# JD'S___ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA___



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

KEEP THE BULL SHIT OUT ILL HAVE THE MODS DELETE IT ASAP


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Stomper714

:wow: :wow: :cheesy:  Bad Ass Wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## baggedout81

DAMMMM JD IT's ZZZZZZ over load


Love em,quality work :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

56 SPOKE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

60 SPOKE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 21 2010, 11:39 PM~18109185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Verry Nice Work!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH2010/DSC03896.jpg[[IMG]
[img]http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH2010/DSC03906.jpg


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Purple Haze

Just quality!!! Cant beat the customer service and quality. 

Z's on my 63










They do well in the air too :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I just want to know who pissed you off to get this thread started??? I mean damn thats a shit load of wheels. Hands down the quality is second to none. The more I look at the wheels the more I say HELL YEAH I MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE FOR MY WHEELS...


----------



## BIG MARC

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64

JUST WENT THROUGH ALL THESE PICS .... AND MAN , I ENJOYED MYSELF !! THIS IS WHY I ROLL ON NOTHING BUT THE BEST ... PROPS TO YOU JD!! I WILL POST PICS OF MINE LATER.


----------



## SoulDemon

love the topic!!!! love the wheels too...they look great!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:26 PM~18116244
> *JUST WENT THROUGH ALL THESE PICS .... AND MAN , I ENJOYED MYSELF !! THIS IS WHY I ROLL ON NOTHING BUT THE BEST ... PROPS TO YOU JD!! I WILL POST PICS OF MINE LATER.
> *


CAN WAIT USO :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 23 2010, 01:30 PM~18122794
> *CAN WAIT USO :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

KEEP EM COMIN USO


----------



## low4ever

Not trying to ruin your topic JD but what is the powder coat on these wheels called?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Its all good just wanna keep it positive 

Black chrome.


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOMIE PICS LOOKS REAL GOOD!!! BIG UP TO ZENITH :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Wizzard

Have nothing but good things to say. 
JD always been good to me, great customer service.

And last but not least, Zeniths look too damn good!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## BIG MARC

Beautiful job USO!



> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 24 2010, 12:35 AM~18128289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## DOMREP64

HERE YOU GO "JD" .... SOME PICS OF MY NEW WHEELS, AND MY "RANFLA" ... THANKS, BIG DOG!!


----------



## EZUP62

CANT WAIT TO HAVE HER SITTING ON EITHER THE 60 SPOKES OR THE 96 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

FRAME SWAP DONE.......PAINT BOOTH CALLIN MY NAME........ONE MORE SET TO TEXAS PLEASE 







:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 25 2010, 08:08 PM~18139142
> *FRAME SWAP DONE.......PAINT BOOTH CALLIN MY NAME........ONE MORE SET TO TEXAS PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO WHEELS HAVE TO DO WITH PAINT :uh: 

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18140110
> *WHAT DO WHEELS HAVE TO DO WITH PAINT  :uh:
> 
> LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## lilmikelv

jd remember these gonna need another set as soon as this car is finsihed. El tarileno almost there coming from pecos texas rims make the ride look good. thanks bro havent been rolled on yet but hopefully before the summer is over


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Jul 27 2010, 07:20 PM~18158267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jd remember these gonna need another set as soon as this car is finsihed.  El tarileno almost there coming from pecos texas rims make the ride look good.  thanks bro havent been rolled on yet but hopefully before the summer is over
> *


HIT ME WHEN YOUR READY USO 

ARE YOU BACK FOR GOOD


----------



## lilmikelv

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 27 2010, 11:22 PM~18160834
> *HIT ME WHEN YOUR READY USO
> 
> ARE YOU BACK FOR GOOD
> *


I'll most def hit u up great wheels, I'll be headin out again in march of next year again third one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Jul 27 2010, 09:20 PM~18158267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jd remember these gonna need another set as soon as this car is finsihed.  El tarileno almost there coming from pecos texas rims make the ride look good.  thanks bro havent been rolled on yet but hopefully before the summer is over
> *


 :0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> Just want to thank JD and Family of Zenith Wire Wheels, picked up these wheels for our customer and they look amazing. These were custom built with some awesome work done by Hernan's Custom Engraving. JD is real straight up and always kept the communication lines open and let me know what was going on during the assembly process of the wheels. From what I've seen he has gone ALL IN and put a lot of effort into making quality wheels. He has always tried to be innovative and made significant changes to the brand in order to differentiate the Zenith Wheel from others. We here at All Out Customs support Zenith Wire Wheels, keep up the good work JD and Family.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THESE ARE FOR A FOOTBALL PLAYER 
WE MADE THESE SPECIAL FOR HIM AND HIS GIRLS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:ugh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## JB602

will post better pic later........damn JD.....nothin finer!


----------



## JB602




----------



## JB602




----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18189775
> *
> *


danm those are hot, did you just get those wheels?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Damn, these wheels are bad as fuck!!!    And I don't even care for gold! :0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18190531
> *
> 
> Damn, these wheels are bad as fuck!!!       And I don't even care for gold!  :0
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18190531
> *
> 
> Damn, these wheels are bad as fuck!!!       And I don't even care for gold!  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jul 30 2010, 08:35 PM~18190120
> *danm those are hot, did you just get those wheels?
> *


they're new :biggrin:


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by JB602+Jul 30 2010, 07:47 PM~18189740-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JB602_@Jul 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18189775
> *
> *


Cant wait to see those mounted !!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 31 2010, 05:25 AM~18190531
> *
> 
> Damn, these wheels are bad as fuck!!!       And I don't even care for gold!  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 661 west sider

what up jd i have a set of 13x7 72 st8 lace white nip n white hub n white ring on da k.o. whats the price to change to red..


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 661 west sider_@Aug 3 2010, 02:19 PM~18218135
> *what up jd i have a set of 13x7 72 st8 lace white nip n white hub n white ring on da k.o. whats the price to change to red..
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 661 west sider

thanks for get n at me so fast all sent u some pix.


----------



## .TODD

FUCKIN CHANGS SNAPPED ON ME  had to upgrade to the EAGLES :0 























































china knock offs are straight garbage thiner lighter weaker and judging by the leaks ive been having im gettin ready to say the wheels are garbage


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT for JD and Zenith Wire Wheels


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

:x: :x:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

16 INCH USA MADE OUTERS JUST BACK FROM POLISH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 7 2010, 07:21 PM~18253668
> *16 INCH USA MADE OUTERS JUST BACK FROM POLISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stran0020

ohhhhhhhh yessssssssssss those are mine 16 inches :tears: tears of happiness!


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18190531
> *
> 
> Damn, these wheels are bad as fuck!!!       And I don't even care for gold!  :0
> *


nice, do the longer spokes touch the shorter ones?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here's mine 1 1/2 years strong, no problems or complaints.


----------



## Reckless

Bump!

Update on more wheels and parts....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Aug 9 2010, 10:17 AM~18263555
> *Bump!
> 
> Update on more wheels and parts....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

60 SPOKE CROSSLACE WITH BIGGER NIPPLES AND SPOKES


----------



## stran0020

oh man any way to gett bigger spokes for mine


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Aug 10 2010, 02:49 PM~18276771
> *oh man any way to gett bigger spokes for mine
> *


NO SORRY YOUR WHEELS ARE DIMPPLED ALLREADY ILL HAVE A PIC IN THE MORNING 
AND THOSE SPOKES ARE A 500 UPGRADE


----------



## stran0020

alright cool, dang if i woulda known i mightve done that upgrade thanks for the update :thumbsup: can't wait


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 10 2010, 02:50 PM~18276783
> *NO SORRY YOUR WHEELS ARE DIMPPLED ALLREADY ILL HAVE A PIC IN THE MORNING
> AND THOSE SPOKES ARE A 500 UPGRADE
> *


could i get those on my wheels, would they look good or only look good on the 60 spoke?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Aug 11 2010, 03:34 AM~18282622
> *could i get those on my wheels, would they look good or only look good on the 60 spoke?
> *


I seen those in person they are badass one of a kind but IMO won't look good on anything other than 60's cuzz they are thicc.My next set will be 60's!


----------



## BAGO

:biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 11 2010, 06:07 PM~18287690
> *I seen those in person they are badass one of a kind but IMO won't look good on anything other than 60's cuzz they are thicc.My next set will be 60's!
> *


my 60's are regular sized spokes, so for my next set i waanted the 96 spoke


----------



## catfish801

ttt


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by catfish801_@Aug 12 2010, 10:11 PM~18294343
> *so whats the word you gonna refund me , or am i ever gonna get my cash back .
> *


Send a PM. 
This thread is for pics and info of Zenith wires.


----------



## Hernan

> Just want to thank JD and Family of Zenith Wire Wheels, picked up these wheels for our customer and they look amazing. These were custom built with some awesome work done by Hernan's Custom Engraving. JD is real straight up and always kept the communication lines open and let me know what was going on during the assembly process of the wheels. From what I've seen he has gone ALL IN and put a lot of effort into making quality wheels. He has always tried to be innovative and made significant changes to the brand in order to differentiate the Zenith Wheel from others. We here at All Out Customs support Zenith Wire Wheels, keep up the good work JD and Family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## lowdeville

any pix of an all chrome 60 spoke?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 13 2010, 02:01 PM~18302229
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Them shits are BANGGIN :wow:


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 30 2010, 09:47 PM~18189740
> *
> *



do these chips come in black and chrome?

and...

if they do will they fit the locking K.O.?

these are really bad ass!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Aug 13 2010, 04:18 PM~18303945
> *do these chips come in black and chrome?
> 
> and...
> 
> if they do will they fit the locking K.O.?
> 
> these are really bad ass!
> *


NO THERE GOLD ONLY 

BUT MAYBE OUR PAINTER COULD DO A LIL SOMETHING


----------



## Reckless

Would be nice if they did come in black and chrome... 

they would look awesome with my murdered out Z's!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Aug 13 2010, 04:42 PM~18304076
> *Would be nice if they did come in black and chrome...
> 
> they would look awesome with my murdered out Z's!
> *


LET ME ASK TOMORROW


----------



## DanielDucati

This is one sexy ass wheel.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

WHAT'S UP JD


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## stran0020

hey jd whats the timeframe looking for my wheels to get to my doorstep? I know you just told me the outers have been dimpled (pics? please) I just want to know when I can expect them. Im super excited can't wait for them! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06

:|


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 14 2010, 08:58 AM~18306771
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## 509og

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 14 2010, 04:56 AM~18306885
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice fire!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless

:h5:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 10 2010, 02:50 PM~18276783
> *NO SORRY YOUR WHEELS ARE DIMPPLED ALLREADY ILL HAVE A PIC IN THE MORNING
> AND THOSE SPOKES ARE A 500 UPGRADE
> *


seeing a pic would make my day !


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Will have one for you in a few hours


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Aug 16 2010, 12:38 PM~18322964
> *seeing a pic would make my day !
> *


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 17 2010, 11:13 AM~18332818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wooo can't wait to see the final result. getting home from work and seeing these pics make me so happy


----------



## Wizzard

I will put up some pics of my new Z´s real soon, I got them on but I havent cleaned the tires and white walls yet.


----------



## catfish801

talked to jd smoothed shit out . straight up guy , you need to talk to him to understand!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

:drama:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> COME PICK IT UP


----------



## Reckless

:h5:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HELLO LIL PEOPLE 

IM REALLY GETTING TIRED OF ALL THE BS ON MY TOPICS SO HERE WE GO LETS GET IT ALL OUT THERE
SINCE 2006 WE HAVE HAD NO ISSUES TILL NOW AND ALOT OF THAT IS DUE TO THE PREVIOUS OWNER 

THIS YEAR WE HAVE HAD TO FIND ALOT OF NEW SOURCES FOR PARTS AND THAT HAS BEEN A PAIN IN THE ASS 

THESE WHEELS TAKE A LOT OF PARTS AND ALOT OF $ TO MAKE AND ITS JUST ME AND MY FAMIY WE CAME FROM TEXAS WITH NOTHING AND HAVE BEEN PUSHING THE WHEELS TO ANOTHER LEVEL ALL BY OURSELVES NO LOANS NO INVESTORS 

UNLIKE A PAINT JOB WERE YOU JUST BUY THE STUFF TO DO THAT JOB WE HAVE TO BUY STUFF TO MAKE 100 WHEELS AT A TIME SO IF WE ONLY SELL 2 SETS WE STILL HAVE TO COME UP WITH THE $ TO BUY THE REST OF THE STUFF , SO YES THAT ALSO CAUSES DELAYS 
BUT GETTING SCREWED OVER BY VENDORS ALSO HELPS WITH DELAYS 

WHEN WE TAKE SOMETHING TO MACHINE ITS A PROCESS AND TAKES TIME AND IF IT DONT COME OUT WE HAVE TO START OVER AND FOR SOME REASON THESE MACHINIST TAKE THERE TIME DOING THAT 

I SPOKE TO CHARLIE THE OTHER DAY FOR ABOUT TWO HOURS WE HAVE ALLWAYS GOTTEN ALONG BUT JUST DEALT WITH A LOT OF BS SPARKED BY OUTSIDERS
WE MAKE TWO TOTALY DIFFERENT WHEELS 

IN 2011 THE ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WILL STILL BE HERE BUT WE WILL ONLY BE DOING CUSTOM WHEELS FOR CUSTOMERS THAT WE HAVE DEALT WITH BEFORE OF FRIENDS OF FRIENDS 
OHH AND THE PRICE WILL BE ALOT HIGHER 

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORTED ME THROUGH THESE YEARS AND HAVE BEEN THERE REGARDLESS OF THE BULLSHIT 
ILL STILL BE HERE TOMORROW LIKE I WAS BEFORE THE ZENITH CAME INTO MY LIFE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

YES WE ARE IN A LEGAL DEAL WITH COKER TIRE CO I BOUGHT THE ZENITH WIRE WHEEL NAME FROM THE OWNER OF ROADSTER AND THEY BOUGHT THE ZENITH NAME I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS TILL A FEW MONTHS AGO 
THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME PAY THEM SO THEY WOULDNT FIGHT ME BUT I TOLD THEM LETS FIGHT BUT IM NOT GONNA LOOSE EVERYTHING I HAVE FOR THIS NAME ILL JUST START OVER WITH A NEW NAME


----------



## loster87

damn,keep you head up dawg,seems like people somehow just wanna make money of your zenith name.hopefully everything will work out in your favor.what the hell will coker do with the "zenith" name?nothing.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 12:48 PM~18376634
> *HELLO LIL PEOPLE
> 
> IM REALLY GETTING TIRED OF ALL THE BS ON MY TOPICS SO HERE WE GO LETS GET IT ALL OUT THERE
> SINCE 2006 WE HAVE HAD NO ISSUES TILL NOW AND ALOT OF THAT IS DUE TO THE PREVIOUS OWNER
> 
> THIS YEAR WE HAVE HAD TO FIND ALOT OF NEW SOURCES FOR PARTS AND THAT HAS BEEN A PAIN IN THE ASS
> 
> THESE WHEELS TAKE A LOT OF PARTS AND ALOT OF $ TO MAKE AND ITS JUST ME AND MY FAMIY WE CAME FROM TEXAS WITH NOTHING AND HAVE BEEN PUSHING THE WHEELS TO ANOTHER LEVEL ALL BY OURSELVES NO LOANS NO INVESTORS
> 
> UNLIKE A PAINT JOB WERE YOU JUST BUY THE STUFF TO DO THAT JOB WE HAVE TO BUY STUFF TO MAKE 100 WHEELS AT A TIME SO IF WE ONLY SELL 2 SETS WE STILL HAVE TO COME UP WITH THE $ TO BUY THE REST OF THE STUFF , SO YES THAT ALSO CAUSES DELAYS
> BUT GETTING SCREWED OVER BY VENDORS ALSO HELPS WITH DELAYS
> 
> WHEN WE TAKE SOMETHING TO MACHINE ITS A PROCESS AND TAKES TIME AND IF IT DONT COME OUT WE HAVE TO START OVER AND FOR SOME REASON THESE MACHINIST TAKE THERE TIME DOING THAT
> 
> I SPOKE TO CHARLIE THE OTHER DAY FOR ABOUT TWO HOURS WE HAVE ALLWAYS GOTTEN ALONG BUT JUST DEALT WITH A LOT OF BS SPARKED BY OUTSIDERS
> WE MAKE TWO TOTALY DIFFERENT WHEELS
> 
> IN 2011 THE ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WILL STILL BE HERE BUT WE WILL ONLY BE DOING CUSTOM WHEELS FOR CUSTOMERS THAT WE HAVE DEALT WITH BEFORE OF FRIENDS OF FRIENDS
> OHH AND THE PRICE WILL BE ALOT HIGHER
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORTED ME THROUGH THESE YEARS AND HAVE BEEN THERE REGARDLESS OF THE BULLSHIT
> ILL STILL BE HERE TOMORROW LIKE I WAS BEFORE THE ZENITH CAME INTO MY LIFE
> *


keep doing your thing homie, haters are always going to hate,dont let them fools keep you down FUCK EM!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18376640
> *YES WE ARE IN A LEGAL DEAL WITH COKER TIRE CO I BOUGHT THE ZENITH WIRE WHEEL NAME FROM THE OWNER OF ROADSTER AND THEY BOUGHT THE ZENITH NAME I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS TILL A FEW MONTHS AGO
> THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME PAY THEM SO THEY WOULDNT FIGHT ME BUT I TOLD THEM LETS FIGHT BUT IM NOT GONNA LOOSE EVERYTHING I HAVE FOR THIS NAME ILL JUST START OVER WITH A NEW NAME
> *


So you own "Zenith Wire Wheel" and coker owns the name "Zenith" or what? 

Fight the fuckers, you made Zenith to a top notch wire wheel company strictly for Lowriders. Aint nothing like that.

Keep your head up JD!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 09:42 AM~18382999
> *
> *


SHIT I GUESS IVE BEEN DOING WRONG ALL ALONG 

MY BOY JUST CALLED DAYTON 2755 FOR POWDER HUB AND SPOKES WOW AND THEY DONT EVEN USE STAINLESS NIPPLES 
:wow:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 01:49 PM~18376640
> *YES WE ARE IN A LEGAL DEAL WITH COKER TIRE CO I BOUGHT THE ZENITH WIRE WHEEL NAME FROM THE OWNER OF ROADSTER AND THEY BOUGHT THE ZENITH NAME I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS TILL A FEW MONTHS AGO
> THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME PAY THEM SO THEY WOULDNT FIGHT ME BUT I TOLD THEM LETS FIGHT BUT IM NOT GONNA LOOSE EVERYTHING I HAVE FOR THIS NAME ILL JUST START OVER WITH A NEW NAME
> *


Thanks for putting ur biss out on front street , but fuck all them hatters! No matter what happens some one is still talkin shit. Tell them ho ass ****** to go make there own rims. Keep on pushin! :biggrin: 



:machinegun:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 23 2010, 02:43 PM~18383991
> *SHIT I GUESS IVE BEEN DOING WRONG ALL ALONG
> 
> MY BOY JUST CALLED DAYTON 2755 FOR POWDER HUB AND SPOKES WOW AND THEY DONT EVEN USE STAINLESS NIPPLES
> :wow:
> *



Take this as constructive criticism. You make a fine product and I think most will agree on that but have you ever thought of someone else handling your PR/customer service on this website? I think if you stepped away from that and only had to worry about making wheels you might be in a different mind set.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Aug 23 2010, 11:47 AM~18384019
> *Take this as constructive criticism. You make a fine product and I  think most will agree on that but have you ever thought of someone else handling your PR/customer service on this website? I think if you stepped away from that and only had to worry about making wheels you might be in a different mind set.
> *


NO CAUSE I LIKE TO KEEP IT REAL 100% AND NOT SUGAR COAT ANYTHING 

DID MANDO HAVE A PR REP IN THE HOP PIT NO AND HE TALKED SHIT BACK WHEN NEEDED 

IM A REAL TRUE DIE HARD LOWRIDER AND THAT NEVER WILL CHANGE WITH OR WITHOUT ZENITH 

FUNNY THING PRIOR TO 2006 I COULD SAY WHAT EVER WHEN EVER NOW I CANT EVEN COMMENT ON SOMEONES WHEELS EVEN WHEN I GIVE ADVICE PEOPLE GET BUTT HURT 

IF YOU WANT WHEELS FROM A BIG CORP THEN BUY DAYTON SHIT I HAD THOSE TOO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Aug 23 2010, 01:45 PM~18383999
> *Thanks for putting ur biss out on front street , but fuck all them hatters! No matter what happens some one is still talkin shit. Tell them ho ass ****** to go make there own rims. Keep on pushin!  :biggrin:
> :machinegun:
> *


why u gotta drop tha n bomb :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Aug 23 2010, 01:47 PM~18384019
> *Take this as constructive criticism. You make a fine product and I  think most will agree on that but have you ever thought of someone else handling your PR/customer service on this website? I think if you stepped away from that and only had to worry about making wheels you might be in a different mind set.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reckless

Finally getting some time to mount tires on my Zeniths!

These are some really bad ass wheels!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 03:48 PM~18376634
> *HELLO LIL PEOPLE
> 
> IM REALLY GETTING TIRED OF ALL THE BS ON MY TOPICS SO HERE WE GO LETS GET IT ALL OUT THERE
> SINCE 2006 WE HAVE HAD NO ISSUES TILL NOW AND ALOT OF THAT IS DUE TO THE PREVIOUS OWNER
> 
> THIS YEAR WE HAVE HAD TO FIND ALOT OF NEW SOURCES FOR PARTS AND THAT HAS BEEN A PAIN IN THE ASS
> 
> THESE WHEELS TAKE A LOT OF PARTS AND ALOT OF $ TO MAKE AND ITS JUST ME AND MY FAMIY WE CAME FROM TEXAS WITH NOTHING AND HAVE BEEN PUSHING THE WHEELS TO ANOTHER LEVEL ALL BY OURSELVES NO LOANS NO INVESTORS
> 
> UNLIKE A PAINT JOB WERE YOU JUST BUY THE STUFF TO DO THAT JOB WE HAVE TO BUY STUFF TO MAKE 100 WHEELS AT A TIME SO IF WE ONLY SELL 2 SETS WE STILL HAVE TO COME UP WITH THE $ TO BUY THE REST OF THE STUFF , SO YES THAT ALSO CAUSES DELAYS
> BUT GETTING SCREWED OVER BY VENDORS ALSO HELPS WITH DELAYS
> 
> WHEN WE TAKE SOMETHING TO MACHINE ITS A PROCESS AND TAKES TIME AND IF IT DONT COME OUT WE HAVE TO START OVER AND FOR SOME REASON THESE MACHINIST TAKE THERE TIME DOING THAT
> 
> I SPOKE TO CHARLIE THE OTHER DAY FOR ABOUT TWO HOURS WE HAVE ALLWAYS GOTTEN ALONG BUT JUST DEALT WITH A LOT OF BS SPARKED BY OUTSIDERS
> WE MAKE TWO TOTALY DIFFERENT WHEELS
> 
> IN 2011 THE ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WILL STILL BE HERE BUT WE WILL ONLY BE DOING CUSTOM WHEELS FOR CUSTOMERS THAT WE HAVE DEALT WITH BEFORE OF FRIENDS OF FRIENDS
> OHH AND THE PRICE WILL BE ALOT HIGHER
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE THAT HAVE SUPPORTED ME THROUGH THESE YEARS AND HAVE BEEN THERE REGARDLESS OF THE BULLSHIT
> ILL STILL BE HERE TOMORROW LIKE I WAS BEFORE THE ZENITH CAME INTO MY LIFE
> *


So is coker trying to make you stop using the name?


----------



## LOWNIN4MUS

Hey johnny try 2 call u but I guess your busy, but if u can get at me a.s.a.p n lmk the status on my wheels! I'm going crazy. but ill u know you'll pull through :biggrin: a pix would be nice


----------



## lrocky2003

J.D. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BROTHER. WE GOT YOUR BACK. TIMES ARE RUFF BUT TIMES WILL GET BETTER.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THESE ARE CUSTOM 60 SPOKE WITH THE LARGER DIA SPOKES AND NIPPLES


----------



## stran0020

dang those wouldve look hella nice on my bigger diameter wheels! any word on my wheels? let me know thanks a lot JD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Aug 23 2010, 11:39 PM~18390750
> *dang those wouldve look hella nice on my bigger diameter wheels! any word on my wheels? let me know thanks a lot JD
> *


WAITING ON THE OUTERS TO COME BACK FROM CHROME


----------



## stran0020

dang there not even chromed yet? haha they seemed pretty shiny enough for me in the last picture! Thanks for the update, let me know when they get back from chrome and snap a pic if you will. I would like as much updates as possible as that keeps me being patient and hella stoked! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 23 2010, 11:15 PM~18390598
> *THESE ARE CUSTOM 60 SPOKE WITH THE LARGER DIA SPOKES AND NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*NICE WORK USO THESE ARE BEAUTIFUL.

BRUDDAH JOE YOU DON'T WANT THESE ON THE FOE,ORDER A NEW SET AND LET ME GET THESE OFF YOU!ONE.*


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 22 2010, 02:11 AM~18109625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah Shibby 64!
:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by Reckless+Aug 13 2010, 06:18 PM~18303945-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do these chips come in black and chrome?
> and...
> if they do will they fit the locking K.O.?
> these are really bad ass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 13 2010, 06:23 PM~18303977
> *NO THERE GOLD ONLY
> BUT MAYBE OUR PAINTER COULD DO  A LIL SOMETHING
> *



Did you ever find out ?

Thanks!


----------



## Wizzard

Got to say thanks to JD for building theese beauties for me.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 25 2010, 12:16 PM~18403214
> *Got to say thanks to JD for building theese beauties for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice Set. Goes Well


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 22 2010, 02:57 AM~18109606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey JD can you shoot me a price on (3) 14x7 Reverse wheels just like these, 100 spoke though :biggrin: just the wheels, no adapter or K/O Thanx


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 24 2010, 12:15 AM~18390598
> *THESE ARE CUSTOM 60 SPOKE WITH THE LARGER DIA SPOKES AND NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Bad-ass!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## LOWNIN4MUS

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18443008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Is this mines?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by LOWNIN4MUS_@Aug 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18443777
> *WOW! Is this mines?
> *


NO THATS A STANDARD 16INCH WHEEL


----------



## stran0020

thanks for the update JD much appreciated!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE




----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Aug 31 2010, 04:45 AM~18448427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIL member HEARTBREAKER's 64, EASTSIDE CC
My father painted it, thought I'd throw that in there......


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 25 2010, 01:29 PM~18402337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13 7 ALL CHROME WITH THEM KO PM ME THE PRICE :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## bigjoe82

where is this shop located?


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Skim

my 60 spoke cross lace. i love these hoes


----------



## lastminute

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 08:37 PM~18474858
> *my 60 spoke cross lace. i love these hoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them hoes ARE sicc UCE,I regret get'n my 7duces instead of them 60's. :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 22 2010, 02:40 AM~18109580
> *60 SPOKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH I KNOW WHERE THOSE WENT :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 11:16 AM~18491016
> *OH I KNOW WHERE THOSE WENT :biggrin:
> *


They look right at home to


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## AzDaytonDan

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18492792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18492792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set like these? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Reckless

bump for the homie JD!


----------



## GUAMDOGG

What's going on bro...I was referred to you from my cousin Johnny Guam from Islanders C.C.
I am Looking for some straight laced 13s with accs. Possibly something on hand...And shipped 
to 98058...thanks for your time and looking forward to gettin some info!! Really need some new 
shoes!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by GUAMDOGG_@Sep 8 2010, 12:09 AM~18512187
> *What's going on bro...I was referred to you from my cousin Johnny Guam from Islanders C.C.
> I am Looking for some straight laced 13s with accs. Possibly something on hand...And shipped
> to 98058...thanks for your time and looking forward to gettin some info!! Really need some new
> shoes!!!
> *


----------



## stran0020

bump to the top. any estimate on when my wheels will done? thanks a lot JD hopeing to get them soon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:wow: i see u ya muthafugga


----------



## soloco

:biggrin: ZZZZ's


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Sep 11 2010, 03:28 AM~18537322
> *:biggrin: ZZZZ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Sep 10 2010, 07:28 PM~18537322
> *:biggrin: ZZZZ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE ALL THAT RED :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey man been a while. I need to give you a call one of these days. 

How are things?


----------



## SIXFOE




----------



## Reckless

Any updates on parts from the machinist?

:cheesy:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Sep 13 2010, 12:53 PM~18554891
> *Any updates on parts from the machinist?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


they still workin on it bro


----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 25 2010, 10:29 AM~18402337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for some 14x7 exactly like these minus the daddys little girl engravings shipped to 76108? :wow:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 7 2010, 08:42 PM~18510191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


poor guy


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Who makes these wheels? (I mean are the zeniths?)

And How much?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 14 2010, 05:28 PM~18568094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes these wheels? (I mean are the zeniths?)
> 
> And How much?
> *


there tru spokes we re did


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2010, 04:21 AM~18562549
> *they still workin on it bro
> *



Those darn machinists lol. 

Yo Johnny you should think about shipping you machining work up here so I can do it. Full 5 axis CNC capabilities and on a Canadian dollar! :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18569341
> *there tru spokes we re did
> *


So no price because you don't have them any more?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 15 2010, 04:37 PM~18577490
> *So no price because you don't have them any more?
> *


1700 WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES AND SPOKES


----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 25 2010, 10:29 AM~18402337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price for these 14X7 shipped to 76108?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## stran0020

hey JD can I expect my wheels to be done in the next couple days? my outers were posted up before those black wheels w/ the custom outers that were just finished. Let me know thanks! can't wait  please get back to me would like to know whats up. thanks again


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Sep 15 2010, 10:42 PM~18580615
> *hey JD can I expect my wheels to be done in the next couple days? my outers were posted up before those black wheels w/ the custom outers that were just finished. Let me know thanks! can't wait   please get back to me would like to know whats up. thanks again
> *


NO YOUR CUSTOM MADE HUBS AND CUSTOM MADE SPOKES ARE NOT READY YET

MACHINING 4 HUBS TAKES ALOT LONGER THAN PAINTING 

CUTING MEASURING TESTING 400 SPOKES TAKES LONGER THAN PAINTING 

REMBER HAND MADE


----------



## stran0020

thanks for the reply JD, can we go out on a limp and say they will be finished by this month? or is that too soon?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Sep 15 2010, 10:49 PM~18580656
> *thanks for the reply JD, can we go out on a limp and say they will be finished by this month? or is that too soon?
> *


I AM PLANNING ON HAVING ALLMOST ALL OF OUR BACKED UP WHEELS DONE BETWEEN NOW AND END OF OCT YOURS SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH 

THOSE 60 SPOKE WHEELS THE NIPPLES AND SPOKE TOOK 3 MONTHS TO MAKE


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 15 2010, 10:51 PM~18580674
> *I AM PLANNING ON HAVING ALLMOST ALL OF OUR BACKED UP WHEELS DONE BETWEEN NOW AND END OF OCT YOURS SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH
> 
> THOSE 60 SPOKE WHEELS THE  NIPPLES AND SPOKE TOOK 3  MONTHS TO MAKE
> *



oh man thats music to my ears. thanks for the great news. :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears: :h5:


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 16 2010, 12:51 AM~18580674
> *I AM PLANNING ON HAVING ALLMOST ALL OF OUR BACKED UP WHEELS DONE BETWEEN NOW AND END OF OCT
> 
> YOURS SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH
> THOSE 60 SPOKE WHEELS THE  NIPPLES AND SPOKE TOOK 3  MONTHS TO MAKE
> *



:h5:


----------



## Wizzard

Now thats some good looking wheels!  
Love the beefy spokes!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Wizzard

Thats one of the nicest wheels i ever seen! :0


----------



## UCE IV LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Kriminalz

So many people here in Texas prefer Zenith's Wire wheels but so many people her in Texas are unsure to Order because they not sure if they would receive their wheels or that waiting 3 months 4 a set of wheels. Building a house takes half that time so do you think its right to wait 3 months 4 a set of wheels. I think you should stop taking orders and money and finish all the back up orders. You need to regain the people's trust about buying and shipping rims out in a timely manner. Don't matter if its built by hand, hire more people. If its short supply let people know. I saw you bought some new Zenith's knockoffs here in texas from one of your customers. seems to me business is struggling not sure y so many people want these wheels but you can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18606264
> *So many people here in Texas prefer Zenith's Wire wheels but so many people her in Texas are unsure to Order because they not sure if they would receive their wheels or that waiting 3 months 4 a set of wheels. Building a house takes half that time so do you think its right to wait 3 months 4 a set of wheels. I think you should stop taking orders and money and finish all the back up orders. You need to regain the people's trust about buying and shipping rims out in a timely manner. Don't matter if its built by hand, hire more people. If its short supply let people know. I saw you bought some new Zenith's knockoffs here in texas from one of your customers. seems to me business is struggling not sure y so many people want these wheels but you can't keep up with the demand.
> *


BUILDING A HOUSE YOU CAN BUY THE MATERIAL TO BUILD JUST THAT HOUSE IT DOSENT WORK THAT WAY FOR CUSTOM WHEELS OR HYDRAULICS AND IN 3 MONTH THATS WHAT WE CALL A SHACK

WE SELL 2 SETS WE BUY 20 SETS WORTH OF PARTS


SO I SEE YOUR A NEWBIE ASK FONZI FOR A MURAL HE WILL DO IT WHEN HE HAS TIME AS CARTOON FOR A TATTOO YOULL WAIT MONTHS JUST TO GET A APPOINTMENT 

2011 IF YOU WANT MY WHEELS YOULL WAIT TILL THERE DONE NO MORE TIME LINES NO MORE TAX TIME DEALS NO MORE HOOKUPS AND IF YOU WANT WHEELS YOU WILL HAVE TO CONTACT YOUR CLUB PRESIDENT AND HE MUST BE SOMEONE IVE DEALT WITH BEFORE NO MORE MASS PRODUCTION

AND NEWBIE YEAH I BOUGHT A SET OF OG LOCKING KNOCKOFFS CAUSE WE HAVENT MADE THEM IN YEARS JUST LIKE THE 3BAR STRAIGHTS 

AS FOR TRUST IVE NOT LOST ANY TRUST JUST SOME HATERS DOING THERE JOB 

DO SOME HOMEWORK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WE DO ONE OFF CUSTOM WHEELS


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18606264
> *So many people here in Texas prefer Zenith's Wire wheels but so many people her in Texas are unsure to Order because they not sure if they would receive their wheels or that waiting 3 months 4 a set of wheels. Building a house takes half that time so do you think its right to wait 3 months 4 a set of wheels. I think you should stop taking orders and money and finish all the back up orders. You need to regain the people's trust about buying and shipping rims out in a timely manner. Don't matter if its built by hand, hire more people. If its short supply let people know. I saw you bought some new Zenith's knockoffs here in texas from one of your customers. seems to me business is struggling not sure y so many people want these wheels but you can't keep up with the demand.
> *


wat kind of house you building in 1 n half month :uh:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18606356
> *BUILDING A HOUSE YOU CAN BUY THE MATERIAL TO BUILD JUST THAT HOUSE IT DOSENT WORK THAT WAY FOR CUSTOM WHEELS OR HYDRAULICS AND IN 3 MONTH THATS WHAT WE CALL A SHACK
> 
> WE SELL 2 SETS WE BUY 20 SETS WORTH OF PARTS
> SO I SEE YOUR A NEWBIE ASK FONZI FOR A MURAL HE WILL DO IT WHEN HE HAS TIME AS CARTOON FOR A TATTOO YOULL WAIT MONTHS JUST TO GET A APPOINTMENT
> 
> 2011 IF YOU WANT MY WHEELS YOULL WAIT TILL THERE DONE NO MORE TIME LINES NO MORE TAX TIME DEALS NO MORE HOOKUPS AND IF YOU WANT WHEELS YOU WILL HAVE TO CONTACT YOUR CLUB PRESIDENT AND HE MUST BE SOMEONE IVE DEALT WITH BEFORE NO MORE MASS PRODUCTION
> 
> AND NEWBIE YEAH I BOUGHT A SET OF OG LOCKING KNOCKOFFS CAUSE WE HAVENT MADE THEM IN YEARS JUST LIKE THE 3BAR STRAIGHTS
> 
> AS FOR TRUST IVE NOT LOST ANY TRUST JUST SOME HATERS DOING THERE JOB
> 
> DO SOME HOMEWORK
> *


daymn ***** said no deals, no hook ups,no time lines,and you gonna have to contact da president ! QVOLE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18606264
> *So many people here in Texas prefer Zenith's Wire wheels but so many people her in Texas are unsure to Order because they not sure if they would receive their wheels or that waiting 3 months 4 a set of wheels. Building a house takes half that time so do you think its right to wait 3 months 4 a set of wheels. I think you should stop taking orders and money and finish all the back up orders. You need to regain the people's trust about buying and shipping rims out in a timely manner. Don't matter if its built by hand, hire more people. If its short supply let people know. I saw you bought some new Zenith's knockoffs here in texas from one of your customers. seems to me business is struggling not sure y so many people want these wheels but you can't keep up with the demand.
> *



why not just use your other screen name  HAVE YOU LOST YOUR MIND?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SS520+Sep 20 2010, 02:58 AM~18606428-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat kind of house you building in 1 n half month :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2010, 05:04 PM~18610389
> *Im glad you got GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!  :uh:
> 
> What does Fonzi or Cartoon have to do with you getting behind on orders!  :uh:
> *


Yeah but you wouldnt know anything about that would you since you didnt order anything...
So why open your mouth about something you dont know anything about?

About Fonzi and Cartoon, its a business-comparison...
Good stuff takes time, you cant stress quality.


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 17 2010, 01:55 PM~18591176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*FUCK THATS N!CE HEY FOR A WHEEL L!KE TH!S !LL WA!T AS LONG AS ! HAVE TOO.... FUCK ALL THE HATERZ...*


:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2010, 11:04 AM~18610389
> *Im glad you got GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!  :uh:
> 
> What does Fonzi or Cartoon have to do with you getting behind on orders!  :uh:
> *


about the same thing these order have to do with u if u havent orderd a set :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2010, 11:41 AM~18610668
> *Why would I order a set if I now have to have my president whom he has already dealt with call and order them for me!!
> *


good question......heres another.......Then why r u here if u dont plan on ordering a set/


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

WOW


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 19 2010, 08:44 PM~18606264
> *So many people here in Texas prefer Zenith's Wire wheels but so many people her in Texas are unsure to Order because they not sure if they would receive their wheels or that waiting 3 months 4 a set of wheels. Building a house takes half that time so do you think its right to wait 3 months 4 a set of wheels. I think you should stop taking orders and money and finish all the back up orders. You need to regain the people's trust about buying and shipping rims out in a timely manner. Don't matter if its built by hand, hire more people. If its short supply let people know. I saw you bought some new Zenith's knockoffs here in texas from one of your customers. seems to me business is struggling not sure y so many people want these wheels but you can't keep up with the demand.
> *


What does the title to the thread say? keep the bs out. If you wanna talk shit, go into off topic and start a thread. If you dont like rap music, don't listen to it. If you don't like a certain movie, don't go see it. If you don't like the way they treat you at a certain restaurant, don't go eat there. get off the nuts.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 22 2010, 02:49 PM~18376640
> *YES WE ARE IN A LEGAL DEAL WITH COKER TIRE CO I BOUGHT THE ZENITH WIRE WHEEL NAME FROM THE OWNER OF ROADSTER AND THEY BOUGHT THE ZENITH NAME I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THIS TILL A FEW MONTHS AGO
> THEY TRIED TO MAKE ME PAY THEM SO THEY WOULDNT FIGHT ME BUT I TOLD THEM LETS FIGHT BUT IM NOT GONNA LOOSE EVERYTHING I HAVE FOR THIS NAME ILL JUST START OVER WITH A NEW NAME
> *


WOW!!! Keep your head up JD and let me know when you need some Rudys sauce


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

SORRY GUY MY LUNCH BREAK IS OVER BACK TO THA MONEY....EVENTHOUGH IM JUST SITTIN AT THA DESK CHILLIN


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2010, 05:30 AM~18609349
> *why not just use your other screen name   HAVE YOU LOST YOUR MIND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Sep 19 2010, 06:53 PM~18606377-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE DO ONE OFF CUSTOM WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:38 AM~18610650
> *STFU!!  :uh: I have dealt with him and know from 1st hand experience his CUSTOMER SERVICE IS SHITTY! Not including the butt hurt you see here on LIL when you question his product!  :uh:
> 
> Now why open your mouth if you dont know!
> 
> Comparison!! How are leaky wheels quality?  :uh: You can polish a turd but its still a turd! But i guess if its looks that you want! Then by all means order Zs! Ride looks good flat!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2010, 10:33 AM~18611039
> *WEAK SAUSE!!
> THATS IT MAYBE YOUR MISSING SAUSE FOR YOUR LEAKY WHEELS!!
> *




*HOW MANY OCCASSIONS HAS THIS HAPPENED???I HAVE 2 SETS,SOLD A 3RD AND MY USO's ARE RIDING ON THEM IN THESE HOTASS STREETS NO ISSUES . . . 13X7~5:20's NO TUBES AND NO LEAKS . . .*


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 20 2010, 10:39 AM~18611093
> *HOW MANY OCCASSIONS HAS THIS HAPPENED???I HAVE 2 SETS,SOLD A 3RD AND MY USO's ARE RIDING ON THEM IN THESE HOTASS STREETS NO ISSUES . . . 13X7~5:20's NO TUBES AND NO LEAKS . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERES 100'S OF PEOPLE RUNNING IN THE STREETS WITH NO ISSUES HES ONLY REFERING TO THE ONE GUY HE KNOWS THAT HE LOOKS UP TO WHILE HES KISSING HIS ASS


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 20 2010, 11:42 AM~18611119
> *THERES 100'S OF PEOPLE RUNNING IN THE STREETS WITH NO ISSUES HES ONLY REFERING TO THE ONE GUY HE KNOWS THAT HE LOOKS UP TO WHILE HES KISSING HIS ASS
> *


won a set in the raffles,been on car for few months now(tires been on for over a year,mounted myself cause I don't rust tire shops)no leaks,no problemss.  
In fact people ask where I got them everywhere I go :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 20 2010, 10:53 AM~18611217
> *won a set in the raffles,been on car for few months now(tires been on for over a year,mounted myself cause I don't rust tire shops)no leaks,no problemss.
> In fact people ask where I got them everywhere I go :biggrin:
> *


WHEN WE MOUNT TIRES WE HAVE NO ISSUES


----------



## flakes23

:drama:


----------



## Reckless

*This is one of the most retarded arguments i seen here on layitlow,*

The man makes custom wire wheels at an AWESOME price!

Let him work, this arguing is the REAL REASON why vendors often don't interact so much in public forums.

There is always an unhappy customer somewhere. You made your point, now it's time to keep it moving. 

You're beating a dead horse now.









If you or anyone has real honest concerns/ questions go straight to the source and call JD.

He provides an exclusive item, if you want it, your gonna have to wait for it. If you don't want to wait then call Dayton and expect to pay around 3k shipped for a set of custom painted rims. or go the cheap way and get some chinas.

I'm gonna make a safe assumption in saying that a vast majority of the ppl on this forum haven't ordered custom made wheels before (besides wires). Such companys such as CCW often take MONTHS to get your rims done 6+months at times. 

Everyone wants their rims right away but when you want something different you have to wait sometimes. POINT BLANK.

keep the BS out and let the man work.


----------



## Wizzard

KEEP THE BS OUT
Mods need to come and clean up this topic.


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 20 2010, 04:06 PM~18613843
> *KEEP THE BS OUT
> Mods need to come and clean up this topic.
> *


slimonthabumperrrrrr "good luck on that"


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Sep 20 2010, 01:08 PM~18611878
> *This is one of the most retarded arguments i seen here on layitlow,
> 
> The man makes custom wire wheels at an AWESOME price!
> 
> Let him work, this arguing is the REAL REASON why vendors often don't interact so much in public forums.
> 
> There is always an unhappy customer somewhere. You made your point, now it's time to keep it moving.
> 
> You're beating a dead horse now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you or anyone has real honest concerns/ questions go straight to the source and call JD.
> 
> He provides an exclusive item, if you want it, your gonna have to wait for it. If you don't want to wait then call Dayton and expect to pay around 3k shipped for a set of custom painted rims. or go the cheap way and get some chinas.
> 
> I'm gonna make a safe assumption in saying that a vast majority of the ppl on this forum haven't ordered custom made wheels before (besides wires). Such companys such as CCW often take MONTHS to get your rims done 6+months at times.
> 
> Everyone wants their rims right away but when you want something different you have to wait sometimes. POINT BLANK.
> 
> keep the BS out and let the man work.
> *



x2


----------



## Caddieman 805

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Got my wheels from JD and never had a problem with them and that was recently good quality product needs good quality people to handle the tire install. TTT for Zenith


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 20 2010, 05:44 PM~18614754
> *x2
> *


x3 ... my homie got his set of Zs, about 4 month wait and hes very much happy with them..
i ordered a set of high end japaneese rims for my girls s200 and it took 7 months.. 
Patience is a Virtue...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18617440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sickkkkkk bro...


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18617446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are ill... :worship:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 20 2010, 04:06 PM~18613843
> *KEEP THE BS OUT
> Mods need to come and clean up this topic.
> *


DONE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 21 2010, 02:01 PM~18622915
> *DONE!
> *


 :0


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 21 2010, 09:01 PM~18622915
> *DONE!
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 20 2010, 11:32 PM~18617440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that purple or colbalt on the rings...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2010, 08:56 PM~18627851
> *is that purple or colbalt on the rings...
> *


CANDY PURPLE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 22 2010, 12:37 AM~18628938
> *CANDY PURPLE
> *


pm me the upgrade cost for that..need candy cobalt


----------



## lowcas06

Was up homie 
U g any pich. At 
My
Rins


----------



## Stefan D

What's up JD, hereby the result of my '68 with the "NEW" Z's  :


















Now waiting for my 5th 'Z'. I hope to have it soon so I can finish my setup.


----------



## 79 cutty

Seeing the quality of these rims being posted as they are finished up makes me know I made the right decision! :biggrin:


----------



## El Stephano

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 14 2010, 07:43 PM~18569341
> *there tru spokes we re did
> *


I hope those wheels are mine :yes:


----------



## Stefan D

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Sep 23 2010, 03:15 PM~18640469
> *I hope those wheels are mine  :yes:
> *


 hno:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Hoss805

maybe you should get a raffle going at Supershow people can buy tickets here and also at the show, even if the tickets are cheap, if enough people buy it will be all worth it.


----------



## Reckless

bump!


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

I don't need to say anything. They speak for themselves !!!


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

More to come .....


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Sep 23 2010, 10:20 PM~18648690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything. They speak for themselves !!!
> *


Maybe some windex on the ears of the KO's???Looks like you been booked by the Sac P.D. :0 

:biggrin: They are beautiful USO!!!


----------



## 1962lolo

> Man these are real nice and would match my car perfect, How much for a set of these cross laced? 13"


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 07:45 AM~18651007
> *Maybe some windex on the ears of the KO's???Looks like you been booked by the Sac P.D.  :0
> 
> :biggrin: They are beautiful USO!!!
> *


LOL. You got me USO. That was the first one to go on. Didn't clean it prior the the pic. I was too excited :biggrin: 
Thanks USO. See you in Vegas !!


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2010, 07:45 AM~18651007
> *Maybe some windex on the ears of the KO's???Looks like you been booked by the Sac P.D.  :0
> 
> :biggrin: They are beautiful USO!!!
> *


LOL. You got me USO. That was the first one to go on. Didn't clean it prior the the pic. I was too excited :biggrin: 
Thanks USO. See you in Vegas !!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18606356
> *BUILDING A HOUSE YOU CAN BUY THE MATERIAL TO BUILD JUST THAT HOUSE IT DOSENT WORK THAT WAY FOR CUSTOM WHEELS OR HYDRAULICS AND IN 3 MONTH THATS WHAT WE CALL A SHACK
> 
> WE SELL 2 SETS WE BUY 20 SETS WORTH OF PARTS
> SO I SEE YOUR A NEWBIE ASK FONZI FOR A MURAL HE WILL DO IT WHEN HE HAS TIME AS CARTOON FOR A TATTOO YOULL WAIT MONTHS JUST TO GET A APPOINTMENT
> 
> 2011 IF YOU WANT MY WHEELS YOULL WAIT TILL THERE DONE NO MORE TIME LINES NO MORE TAX TIME DEALS NO MORE HOOKUPS AND IF YOU WANT WHEELS YOU WILL HAVE TO CONTACT YOUR CLUB PRESIDENT AND HE MUST BE SOMEONE IVE DEALT WITH BEFORE NO MORE MASS PRODUCTION
> 
> AND NEWBIE YEAH I BOUGHT A SET OF OG LOCKING KNOCKOFFS CAUSE WE HAVENT MADE THEM IN YEARS JUST LIKE THE 3BAR STRAIGHTS
> 
> AS FOR TRUST IVE NOT LOST ANY TRUST JUST SOME HATERS DOING THERE JOB
> 
> DO SOME HOMEWORK
> *



You've got my trust. That pretty much goes for all of western Canada.


----------



## 73 Rag

Wife's ranfla rolling on some Z's. No problems when we ordered from JD. 

He communicated on the status of the order not like some of the others that do not respond to voice messages, email, PM's or text messages.


----------



## DOMREP64

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Sep 25 2010, 12:24 AM~18656310
> *Wife's ranfla rolling on some Z's.  No problems when we ordered from JD.
> 
> He communicated on the status of the order not like some of the others that do not respond to voice messages, email, PM's or text messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Sep 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18656310
> *Wife's ranfla rolling on some Z's.  No problems when we ordered from JD.
> 
> He communicated on the status of the order not like some of the others that do not respond to voice messages, email, PM's or text messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Post a pic of the whole car, looks like a sweet ride!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18606356
> *BUILDING A HOUSE YOU CAN BUY THE MATERIAL TO BUILD JUST THAT HOUSE IT DOSENT WORK THAT WAY FOR CUSTOM WHEELS OR HYDRAULICS AND IN 3 MONTH THATS WHAT WE CALL A SHACK
> 
> WE SELL 2 SETS WE BUY 20 SETS WORTH OF PARTS
> SO I SEE YOUR A NEWBIE ASK FONZI FOR A MURAL HE WILL DO IT WHEN HE HAS TIME AS CARTOON FOR A TATTOO YOULL WAIT MONTHS JUST TO GET A APPOINTMENT
> 
> 2011 IF YOU WANT MY WHEELS YOULL WAIT TILL THERE DONE NO MORE TIME LINES NO MORE TAX TIME DEALS NO MORE HOOKUPS AND IF YOU WANT WHEELS YOU WILL HAVE TO CONTACT YOUR CLUB PRESIDENT AND HE MUST BE SOMEONE IVE DEALT WITH BEFORE NO MORE MASS PRODUCTION
> 
> AND NEWBIE YEAH I BOUGHT A SET OF OG LOCKING KNOCKOFFS CAUSE WE HAVENT MADE THEM IN YEARS JUST LIKE THE 3BAR STRAIGHTS
> 
> AS FOR TRUST IVE NOT LOST ANY TRUST JUST SOME HATERS DOING THERE JOB
> 
> DO SOME HOMEWORK
> *


What if your not a member of a car club then who do you talk to?


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 27 2010, 06:36 PM~18676497
> *What if your not a member of a car club then who do you talk to?
> *


then you will have to join a car club in which jd knows ,has dealt with ,and is in good terms with the president :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 27 2010, 06:36 PM~18676497
> *What if your not a member of a car club then who do you talk to?
> *


JUST HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne never ending bullshit with this topics


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 27 2010, 07:26 PM~18676985
> *JUST HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> *


----------



## Wizzard

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 27 2010, 02:04 AM~18670436
> *Post a pic of the whole car, looks like a sweet ride!
> *


Orale ...... here u go!!


----------



## Stefan D

JD, ANY REACTION ON MY PM'S?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Stefan D_@Sep 30 2010, 01:06 AM~18699082
> *JD, ANY REACTION ON MY PM'S?
> *


I ANSWERED ALL YOUR PM'S


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 30 2010, 12:53 PM~18701531
> *I ANSWERED ALL YOUR PM'S
> *


ETA FOR THIS MONTH... WEST TX BOUND??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

AZ BOUND


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 30 2010, 08:30 PM~18706670
> *AZ BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAmm what lucky person in AZ gets them ?? :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

VEGAS BOUND


----------



## Stefan D

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 30 2010, 07:53 PM~18701531
> *I ANSWERED ALL YOUR PM'S
> *


Something must went wrong than, got no replies. 
Anyway, got some news on my 5th wheel? We're going for a year in november and I realy want to finish my trunk/setup.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Sep 30 2010, 02:49 PM~18702703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ETA FOR THIS MONTH... WEST TX BOUND??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:30 PM~18706670
> *AZ BOUND
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18706731
> *VEGAS BOUND
> 
> *


 :squint:


----------



## SoulDemon

recieved my z's :biggrin: patiently waiting on k/os and adapters....in the mean time i will paint the car! thanks JD....any key chains?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Oct 1 2010, 03:38 PM~18713475
> *recieved my z's  :biggrin: patiently waiting on k/os and adapters....in the mean time i will paint the car! thanks JD....any key chains?
> *


YEP


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Oct 1 2010, 03:38 PM~18713475
> *recieved my z's  :biggrin: patiently waiting on k/os and adapters....in the mean time i will paint the car! thanks JD....any key chains?
> *


post some pics


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2010, 08:14 AM~18709636
> *:squint:
> *


 :|


----------



## Reckless

Bump for updates.......

especially with the KO's etc etc...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

what the word on my spinner and hareware for the rim got but cant put them on


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon+Oct 1 2010, 03:38 PM~18713475-->
> 
> 
> 
> recieved my z's  :biggrin: patiently waiting on k/os and adapters....in the mean time i will paint the car! thanks JD....any key chains?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low 86 regal_@Oct 3 2010, 06:41 PM~18726490
> *what the word on my spinner and hareware for the rim got but cant put them on
> *


the rims dont come with the hardware to put them on,that costs extra and takes time,,but fuck it bro you got zeniths! ZENITHS THA BEST! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Sep 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18697265
> *Orale ...... here u go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damnnnn that's pretty!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Little one inch diameter Zenith Key Chains would be soooooo sweet!


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Oct 1 2010, 05:38 PM~18713475
> *recieved my z's  :biggrin: patiently waiting on k/os and adapters....in the mean time i will paint the car! thanks JD....any key chains?
> *


----------



## fleetwood1

how much for the gold nipple ones with the dish and wires chromes i think there are 100 spoke how much for 13.7 and 13.5


----------



## gzking

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 30 2010, 08:30 PM~18706670
> *AZ BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Found out who those wheels went to !! Thanks SO much they are bad ass cant wait to get tires on them for this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WILL TALK 2 YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE NEED SOME LIKE THIS


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Reckless

:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 4 2010, 08:01 AM~18730256
> *the rims dont come with the hardware to put them on,that costs extra and takes time,,but fuck it bro you got zeniths! ZENITHS THA BEST! :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


i just got word from jd my k/os and adapters should be ready in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## loster87

thats what he told me....two months ago.


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Oct 11 2010, 02:52 PM~18784971
> *thats what he told me....two months ago.
> *


dont be so impatient bro,its only 2 months! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless

Bump for some updates!

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 11 2010, 03:58 PM~18785005
> *dont be so impatient bro,its only 2 months! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## milton6599

I'm looking for a set, p.m. thanks!!


----------



## 84solis

TTT FOR UPDATES


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 15 2010, 10:51 PM~18580674
> *I AM PLANNING ON HAVING ALLMOST ALL OF OUR BACKED UP WHEELS DONE BETWEEN NOW AND END OF OCT YOURS SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH
> 
> THOSE 60 SPOKE WHEELS THE  NIPPLES AND SPOKE TOOK 3  MONTHS TO MAKE
> *


lets get these zeniths to me and at my doorstep before the month of october ends please!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## THEBOXX

can i get my chips sent out please!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless

BUMP!
cause i need some adapters and KO's........


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Oct 18 2010, 02:06 PM~18842994
> *BUMP!
> cause i need some adapters and KO's........
> *


JUST GOT WORD THE KNOCKOFFS SHOULD BE DONE AT THE MACHINIST ANY DAY NOW THEN READY TO GO TO CHROME


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 6 2010, 05:40 AM~18748857
> *
> 
> WILL TALK 2 YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE NEED SOME LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 18 2010, 05:04 PM~18843442
> *JUST GOT WORD THE KNOCKOFFS SHOULD BE DONE AT THE MACHINIST ANY DAY NOW THEN READY TO GO TO CHROME
> *



Thanks but don't forget the ring and chip on mine is black 


:h5:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 18 2010, 02:04 PM~18843442
> *JUST GOT WORD THE KNOCKOFFS SHOULD BE DONE AT THE MACHINIST ANY DAY NOW THEN READY TO GO TO CHROME
> *


 KOOL ...... HIT ME UP JD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yo Johnny are there any options in chips or color for the new KO's? Let me know what's up. 

Can't wait till I finally get my wheels. I should give you a call I wanna have a chat with you about another set of wheels I'm interested in getting you to make for me.


----------



## lil'man

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18606356
> *BUILDING A HOUSE YOU CAN BUY THE MATERIAL TO BUILD JUST THAT HOUSE IT DOSENT WORK THAT WAY FOR CUSTOM WHEELS OR HYDRAULICS AND IN 3 MONTH THATS WHAT WE CALL A SHACK
> 
> WE SELL 2 SETS WE BUY 20 SETS WORTH OF PARTS
> SO I SEE YOUR A NEWBIE ASK FONZI FOR A MURAL HE WILL DO IT WHEN HE HAS TIME AS CARTOON FOR A TATTOO YOULL WAIT MONTHS JUST TO GET A APPOINTMENT
> 
> 2011 IF YOU WANT MY WHEELS YOULL WAIT TILL THERE DONE NO MORE TIME LINES NO MORE TAX TIME DEALS NO MORE HOOKUPS AND IF YOU WANT WHEELS YOU WILL HAVE TO CONTACT YOUR CLUB PRESIDENT AND HE MUST BE SOMEONE IVE DEALT WITH BEFORE NO MORE MASS PRODUCTION
> 
> AND NEWBIE YEAH I BOUGHT A SET OF OG LOCKING KNOCKOFFS CAUSE WE HAVENT MADE THEM IN YEARS JUST LIKE THE 3BAR STRAIGHTS
> 
> AS FOR TRUST IVE NOT LOST ANY TRUST JUST SOME HATERS DOING THERE JOB
> 
> DO SOME HOMEWORK
> *


so how do i buy zeniths? i dont have a car club which means no president ,is it possible for me to buy some???


----------



## veterano

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 18 2010, 06:04 PM~18843442
> *JUST GOT WORD THE KNOCKOFFS SHOULD BE DONE AT THE MACHINIST ANY DAY NOW THEN READY TO GO TO CHROME
> *


it was cool talking to you im erine brother from nc see you at streetlow mag show u need to fly one day :biggrin: its fun


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Oct 20 2010, 09:55 AM~18860389
> *so how do i buy zeniths? i dont have a car club which means no president ,is it possible for me to buy some???
> *


sorry bro,, ur gonna have to join a car club :cheesy:


----------



## stran0020

had a dream my zentihs were finally done! any updates jd? thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:roflmao: what did the magic 8 ball say?


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18870211
> *:roflmao: what did the magic 8 ball say?
> *


ask again later :roflmao: 

but really theres ten more days in the month of october! am I gonna be getting these wheels this month JD? let me know thanks


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2010, 11:58 AM~18870211
> *:roflmao: what did the magic 8 ball say?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## milton6599

Just placed my order for a set of 14" can't wait to see it!!


----------



## 84solis

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Oct 22 2010, 09:03 PM~18885031
> *Just placed my order for a set of 14" can't wait to see it!!
> *


Hop in line!!!! Been waiting for 6 MONTHS to get mine DONE!!!! :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup JD. Been trying to get ahold of you the past week and no response. Pmd you twice also no response. Had a few questions about my order. Get at me homie.

Seattle Sam


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 23 2010, 10:47 AM~18887364
> *Waddup JD. Been trying to get ahold of you the past week and no response. Pmd you twice also no response. Had a few questions about my order. Get at me homie.
> 
> Seattle Sam
> *


yeah me too


----------



## CUZICAN

Ay J.D we can't forget my new ones, by way of LAS VEGAS


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Oct 23 2010, 01:58 AM~18886486
> *Hop in line!!!! Been waiting for 6 MONTHS to get mine DONE!!!! :uh:
> 
> *



For real?? have you received them yet?


----------



## milton6599

To come to think of it!! 

It's Worth it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tlreppin

how much for some cross laced 13's black dishes and black laces chrome nipples and chrome hub with crhome two bar spinner shipped to 75604 and a set of 15's the same way


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IF YOU ARE WAITING ON KNOCKOFFS FOR ORDERS YOU HAVE RECEIVED THE WHEELS PLEASE CALL ASAP 7147838740 IF I DONT ANSWER PLEASE WAIT I WILL CALL YOU BACK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 25 2010, 03:37 PM~18904754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these zeniths if so how much


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 25 2010, 05:36 PM~18904746
> *IF YOU ARE  WAITING ON KNOCKOFFS FOR ORDERS YOU HAVE RECEIVED THE WHEELS  PLEASE CALL ASAP 7147838740 IF I DONT ANSWER PLEASE WAIT I WILL CALL YOU BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :worship: 


these are BROLIC!

Voicemail left.

Kris J.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> IF YOU ARE WAITING ON KNOCKOFFS FOR ORDERS YOU HAVE RECEIVED THE WHEELS PLEASE CALL ASAP 7147838740 IF I DONT ANSWER PLEASE WAIT I WILL CALL YOU BACK
> 
> 
> THIS PIC SHOWS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 08-09 LOCKING KO IN THE PIC CHROME
> 
> AND THE 2010 IN THE PIC SHOWN IN BRASS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

spunners


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

ttt JD.........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Oct 23 2010, 12:58 AM~18886486
> *Hop in line!!!! Been waiting for 6 MONTHS to get mine DONE!!!! :uh:
> 
> *


wait 18 more homie its worth it!! :wow:


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18926360
> *wait 18 more homie its worth it!! :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HAWAII BOUND LL POST BETTER PICS TOMORROW


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Oct 21 2010, 10:21 AM~18870389
> *ask again later  :roflmao:
> 
> but really theres ten more days in the month of october! am I gonna be getting these wheels this month JD? let me know thanks
> *


GOT THE ENGTH FIGURED OUT NOW THE SPOKES ARE BEING MADE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TRI CITYS BOUND BETTER PICS TOMORROW


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## 1sik6six

WAS UP JD. I PURCHASED A SET FROM YOU BOUGHT A YEAR ....... I LOST A CHIP LIKE THIS ON THE HIGHWAY ..PM ME A PRICE ON ONE OR ALL FOUR IF YOU DONT SELL THEM IN SIGLES..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## milton6599

Nice wheels bro!! Can't wait... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## Caddieman 805

TTT for the Z's :biggrin:


----------



## loster87

nice wheels jd,lets keep this topic going


----------



## Maverick

got a set of these layin around for sale?


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## SW713

JD get at me homie


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 1 2010, 02:59 AM~18957038
> *got a set of these layin around for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much


----------



## fleetwood1

wat ur price on the 13s x7and x5


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18959660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 2 2010, 06:34 PM~18970648
> *:wow:
> *


U KNOOOOOW!!!


----------



## milton6599

Hey ya!! my wheels are getting done!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 29 2010, 10:57 PM~18944743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Sep 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18617446-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 25 2010, 03:36 PM~18904746
> *IF YOU ARE  WAITING ON KNOCKOFFS FOR ORDERS YOU HAVE RECEIVED THE WHEELS  PLEASE CALL ASAP 7147838740 IF I DONT ANSWER PLEASE WAIT I WILL CALL YOU BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are the same style??

what the finshed look of the raw spinner??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 2 2010, 06:34 PM~18970648
> *:wow:
> *


damn big marc how u get them rims :biggrin: crazy them rims been through more hands than a pornstars dick! :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

FEW SETS ALMOST READY TO SHIP


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Nov 3 2010, 12:00 PM~18976126
> *Hey ya!! my wheels are getting done!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAIT TILL YALL SEE THESE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 4 2010, 09:56 AM~18983933
> *these are the same style??
> 
> what the finshed look  of the raw spinner??
> *


 :uh: THAT MAKES NO SENSE 

THE TOP KNOCKOFF WITH THE WHEELS IS THE 2009 LOCKING KNOCKOFF THAT WE MADE TO LOOK LIKE THE OG KNOCKOFF 2009 PRIOR

THE TWO KNOCKOFFS IN THE PIC IS THE LOOK ALIKE AND THE RE MAKE OF THE OG KNOCKOFF


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! 

Can't wait to see how mine turn out! :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 5 2010, 05:18 AM~18992400
> *Looking good!
> 
> Can't wait to see how mine turn out!  :biggrin:
> *


WANNA SEE YOUR RINGS :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 5 2010, 08:42 AM~18993447
> *WANNA SEE YOUR RINGS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 29 2010, 09:38 PM~18944605
> *GOT THE ENGTH FIGURED OUT NOW THE SPOKES ARE BEING MADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets get these done!!! how much longer JD? thanks a lot!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 5 2010, 11:11 AM~18994514
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Nov 5 2010, 06:08 PM~18997114
> *lets get these done!!! how much longer JD? thanks a lot!
> *


WORKING ON THE SPOKES THE POWDER


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 5 2010, 06:36 PM~18997323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18990822
> *WAIT TILL YALL SEE THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hernan

:wow:


----------



## El Stephano

JD,
Did you receive my PM?


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 5 2010, 01:22 AM~18990822
> *WAIT TILL YALL SEE THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*DAMN ANOTHER ZENITH FIRST CLEAR SPOKES AND NIPPLES......*




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 9 2010, 06:48 AM~19023746
> *DAMN ANOTHER ZENITH FIRST CLEAR SPOKES AND NIPPLES......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## cilo

how much for 14s with sum blue on it. and also to ship to nc-27288


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ttt for Zs


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Nov 9 2010, 05:40 PM~19028233
> *ttt for Zs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE Z'S :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

can i get a PM on a shipd set of 72 spoke all chrome Z's 
85381



thanks


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Nov 10 2010, 01:40 AM~19028233
> *ttt for Zs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Nov 9 2010, 06:40 PM~19028233
> *ttt for Zs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what I'm Talkibng about!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 5 2010, 12:21 AM~18990811
> *FEW SETS ALMOST READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 4 2010, 10:21 PM~18990811
> *FEW SETS ALMOST READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME!

Yo I'll give you a shout tomorrow man, I'm gonna have to give you a new shipping address. I don't work at that place anymore. I totally forgot to tell you that, hope you didn't ship them there yet. 

I'll give you a shout tomorrow, clear up the new shipping address, and we can shoot the shit a bit. 

Can't wait for the Shibby 64 wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## Reckless

i need some KO's


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 12 2010, 02:57 PM~19053338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 12 2010, 02:57 PM~19053338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 12 2010, 02:57 PM~19053338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the deuce

looking good homes.hows it going? ill b ready for wheels in dec.u on schedule?


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 12 2010, 03:57 PM~19053338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey JD! Who's wheels are these??


----------



## mr47

hey JD is this a real Zenith ?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 14 2010, 07:05 PM~19067566
> *hey JD is this a real Zenith ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEPENDS ON WHEN THEY WERE MADE LOOK AT THE INSIDE ON THE DISH FOR DATES


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

[/quote
HOW MUCH FOR THESE KNOCK OFFS ALL CHROME THANKS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 15 2010, 10:51 PM~18580674
> *I AM PLANNING ON HAVING ALLMOST ALL OF OUR BACKED UP WHEELS DONE BETWEEN NOW AND END OF OCT YOURS SHOULD BE DONE BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH
> 
> THOSE 60 SPOKE WHEELS THE  NIPPLES AND SPOKE TOOK 3  MONTHS TO MAKE
> *


can I get my wheels before the end of nov?? another update please? These wheels should be done any day now?


----------



## The BIG M Biker




----------



## mr47

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 14 2010, 07:27 PM~19067782
> *DEPENDS ON WHEN THEY WERE MADE LOOK AT THE INSIDE ON THE DISH FOR DATES
> *


12 19 00 1307 J CRC

DOT USA T 13X7 J


Thats on the dish thanks


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 15 2010, 08:49 PM~19077747
> *12 19 00 1307 J CRC
> 
> DOT USA T 13X7 J
> Thats on the dish    thanks
> *


THOSE ARE OG ZENITH GARDEN GROVE


----------



## mr47

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 15 2010, 09:03 PM~19077959
> *THOSE ARE OG ZENITH GARDEN GROVE
> *


thanks. How much for some chips the ones whit the 3 colors.


----------



## raiderrob

Is there a phone # i can call to place an order ?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 15 2010, 09:36 PM~19078412
> *thanks. How much for some chips the ones whit the 3 colors.
> *


100


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Nov 17 2010, 12:53 AM~19089767
> *Is there a phone # i can call to place an order ?
> *


7147838740 CALL OR TEXT


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 29 2010, 09:38 PM~18944605
> *GOT THE ENGTH FIGURED OUT NOW THE SPOKES ARE BEING MADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets get these done! any update? :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Nov 17 2010, 07:40 PM~19096298
> *lets get these done!  any update? :happysad:
> *


spokes on the way to powder


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 17 2010, 09:12 PM~19097370
> *spokes on the way to powder
> *


spokes? i hope you meant nipples!


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 14 2010, 08:05 PM~19067566
> *hey JD is this a real Zenith ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look nice, these are my second favorite wheels, next set I purchase this time straight from J.D. no more B.S. :angry:


----------



## EZUP62

ccomming up on the end of nobember ... gunna be getting that call soon i hope :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

hno: hno: hno: :run: :run: :run: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup JD. Any word on shipping out the new locking knock offs? Last time we spoke I was supposed to get them by this week. Let me know. Thx bro. 

Sam


----------



## Reckless

word, bump for updates on the KO's....


----------



## Penny Pincher

so whats the turn around time on a new set of z's, about 2 years ???


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 11:33 PM~19107995
> *so whats the turn around time on a new set of z's, about 2 years ???
> *


FOR YOU 6YEARS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WERE WAITING FOR THE HATS FOR THE KNOCKOFFS I ONLY HAD A FEW SETS AND THEY SHIPPED OUT ALLREADY NEXT BATCH WILL BE READY NEXT WEEK


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 11:33 PM~19107995
> *so whats the turn around time on a new set of z's, about 2 years ???
> *


IF YOU IN A HURRY ILL SELL YOU MINE FOR 5000 YOU CAN PICK THEM UP TODAY... :uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Good talking to you tonite man!


----------



## 79 cutty

Any more sneak peaks JD? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

:banghead:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THE KNOCKOFF HATS AKA TOPS WERE DONE GETTING MACHINED TODAY I AM PICKING THEM UP FROM THE MACHINE SHOP TOMORROW AND OFF TO CHROME 
THE MACHINE SHOP FELL BEHIND


----------



## Scooter9495

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 22 2010, 08:37 PM~19137564
> *THE KNOCKOFF HATS AKA TOPS WERE DONE GETTING MACHINED TODAY I AM PICKING THEM UP FROM THE MACHINE SHOP TOMORROW AND OFF TO CHROME
> THE MACHINE SHOP FELL BEHIND
> *



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 22 2010, 09:37 PM~19137564
> *THE KNOCKOFF HATS AKA TOPS WERE DONE GETTING MACHINED TODAY I AM PICKING THEM UP FROM THE MACHINE SHOP TOMORROW AND OFF TO CHROME
> THE MACHINE SHOP FELL BEHIND
> *


Ok, cool!! so I will be getting my complete sets but this week!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGG...... YOU FINALLY CAME THRU I DONT CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS ABOUT YOU YOUR ALRIGHT....... NEEDED A SET OF SOME ZENITHS HOMIE BUSTED THEM OUT IN 3 DAYS..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOUR ALRIGHT......... I WEAR A 3X FOOL ILL CRUIZE BY THIS WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19171619
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGG...... YOU FINALLY CAME THRU I DONT CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS ABOUT YOU YOUR ALRIGHT....... NEEDED A SET OF SOME ZENITHS HOMIE BUSTED THEM OUT IN 3 DAYS..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOUR ALRIGHT......... I WEAR A 3X FOOL ILL CRUIZE BY THIS WEEK :thumbsup:
> *


what are you doin suckin his cock ?? everyone elese is waitin like 2 years :wow:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Nov 26 2010, 09:16 PM~19171732
> *what are you doin suckin his cock ?? everyone elese is waitin like 2 years  :wow:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Nov 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19171732
> *what are you doin suckin his cock ?? everyone elese is waitin like 2 years  :wow:
> *


been waiting since jan  any updates JD?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 26 2010, 07:58 PM~19171619
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT DOGG...... YOU FINALLY CAME THRU I DONT CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS ABOUT YOU YOUR ALRIGHT....... NEEDED A SET OF SOME ZENITHS HOMIE BUSTED THEM OUT IN 3 DAYS..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOUR ALRIGHT......... I WEAR A 3X FOOL ILL CRUIZE BY THIS WEEK :thumbsup:
> *


HAHHAHA YOUR A FOOL 

THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS AS ALLWAYS . BUT LET ME EXPLAIN TO EVERYONE HE GPT A SET OF 60 SPOKE WHEELS WE WERE GONNA MAKE FOR A CLIENT OF OURS THAT CHANGED THERE ORDER 

AND YES WE DID THEM IN 3 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TX BOUND


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Nov 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19171732
> *what are you doin suckin his cock ?? everyone elese is waitin like 2 years  :wow:
> *


HOMIE YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP........ YOU MUST BE GAY IF YOUR THINKING OF COCK FUCKIN ***** :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: A JOHNNY MAKE SURE THIS **** WAITS ANOTHER 10 YEARS  pinto on dubs what kind of shit is that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 27 2010, 01:28 AM~19173182
> *TX BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thankx good buddy....as promised done when he said they were gonna be done...... :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2010, 11:37 PM~19180189
> *thankx good buddy....as promised done when he said they were gonna be done...... :biggrin:
> *


ATLEAST YOU REALIZE QUALITY TAKES TIME AND YOUR VERY PATIENT :biggrin: CAUSE SHIT CAN HAPPEN


----------



## Wizzard

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Wizzard, HUSTLE_HARDER_63*


Whats up JD! See you in a while!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 29 2010, 05:58 PM~19192851
> *ATLEAST YOU REALIZE QUALITY TAKES TIME AND YOUR VERY PATIENT  :biggrin: CAUSE SHIT CAN HAPPEN
> *


Worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

What's the waiting period for a set of Z's?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 29 2010, 06:21 PM~19193062
> *What's the waiting period for a set of Z's?
> *


DEPENDS ON THE STYLE SIZE SPOKE COUNT ENGRAVING COLOR


----------



## hotlink80

Hustle harder 63 why don't you answer any of the pm's I've sent you?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Nov 29 2010, 06:24 PM~19193092
> *Hustle harder 63 why don't you answer any of the pm's I've sent you?
> *


I DID RESPOND HATS WENT TO CHROME LAST WEEK WAS A HOLLIDAY AND THERE SUPPOSED TO BE DONE THIS WEEK


----------



## hotlink80

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 29 2010, 08:26 PM~19193118
> *I DID RESPOND HATS WENT TO CHROME LAST WEEK WAS A HOLLIDAY AND THERE SUPPOSED TO BE DONE THIS WEEK
> *


I didn't get the response, but ok homie that's all I needed to know thanks!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AGUILAR3+Nov 29 2010, 05:21 PM~19193062-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's the waiting period for a set of Z's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _<!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 29 2010, 05:24 PM~19193091
> *DEPENDS ON THE STYLE SIZE SPOKE COUNT ENGRAVING COLOR
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

100 spoke 13x7s (gold spokes and KO)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Nov 26 2010, 09:54 PM~19172526
> *been waiting since jan   any updates JD?
> *


BACK FROM POLISH


----------



## milton6599

Cool! what about the knock offs and hats??


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 1 2010, 03:49 PM~19211975
> *Cool!  what about the knock offs and hats??
> *


YOU SEEN THE KNOCKOFFS THERE STILL SITTING ON THE DISPLAY CASE 

HATS ARE AT THE CHROMER 

2 DIFFERNT GUYS


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 1 2010, 04:52 PM~19211997
> *YOU SEEN THE KNOCKOFFS THERE STILL SITTING ON THE DISPLAY CASE
> 
> HATS ARE AT THE CHROMER
> 
> 2 DIFFERNT GUYS
> *



I see now bro.. My bad.


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 1 2010, 01:38 PM~19210722
> *BACK FROM POLISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so I should be expecting that call soon :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 1 2010, 01:38 PM~19210722
> *BACK FROM POLISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see chrome adapters. Those mine?!? Any update on the hats Jd? Supposed to be done this past week as u told me. Let me know bro. My z's are being held on by CHINA KO's! :machinegun: :twak: :tears: :guns: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :nosad: can't let them Z's sit like that.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

JUST CAME IN A FEW HOURS AGO


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

JUST DEALING WITH THIS RIGHT NOW 





> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 2 2010, 07:31 PM~19222995
> *WELL FAMILY 2010 HAS BEEN A BAD YEAR FOR ME EXCEPT JOING THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY
> IT GOT EVEN WORSE TODAY
> 
> MY SON TOOK MY TRUCK TO SCHOOL TODAY AND IT GOT STOLEN FROM IN FRONT OF THE SCHOOL
> AND BECAUSE I WAS CHANGING INS CARRIERS IT WASNT COVERED
> 
> ANY WAY FAMILY IM JUST ASKING FOR A PRAYER CAUSE THAT TRUCK IS OUR BUSINESS AND HARD TO REPLACE CAUSE ITS THE ONLY ONE WE ALL FIT IN AND HAS TOWED ALOT OF PEOPLES CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK IF YOU SEE IT ROLLING THREW THE HOOD
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 12 2010, 04:58 PM~19053781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are clean!
how much on set like this with the new style k/o`s?
and ball park on time need to build?
13`s x 4
14`s x4


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 4 2010, 12:42 AM~19234187
> *JUST DEALING WITH THIS RIGHT NOW
> *


hope it comes back


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 4 2010, 09:52 AM~19235788
> *these are clean!
> how much on set like this with the new style k/o`s?
> and ball park on time need to build?
> 13`s x 4
> 14`s x4
> *


well those are a larger diameter spoke and nipple so if you want them just like that around 1900 and 3 months tops


----------



## Reckless

PM sent. thanks again JD.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

*built in a lil over a month*.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
























SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:11 PM~19239308
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS
> *


weew!!!!! clean!!!! :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:11 PM~19239308
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS
> *


THANKX AGAIN JDIZZLE......DONE WHEN U SAID THEY WERE GONNA BE DONE :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:15 PM~19239347
> *THANKX AGAIN JDIZZLE......DONE WHEN U SAID THEY WERE GONNA BE DONE :0
> *


I GUESS THATS BETTER THAN ''DONE WHEN THEY DONE''


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

>


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 4 2010, 10:09 PM~19241227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh fuck yea, shit hasn't been going to swell for me recently so hell yea!! couldn't be ready at a better time. are these 96 spokes?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Dec 4 2010, 10:39 PM~19241556
> *oh fuck yea, shit hasn't been going to swell for me recently so hell yea!! couldn't be ready at a better time. are these 96 spokes?
> *


YES SIR THEY ARE SORRY IT TOOK SO DAMM LONG BUT REMBER ONE OF A KIND


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 5 2010, 12:41 AM~19241567
> *YES SIR THEY ARE SORRY IT TOOK SO DAMM LONG BUT REMBER ONE OF A KIND
> *



uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 4 2010, 10:41 PM~19241567
> *YES SIR THEY ARE SORRY IT TOOK SO DAMM LONG BUT REMBER ONE OF A KIND
> *


its all good apology accepted, sorry for giving you a hard time at times. :thumbsup: good shit ZEEEE-NITHS!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Dec 5 2010, 12:39 AM~19241556
> *oh fuck yea, shit hasn't been going to swell for me recently so hell yea!! couldn't be ready at a better time. are these 96 spokes?
> *


 :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 3 2010, 11:42 PM~19234187
> *JUST DEALING WITH THIS RIGHT NOW
> *


Aww Man, that sucks JD, your are definitely in our prayers!!! Hope you get it back soon!! I will give you a call next week, I have the stuff for the shop, if your still interested...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 3 2010, 11:41 PM~19234179
> *JUST CAME IN A FEW HOURS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coo! Good lookin out bro! Can't wait to get them. When will the KO ship out to me? And sorry about ur loss bro.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:11 PM~19239308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man making me look forward to mine for sure! Those are sweet! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Looking good JD!


----------



## RAGALAC




----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 4 2010, 10:09 PM~19241227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know when your gonna ship them shits out


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Dec 6 2010, 07:06 PM~19255807
> *let me know when your gonna ship them shits out
> *


just curious... but what are you building that you need 16's? a jaguar?


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 PM~19257981
> *just curious... but what are you building that you need 16's? a jaguar?
> *


yea just slowly doin lil things to my car when money permits, nothing to crazy


----------



## Reckless

you have a build in the "project rides" section?


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 7 2010, 11:02 AM~19263298
> *you have a build in the "project rides" section?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=512614&hl=


----------



## soloco

ZZZZss


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Dec 1 2010, 04:04 PM~19212096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1

JD-I got a set of zeniths from you two years ago. I'm trying to go next level at the shows. Do you sell a cover for the adapter? when i take the wheel off at shows, i want something to put over the adapter and then put the knockoff back on


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Dec 8 2010, 02:10 PM~19273968
> *JD-I got a set of zeniths from you two years ago.  I'm trying to go next level at the shows.  Do you sell a cover for the adapter?  when i take the wheel off at shows, i want something to put over the adapter and then put the knockoff back on
> *


250 for the set in chrome


----------



## Cadillac1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 8 2010, 04:14 PM~19273992
> *250 for the set in chrome
> *



Good lookin out - thanks and sorry about the truck. hope u get it back


----------



## stran0020

JD are all 4 wheels complete? I know we talked yesterday and you said you would send me a pic message, I actually don't have any text msg service so not sure if you sent a pic or not. thanks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 8 2010, 02:14 PM~19273992
> *250 for the set in chrome
> *


is this with the ring? or just all flush?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 8 2010, 03:00 PM~19274386
> *is this with the ring? or just all flush?
> *


NO RING


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 1 2010, 01:38 PM~19210722
> *BACK FROM POLISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow.. wish I would of got my set of locking adapters I paid for :uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 8 2010, 04:40 PM~19275500
> *wow.. wish I would of got my set of locking adapters I paid for :uh:
> *


WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT YOU PAID FOR AND DIDNT RECEIVE

WHEN WAS THIS WE HAVNT HAD LOCKING ADAPTERS IN YEARS


----------



## calitos62

can you pm me your ### i got some ideas and need price on them!!!
CARLOS THANKS...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 8 2010, 04:43 PM~19275541
> *WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT YOU PAID FOR AND DIDNT RECEIVE
> 
> WHEN WAS THIS WE HAVNT HAD LOCKING ADAPTERS IN YEARS
> *


Jd. Called u and left u a message the other day and PM'd you no response. When will my ko's ship out to Seattle? 

Sam


----------



## El Stephano

JD, inform me about my true spokes


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 8 2010, 07:47 PM~19277755
> *Jd. Called u and left u a message the other day and PM'd you no response. When will my ko's ship out to Seattle?
> 
> Sam
> *


next week! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> JUST WAITING ON THE SEALNT


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

WHAT'S UP HOMIE TTT :wave: :wave:


----------



## customcutlass

how much for w set of center gold or all chrome 13for a 96 fleetwood i know there diff sizes i think there 13x7 for the font n 13x5 for the back i think if u can let me know plz


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

MY ZENITH ON MY CAD THANKS J.D 2 U AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Wizzard




----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 10 2010, 01:41 PM~19293930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WAITING ON THE SEALNT
> *


shipped yet?


----------



## LIL EMER

how much for a set of 14x6 all chrome wit tha white spokes. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Dec 14 2010, 02:50 PM~19325474
> *shipped yet?
> *


update JD?


----------



## show-bound

:x:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2010, 08:43 PM~19347798
> *:x:
> *


WORKING ON YOU TODAY


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

AZ BOUND


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 17 2010, 06:49 PM~19352102
> *AZ BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet looking wheel!


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 17 2010, 01:49 PM~19352102
> *AZ BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2010, 08:43 PM~19347798
> *:x:
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TX BOUND


----------



## Elizondo.G

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 17 2010, 11:01 PM~19358114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price on set :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Dec 17 2010, 11:55 PM~19358455
> *pm me a price on set  :biggrin:
> *


SENT


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 18 2010, 01:02 AM~19358119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SS520

Yo jd i meet up with your boy in phx and picked up that wheel thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 18 2010, 12:01 AM~19358114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really nice!!!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 18 2010, 02:01 AM~19358114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHEN ARE MY KNOCK-OFFS HEADING TO MARYLAND?


----------



## lilmikelv

my z's made by jd im ready for another soon for a new project let me know jd ill wait for ya def. the best wheels around


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 10 2010, 01:41 PM~19293930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WAITING ON THE SEALNT
> *


hey JD we still on for this week? and are you bringing everything this week? wheels, kos, tools, adapters, etc? or just the wheels? let me know thanks


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Dec 20 2010, 10:54 PM~19381434
> *hey JD we still on for this week? and are you bringing everything this week? wheels, kos, tools, adapters, etc? or just the wheels? let me know thanks
> *


Everything but were not going till the weather cleArs up it's been raining for 4 days straight


----------



## Mister.D719

I'm lokkin for some z's 13x7 cross lace all crome can some 1 send me a pic a price


----------



## Mister.D719

O yea an sent to 80910 thanks


----------



## Mister.D719

> I'm lokkin for some z's 13x7 cross lace all crome can some 1 send me a pic a price
> 72 spoke


----------



## Wizzard

Oh I love them! :biggrin:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 17 2010, 11:01 PM~19358114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jd can i get these ko's when you head down here? let me know thanks


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## DA SHOCKER

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 17 2010, 11:01 PM~19358114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me a price on a set :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Pm sent regarding delays in shipping on my knock offs.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 22 2010, 11:22 PM~19400097
> *Pm sent regarding delays in shipping on my knock offs.
> *


THERE WAS NO DELAY ALL THE KNOCKOFFS SHIPPED MONDAY


----------



## El Stephano

And what about my Truespokes?
Still waitin'


----------



## DONK_MAN214

How much for sum center gold 13x7 with chrome ko and gold lockin ring


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Yo j.d you got any super swept knock offs? Have a merry christmas and a happy new year homie you and your fam


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## Reckless

Got My knock-offs & adapters today.. will post pics when i get home to open up the box 

Thanks again JD!

lmk when you get the hammers in.

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

JD you every finish SHIBBYS wheels??

Them joints are FIRE :wow:


----------



## jugador63777

i hate to do this but you laeve me no choice i been trying to talk to some one no responce from u i paid for my wheels nov 5 today is dec 23 what is going on whit my order i am so disapointed from the way u run ur biz


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 23 2010, 02:02 PM~19404234
> *JD you every finish SHIBBYS wheels??
> 
> Them joints are FIRE :wow:
> *


HIS WHEELS HAVE BEEN DONE FOR ALONG TIME


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Dec 23 2010, 04:28 PM~19405407
> *i hate to do this but you laeve me no choice i been trying to talk to some one no responce from u i paid for  my wheels  nov 5 today is dec 23  what is going on whit my order i am so disapointed from the way u run ur biz
> *


i paid for mine end of septemeber but im not bitching they take time be patient


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Dec 23 2010, 05:28 PM~19405407
> *i hate to do this but you laeve me no choice i been trying to talk to some one no responce from u i paid for  my wheels   nov 5 today is dec 23  what is going on whit my order i am so disapointed from the way u run ur biz
> *


Keep your panties on! Paid for mine in August as well, looking forward to seeing the outcome, it will be worth it!


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 22 2010, 11:35 PM~19400242
> *THERE WAS NO DELAY ALL THE KNOCKOFFS SHIPPED MONDAY
> *


got my kos 2day  thanks jd


----------



## Reckless

Special Shout out to JD from Zenith of California for hooking me up with an OFFICIAL set of wheels for my 6-4....
Honest and trustworthy guy... easy to deal with given the fact that he was 3000+ miles away in Los Angeles California and i'm in New York City, New York...




























*HAHA my pops reppin for the six "four"*









*NoLabel Watches*


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Dec 23 2010, 05:28 PM~19405407
> *i hate to do this but you laeve me no choice i been trying to talk to some one no responce from u i paid for  my wheels  nov 5 today is dec 23  what is going on whit my order i am so disapointed from the way u run ur biz
> *


ITS NOT MY FAULT YOU DECIDED TO CHANGE YOUR ORDER :uh:


----------



## stran0020

jd any update on my wheels?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Dec 24 2010, 12:06 AM~19408672
> *jd any update on my wheels?
> *


What update wheels are done 
I told you I will be bringing them when the weather clears up we had 5 days of rain in la 
Or you can pay the shipping


----------



## Wizzard

Merry Christmas to you and the family!


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 24 2010, 01:53 AM~19409312
> *What update  wheels are done
> I told you I will be bringing them when the weather clears up we had 5 days of rain in la
> Or you can pay the shipping
> *


I paid for shipping when I originally purchased the order.


????


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

No sir we didn't charge you shipping because we didn't know the weight of the wheels would be


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 24 2010, 11:39 AM~19411449
> *No sir we didn't charge you shipping because we didn't know the weight of the wheels would be
> *


you said +100$ extra for shipping. we agreed on 2100$ shipped to my house from the getgo, whats the deal???


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 23 2010, 10:53 PM~19407422
> *Special Shout out to JD from Zenith of California for hooking me up with an  OFFICIAL set of wheels for my 6-4....
> Honest and trustworthy guy...  easy to deal with given the fact that he was 3000+ miles away in Los Angeles California and i'm in New York City, New York...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA my pops reppin for the six "four"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoLabel Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not a fan of colored rims,but those look mean as fuck,very nice!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

DAMN THOSE ARE NICE WHEELS...... :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

You have my number


----------



## Guest

how much for sum like these but 14x7,shipped to 78210


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 18 2010, 01:02 AM~19358119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for the xmas present!


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 23 2010, 11:53 PM~19407422
> *Special Shout out to JD from Zenith of California for hooking me up with an  OFFICIAL set of wheels for my 6-4....
> Honest and trustworthy guy...  easy to deal with given the fact that he was 3000+ miles away in Los Angeles California and i'm in New York City, New York...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA my pops reppin for the six "four"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoLabel Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You just started an epidemic! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Merry Christmas, JD


----------



## 816rider

:uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 25 2010, 12:18 AM~19416094
> *:uh:
> *


merry xmas to you too :wow:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 25 2010, 12:41 AM~19416234
> *merry xmas to you too :wow:
> *


yes sir....GOD bless you also


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO YOU ALL


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 25 2010, 01:42 AM~19416244
> *HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO YOU ALL
> *


 Thanx likewise Bro, still waiting on my Feria :uh: for some New Zeniths


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 25 2010, 12:42 AM~19416244
> *HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO YOU ALL
> *


YOU TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714

:drama: :|


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Thanks again JD, you da M Effing MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 24 2010, 12:53 AM~19407422
> *Special Shout out to JD from Zenith of California for hooking me up with an  OFFICIAL set of wheels for my 6-4....
> Honest and trustworthy guy...  easy to deal with given the fact that he was 3000+ miles away in Los Angeles California and i'm in New York City, New York...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA my pops reppin for the six "four"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoLabel Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam JD good job on these! Looking good Reckless.


----------



## tatersalad

i need a set 13s gold nips with og locking ko shipped to 32808


----------



## tatman

WERES MY MONEY PUNK? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :biggrin:
WHATS UP HOMIE HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS!


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Dec 28 2010, 10:20 PM~19445526
> *
> *


ILL BE IN LV TOMORROW YOU GONNA BE AROUND


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 AM~19449632
> *ILL BE IN LV TOMORROW YOU GONNA BE AROUND
> *


b aller talk


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 29 2010, 12:48 PM~19449695
> *b aller talk
> *


NOT GET THE HELL OUT OF DODGE TALK


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 29 2010, 02:23 PM~19449923
> *ACTUALLY GOOD POINT
> 
> HE DOES HAVE A INVOICE AND IT DOES NOT SHOW SHIPPING LIKE OTHER INVOICES DO
> 
> ALOT OF PEOPLE THINK SHIPPING IS FREE BUT ITS NOT
> *


EVERYONE WANTS CHESSE ON THAT BURGER,
AND IT`S COST MORE TO GET IT.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 23 2010, 08:53 PM~19407422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


btw, these are some sick wheels


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

thanx for the K/Os today jd..my homie was happy with them.... btw i took a white and gold chip to see how it would look with the gold rims...

:naughty:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2010, 12:45 AM~19456249
> *wtf shipping manager you fancy huh?
> *


DO YOU GIVE FREE SHIPPING IF SO I NEED PARTS


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## miguel62

how much for just the spiner/knockoff??with the emblem in it?


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@WHEELS , Today, 12:02 AM~~
> *YOU HAVE 30 DYAS TO PICK UP YOUR WHEELS
> 
> ANYTHING LEFT OVER 30 DAYS WILL BE SOLD TO PAY FOR STORAGE FEES
> 
> SHIPPING AND HANDELING CHARGES DUE TO WEIGHT AND DISTANCE WOULD BE 175.OO SENT VIA FEDEX GROUND
> *


ship them shits COD


----------



## AGUILAR3

WTF Happened? there are like 2 pages that were deleted from last night.


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 30 2010, 03:29 PM~19460179
> *WTF Happened? there are like 2 pages that were deleted from last night.
> *


that shit always happens. bunch of bull


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 AM~19449632
> *ILL BE IN LV TOMORROW YOU GONNA BE AROUND
> *


 What up JD hit me up when u get into town. :wave:

my other post was deleted


----------



## texasgold

:roflmao: :wow:


----------



## 816rider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they deleted my comment about shipping a cheeseburger...whata bunch of douche bags...you cali boys sure do stikc together... :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 08:31 PM~19461899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they deleted my comment about shipping a cheeseburger...whata bunch of douche bags...you cali boys sure do stikc together... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 07:31 PM~19461899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they deleted my comment about shipping a cheeseburger...whata bunch of douche bags...you cali boys sure do stikc together... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider

i personaly cant say anything bad about jd. he sent me a k/o without payment and paid him when i got it. So i can honestly say all my dealings with him are good. but on the other hand i dont think whenever someone has a problem with him and confronts him it gets deleted. there should be a outlet for the people that buy things to be able to speak about it without being deleted even if its in his topic.

with that being said JD sent what he said he was going to ship to me when he said he was going to ship to me and showed up in the condition he said it was in.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 30 2010, 09:36 PM~19463370
> *i personaly cant say anything bad about jd. he sent me a k/o without payment and paid him when i got it. So i can honestly say all my dealings with him are good. but on the other hand i dont think whenever someone has a problem with him and confronts him it gets deleted. there should be a outlet for the people that buy things to be able to speak about it without being deleted even if its in his topic.
> 
> with that being said  JD sent what he said he was going to ship to me when he said he was going to ship to me and showed up in the condition he said it was in.
> *


another cali boy... :uh:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 09:22 PM~19463828
> *another cali boy... :uh:
> *



i dont know what that has to do with it. I dont know him, never met him. Like I said I dont like things getting deleted either


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 30 2010, 10:37 PM~19464030
> *i dont know what that has to do with it. I dont know him, never met him. Like I said I dont like things getting deleted either
> *


idk...idk why i even keep checking this topic? all i know is people that can just drive down to the shop seem to get extra special treatment...thats all...im glad you got what you ordered... :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 09:48 PM~19464154
> *idk...idk why i even keep checking this topic? all i know is people that can just drive down to the shop seem to get extra special treatment...thats all...im glad you got what you ordered...  :thumbsup:
> *



its not a cali thing. someone from arizona, nevada or even utah could get to LA in less time than me :wow:


----------



## miguel62

Ok how much for a set like these with tires???13x7's And what kind of tires do they come with?? Firestone?? and how much if i wanted the whole dish black?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 30 2010, 11:19 PM~19464449
> *Ok how much for a set like these with tires???13x7's And what kind of tires do they come with?? Firestone?? and how much if i wanted the whole dish black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


since your in texas...dont forget to ask about the price of shipping... :0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 10:22 PM~19463828
> *another cali boy... :uh:
> *


IM FROM TEXAS HOMIE :uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 11:22 PM~19464471
> *since your in texas...dont forget to ask about the price of shipping... :0
> *


EVERY WHEEL COMPANY CHARGES SHIPPING

AND IF I FEEL LIKE SHIPPING FOR FREE THATS MY BUSINESS 

ALL YOUR BULLSHIT WILL BE DELETED AS WELL


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 30 2010, 11:24 PM~19464485
> *EVERY WHEEL COMPANY CHARGES SHIPPING
> 
> AND IF I FEEL LIKE SHIPPING FOR FREE THATS MY BUSINESS
> 
> ALL YOUR BULLSHIT WILL BE DELETED AS WELL
> *


sounds good...cry to the mods...have stuff deleted...good way to runa business homie...and you aint in texas now foo, you in cali...duh


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 30 2010, 11:19 PM~19464449
> *Ok how much for a set like these with tires???13x7's And what kind of tires do they come with?? Firestone?? and how much if i wanted the whole dish black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SORRY WE ARE NOT OFFERING TIRES ANY LONGER THERE HARD TO GET

1700 FOR THE WHEELS WITH A CHROME DISH 100 FOR SHIPPING 

200 MORE IF YOU WANT THE DISH ALL BLACK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 11:26 PM~19464499
> *sounds good...cry to the mods...have stuff deleted...good way to runa  business homie...and you aint in texas now foo, you in cali...duh
> *


IM FROM TEXAS FOOL 

CRY TO THE MODS SHIT YOU GOT IT TWISTED I JUST ASK NICE 

AS FOR HOW TO RUN A BUSINESS COME ON DOWN AND WE WILL TEACH YOU A THING OR TWO


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 30 2010, 11:28 PM~19464519
> *IM FROM CADI FOOL
> 
> CRY TO THE MODS SHIT YOU GOT IT TWISTED I JUST ASK NICE
> 
> AS FOR HOW TO RUN A BUSINESS COME ON DOWN AND WE WILL TEACH YOU A THING OR TWO
> *


 :0


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 30 2010, 11:28 PM~19464519
> *IM FROM CADI FOOL
> 
> CRY TO THE MODS SHIT YOU GOT IT TWISTED I JUST ASK NICE
> 
> AS FOR HOW TO RUN A BUSINESS COME ON DOWN AND WE WILL TEACH YOU A THING OR TWO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: never pal...never... :uh:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 30 2010, 11:24 PM~19464485
> *EVERY WHEEL COMPANY CHARGES SHIPPING
> 
> AND IF I FEEL LIKE SHIPPING FOR FREE THATS MY BUSINESS
> 
> ALL YOUR BULLSHIT WILL BE DELETED AS WELL
> *



Np man ...i know this cost money i know shipping isnt free...i know its costs to be tha boss ya digg! :biggrin: SHipping to 76302


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3+Dec 30 2010, 03:29 PM~19460179-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Happened? there are like 2 pages that were deleted from last night.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thast what happens when you are in bed with the mods....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 07:31 PM~19461899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they deleted my comment about shipping a cheeseburger...whata bunch of douche bags...you cali boys sure do stikc together... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: cant let anybody know the shady underhanded shit happening....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miguel62_@Dec 30 2010, 11:19 PM~19464449
> *Ok how much for a set like these with tires???13x7's And what kind of tires do they come with?? Firestone?? and how much if i wanted the whole dish black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get a dayton, at least it wont be a year to get built.... same cost in the end....


----------



## stran0020

so what do i have to do to get my wheels??? my post got deleted about getting the wheels, adapters, k/o's, tools, everything else that comes with a complete set of zenith's COD shipping


EDIT** i guess that post didn't get deleted my fault


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

wow u guys got a bunch of bullshit goin on as usual....trippin :uh:.....i love my wheels......on my second set no issues .....did what he said he was gonna do...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 30 2010, 08:36 PM~19463370
> *i personaly cant say anything bad about jd. he sent me a k/o without payment and paid him when i got it. So i can honestly say all my dealings with him are good. but on the other hand i dont think whenever someone has a problem with him and confronts him it gets deleted. there should be a outlet for the people that buy things to be able to speak about it without being deleted even if its in his topic.
> 
> with that being said  JD sent what he said he was going to ship to me when he said he was going to ship to me and showed up in the condition he said it was in.
> *


its called the feedback section


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

QUOTE(HUSTLE_HARDER_63 @ WHEELS , Today, 12:02 AM~)
YOU HAVE 30 DYAS TO PICK UP YOUR WHEELS 

ANYTHING LEFT OVER 30 DAYS WILL BE SOLD TO PAY FOR STORAGE FEES 

SHIPPING AND HANDELING CHARGES DUE TO WEIGHT AND DISTANCE WOULD BE 175.OO SENT VIA FEDEX GROUND


wow.............lose 175...or 2300 or whatever u payed.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 31 2010, 09:47 PM~19471148
> *its called the feedback section
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 79 cutty

New Years bump for some killer wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 30 2010, 10:48 PM~19464154
> *idk...idk why i even keep checking this topic? all i know is people that can just drive down to the shop seem to get extra special treatment...thats all...im glad you got what you ordered...  :thumbsup:
> *


I got my Z's shipped to me and I'm in TX JD even took them back after I decided that I couldnt make up my mind on what I wanted then ended up sending them back to me....only thing I didnt get were the adapters and I still didn't trip cause he sponsored the wheels anyway....nuttin but good dealings with the homie so far


----------



## stran0020

JD sent you a PM and left you a message on your number, please get back to me. im wondering if your available tomorrow through friday 1/5-1/7. I'm planning to drive down there tonight afterwork and pick them up install them and drive back home. thanks. let me know whats up

EDIT** thanks for the help can't wait to get these shits


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 4 2011, 06:37 PM~19502408
> *JD sent you a PM and left you a message on your number, please get back to me. im wondering if your available tomorrow through friday 1/5-1/7. I'm planning to drive down there tonight afterwork and pick them up install them and drive back home. thanks. let me know whats up
> 
> EDIT** thanks for the help can't wait to get these shits
> *


----------



## lowcas06

Was up. Whit may rims


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:drama:


----------



## stran0020

hey jd just wondering if my wheels have shipped out yet. let me know thanks


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 19 2010, 07:51 PM~18606356
> *BUILDING A HOUSE YOU CAN BUY THE MATERIAL TO BUILD JUST THAT HOUSE IT DOSENT WORK THAT WAY FOR CUSTOM WHEELS OR HYDRAULICS AND IN 3 MONTH THATS WHAT WE CALL A SHACK
> 
> WE SELL 2 SETS WE BUY 20 SETS WORTH OF PARTS
> SO I SEE YOUR A NEWBIE ASK FONZI FOR A MURAL HE WILL DO IT WHEN HE HAS TIME AS CARTOON FOR A TATTOO YOULL WAIT MONTHS JUST TO GET A APPOINTMENT
> 
> 2011 IF YOU WANT MY WHEELS YOULL WAIT TILL THERE DONE NO MORE TIME LINES NO MORE TAX TIME DEALS NO MORE HOOKUPS AND IF YOU WANT WHEELS YOU WILL HAVE TO CONTACT YOUR CLUB PRESIDENT AND HE MUST BE SOMEONE IVE DEALT WITH BEFORE NO MORE MASS PRODUCTION
> 
> AND NEWBIE YEAH I BOUGHT A SET OF OG LOCKING KNOCKOFFS CAUSE WE HAVENT MADE THEM IN YEARS JUST LIKE THE 3BAR STRAIGHTS
> 
> AS FOR TRUST IVE NOT LOST ANY TRUST JUST SOME HATERS DOING THERE JOB
> 
> DO SOME HOMEWORK
> *


i dont know you and the wheels look fucking nice. so there blows your hater shit out of the water 

what i do know is people have gotten leaky rims or not gotten them at all and have a hard time contacting you.

thats one side of the story i dont know the other side if your gonna take someones money at least answer the phone when they call you might have less problems


----------



## REV. chuck

1 more thing


my shit gets deleted ill post 10 more each more vicous then the last. 


consider my last post a question as to your side of the leaky wheel bad shipping rumor.

you can answer it like a reasonable person or you can spout off like youve been doing


thats all a judge of your character not mine.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:26 PM~19533924
> *1 more thing
> my shit gets deleted ill post 10 more    each more vicous then the last.
> consider my last post a question as to your side of the leaky wheel bad shipping rumor.
> 
> you can answer it  like a reasonable person or you can spout off like youve been doing
> thats  all a judge of your character not mine.
> *


 :uh: 
Go back to the basement,tweaked out fool :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:biggrin: 

I think the whole thread bout to be deleted!! :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 7 2011, 05:36 PM~19533993
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I think the whole thread bout to be deleted!! :0
> *


It needs to....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 05:26 PM~19533924
> *1 more thing
> my shit gets deleted ill post 10 more    each more vicous then the last.
> consider my last post a question as to your side of the leaky wheel bad shipping rumor.
> 
> you can answer it  like a reasonable person or you can spout off like youve been doing
> thats  all a judge of your character not mine.
> *


Simple answer 

Were are the guys with the leaky wheels. 

We have done over 300 complete sets of wheels and only hear about a few leaks from 2007 
We took that info and changed the seal and have had no issues 

If there are issues pickup the phone right away. Not a year later and 4 sets if tires 

Shipping issue. That's a new one to me


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 7 2011, 05:36 PM~19533993
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I think the whole thread bout to be deleted!! :0
> *


 ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE ITS 2011 FUCK BEING NICE

DID YOU PERSONALLY BUY SOMETHING FROM ME


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 7 2011, 05:39 PM~19534020
> *It needs to....
> *


AND WHAT DID YOU BUY THAT YOU HAVE SUCH AN ISSUE WITH


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Jan 7 2011, 06:34 PM~19533978-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> Go back to the basement,tweaked out fool :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and take ur ass back to nocarhavingtrollingbitch.com moped riding ******
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 06:51 PM~19534129
> *Simple answer
> 
> Were are the guys with the leaky wheels.
> 
> We have done over 300 complete sets of wheels and only hear about a few leaks from 2007
> We took that info and changed the seal and have had no issues
> 
> If there are issues pickup the phone right away. Not a year later and 4 sets if tires
> 
> Shipping issue. That's a new one to me
> *



so there was an issue with the seal did you make it right with the people who got the bad seals? 

and yeah people not getting their wheels seems to be another problem you have. 

as for sending me your phone number im not in highschool im not gonna call you and listen to you act like a gangsta and mean mouth over the phone 

i know your not cause if the rumors are true you only fuck people who cant/wont come do anything about it. 



notice i used the word rumor. cause i dont have any experience with you personally


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:18 PM~19534302
> *and take ur ass back to nocarhavingtrollingbitch.com   moped riding ******
> so there was an issue with the seal did you make it right with the people who got the bad seals?
> 
> and yeah  people not getting their wheels  seems to be another problem you have.
> 
> as for sending me your phone number  im not in highschool  im not gonna call you and listen to  you act like a gangsta and mean mouth over the phone
> 
> i know your not  cause if the rumors are true  you only fuck people who cant/wont come do anything about it.
> notice i used the word rumor.  cause i dont have any experience with you personally
> *


I DONT TALK SHIT OVER THE PHONE PEOPLE ALL OVER THE WORLD KNOW ME AND COME SEE ME EVERYDAY 
AS FOR ACTING LIKE A GANGSTER HA HA I DONT DO THAT IM A MAN JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE 

THE ISSUE WITH THE SEAL WAS NOT A MAJOR ISSUE A FEW SETS OF WHEELS THAT HAD POWDER COAT ON THE DISH THE OLD SEAL WOULDN'T CATCH HAPPENED AND ONE SET OF THE WHEELS WE DIDNT KNOW ABOUT TILL LATE 

AS FOR OTHERS THEY NEED NEW TIRE SHOPS 
NEW SEAL STICK TO EVERYTHING BEEN OVER A YEAR AND NO ISSUES AT ALL


----------



## SS520

This is so obvious everyone in here talking shit are the ones that dont own a set of these.there jst in here talkin bout someone elses experience from years ago lol ya need to get a life


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 07:21 PM~19534335
> *I DONT TALK SHIT OVER THE PHONE PEOPLE ALL OVER THE WORLD KNOW ME AND COME SEE ME EVERYDAY
> AS FOR ACTING LIKE A GANGSTER HA  HA  I DONT DO THAT IM A MAN JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE
> 
> THE ISSUE WITH THE SEAL WAS NOT A MAJOR ISSUE A FEW SETS OF WHEELS THAT HAD POWDER COAT ON THE DISH THE OLD SEAL WOULDN'T CATCH HAPPENED AND  ONE SET OF THE  WHEELS WE DIDNT KNOW ABOUT TILL LATE
> 
> AS FOR OTHERS THEY NEED NEW TIRE SHOPS
> NEW SEAL STICK TO EVERYTHING BEEN OVER A YEAR AND NO ISSUES AT ALL
> *


you obviously had an issue not sending people stuff and the rims leaky it takes more then a few isolated incidents for something like that to become common knowledge


and it seems to be common knowledge i dont know anything about you but i know as it stands i wouldnt buy a set of rims from you and i know several others who dont even use this website who wouldnt either right now. 


so you have a problem some place and you wanna know why your getting shit talked and trashed on 

your attitude towards the situation losing bussiness over your attitude is a prime example of when keeping it real goes wrong.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Jan 7 2011, 07:30 PM~19534405
> *This is so obvious everyone in here talking shit are the ones that dont own a set of these.there jst in here talkin bout someone elses experience from years ago lol ya need to get a life
> *


im trying to help dude yeah i talked a little shit on him for the fuck of it 


now im interested in finding out his side 

so heres his chance


----------



## Str8 Klownin

i was honestly thinking about ordering a set, i don't know who the real zenith is, keef is a clucker back on that shit. the gringos at dayton always come through.

i was gonna support raza. but raza ripping off the gente is bad for la raza.. no selena or aztec murals for you holmes, and no aztec calendars till you read one and ship out peoples wheels raza card should be revoked  






















(my comment is gonna get deleted anyways so who cares viva la raza!!!!)


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:31 PM~19534422
> *you obviously had an issue  not sending people stuff and the rims leaky  it takes more then a few isolated incidents  for something like that to become common knowledge
> and it seems to be common  knowledge  i dont know anything about you  but i know  as it stands i wouldnt buy a set of rims from you    and i know several others who dont even use this website  who wouldnt either right now.
> so you have a problem some place and you wanna know why your getting shit talked and trashed on
> 
> your attitude towards the situation  losing bussiness  over your attitude is a prime example of when keeping it real goes wrong.
> *


So if you havnt had any transactions with zenith why you keep comin up in here with ur rumors


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:31 PM~19534422
> *you obviously had an issue  not sending people stuff and the rims leaky  it takes more then a few isolated incidents  for something like that to become common knowledge
> and it seems to be common  knowledge  i dont know anything about you  but i know  as it stands i wouldnt buy a set of rims from you    and i know several others who dont even use this website  who wouldnt either right now.
> so you have a problem some place and you wanna know why your getting shit talked and trashed on
> 
> your attitude towards the situation  losing bussiness  over your attitude is a prime example of when keeping it real goes wrong.
> *


ACTUALLY HOW CAN YOU SPEAK ON SOMETHING YOU HAVE NO PROOF OF OR ACTUAL KNOWLEDGE ABOUT 

WE SWITCHED FROM THE BLACK SEAL TO THE WHITE MIX SEAL 
I HAVE SOLD WHEELS ALL OVER THE WORLD AND HARDLY ANY ISSUES 

START A TOPIC FOR ACTUAL CUSTOMERS THAT BOUGHT WHEELS CAN GO ON AND GET SOME REAL FEEDBACK NOT 2ND 3RD AND 4TH HAND INFO

AS FOR MY ATTITUDE I CAN DO WHAT I WANT AND SAY WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT THATS WHY I LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY I CANT PLEASE EVERYONE AS LONG AS IM STILL HERE DEALING WITH ISUUES AND MAKING SOME BAD ASS WHEELS THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS 

LOOK AT YOUR SIGNATURE YOU THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE WITH FREEDOM OF SPEACH RIGHTS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Jan 7 2011, 06:35 PM~19534456
> *i was honestly thinking about ordering a set, i don't know who the real zenith is, keef is a clucker back on that shit. the gringos at dayton always come through.
> 
> i was gonna support raza. but raza ripping off the gente is bad for la raza.. no selena or aztec murals for you holmes, and no aztec calendars till you read one and ship out peoples wheels raza card should be revoked
> (my comment is gonna get deleted anyways so who cares viva la raza!!!!)
> *


DRIVE DOWN FROM WATTS TO PARAMOUNT AND ILL INTRODUCE YOU TO 100 PEOPLE I HELP OUT EVERYDAY IVE BEEN BURNED MORE THAN MOST PEOPLE IN THIS ONE LIFE AND I STILL BEND OVER BACKWARDS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:35 PM~19534452
> *im trying to help dude    yeah i talked a little shit on him for the fuck of it
> now im interested in finding out his side
> 
> so heres his chance
> *


I GAVE MY SIDE NOW 
GET A REALISTIC LIST OF CUSTOMERS FROM 06 TO 10 WITH WHEEL PROBLEMS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> KEEP THE BULL SHIT OUT ILL HAVE THE MODS DELETE IT ASAP


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SS520+Jan 7 2011, 07:35 PM~19534464-->
> 
> 
> 
> So if you havnt had any transactions with zenith why you keep comin up in here with ur rumors
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go away
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 07:38 PM~19534484
> *ACTUALLY HOW CAN YOU SPEAK ON SOMETHING YOU HAVE NO PROOF OF OR ACTUAL KNOWLEDGE ABOUT
> 
> WE SWITCHED FROM THE BLACK SEAL TO THE WHITE MIX SEAL
> I HAVE SOLD WHEELS ALL OVER THE WORLD AND HARDLY ANY ISSUES
> 
> START A TOPIC FOR ACTUAL CUSTOMERS THAT BOUGHT WHEELS CAN GO ON AND GET SOME REAL FEEDBACK NOT 2ND 3RD AND 4TH HAND INFO
> 
> AS FOR MY ATTITUDE I CAN DO WHAT I WANT AND SAY WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT THATS WHY I LIVE IN A FREE COUNTRY  I CANT PLEASE EVERYONE AS LONG AS IM STILL HERE DEALING WITH ISUUES AND MAKING SOME BAD ASS WHEELS THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS
> 
> LOOK AT YOUR SIGNATURE YOU THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE WITH FREEDOM OF SPEACH RIGHTS
> *



you sure can but like i told you in pm its your name your bussiness your putting out like that 

not mine i dont give a fuck how bad you make yourself look all trying to be tough thats on you. 

as far as subjects i know nothing about.

ive been here since 2001 for some reason people pm me with all kinds of shit between that and the topics i know youve had problems 

i bought this air compressor from wal mart briggs n stratton brute it did ok for awhile then bam it was one after another junk china parts going wrong. but briggs n stratton came through no questions asked with every part. 

i had 2 viair compressors and a harbor freight i had problems with the viairs and disassembled one to find cheap chinese parts the same shit that was in the harbor freight compressor i paid half the price for. 

i posted about it on this topic and the viair guy came in and handled it even offered to send me new compressors.



thats 2 examples of how to handle bad customer transactions they happen to everyone. your tough guy thug attitude fuck you and the world garbage is why you are where you are with this shit.

so as for me posting shit and acting like that im not trying to run a bussiness on here nor am i associated with any club that i advertise. 

im me as an individual and nothing more


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

>


----------



## REV. chuck

we know the wheels look top notch 


but what good is it if you cant roll them or they never come


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

>


----------



## REV. chuck

so now your gonna try and avoid the conversation by posting pictures 


duck dodge dive dip and dodge


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:46 PM~19534571
> *go away
> you sure can  but like i told you in pm  its your name your bussiness your putting out like that
> 
> not mine  i dont give a fuck how bad you make yourself look all trying to be tough  thats on you.
> 
> as far as subjects i know nothing about.
> 
> ive been here since 2001  for some reason people pm me with all kinds of shit  between that and the topics  i know youve had problems
> 
> i bought this air compressor from wal mart  briggs n stratton brute  it did ok for awhile then bam it was one after another  junk china parts going wrong.  but briggs n stratton came through no questions asked with every part.
> 
> i had  2 viair  compressors  and a harbor freight  i had problems with the viairs and disassembled one to find cheap chinese parts  the same shit that was in the harbor freight compressor  i paid half the price for.
> 
> i posted about it on this topic  and the viair guy came in and handled it even offered to send me new compressors.
> thats 2 examples of how to handle bad customer transactions  they happen to everyone.  your tough guy thug attitude fuck you and the world garbage  is why you are where you are with this shit.
> 
> so  as for me posting shit and acting like that  im not trying to run a bussiness on here nor am i associated with any club that i advertise.
> 
> im me as an individual and nothing more
> *


DIFFERENCE IS THERE ARE CERTAIN PROCEDURES FOR REPAIRS AND RETURNS 

THOSE GUYS DIDNT USE MAJIC POWERS TO FIND OUT NO YOU CONTACTED THEM I DONT FIND OUT ABOUT SHIT TILL A YR LATER 

THE WHEEL BUSINESS IS ALSO DIFFERENT YOU MOUNT IT YOU OWN IT WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THE TIRE SHOP AND THERE MISTAKES 

WE CAN ONLY HANDLE WHAT IS CAUSED BY US AND ONLY US 

ONE OTHER ISSUE IS I MADE THIS A PERSONAL BUSINESS WERE I HELP OUT DONATE AND ALSO HAVE GOT BURNED I SHOULD HAVE NEVER DONE THAT I SHOULD HAVE KEPT IT NON PERSONAL 

CHINA WHEELS AND SOME OTHER COMPANYS PULL PARTS OFF A SHELVE WE MAKE EVERYTHING AND SOMETIMES THAT TAKES LONGER THAN EXPECTED 
I WISH IT WAS 06 07 08 OR 09 AGAIN WHEN WE HAD NO ISSUES 

THUG HAHAHAH AGAIN WITH THAT I TOLD YOU IM NOT ONE TO JUST LAY DOWN AND GET FUCKED


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:47 PM~19534581
> *we know the wheels look top notch
> but what good is it if you cant roll them  or they never come
> *


NOPE STILL HERE JUST GIVING YOU SOME PICS YOU CAN GET THESE CUSTOMERS TO COME ON HERE AND TELL REAL STORIES


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:47 PM~19534581
> *we know the wheels look top notch
> but what good is it if you cant roll them  or they never come
> *


WE HAVE PEOPLE ROLLING THEM EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK ALL OVER THE WORLD


----------



## REV. chuck

your attitude is fucking you and nothing else. 


i get that it takes awhile when your custom making rims but theres topics on here where guys have never gotten their rims. at the very least you should put someone in charge of orders and making sure people stay informed 1700 bucks is alot of money these days 


as for a leaking rim if you have a spoke leak on a brand new set of rims thats something the manufacturer should acknowledge and take care of.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jan 7 2011, 07:57 PM~19534670-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE STILL HERE JUST GIVING YOU SOME PICS YOU CAN GET THESE CUSTOMERS TO COME ON HERE AND TELL REAL STORIES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19534679
> *WE HAVE PEOPLE ROLLING THEM EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK ALL OVER THE WORLD
> *



but you also have people that had issues?



what just ignore them they are isolated cases?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:03 PM~19534717
> *but you also have people that had issues?
> what just ignore them they are isolated cases?
> *


WERE IS THIS PERSON YOU SPEAK OF TELL THEM TO PICK UP THE PHONE 

YOU SAID THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO REACH US SINCE EARLY DEC I SAID 7147838740 CALL NOW 

SO WHY IS IT THAT NOONE HAS CALLED 

ILL START THE TOPIC AND YOU HAVE EVERYONE COME OUT THAT HAS HAD ISSUES 

NEVER GETTING THERE WHEELS WHO IS THAT AND NO COMPANY IS GOING TO CAL YOU EVERY DAY OR EVERY WEEK WITH A UPDATE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

YOU SAY IM BEING RUDE AND THUGISH 


ALLS I ASK IS WERE IS THIS CUSTOMER / FRIEND OF YOURS WE ARE STILL WAITING BY THE PHONE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:01 PM~19534709
> *your attitude is fucking you and nothing else.
> i get that it takes awhile when your custom making rims  but theres topics on here where guys have never gotten their rims.  at the very least  you should put someone in charge of orders  and making sure people stay informed  1700 bucks is alot of money these days
> as for a leaking rim  if you have a spoke leak on a brand new set of rims thats something the manufacturer should acknowledge and take care of.
> *


NOT IF THE TIRE SHOP DID THE DAMAGE 

IF YOUR WHEEL LEAKS TAKE THE TIRE OFF INSPECT IT SEND US SOME PICS IF ITS BAD SEAL WE WILL HAVE IT SHIPPED BACK REPAIRED AND THEN RETURNED 

IF THE TIRE SHOP DAMAGED IT THEN YOU NEED TO DEAL WITH THE 

RIGHT AWAY


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 08:07 PM~19534753
> *WERE IS THIS PERSON YOU SPEAK OF TELL THEM TO PICK UP THE PHONE
> 
> YOU SAID THEY HAVE BEEN TRYING TO REACH US SINCE EARLY DEC I SAID 7147838740 CALL NOW
> 
> SO WHY IS IT THAT NOONE HAS CALLED
> 
> ILL START THE TOPIC AND YOU HAVE EVERYONE COME OUT THAT HAS HAD ISSUES
> 
> NEVER GETTING THERE WHEELS WHO IS THAT AND NO COMPANY IS GOING TO CAL YOU EVERY DAY OR EVERY WEEK WITH A UPDATE
> *


im not his mom i cant make him do shit he hasnt even answered the pm


maybe he isnt online and will call you when he gets the message

or maybe your just trying to mean mouth and he has already called you


your act tough shit dont impress me and it dont scare me 


and ive seen the bad feedback get posted and dissapear if youve got nothing to hide then why are the topics getting deleted?

i ran a wholesale hydraulics website on here a few years ago hydrohookup. i drop shipped parts from prohopper cce showtime 

i had a connection of mine apparently he was having an alcohol issue but he didnt ship shit 2 months worth of orders 

prohopper sent some of the stuff out for me on their dime and others i had to come out of pocket for 


but not once did i say IM NOT GONNA LAY DOWN AND GET FUCKED FUCK THE GARBAGE YOUR ALL HATERS 

and all that other ignorant shit your on. 


you can have your topic i proved my point. personally i wouldnt give a fuck if you shipped solid gold rims next day at 500 bucks a set i wouldnt buy shit from you because of your attitude 

and i damn sure would hate to be associated with you through a common source. 

ive screen shotted all this so when you mods delete it ill be back to post those up so people can see how you act. 

but do i really need too?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:15 PM~19534847
> *im not his mom  i cant make him do shit  he hasnt even answered the pm
> maybe he isnt online and will call you when he gets the message
> 
> or maybe your just trying to mean mouth and he has already called you
> your act tough shit dont impress me and  it dont scare me
> and ive seen the bad feedback get posted and dissapear  if youve got nothing to hide then why are the topics getting deleted?
> 
> i ran a wholesale hydraulics website on here  a few years ago  hydrohookup.  i drop shipped parts  from prohopper cce  showtime
> 
> i had a connection of mine  apparently he was having an alcohol issue  but he didnt ship shit 2 months worth of orders
> 
> prohopper sent some of the stuff out for me on their dime  and others i had to come out of pocket for
> but not once did  i say  IM NOT GONNA LAY DOWN AND GET FUCKED  FUCK THE GARBAGE YOUR ALL HATERS
> 
> and all that other ignorant shit your on.
> you can have your topic  i proved my point.  personally i wouldnt give a fuck if you shipped solid gold rims next day at 500 bucks a set  i wouldnt buy shit from you because of your attitude
> 
> and i damn sure would hate to be associated with you through a common source.
> 
> ive screen shotted all this  so when you mods delete it  ill be back  to post those up so people can see how you act.
> 
> but do i really need too?
> *


SORRY I DONT ACT THE WAY YOU WANT ME TO


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 08:18 PM~19534876
> *SORRY I DONT ACT THE WAY YOU WANT ME TO
> *


dont apologize to me


you act like a 20 yr old kid thats all on you apologize to yourself a few years down the road when your attitude puts you square in the shit house for one reason or another.

it obvious your already feeling the affects of it


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:22 PM~19534906
> *dont apologize to me
> you act like a 20 yr old kid  thats all on you  apologize to yourself a few years down the road  when your attitude puts you square in the shit house for one reason or another.
> 
> it obvious your already feeling the affects of it
> *


NO HOMIE IM COOL I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL WIFE 8 GREAT KIDS A BADASS CAR TONS OF GREAT FRIENDS 

AS FOR THE WHEEL BUSINESS IM NOT ALLOWED TO SPEAK FREELY ONLY YOU


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 22 2010, 12:35 AM~18109168
> *KEEP THE BULL SHIT OUT ILL HAVE THE MODS DELETE IT ASAP
> 
> *




you plant turnips you get turnips 



you can speak freely all you want thats where you have it twisted you think i have the problem



but i dont

YOU DO


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:27 PM~19534947
> *you plant turnips you get turnips
> you can speak freely all you want  thats where you have it twisted  you think i have the problem
> but i dont
> 
> YOU DO
> *


BS IS PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT SHIT THEY HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT OR RUNNING THERE MOUTH TRYING TO MAKE A NAME 

QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 08:29 PM~19534966
> *BS IS PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT SHIT THEY HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT OR RUNNING THERE MOUTH TRYING TO MAKE A NAME
> 
> QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME
> *



youve done more mouth running then anyone 


and look what it attracts. assholes like me


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:32 PM~19534994
> *youve done more mouth running then anyone
> and look what it attracts.  assholes like me
> *


HAHAH THATS A GOOD ONE THERE :biggrin: GOOD POINT


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19535049
> *HAHAH THATS A GOOD ONE THERE  :biggrin: GOOD POINT
> *


im a realist man im just telling ya how it is. if it means i gotta put myself out there like that as an example then so be it.


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:27 PM~19534947
> *you plant turnips you get turnips
> you can speak freely all you want  thats where you have it twisted  you think i have the problem
> but i dont
> 
> YOU DO
> *



:biggrin: i'm very happy with my turnips :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 7 2011, 09:40 PM~19535735
> *
> :biggrin: i'm very happy with my turnips :biggrin:
> *



its obvious i wasnt talking about the rims especially considering i took the effort to delete the pictures from the quote and then highlighted exactly what i was talking about

so there could be no confusion 

the rims are nice as fuck


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 08:43 PM~19535778
> *its obvious i wasnt talking about the rims    especially considering i took the effort to delete the pictures from the quote and then highlighted exactly what i was talking about
> 
> so there could be no confusion
> 
> the rims are nice as fuck
> *


So whats your angle Chuck,You just bored??With All this rant'n and rave'n your doing tonight you would think ot has flatlined. :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 7 2011, 10:24 PM~19536166
> *So whats your angle Chuck,You just bored??With All this rant'n and rave'n your doing tonight you would think ot has flatlined. :cheesy:
> *


i was roaming and i came in here to check out the wheels and because he has such a bad rep

so i was reading through and i seen that hater shit and a few other things and i got to wondering if half this guys bad rep isnt because of his attitude.


and i honestly think it is he seems like a good enough dude he just has a shitty business attitude takes it to personal i think. im with him i take shit personally sometimes too thats why i quit running my website. 

anytime your building shit by hand and doing more then a couple your gonna get bad shit out there its to be expected. i think the cost and peoples frustrations answered by his attitude and you just get a bunch of head butting and nothing gets solved 

and then what you got here is failure to communicate. and that ends up with him getting a bad name.



sometimes it takes a complete fucking asshole with no ties to any of it to come in and show ya where your problem is.

i hope i helped :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama: I got my wheels and KO's. I'm good...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 8 2011, 05:28 AM~19538193
> *:drama: I got my wheels and KO's. I'm good...
> *


x2 :biggrin: but likes what rev.chuck said


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 7 2011, 07:18 PM~19534302
> *and take ur ass back to nocarhavingtrollingbitch.com  moped riding ******
> *


Finished the SKITZ-BILLY-DELUXE yet? :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 07:55 PM~19534159
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE ITS 2011 FUCK BEING NICE
> 
> DID YOU PERSONALLY BUY SOMETHING FROM ME
> *


Really?? :uh: 

I believe his attitude towards potential customers is directly reflecting upon his business! :drama:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2011, 09:11 AM~19538933
> *Really??  :uh:
> 
> I believe his attitude towards potential customers is directly reflecting upon his business!  :drama:
> *


No dude your just a guy with nothing to do and ran out of ot shit to start so you come in hear to talk shit 

You do it all the time 

It you bought something and have a complaint say something if not keep moving


----------



## Caddieman 805

:wave: :wave: What up JD hey did u get my text I sent u with my address?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 8 2011, 12:28 PM~19539451
> *No dude your just a guy with nothing to do and ran out of ot shit to start so you come in hear to talk shit
> 
> You do it all the time
> 
> It you bought something and have a complaint say something if not keep moving
> *


How about you take care of your customers!! And maybe all the shit talking will go away!! :dunno: just sayin!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2011, 11:47 AM~19540018
> *How about you take care of your customers!! And maybe all the shit talking will go away!! :dunno: just sayin!!
> *


I DONT SEE ANY CUSTOMERS IN HERE TALKING SHIT JUST YOU AND SOME OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA

YOUR JUST IN HERE TO RUN YOUR MOUTH 

GO FIND KEITH AND TALK SHIT TO HIM


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2011, 01:47 PM~19540018
> *How about you take care of your customers!! And maybe all the shit talking will go away!! :dunno: just sayin!!
> *


Do you send emails to walmart and talk trash about their customer service. Grow up and get a life.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 05:56 PM~19534164
> *AND WHAT DID YOU BUY THAT YOU HAVE SUCH AN ISSUE WITH
> *


I bought wheels from you foo....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 8 2011, 12:54 PM~19540495
> *I bought wheels from you foo....
> *


OK SIR SO WHATS THE PROBLEM OR ISSUE YOU ARE HAVING WITH YOUR WHEELS


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 8 2011, 12:59 PM~19540527
> *OK SIR SO WHATS THE PROBLEM OR ISSUE YOU ARE HAVING WITH YOUR WHEELS
> *


We took care of them already...just reading thru..I had my issues mid last year.
But I know you dont remember, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jan 8 2011, 02:20 PM~19540275
> *Do you send emails to walmart and talk trash about their customer service. Grow up and get a life.
> *


Wal-mart has some of the best customer service in the world!! No questions asked return policy!! Your argument is not valid!! :|


----------



## show-bound

got anymore of these blue chips with chrome eagle


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 8 2011, 01:10 PM~19540624
> *got anymore of these blue chips with chrome eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE THE BIG M TOK THEM ALL LOL


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 8 2011, 01:06 PM~19540591
> *We took care of them already...just reading thru..I had my issues mid last year.
> But I know you dont remember, I'll just leave it at that.
> *


NO SIR WE WOULD LIKE TO HEAR


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 PM~19540593
> *Wal-mart has some of the best customer service in the world!! No questions asked return policy!! Your argument is not valid!!  :|
> *


GO BEHIND THE SCEENS OF THERE RETURN POLICY TO THE MANUFACTURES YOU THINK ITS JUST AS EASY LOL


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 4 2011, 03:37 PM~19502408
> *EDIT** thanks for the help can't wait to get these shits
> *


Post pics of the Jag when you get them in....or the rims alone for that matter.


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 8 2011, 01:47 PM~19540910
> *Post pics of the Jag when you get them in....or the rims alone for that matter.
> *


I will, you ship them out yet JD? let me know thanks


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 8 2011, 09:58 AM~19538873
> *Finished the SKITZ-BILLY-DELUXE yet? :roflmao:
> *


what are you building? this aint offtopic bitch you need to have a car in the works to talk shit here.


pictures of your ginger canadian ass riding bitch on a moped dont count .


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 8 2011, 02:42 PM~19540872
> *GO BEHIND THE SCEENS OF THERE RETURN POLICY TO THE MANUFACTURES YOU THINK ITS JUST AS EASY LOL
> *


my sisters in management down at wal mart they actually throw alot of shit away 

but the whole argument is invalid because your not a billion dollar company like wal mart is theres not even a close relative comparison


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2011, 04:35 PM~19541581
> *what are you building?   this aint offtopic  bitch   you need to have a car  in the works to talk shit here.
> pictures of your ginger canadian ass riding bitch on a moped dont count .
> *


:roflmao: 
You funny,and your "car"is straight up a heap of shit,just like the rest of your junk 
And I love my z's


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 8 2011, 04:45 PM~19541648
> *:roflmao:
> You funny,and your "car"is straight up a heap of shit,just like the rest of your junk
> *


your faggotry makes your opinion invalid to me and probably everyone else on here 

and if the faggotry doesnt do it the fact you know jack shit and dont even own a car should

hows my nuts taste btw im using a different powder this week.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19541807
> *your  faggotry makes your opinion invalid to me  and probably everyone else on here
> 
> and if the faggotry doesnt do it the fact you know jack shit and dont even own a car  should
> 
> hows my nuts taste  btw  im using a different powder this week.
> *


Your opinion,is fuck all to me or anyone else,who cares what a burnt out skitzo thinks anyway? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 8 2011, 05:18 PM~19541829
> *Your opinion,is fuck all to me or anyone else,who cares what a burnt out skitzo thinks anyway? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you do obviously look at you following me begging for attention


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2011, 05:24 PM~19541848
> *you do obviously   look at you following me begging for attention
> *


:loco: :yes:
Naw,you're just everywhere when you get your panties in a bunch,and go on a non-sensical tirade.


Hmmmmm.........
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000936.htm


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 8 2011, 05:34 PM~19541884
> *:loco:  :yes:
> Naw,you're just everywhere when you get your panties in a bunch,and go on a non-sensical tirade.
> *


your not following me?



your in the wheels section and you dont have a car. im pretty sure he dont make wheels for your boyfriends moped.


your a car less fucking troll its cool for offtopic but when you go trolling in other areas of the website you become an annoyance. 

you think your attempt at insults affect me? have you been paying attention? but i know it affects you when i call you a moped riding ****** 

you know how i know?. because you come find me just to try and insult me. its pathetic. 

NOdeville


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2011, 05:41 PM~19541932
> *your not following me?
> your in the wheels section  and you dont have a car.    im pretty sure he dont make wheels for your boyfriends moped.
> your a car less fucking troll  its cool for offtopic  but when you go trolling in other areas of the website  you become an annoyance.
> 
> you think your attempt at insults affect me?  have you been paying attention?  but i know it affects you when i call you a moped riding ******
> 
> you know how i know?.      because you come find me just to try and insult me. its pathetic.
> 
> NOdeville
> *


Fuck are you stoopid! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 8 2011, 05:44 PM~19541944
> *Fuck are you stoopid! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont have the brains to keep up NOdeville?


its ok everyone can see what your about


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2011, 05:46 PM~19541951
> *dont have the brains to keep up NOdeville?
> its ok  everyone  can see what your about
> *


 :0


----------



## DanielDucati

JD'S___ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA___, KEEP THE BS OUT PICS AND INFO ONLY


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 8 2011, 05:53 PM~19541993
> *JD'S___ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA___, KEEP THE BS OUT PICS AND INFO ONLY
> *


i attract that shit like i was telling him 


NOdeville just helped me prove my point.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 8 2011, 05:53 PM~19541993
> *JD'S___ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA___, KEEP THE BS OUT PICS AND INFO ONLY
> *


I posted pix


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 7 2011, 06:24 PM~19534925
> *NO HOMIE IM COOL I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL WIFE 8 GREAT KIDS A BADASS CAR TONS OF GREAT FRIENDS
> 
> AS FOR THE WHEEL BUSINESS IM NOT ALLOWED TO SPEAK FREELY ONLY YOU
> *


damn did you l ose 2 kids? I swore you had 10


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2011, 12:06 AM~19545424
> *damn did you l ose 2 kids? I swore you had 10
> *


sorry i ment at the house :biggrin: theres 8


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 8 2011, 04:53 PM~19541993
> *JD'S___ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA___, KEEP THE BS OUT PICS AND INFO ONLY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 48221

BUMP for the best wheels and coolest guy making them ! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 8 2011, 01:40 PM~19540863
> *NO SIR WE WOULD LIKE TO HEAR
> *


Maybe another time.....Let's just say that I am happy with them "now".


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 9 2011, 11:36 AM~19547441
> *Maybe another time.....Let's just say that I am happy with them "now".
> *


A good valid complaint is really needed to back all this bs up that people are posting. 

So do tell


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 9 2011, 11:41 AM~19547471
> *A good valid complaint is really needed to back all this bs up that people are posting.
> 
> So do tell
> *


hey JD have you sent the wheels out yet? let me know thanks


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## regal ryda

I love mine :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 9 2011, 06:00 PM~19549531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Fucking Nice wheels homie


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 9 2011, 05:00 PM~19549531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine :biggrin:
> *


Nice,Whats the ticket on them new??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 9 2011, 07:00 PM~19549531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine :biggrin:
> *


hamush chipped tu houstone


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2011, 06:47 PM~19550185
> *hamush chipped tu houstone
> *


one million bucks :biggrin:


----------



## gamekilla61

LUV THEM ZENITH WHEELS....HOPE TO SEE ALL OF CALIFONIA LOW'S ON ZENITH CROSS WIRES. THE ONLY WHEEL THAT THROWS UP THAT,"W." AS IT'S SPENNING. SOME MIGHT CALL IT POETRY IN MOTION, I LUV DIPPIN IN MY GHOST RIDERS.....

HERE'S A PIC OV GAMEKILLA'S SHOES!


----------



## ct1458

> how much do some red ones like this run?
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Jan 9 2011, 08:39 PM~19550675
> *LUV THEM ZENITH WHEELS....HOPE TO SEE ALL OF CALIFONIA LOW'S ON ZENITH CROSS WIRES.  THE ONLY WHEEL THAT THROWS UP THAT,"W." AS IT'S SPENNING.  SOME MIGHT CALL IT POETRY IN MOTION, I LUV DIPPIN IN MY GHOST RIDERS.....
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OV GAMEKILLA'S SHOES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella nice  how much a set of these bad boys set you back?


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 62wildcat

pm a price in 14x7


----------



## stran0020

hey JD can you get back to me please have you shipped the wheels yet? if not when do you expect to get them shipped? let me know thanks alot


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 9 2011, 09:23 PM~19551737
> *hey JD can you get back to me please have you shipped the wheels yet? if not when do you expect to get them shipped? let me know thanks alot
> *


IL FOWARD YOU THE TRACKIN INFO TOMORROW


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 9 2011, 10:52 PM~19552893
> *IL FOWARD YOU THE TRACKIN INFO TOMORROW
> *


cool thanks i'll be looking foward to that, cant wait


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

*ttt* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gamekilla61

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 9 2011, 08:35 PM~19551207
> *hella nice   how much a set of these bad boys set you back?
> *


WASS UP STOMPER......AND THANKS ALOT ON THE PROPS, YA I CAN'T SEE MY SELF GOING BACK TO D'S.....
MAN I WISH I CAN GIVE YOU A PRICE ON WHAT I PAID WITH THE INGRAVING. I BOUGHT THEM IN 2006 AND INGRAVED THEM IN 2007, SHORTLY AFTER THAT I PUT THEM BACK IN DA BOX AND DIDN'T BRING THEM OUT TILL NOW. SO I CANT REALLY REMEMBER THE PRICE AND I REALLY DON'T WANT TO MAKE SHIT UP. BUT AT THAT TIME, I DID PAY A GRIP FOR THEM AND EVEN MORE FOR THE INGRAVING.....
THANKS STOMPER AND WE'LL MEET UP A SHOW SOMETIME...

GAMEKILLA


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## stran0020

got the tracking number thanks


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 9 2011, 11:41 AM~19547471
> *A good valid complaint is really needed to back all this bs up that people are posting.
> 
> So do tell
> *


I bought my wheels back in early 2009...they sat until I had my cutty up in Aug. 2009, installed them (chrome flaked off one of the knock offs) and one of them leaked (we have an installer that does all the club wheels), I contacted you but just decided to have to have it resealed and rechrome the knock off in town (I wasn't about to pay shipping-cheaper to have it fixed)...ran them on and off for about 4 1/2 months....took them off to save my 5.20's for the Phx March 2010 show. As I reinstalled one of them, it had a hard time going on the adapter, ran my fingers inside the hub and felt the spokes coming thru. Ran my fingers on all the spokes and come to find out 13 spokes are loose on the wheel(not the one I had resealed). I contacted you about this thru a PM. You jump on me with questions like "who are you", "who did you buy your wheels from" (poor communication). I answered all your questions.
It was during this time that you had all this negative feedback, and instead of me shipping my wheels to you and not knowing when I would get them back, I sent them out to another company for repair at my cost.

In my opinion, you have a very nice wheel, no doubt about that...I was just thrown off with the way business was handled. I know you run a small company and I in no way should tell you how to run it, but the customer service needs attention.

My club brothers know what I went thru with my wheels, they love the way they look and even thought about ordering some....but I did not reccomemnd them to do so. Eventually if you are able to work out all you are going thru, I (we) may order some.

This is in no way hating, just telling you my experience...and like I said, I love my wheels now.

Joe
PHOENIX RIDERZ CC

This is what I had my wheels on before..









and what I have them on now..


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19561494
> *I bought my wheels back in early 2009...they sat until I had my cutty up in Aug. 2009, installed them (chrome flaked off one of the knock offs) and one of them leaked (we have an installer that does all the club wheels), I contacted you but just decided to have to have it resealed and rechrome the knock off in town (I wasn't about to pay shipping-cheaper to have it fixed)...ran them on and off for about 4 1/2 months....took them off to save my 5.20's for the Phx March 2010 show. As I reinstalled one of them, it had a hard time going on the adapter, ran my fingers inside the hub and felt the spokes coming thru. Ran my fingers on all the spokes and come to find out 13 spokes are loose on the wheel(not the one I had resealed). I contacted you about this thru a PM. You jump on me with questions like "who are you", "who did you buy your wheels from" (poor communication). I answered all your questions.
> It was during this time that you had all this negative feedback, and instead of me shipping my wheels to you and not knowing when I would get them back, I sent them out to another company for repair at my cost.
> 
> In my opinion, you have a very nice wheel, no doubt about that...I was just thrown off with the way business was handled. I know you run a small company and I in no way should tell you how to run it, but the customer service needs attention.
> 
> My club brothers know what I went thru with my wheels, they love the way they look and even thought about ordering some....but I did not reccomemnd them to do so. Eventually if you are able to work out all you are going thru, I (we) may order some.
> 
> This is in no way hating, just telling you my experience...and like I said, I love my wheels now.
> 
> Joe
> PHOENIX RIDERZ CC
> 
> This is what I had my wheels on before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I have them on now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a lot of people don't realize i deal with a lot of people and don't always remember who you are i get it all the time 

so a ? like who are you is simple (hey jd this is mike from phx i bought the 72 spoke all chrome wheels in jan 2009 )

were did you buy your wheels is also a simple ? (there are a lot of people with bootleg wheels out there )

as for the leaks every wheel company (except one wont admit it) but there is still guidelines to repair theres a 90day warranty for leaks cause if the wheels gonna leak its usually right away (100's of wheels on the streets daily with no issue at all)
most tire shops cause the damage 

if you have a leak take some pics of the leak and send them to us so we can get it taken care of

as for loose spokes i never heard about that issue from you as i remember is the knockoff and if i recall i told you to send it and we will fix it 
if you have to pay the shipping to get it here we can reimburse it a lot of companies do the same thing for repairs 

im sorry about the issues you had (were not perfect) and wish i could make it up to you ill be in phx soon maybe we could hook up


----------



## Purple Haze

Love my Z's and have another set being built as we speak


----------



## langeberg

Some pics of the past. JD sent those wheels to Amsterdam, The Netherlands through Fedex. I think these were the first 60 spokes xlace Z´s in the world he ever made. 
Check also the smoothy nipples. I´ve bought the car from the Big I in 2008 and sold it to a member of the French lowriderclub Westbarrio in 2010.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 11 2011, 03:33 AM~19564082
> *Some pics of the past. JD sent those wheels to Amsterdam, The Netherlands through Fedex. I think these were the first 60 spokes xlace Z´s in the world he ever made.
> Check also the smoothy nipples. I´ve bought the car from the Big I in 2008 and sold it to a member of the French lowriderclub Westbarrio in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LOVIN THE GLASS


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by gamekilla61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:15 AM~19555500
> *WASS UP STOMPER......AND THANKS ALOT ON THE PROPS, YA I CAN'T SEE MY SELF GOING BACK TO D'S.....
> MAN I WISH I CAN GIVE YOU A PRICE ON WHAT I PAID WITH THE INGRAVING.  I BOUGHT THEM IN 2006 AND INGRAVED THEM IN 2007, SHORTLY AFTER THAT I PUT THEM BACK IN DA BOX AND DIDN'T BRING THEM OUT TILL NOW.  SO I CANT REALLY REMEMBER THE PRICE AND I REALLY DON'T WANT TO MAKE SHIT UP.  BUT AT THAT TIME, I DID PAY A GRIP FOR THEM AND EVEN MORE FOR THE INGRAVING.....
> THANKS STOMPER AND WE'LL MEET UP A SHOW SOMETIME...
> 
> GAMEKILLA
> *



what ever u paid they are worth every $$ there badass...much props on ur ride too..


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 10 2011, 03:19 PM~19557709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jan 11 2011, 03:33 AM~19564082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are fucking gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

TTT FOR THE BADDEST WHEELS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 10 2011, 03:19 PM~19557709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this you??


----------



## Sparky

WHAT'S CRACKIN JD HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING? I NEED TO STOP BY SOMETIME SOON


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 AM~19565893
> *TTT FOR THE BADDEST WHEELS!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@Jan 11 2011, 07:23 PM~19570177
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN JD HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING? I NEED TO STOP BY SOMETIME SOON
> *


HELL YA FAM BRNG ME THAT TREY :biggrin:


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 9 2011, 10:52 PM~19552893
> *IL FOWARD YOU THE TRACKIN INFO TOMORROW
> *


received my zeniths


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 12 2011, 09:44 AM~19574790
> *received my zeniths
> *


pic?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 10 2011, 09:35 PM~19561918
> *what a lot of people don't realize i deal with a lot of people and don't always remember who you are i get it all the time
> 
> so a ? like who are you is simple (hey jd this is mike from phx i bought the 72 spoke all chrome wheels in jan 2009 )
> 
> were did you buy your wheels is also a simple ? (there are a lot of people with bootleg wheels out there )
> 
> as for the leaks every wheel company (except one wont admit it) but there is still guidelines to repair theres a 90day warranty for leaks cause if the wheels gonna leak its usually right away (100's of wheels on the streets daily with no issue at all)
> most tire shops cause the damage
> 
> if you have a leak take some pics of the leak and send them to us so we can get it taken care of
> 
> as for loose spokes i never heard about that issue from you as i remember is the knockoff and if i recall i told you to send it and we will fix it
> if you have to pay the shipping to get it here we can reimburse it a lot of companies do the same thing for repairs
> 
> im sorry about the issues you had (were not perfect) and wish i could make it up to you ill be in phx soon maybe we could hook up
> *


I discarded the PM, you asked with alot of exclamations. I also did mention the loose spokes, you may not remember...it's all good now. 
If you ever in Phx look us up.

I"m not going to press the issue any more, it's in the past in my books, maybe one day we can do business again.

JV


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 12 2011, 12:44 PM~19574790
> *received my zeniths
> *


Can you please inform me of the date you originally purchased your rims to the actual date you received them! Thanks!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 02:45 PM~19576670
> *Can you please inform me of the date you originally purchased your rims to the actual date you received them! Thanks!
> *


Quit trying to pretend your a potential customer 
Alls your in here to do is start shit


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2011, 04:48 PM~19576701
> *Quit trying to pretend your a potential customer
> Alls your in here to do is start shit
> *


 :uh: Just trying to get some info! Why dont you tell me then!! :scrutinize:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

CALL DAYTON AND ASK HOW LONG TO BUILD A ONE OF A KIND ONE OFF SPECIAL ORDER SET OF WHEELS 

SEE WHAT THERE BUILD TIME IS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 02:50 PM~19576719
> *:uh: Just trying to get some info! Why dont you tell me then!!  :scrutinize:
> *


JUST LIKE ANY OTHER COMPANY CALL THE PHONE NUMBER FOR INFO 7147838740


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2011, 04:51 PM~19576726
> *CALL DAYTON AND ASK HOW LONG TO BUILD A ONE OF A KIND ONE OFF SPECIAL ORDER SET OF WHEELS
> 
> SEE WHAT THERE BUILD TIME IS
> *


I didnt ask them!! I ASKED YOU!!  Just put the info out here for everyone to see!! How hard is that!! If it takes a year then so be it!! :uh: JUST SAY IT!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2011, 02:52 PM~19576732
> *JUST LIKE ANY OTHER COMPANY CALL THE PHONE NUMBER FOR INFO 7147838740
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah thats what I thought!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 02:56 PM~19576781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah thats what I thought!!
> *


WHAT THAT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS IN HERE WEVE NEVER DONE BUSINESS AND NEVER WILL  

NOW IF SOMEONE ELSE WHATS SOME INFORMATION REGARDING OUR WHEELS CALL 7147838740 
TEXT 7147838740
PM ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA
OR ASK IN THIS TOPIC


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2011, 05:05 PM~19576854
> *WHAT THAT YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS IN HERE REALLY!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> I asked! You cant answer none of MY questions?? *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> I HAVE NO REASON TO DEAL WITH YOU
> 
> DO I OWE YOU SOMETHING :uh: NOPE


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 01:03 PM~19575888
> *pic?
> *


 here you go, got them this morning! sorry about the crappy cell phone pic.
hey JD PM me the tracking number for the KOs and adapters please, I don't got texting on my phone. thanks


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Et5ZUTwV0g


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 12 2011, 03:18 PM~19576969
> *here you go, got them this morning! sorry about the crappy cell phone pic.
> hey JD PM me the tracking number for the KOs and adapters please, I don't got texting on my phone. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHH OK SORRY SENT IT 10X'S LOL


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2011, 03:21 PM~19576997
> *OHH OK SORRY  SENT IT 10X'S LOL
> *


I should have received the text but they charge me? who knows? but I didn't get any texts from you so just PM me the tracking# if you can thanks, I want to install these already! can't wait


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 04:45 PM~19576670
> *Can you please inform me of the date you originally purchased your rims to the actual date you received them! Thanks!
> *


sup dre, 

the buyer knows, i know, all who have ordered know.... I called Jd and sorted everything out with my the time frame.... most feel hey if its going to take a yr they will wait. Yes it can be frustrating waiting however, when dealing with others on out of house situations i can understand... 

What i dont understand is why people who are never going to make a major purchase huff and puff what others choose to spend their money with. 

JD comes on and communicates on here and doesnt have to. Maybe he shouldnt, however if he didnt that would be a whole nother story. Easier to get caught up typing back and forth, making people seem like an ass or bad customer service. All situations can be resolved with a phn call which i have learned.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2011, 05:29 PM~19577057
> *sup dre,
> 
> the buyer knows, i know, all who have ordered know.... I called Jd and sorted everything out with my the time frame.... most feel hey if its going to take a yr they will wait. Yes it can be frustrating waiting however, when dealing with others on out of house situations i can understand...
> 
> What i dont understand is why people who are never going to make a major purchase huff and puff what others choose to spend their money with.
> 
> JD comes on and communicates on here and doesnt have to. Maybe he shouldnt, however if he didnt that would be a whole nother story. Easier to get caught up typing back and forth, making people seem like an ass or bad customer service. All situations can be resolved with a phn call which i have learned.
> *


Sup Sam I Am!! :biggrin: 

I feel yeah! I was just axing questions!! Apparently he dont like the questions I axe!! I have talked to him once before! And will not call him again cause of his attitude! You might be right about resolving any issues with a phone call! :dunno: But what I do know is that there are potential customer out here that see the way he is!  I hope he gets his shit together cause I WAS really wanting some Zs! But was told by JD i dont have any stripes!  And now I will need to go else where!!  

Good luck to all POTENTIAL BUYERS!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 05:43 PM~19577209
> *Sup Sam I Am!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I feel yeah! I was just axing questions!! Apparently he dont like the questions I axe!! I have talked to him once before! And will not call him again cause of his attitude! You might be right about resolving any issues with a phone call!  :dunno: But what I do know is that there are potential customer out here that see the way he is!    I hope he gets his shit together cause I WAS really wanting some Zs! But was told by JD i dont have any stripes!    And now I will need to go else where!!
> 
> Good luck to all POTENTIAL BUYERS!!
> *


its good thing we live in country where their are plenty of choices...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 12 2011, 05:47 PM~19577239
> *its good thing we live in country where their are plenty of choices...
> *


  I keep getting TOLD call DAYTON!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 03:43 PM~19577209
> *Sup Sam I Am!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I feel yeah! I was just axing questions!! Apparently he dont like the questions I axe!! I have talked to him once before! And will not call him again cause of his attitude! You might be right about resolving any issues with a phone call!  :dunno: But what I do know is that there are potential customer out here that see the way he is!    I hope he gets his shit together cause I WAS really wanting some Zs! But was told by JD i dont have any stripes!    And now I will need to go else where!!
> 
> Good luck to all POTENTIAL BUYERS!!
> *


WOW DUDE YOUR SO FULL OF IT 

I DIDNT GIVE YOU SHIT OVER THE PHONE YOUR JUST ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT TELLS BULLSHIT STORIES TO START SHIT 

ASIDE FRON THE ZENITH THING 


THIS IS ON A LOWRIDER LEVEL 
AS FOR STRIPES LOOK AT YOUR SIGNATURE YOU PUT YOUR SELF OUT THERE LIKE THAT SO BE PREPARED TO HEAR SHIT 

I LIKE TO HOP IF I SEEN YOU DRIVING THAT 63 DOWN THE STREET I WOULD PULL UP ON YOU SO QUICK BUT THATS JUST ME 

YOU COME IN HERE ONLY TO TALK SHIT AND TRY TO STIR UP SHIT YOU HAVE SEEN HOW LONG DUDES WHEELS TOOK LONG BUT DID YOU EVER ANALIZE WHY THEY TOOK LONG 

YOU HAVE USED DAYTON AS PART OF YOUR ARGUMENTS SO WHY CANT I 

CALL THEM AND ASK HOW LONG IT TAKES TO BUILD A HAND SPUN ONE OFF ONE OF A KIND SPECIAL SPOKE COUNT/PATTERN POWDER COATED WHEEL


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 03:48 PM~19577249
> *  I keep getting TOLD call DAYTON!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IVE HAD DAYTONS BEFORE REMBER IVE BEEN LOWRIDING LONG BEFORE I HAD ANY PART IN ZENITH 

SHIT IVE HAD WHEELS FROM EVERY COMPANY


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2011, 05:49 PM~19577264
> *WOW DUDE YOUR SO FULL OF IT
> 
> I DIDNT GIVE YOU SHIT OVER THE PHONE YOUR JUST ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT TELLS BULLSHIT STORIES TO START SHIT
> 
> ASIDE FRON THE ZENITH THING
> 
> THIS IS ON A LOWRIDER LEVEL
> 
> AS FOR STRIPES LOOK AT YOUR SIGNATURE YOU PUT YOUR SELF OUT THERE LIKE THAT SO BE PREPARED TO HEAR SHIT
> 
> I LIKE TO HOP  IF I SEEN YOU DRIVING THAT 63 DOWN THE STREET I WOULD PULL UP ON YOU SO QUICK BUT THATS JUST ME
> 
> YOU COME IN HERE ONLY TO TALK SHIT AND TRY TO STIR UP SHIT YOU HAVE SEEN HOW LONG DUDES WHEELS TOOK LONG BUT DID YOU EVER ANALIZE WHY THEY TOOK LONG
> 
> YOU HAVE USED DAYTON AS PART OF YOUR ARGUMENTS SO WHY CANT I
> 
> CALL THEM AND ASK HOW LONG IT TAKES TO BUILD A HAND SPUN ONE OFF ONE OF A KIND SPECIAL SPOKE COUNT/PATTERN POWDER COATED WHEEL
> *


I thought we never done bidness!! :scrutinize: 

You told me that a few months ago in a PM!!  

Its a 64!! Real Rider huh?? :uh: 

You tolded me to call DAYTON!! You dont like there answers not my fault!!   

Anyways Do your thing!! Keep making your customer wait a year for some rims and you will find yourself repairing CHINAS!! :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 03:58 PM~19577335
> *I thought we never done bidness!!  :scrutinize:
> 
> You told me that a few months ago in a PM!!
> 
> Its a 64!! Real Rider huh??  :uh:
> 
> You tolded me to call DAYTON!! You dont like there answers not my fault!!
> 
> Anyways Do your thing!! Keep making your customer wait a year for some rims and you will find yourself repairing CHINAS!!  :wow:
> *


COULDNT TELL FROM THE SHITTY PIC WHAT CAR YOU GOT 

WAITINIG A YEAR HAHAHA IT WASNT THAT LONG 

CALL DAYTON ONE OFF WHEELS WILL TAKE LONGER 

HOW ABOUT YOU MIND YOUR OWN AND ILL HANDLE MINE YOU DONT PAY MY BILLS FEED MY KIDS OR BUILD MY CARS I DO

EDIT 

I CAN SEE NOW THE PRIMED 64 NICE MAYBE IF YOU WOULD DEVOTE MORE TIME TO BUILDING YOUR CAR AND LESS TIME ON LIL TALKING SHIT YOU WOULD BE DONE 
SHIT HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN LIKE THAT ONLY TOOK ME 10 MONTHS (YA JUST AS LONG AS DUDES WHEELS )LOL

WHAT BUSINESS HAVE WE DONE


----------



## duvies 81

do u have any candy green ones?


----------



## Sparky

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 11 2011, 07:53 PM~19571219
> *HELL YA FAM BRNG ME THAT TREY  :biggrin:
> *


Will do homie


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 12 2011, 03:18 PM~19576969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE LEARN FROM OUR MISTAKES 

WE WILL NOT TAKE ANY ONE OFF SPECIAL SIZE WHEEL ORDERS ANY LONGER THERE TOO HARD AND TOO TIME CONSUMING 

THESE DISHES WERE HAND SPUN 
THE 4 HUBS WERE DRILLED ALONE SO TOOK LONGER 
SPOKES HAD TO BE SPECIAL MADE THEN TESTED THEN SIZED THEN POLISHED 

SORRY THEY TOOK SO LONG STEVEN BUT O THE BRIGHTER SIDE THERE IS NOT ANOTHER SET OF WHEELS IN THE WORLD LIKE YOURS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by duvies 81_@Jan 12 2011, 04:38 PM~19577608
> *do u have any candy green ones?
> *


SORRY WE DONT KEEP ANY WHEELS IN STOCK


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 12 2011, 03:18 PM~19576969
> *here you go, got them this morning! sorry about the crappy cell phone pic.
> hey JD PM me the tracking number for the KOs and adapters please, I don't got texting on my phone. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*they came out nice jd !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcas06

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 12 2011, 02:45 PM~19576670
> *Can you please inform me of the date you originally purchased your rims to the actual date you received them! Thanks!
> *


X3


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:


----------



## Reckless

What does it mean to have stripes?


:dunno: :ugh: hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 13 2011, 02:28 PM~19586248
> *What does it mean to have stripes?
> :dunno:  :ugh:  hno:
> *


im guessin credability....in other words....."if u aint build shit u aint about shit" noumsayin


----------



## Caddieman 805

:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

sounds to me like a bunch of shit talk. I don't own a set but know people who do and the only complaints I see are second hand or not exactly honest. I think it sucks that people would, and I can't think of any other reason, try and discredit a small business man for the sake of internet jackassery.

I am still looking forward to the day that I am ready to pick up a set for the bomba.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 13 2011, 08:31 PM~19590950
> *sounds to me like a bunch of shit talk. I don't own a set but know people who do and the only complaints I see are second hand or not exactly honest. I think it sucks that people would, and I can't think of any other reason, try and discredit a small business man for the sake of internet jackassery.
> 
> I am still looking forward to the day that I am ready to pick up a set for the bomba.
> *


slurp a dee slurp, slurp.... :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2011, 12:41 PM~19586321
> *im guessin credability....in other words....."if u aint build shit u aint about shit" noumsayin
> *


im building shit, so does that mean i got a stripe? or do i get it once its done ? how many do i get ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



ONE OF A KIND SPECIAL MADE, AND NOT TO MENTION FIRST OF ITS KIND 

WELL WORTH THE WAIT










STILL NOT ON THE CAR CAR IS NOT DONE YET TO BE SPORTING THEM NEW SHOES. 


PEOPLE WITH ZENITH DONT COMPLAIN ABOUT THEM PEOPLE WHO CANT HAVE THEM DO


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WEVE BEEN DOING MIRROR FOR ALONG TIME :wow:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 14 2011, 03:26 PM~19597964
> *WEVE BEEN DOING MIRROR FOR ALONG TIME  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet pic!!


----------



## Mr Impala

i like those dishes :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

13.5'S


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 13 2011, 11:38 PM~19591031
> *slurp a dee slurp, slurp.... :0
> *


fucking ***


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 14 2011, 09:29 PM~19600967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 14 2011, 11:30 PM~19600980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.5'S
> *


ewwwww


----------



## stran0020

wondering if these would fit on a zenith anyone know? its for a splined wheel. thinking about buying maybe. thanks a lot

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000-Jaguar...es#ht_500wt_975


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 13 2011, 11:28 AM~19586248
> *What does it mean to have stripes?
> :dunno:  :ugh:  hno:
> *


Means you got patterns on your car! :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by stran0020_@Jan 15 2011, 10:39 AM~19604779
> *wondering if these would fit on a zenith anyone know? its for a splined wheel. thinking about buying maybe. thanks a lot
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000-Jaguar...es#ht_500wt_975
> *


nope


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOMIE :biggrin: TTT FOR THE HOMIE JD THE BEST WHEELS AT THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 13 2011, 11:28 AM~19586248
> *What does it mean to have stripes?
> :dunno:  :ugh:  hno:
> *


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 14 2011, 09:29 PM~19600967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good, need some 13s bRO, pm me a price


----------



## Airborne

what KO's do you have in stock?


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 15 2011, 08:11 PM~19608152
> *WUP HOMIE  :biggrin: TTT FOR THE HOMIE JD THE BEST WHEELS AT THERE!! :thumbsup:
> *


 x2


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 15 2011, 07:18 AM~19603785
> *fucking ***
> *


ur the one sukin pee pee pal...  *** :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 17 2011, 12:17 AM~19615842
> *ur the one sukin pee pee pal...  *** :0
> *


nope, you seem to have a **** erotic thing for JD

He is a small business man.


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for Zenith and my USO JD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddieman 805

:wow:


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 16 2011, 09:48 PM~19616162
> *nope, you seem to have a **** erotic thing for JD
> 
> He is a small business man.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the deuce

U avoiding customers


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 17 2011, 02:34 PM~19621308
> *U avoiding customers
> *



Nope. If you need something call 7147838740


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

TTT


----------



## Airborne

get my PM JD?


----------



## thirtymax

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Jan 9 2011, 08:10 PM~19550945
> *how much do some red ones like this run?
> 
> thanks
> *


how much4 this to 303


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 18 2011, 07:31 PM~19632140
> *get my PM JD?
> *


I am going to need adapters and KO's. What do you have?


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## lowcas06

No. Pich. On. May. Rims


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19634150
> *I am going to need adapters and KO's. What do you have?
> *


----------



## Airborne

Oh yeah. JD Bout to hook it up


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 19 2011, 03:51 PM~19641134
> *Oh yeah. JD Bout to hook it up
> *


i bet ur ball sakc is feeling good douche bag...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 20 2011, 12:02 AM~19644262
> *i bet ur ball sakc is feeling good douche bag...
> *


says the *** who puts "killa city" for KCMO. Fuck off nut rider.


----------



## Caddieman 805




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

ZENITH'S WILL BE ON THIS DUECE SOON...


----------



## El Neto 213

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Nov 9 2010, 05:40 PM~19028233
> *ttt for Zs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 17 2011, 02:34 PM~19621308
> *U avoiding customers
> *





[the deuce = 4 posts]

:roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup Jonny! Imma ship out that KO today homie.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 20 2011, 06:17 PM~19652808
> *ZENITH'S WILL BE ON THIS DUECE SOON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: clean deuce! Saw it on the new issue of Lowrider.


----------



## Caddieman 805

:biggrin: what up JD I got my knockoff today just like u said thanks again big dog


----------



## stran0020

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Jan 21 2011, 08:46 PM~19663729
> *:biggrin: what up JD I got my knockoff today just like u said thanks again big dog
> *


same here received mine today also!


----------



## Caddieman 805

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT for JD and ZENITH


----------



## the deuce

CALLED NUMBER. NO ANSWER.


----------



## Caddieman 805

There is 2 # you can get a hold of him do u have the other #


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by the deuce_@Jan 22 2011, 06:13 PM~19668462
> *CALLED  NUMBER. NO ANSWER.
> *


leave a message dude...

come on its not that hard.

"hello my name is XXXXXXXX

could you please give me a call back at your earliest convenience,
I am interested in ordering a set of rims and would like more information.

Thanks (123) 456-7890"

ppl just don't sit by the phone waiting for phone calls.

just saying.


----------



## eric0425

TTT.. WHAT UP JD.


----------



## orange 83

whats the word on my fifth wheel


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2011, 09:35 PM~19718413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddieman 805

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2011, 09:35 PM~19718413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Terco




----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 28 2011, 05:35 AM~19718413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2011, 11:35 PM~19718413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice.....thats that money right there


----------



## DanielDucati

What ever you decide to name the wheel co. make sure its not super cheesy like Burger King........ :biggrin: TTT for my Uso JD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 11:47 AM~19756357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Blackberry pics huh. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Feb 1 2011, 03:36 PM~19758171
> *Nice Blackberry pics huh. :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR BUT BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## Harley Starr

Hustle Harder was looking good in LRM :h5: 
just got my copy out of the mail box about 10 mins ago


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 2 2011, 12:18 PM~19767090
> *Hustle Harder was looking good in LRM :h5:
> just got my copy out of the mail box about 10 mins ago
> *


DAMM I STILL DIDNT GET MINE


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 02:32 PM~19767166
> *DAMM I STILL DIDNT GET MINE
> *


thats some bull shit!
you get the centerfold so yours should be the FIRST off the press


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I WANNA SAY TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR US MY OLD BOSS AND CLOSE CLOSE FRIEND THE FOUNDER OF ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS AND OLD OWNER OF ZENITH PASSED AWAY DAY TODAY


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 06:07 PM~19768365
> *I WANNA SAY TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR US MY OLD BOSS AND CLOSE CLOSE FRIEND THE FOUNDER OF ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS  AND OLD OWNER OF ZENITH PASSED AWAY DAY TODAY
> *


RIP


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 06:07 PM~19768365
> *I WANNA SAY TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR US MY OLD BOSS AND CLOSE CLOSE FRIEND THE FOUNDER OF ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS  AND OLD OWNER OF ZENITH PASSED AWAY DAY TODAY
> *



SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 4 2011, 10:45 AM~19786970
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.CAN YOU SHIP ME MY KNOCK-OFFS AND HARDWARE THIS YEAR.YOU GOT MY ADDRESS :uh:
> *


----------



## lowlowlow

Dunno on how everything else goes, but I got my hammer and Zenith keychain with the quickness


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 03:07 PM~19768365
> *I WANNA SAY TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR US MY OLD BOSS AND CLOSE CLOSE FRIEND THE FOUNDER OF ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS  AND OLD OWNER OF ZENITH PASSED AWAY DAY TODAY
> *


Ray passed???R.I.P.


----------



## rcwood66

:uh: Sorry to here that! My Prayers go out to you and his family.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## gizmoscustoms

RIP


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 4 2011, 07:26 PM~19790054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805

TTT for Zenith


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## SoulDemon

keep your head up....hed (owner of roadster) would be proud of you!!! you branched off and never forgot where you came from and stuck in there. even with all the BS.....not tooo many people can say that...adversity only makes you stronger! still looking for that mag!! keep building! regardless of the name! you made it happen!


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## pittstyle81

car looks great in lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 4 2011, 05:26 PM~19790054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowcas06

Hey I'm be w. 10 monts and a not seen 
Photo to my rims Yea ? !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19788634
> *Dunno on how everything else goes, but I got my hammer and Zenith keychain with the quickness
> *


 :wow: what's the status on my key chain Jonny?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 10 2011, 01:26 AM~19833869
> *:wow:  what's the status on my key chain Jonny?
> *


U WANTED A KEY CHAIN


----------



## Maximus1959

What up USO! Keep cranking out those wheels. When you get a chance, give me a call. I wanna potentially order a second set of Z's. Just trying to figure it all out. Left my cell on your voicemail today. Mark Seattle


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 10 2011, 01:27 AM~19833871
> *U WANTED A KEY CHAIN
> *



Yezzir. You said you were gonna throw it in wit the KO"s when u shipped it. If you can ship me out one brotha.


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 10 2011, 08:44 AM~19835181
> *Yezzir. You said you were gonna throw it in wit the KO"s when u shipped it. If you can ship me out one brotha.
> *


COOL ILL SHIP YOU ONE OUT TODAY WITH A LIL SURPRISE :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 4 2011, 04:26 PM~19790054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I havnet seen one of ur rims yet that i didnt like. Amazing work! :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## H-town Flip

Just pmd you the #


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 10 2011, 12:21 PM~19836615
> *COOL ILL SHIP YOU ONE OUT TODAY WITH A LIL SURPRISE  :biggrin:
> *


:0 hope it's another set of Z's! 
:x: :rimshot: lol! Good lookin out Jonny.


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 4 2011, 05:26 PM~19790054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

wassup jd cant wait to get those wheels the show circuit is starting ima have my rag rolling on z's


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Feb 11 2011, 03:33 AM~19842915
> *wassup jd  cant wait to get those wheels  the show circuit is starting  ima have my rag rolling  on z's
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 12:23 AM~19842696
> *My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pesco 64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:23 AM~19842696
> *My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:23 AM~19842696
> *My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 09:23 AM~19842696
> *My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## lowcas06

Was up w. May rims?


----------



## Lolohopper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:23 AM~19842696
> *My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by lowcas06_@Feb 19 2011, 08:21 PM~19911419
> *Was up  w. May rims?
> *


was up with my homie wheels its been to long


----------



## showtimeduecerag

hey jd i bought a set from you a while back, i now need a spare how much? pm me the price i need the wheel asap.
thanks


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Mar 14 2011, 05:54 AM~20085118
> *hey jd i bought a set from you a while back, i now need a spare how much? pm me the price  i need the wheel asap.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Mar 13 2011, 11:54 PM~20085118
> *hey jd i bought a set from you a while back, i now need a spare how much? pm me the price  i need the wheel asap.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good, Love all the rolling frames being built...


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## lealbros

do u have any wheels for now 13x 7 ingraved anything let me know


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 12:36 AM~20103503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 12:36 AM~20103498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the bottom set in all chrome


----------



## Rauls64

how much for some 100 spokes rev. chromed zeniths with wing k.o.?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 12:36 AM~20103498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: waddup JD. Make me wanna go gold! How much would u charge me if I shipped my wheels back n gold the nipples hub ring and change the chrome KO to the gold KO? :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 16 2011, 11:27 AM~20106112
> *:wow:  :wow:  waddup JD. Make me wanna go gold! How much would u charge me if I shipped my wheels back n gold the nipples hub ring and change the chrome KO to the gold KO?  :wow:
> *


DONT DO IT YOUR WHEELS LOOK SICK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 16 2011, 05:33 AM~20104213
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU COMMING REALLY SOON


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Mar 16 2011, 08:21 AM~20104928
> *How much for the bottom set in all chrome
> *


350 OR WATCH THEM ON EBAY


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Rauls64_@Mar 16 2011, 10:51 AM~20105902
> *how much for some 100 spokes rev. chromed zeniths with wing k.o.?
> *


1650


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 12:36 AM~20103498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 08:36 AM~20103498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 02:35 PM~20106158
> *350 OR WATCH THEM ON EBAY
> *


damn man, sounds like I got the homie mark up?


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 11:35 AM~20106153
> *I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU COMMING REALLY SOON
> *


Can't wait man! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 01:35 PM~20106153
> *I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU COMMING REALLY SOON
> *


what about me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 16 2011, 11:24 PM~20110791
> *http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...th/DSC02373.jpg[/img]
> *


that`s the shit right there!


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 15 2011, 11:36 PM~20103498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do the back of the knock-offs look like?


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 16 2011, 12:34 AM~20103484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2011, 10:22 AM~20113296
> *what about me :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST FINISHED


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 17 2011, 04:31 PM~20115611
> *ALMOST FINISHED
> *


*what about me ??*


----------



## fuck the modz

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 17 2011, 04:31 PM~20115611
> *ALMOST FINISHED
> *


3 YEARS TOPS


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## Hernan

EBAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 17 2011, 06:31 PM~20115611
> *ALMOST FINISHED
> *


 :h5: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Purple Haze

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## mikelowsix4

so whats the word are you still changing the name to golden state or keeping zenith of california?


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 18 2011, 08:08 PM~20125270
> *so whats the word are you still changing the name to golden state or keeping  zenith of california?
> *


GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO

WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI 

AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 19 2011, 06:45 AM~20127165
> *GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO
> 
> WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI
> 
> AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 19 2011, 03:45 AM~20127165
> *GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO
> 
> WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI
> 
> AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME
> *


 :h5:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## UCETAH

FOR SALE
2 ONLY
BRAND NEW
14 X 7 
$400 PLUS SHIPPING
NO ADAPTERS 
NO KNOCK OFFS


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 19 2011, 03:45 AM~20127165
> *GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO
> 
> WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI
> 
> AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME
> *



DO you thing Homie :thumbsup: I still been wanting some 60 spokes, do you make them in srtaight lace or just Xlace? and whats the ticket? i can pick up. :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

:nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 19 2011, 12:45 PM~20127165
> *GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO
> 
> WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI
> 
> AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME
> *


Good stuff fam.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 19 2011, 06:45 AM~20127165
> *GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO
> 
> WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI
> 
> AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 15 2011, 11:36 PM~20103498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Can I get one of those ????? :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 12:23 AM~19842696
> *My Z's sittin on Red Light Distrikt Brougham Coupe.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: Thats bad ass right there !!!


----------



## fullsize67

got my knock offs and adapters today. thanks JD for getting them here. it took awhile but when it comes down to it they are Zeniths.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Mar 23 2011, 04:50 PM~20163089
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :werd: Thats bad ass right there !!!
> *



Thx bro! :biggrin: Dem z's sets it off.


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 19 2011, 04:45 AM~20127165
> *GOLDEN STATE IS FOR OUR MEDIA CO
> 
> WERE STILL ZENITH OF CALI
> 
> AND STILL WORKING ON A DEAL TO KEEP THE NAME
> *


whats up jd hey homie ive been trying 2 call u and tex u and i get no response but hey homie i need my rims its been 7 months since i ordered them can u please call me or something let me know what the status on my rims is this is fernando from az


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 24 2011, 03:14 AM~20166952
> *whats up jd hey homie ive been trying 2 call u and tex u and i get no response but hey homie i need my rims its been 7 months since i ordered them can u please call me or something let me know what the status on my rims is this is fernando from az
> *



DON'T FEEL BAD HOMIE,I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR MY KNOCK-OFFS AND HARDWARE SINCE JULY 2010.I'VE HAD PLENTY OF CONVERSATIONS WITH JD WHICH NEVER ENDED WITH ME GETTING MY KNOCKOFFS STILL.THEY SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO 
HUSTLED YOU FOR YOUR WIRES OF CALI. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TO TX


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SAC BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WE STILL CARRY GOLD 









OHH AND NO MORE ISSUES WITH IT LIKE THAT ONE SET OF WHEELS (OUT OF 100'S)


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IM STILL HERE(NOT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE ) AND I PROMISE WE WILL GET CAUGHT UP QUICK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

GETTING READY FOR SAN JOSE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IN STOCK READY TO SHIP


----------



## mikelowsix4

LOOKS GOOD. SO are you running any specials right now JD?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 24 2011, 02:10 PM~20170499
> *LOOKS GOOD. SO are you running any specials right now JD?
> *


NO SORRY BUT I GAVE UP ON DEALS AND HOOKUPS 

IT SUCKS BUT WHEN SHIT GOT BAD EVERYONE HATED

BUT WHEN SHIT WAS GOOD EVERYONE LOVED US LOL 

HIT ME UP ILL SEE WHAT KINDA DEAL I CAN WORK OUT


----------



## SS520

Got the two wing. Non locking with black n chrome chip. Ready to ship


----------



## mikelowsix4

Alright Sounds Cool. Hey JD do you do custom work or special order? The thing is I want a knock-off made that is like the old skool Zenith 3 way canted knock off with the hex screw cap in the center like the 2way flat bars that you sell but a 3 way ko. You think you can make it and how much? LMK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Mar 24 2011, 02:19 PM~20170560
> *Got the two wing. Non locking with black n chrome chip. Ready to ship
> *


YES 400


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 24 2011, 02:22 PM~20170582
> *Alright Sounds Cool. Hey JD do you do custom work or special order? The thing is I want a knock-off made that is like the old skool Zenith 3 way canted knock off with the hex screw cap in the center like the 2way flat bars that you sell but a 3 way ko. You think you can make it and how much? LMK
> *


NO SORRY CAUSE THE ONLY TIME SOMEONE MADE THAT KO THEY USED A CHINA KO AND MACHINED IT


----------



## mikelowsix4

Alright Kool . I going to make a mold and start making me a set. Ill hit you back when they start selling to see if you want in on them. lol Believe me not going to be a china made, it will be US or Mexican made. lol


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NO MATTER WHAT WE DO ALLWAYS SOMEONE TALKING SHIT 

STILL HERE STILL BUILDING WHEELS 

STILL MAKING ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WHEELS TOP KNOTCH 

AS FOR COKER TIRE YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHATS UP


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 03:13 PM~20171295
> *NO MATTER WHAT WE DO ALLWAYS SOMEONE TALKING SHIT
> 
> STILL HERE STILL BUILDING WHEELS
> 
> STILL MAKING ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WHEELS TOP KNOTCH
> 
> AS FOR COKER TIRE YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHATS UP
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  HOPE ALL IS WELL J.D.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Mar 24 2011, 05:26 PM~20171798
> *:uh:  :biggrin:   HOPE ALL IS WELL J.D.
> *


WHATS UP LIL BRO


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 02:01 PM~20170429
> *IM STILL HERE(NOT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE ) AND I PROMISE WE WILL GET CAUGHT UP QUICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro i really need my wheels can u give me a status please


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 02:07 PM~20170481
> *IN STOCK READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR 4?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 01:59 PM~20170415
> *SAC BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, those came out bad! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 24 2011, 06:47 PM~20172459
> *HOW MUCH FOR 4?
> *


700


----------



## Redeemed1

TTT


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 01:59 PM~20170415
> *SAC BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS WITH GOLD NIPPS AND KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 PM~20172624
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS WITH GOLD NIPPS AND KNOCK OFFS?
> *


3200


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 24 2011, 05:42 PM~20171940
> *hey bro i really need my wheels can u give me a status please
> *


almost done


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 07:52 PM~20173231
> *3200
> *


hey homie are you seriously gonna ignore me


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20173261
> *hey homie are you seriously gonna ignore me
> *


no i was up loading your pic


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20173261
> *hey homie are you seriously gonna ignore me
> *


oh ok homie thank u and i really appreciate it looking good


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 07:56 PM~20173272
> *no i was up loading your pic
> *


keep up the good work


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 02:07 PM~20170481
> *IN STOCK READY TO SHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ok*


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 24 2011, 07:59 PM~20173305
> *keep up the good work
> *


SORRY WE JUST BEEN SO BUSY TRING TO GET EVERYTHING WE NEED TO GET CAUGHT UP THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD FOR THE FUTURE


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 08:04 PM~20173356
> *SORRY WE JUST BEEN SO BUSY TRING TO GET EVERYTHING WE NEED TO GET CAUGHT UP THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD FOR THE FUTURE
> *


cool im glad 2 hear that


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 24 2011, 08:08 PM~20173385
> *cool im glad 2 hear that
> *


ME TOO 

WE BOUGHT TONS OF PARTS


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 08:10 PM~20173409
> *ME TOO
> 
> WE BOUGHT TONS OF PARTS
> *


hell ya homie get your hustle on make that feria


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 01:59 PM~20170415
> *SAC BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 08:04 PM~20173356
> *SORRY WE JUST BEEN SO BUSY TRING TO GET EVERYTHING WE NEED TO GET CAUGHT UP THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD FOR THE FUTURE
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 09:04 PM~20173356
> *SORRY WE JUST BEEN SO BUSY TRING TO GET EVERYTHING WE NEED TO GET CAUGHT UP THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD FOR THE FUTURE
> *


Excellent news JD! Wheels are lookin sick like always!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

TTT for Z's


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 25 2011, 09:00 AM~20176593
> *Excellent news JD! Wheels are lookin sick like always!
> *


X2


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup: that shit looks reall nice.


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 02:06 PM~20170475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY FOR SAN JOSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 02:06 PM~20170475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY FOR SAN JOSE
> *


when exactly? I need a set of those KOs how much


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 24 2011, 08:04 PM~20173356
> *SORRY WE JUST BEEN SO BUSY TRING TO GET EVERYTHING WE NEED TO GET CAUGHT UP THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD FOR THE FUTURE
> *


hey jd my homie bugs from lifestyle wants 2 know whats the soonest u can get them rims out 2 us


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Mar 26 2011, 12:05 AM~20183852
> *hey jd my homie bugs from lifestyle wants 2 know whats the soonest u can get them rims out 2 us
> *


NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 25 2011, 11:57 PM~20183822
> *when exactly? I need a set of those KOs how much
> *


SORRY THAT WAS MENT FOR THIS PIC


----------



## MR.*512*

:|


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Ohh and I am hustling harder to pay the difference in his wheels


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 26 2011, 06:30 PM~20188322
> *Ohh and I am hustling harder to pay the difference in his wheels
> *


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 26 2011, 01:02 AM~20184088
> *NEXT WEEKEND
> *


hell ya thats cool cause we got some shows coming up cant wait


----------



## eric0425

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I'm not this engraver for these wheels.  (clarification)
[/quote]
U are the man that's gonna make it all better


----------



## Hernan

> I'm not this engraver for these wheels.  (clarification)


U are the man that's gonna make it all better
[/quote]

I always can "arange" for something... :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

FL BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 25 2011, 05:32 AM~20176213
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALMOST DONE JUST ONE MORE STEP


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 28 2011, 02:52 PM~20202457
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ITS MY LITTLE BROTHER CALL ME WHEN U GOT TIME :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

7147838740 HERES THE NUMBER IF ANYONE HAS ANY COMMENTS OR QUESTIONS


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 28 2011, 02:51 PM~20202448
> *ALMOST DONE JUST ONE MORE STEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn sexy! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see how the etching looks on them! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze

Just sick!! Quality at its best!!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

FLORIDA BOUND


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 03:11 PM~20219832
> *FLORIDA BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin Sick!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 30 2011, 02:29 PM~20219986
> *Fuckin Sick!!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20219832
> *FLORIDA BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20219832
> *FLORIDA BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKES THOSE :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87

thanks jd for the wheels homie,looking to do buiss again in the future.heres some pics of the car with the Zs


----------



## loster87




----------



## ceez6d5

YOU SELL TATTOO EQUIPMENT?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Mar 30 2011, 05:09 PM~20221392
> *YOU SELL TATTOO EQUIPMENT?
> *


Yes


----------



## ceez6d5

WEBSITE? PRICES?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Mar 30 2011, 05:45 PM~20221683
> *WEBSITE? PRICES?
> *


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/for/2282663705.html CALL FOR PRICING


----------



## 84solis

Any word on my knockoffs?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Mar 30 2011, 05:48 PM~20221710
> *Any word on my knockoffs?
> *


MIGUEL RIGHT 

I WAS HERE WHEN YOU SAID YOU CAME DOWN ILL SHIP THM OFF ON FRIDAY


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20219832
> *FLORIDA BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:  that would match my frame perfect! Looks good Jonny!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 30 2011, 07:58 PM~20222956
> *:wow:   that would match my frame perfect! Looks good Jonny!
> *


TOLD YOU  

WANNA TRADE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:32 PM~20220016
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO  :biggrin:
> *


badass how are mine coming along and can we still get them this weekend


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 30 2011, 04:51 PM~20221245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20219832
> *FLORIDA BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice JD!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Did the Shibb rims get Calgary bound?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 08:31 PM~20231676
> *Did the Shibb rims get Calgary bound?
> *


Not cause I might have a set of laser ko tomorrow to go with them


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 31 2011, 08:34 PM~20231713
> *Not cause I might have a set of laser ko tomorrow to go with them
> *



Want me to give you a call tomorrow afternoon or something?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 08:37 PM~20231761
> *Want me to give you a call tomorrow afternoon or something?
> *


U just wanna hear my voice lol


----------



## Stomper714

:0


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 31 2011, 09:07 PM~20232118
> *:0
> *


You get ur wheels back yet


----------



## tatman

THANKS FOR MY RIM HOMIE! GOT THE TIRE ON TODAY PAINT TOMAROW! 
STILL GOT THE ROADSTERS IF YOU KNOW ANYBODY HIT ME UP!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 31 2011, 08:49 PM~20231885
> *U just wanna hear my voice lol
> *



ha ha  

I'll give you a shout. Need to catch up anyways. I was hoping to get some laser'd KO's. If you can have em by tomorrow and ship em that'd be tight!


----------



## SIXFOE




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

PORTLAND BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

JAPAN BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 28 2011, 05:28 PM~20203741
> *Damn sexy! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see how the etching looks on them! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 22 2010, 02:14 AM~18109629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still lovin em JD :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 09:29 PM~20232350
> *ha ha
> 
> I'll give you a shout. Need to catch up anyways. I was hoping to get some laser'd KO's. If you can have em by tomorrow and ship em that'd be tight!
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TX BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 1 2011, 04:01 PM~20237855
> *Still lovin em JD  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL LOVEN THE LAC USO :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 04:06 PM~20237875
> *STILL LOVEN THE LAC USO  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: 
thx


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Gotta luv rhem z's.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 03:44 PM~20237775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pure sex! :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 1 2011, 04:50 PM~20238100
> *Pure sex! :biggrin:
> *


PUT THE TIRES ON A LITTLE WHILE AGO :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 05:26 PM~20238300
> *PUT THE TIRES ON A LITTLE WHILE AGO  :biggrin:
> *


Going to look good with the KO's :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 2 2011, 04:55 PM~20243853
> *:biggrin:
> *


I see you pelon whats up JD love my ZZZ's


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 29 2011, 10:00 AM~20209392
> *
> *


YOU CORRUPTED ME :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Apr 2 2011, 07:20 PM~20244543
> *I see you pelon whats up JD love my ZZZ's
> *


GOT ANY NEW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a little credit.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *


Real talk!!!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2011, 10:19 PM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *


TRUE TRUE


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2011, 10:19 PM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *


X2.


----------



## 817.TX.

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2011, 11:19 PM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *


Isnt that the way it goes!! Kick you when your down! Pat you on the back when your up!! Either way he still owes people rims that have been waiting for several months and in 1 instance a couple of years!! (Baller Raffle)  Hopefully he continues to move forward and do right by his customers!!  

Also wanted to add! That i have noticed a dramatic change in his attitude!! No more FUCK YOUS and KISS MY ASS!! Just Sayin!!


----------



## El Stephano

Holland bound ?? :dunno:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 5 2011, 07:49 AM~20263525
> *Isnt that the way it goes!! Kick you when your down! Pat you on the back when your up!! Either way he still owes people rims that have been waiting for several months and in 1 instance a couple of years!! (Baller Raffle)    Hopefully he continues to move forward and do right by his customers!!
> 
> Also wanted to add! That i have noticed a dramatic change in his attitude!! No more FUCK YOUS and KISS MY ASS!! Just Sayin!!
> *


HA HA THATS FUNNY :uh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Et5ZUTwV0g


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

what does a set of z go for with maroon hub and dish 72 spoke 5 rims


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2011, 11:19 PM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *


Heard that!


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *


Spoken from a True Business Man! JD is a man of his word!!


----------



## lowcas06

:no:

:yes:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 5 2011, 01:45 AM~20258613
> *YOU CORRUPTED ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha! 
Once you go down that road you will never go back! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

U guy$ taking any orders got a homie looking for a $et?


----------



## Caddys 83

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 4 2011, 06:45 PM~20258613
> *YOU CORRUPTED ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF is that a jelly fish?


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Apr 6 2011, 01:36 PM~20274387
> *WTF is that a jelly fish?
> *


it's creme brulee it's a dessert not the greatest


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Apr 6 2011, 12:36 PM~20274387
> *WTF is that a jelly fish?
> *


LIL PANCAKES WITH JELLY :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 26 2011, 01:04 AM~20184095
> *SORRY THAT WAS MENT FOR THIS PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

[/quote]


----------



## Hernan

>




































[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 1 2011, 04:02 PM~20237856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 4 2011, 05:46 PM~20258623
> *GOT ANY NEW PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 6 2011, 10:21 PM~20279619
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## RAIDER71

>




































[/quote]


That is nice can't wait to see them done :thumbsup:


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 6 2011, 01:54 PM~20274869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how are my rims coming along they almost done and what day u shipping them out


----------



## Purple Haze

Lookin good JD!! :cheesy:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 7 2011, 07:37 AM~20281364
> *Lookin good JD!!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS I GOT SOME PICS COMING FOR YOU TOO


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 8 2011, 02:04 PM~20292862
> *THANKS  I GOT SOME PICS COMING FOR YOU TOO
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## soloco




----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 8 2011, 02:04 PM~20292862
> *THANKS  I GOT SOME PICS COMING FOR YOU TOO
> *


whats up jd bugs wants 2 know whats up with the wheels lowrider magazine is doing n article on him and their gonna take pics of his work and he wants 2 show the car but we have no rims so how quick can we get them


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20261521
> *so now that jds catching up and getting things back in order wheres all the shit talkers etc? just wondering cuz when he was doing bad everyone had an opinion now hes knocking em out i dont see people jumping in and giving him a  little credit.
> *



:thumbsup: 

I love my Z's


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Calgary bound yet? :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 11 2011, 04:53 PM~20313206
> *Calgary bound yet?  :happysad:
> *


DUDE I TEXT YOU 5 TIMES WE ARE SITTING AT THE FEDEX I NEED YOUR ADDRESS HURRY PLEASE WE HAVE 20 MIN


----------



## El Callejero

>











:wow: Sick Wheels 
























[/quote]

Nice Car Perro  


> X 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:





> :thumbsup:
> 
> I love my Z's


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 11 2011, 04:55 PM~20313222
> *DUDE I TEXT YOU 5 TIMES WE ARE SITTING AT THE FEDEX I NEED YOUR ADDRESS HURRY PLEASE WE HAVE 20 MIN
> *



Shit I just got those messages. Stupid shitty cell phone. 

Sent you the shipping address. Let me know what's goin down.


----------



## Stomper714

:uh:


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 11 2011, 04:55 PM~20313222
> *DUDE I TEXT YOU 5 TIMES WE ARE SITTING AT THE FEDEX I NEED YOUR ADDRESS HURRY PLEASE WE HAVE 20 MIN
> *


whats up jd bugs wants 2 know whats up with the wheels lowrider magazine is doing n article on him and their gonna take pics of his work and he wants 2 show the car but we have no rims so how quick can we get them


----------



## touchdowntodd

what in the FUKKKKKK homie


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW 

NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: nice! :biggrin:


----------



## goodtimes505

no chromies


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by goodtimes505_@Apr 13 2011, 06:47 PM~20332569
> *no chromies
> *


Chrome what


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 07:09 PM~20332806
> *Chrome what
> *


whats up jd bugs wants 2 know whats up with the wheels lowrider magazine is doing n article on him and their gonna take pics of his work and he wants 2 show the car but we have no rims so how quick can we get them 

ive posted this up 3 times so whats up homie can we get them rims or what let me know whats up dont just ignore me


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Apr 13 2011, 09:51 PM~20334604
> *whats up jd bugs wants 2 know whats up with the wheels lowrider magazine is doing n article on him and their gonna take pics of his work and he wants 2 show the car but we have no rims so how quick can we get them
> 
> ive posted this up 3 times so whats up homie can we get them rims or what let me know whats up dont just ignore me
> *


SORRY DIDNT SEE IT THEYLL BE READY MONDAY OR TUESDAY CALL ME SAT 7147838740


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 11:40 PM~20335509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 14 2011, 02:09 AM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YEP, YEP....CANT WAIT....*


----------



## Voodoo64

how much for the chips? how big are they ? also a set of 72 spoke crosslace no k.o


----------



## speedyshowtime

do you have them in stock right now and how much ?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by YELLOW SS_@Apr 14 2011, 10:27 AM~20337689
> *how much  for the chips? how big are they ?  also a set of 72 spoke crosslace no k.o
> *


THAT WAS HE SAMPLE SET 

THEY WILL BE IN 2 1/4 AND 2 1/2 BLACK AND MULTI COLOR

WHEELS WOULD BE 1400


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by speedyshowtime_@Apr 14 2011, 10:28 AM~20337693
> *do you have them in stock right now and how much ?
> *


I HAVE THE 1ST SET AND WORKING ON THE REST RIGHT NOW 450 FOR THE LOCKING 375 FOR THE SMOOTH


----------



## speedyshowtime

ok smooth one in stock i need a set with chips


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by speedyshowtime_@Apr 14 2011, 10:49 AM~20337850
> *ok smooth one in stock i need a set with chips
> *


ONLY BLACK CHIPS OR CHROME CHIPS YOU CAN PAINT


----------



## Voodoo64

price on blk chips $$


----------



## Voodoo64

price on blk chips $$


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

150


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 14 2011, 10:27 PM~20342672
> *150
> *


West Up JD! its been minute! Jus wanna see if u got the same cell#m i wanna get a few prices. Thanks Homie!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Ya give me a call


----------



## All Out Customs

Sup JD, we moved down the street from you....come check us out and help us celebrate UCE!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589361


----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 09:09 PM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THOSE LOOK AWESOME.WHEN ARE YOU GONNA SHIP MINE OUT.CALL ME


----------



## 84solis

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 05:51 PM~20221742
> *MIGUEL RIGHT
> 
> I WAS HERE WHEN YOU SAID YOU CAME DOWN  ILL SHIP THM OFF ON FRIDAY
> *


What friday were you gonna ship them? This friday? Next friday? Friday after next? What's going on with the knockoffs? Called u, text u, left messages no answer. Let me know
:uh:


----------



## mikelowsix4

LOOKS GOOD JD, KEEP MAKING THEM CLEAN WHEELS.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Apr 15 2011, 07:04 PM~20347601
> *What friday were you gonna ship them? This friday? Next friday? Friday after next? What's going on with the knockoffs? Called u, text u, left messages no answer. Let me know
> :uh:
> *



I'M GOING THROUGH THE SAME BS.DUDE JUST SEND MY KNOCKOFFS AND ACCESSORIES ALREADY.I AM REALLY TIRED OF TRYING TO TRACK YOU DOWN.YOU ARE A MAN OF 1001 EXCUSES. :uh: :uh: I WISH I LIVED IN CALI,IM SURE THIS WOULDN'T BE HAPPENING.YOU'RE TREATING THE EASTCOAST BAD HOMIE. :angry:


----------



## juicemen

:wave:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I know the 1 st two people with complaints 

1st and 2nd customers shipped today I'll forward shipping info Monday. 

3rd. Who are you what's your name have you calked us. I know the 1 st and 2nd customers have and I neglected to contact them back my fault


----------



## Reckless

Thanks JD!

Received EVERYTHING as promised!

Can't wait to roll out in my 64 with style... 
:nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 16 2011, 02:04 AM~20350439
> *I know the 1 st  two people with complaints
> 
> 1st and 2nd customers shipped today I'll forward shipping info Monday.
> 
> 3rd. Who are you what's your name have you calked us. I know the 1 st and 2nd customers have and I neglected to contact them back my fault
> *



PM ME A TRACKING NUMBER.


----------



## Stefan D

Today  :



















(any news on my 5th?)


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

http://hhdesignsca.com/


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20219832
> *FLORIDA BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SUPA SICK WIT IT....CANT GO WRONG WITH THEM Z'S* :wow:


----------



## 63impala1

> http://hhdesignsca.com/
> [/quote


----------



## mikelowsix4

So whats up JD I see that you got the new page up it looks GOOD. Does this mean that your not going to be making Z's no more and going with the new Name? Either way Im sure your going to keep producing them clean wheels. :thumbsup: 

HeY I called you a few times to see about some wheels. Give me a call back when you have time , I pm'd you my number to see what we can work out.


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 18 2011, 01:17 PM~20365839
> *http://hhdesignsca.com/
> *



TTT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 19 2011, 02:54 PM~20374768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 15 2011, 09:07 PM~20350110
> *I'M GOING THROUGH THE SAME BS.DUDE JUST SEND MY KNOCKOFFS AND ACCESSORIES ALREADY.I AM REALLY TIRED OF TRYING TO TRACK YOU DOWN.YOU ARE A MAN OF 1001 EXCUSES. :uh:  :uh: I WISH I LIVED IN CALI,IM SURE THIS WOULDN'T BE HAPPENING.YOU'RE TREATING THE EASTCOAST BAD HOMIE. :angry:
> *


----------



## orangecountyjay

> _Originally posted by juicemen_@Apr 15 2011, 09:35 PM~20350270
> *Add me to that list. Paid in full 11months ago, still nada... but I've been seeing pictures of the ko's for sale here LIL since December, and even on eBay? :uh: I figure since I've payed so long ago I'd be entitled to a set before any outside sales made?
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Wow jay you didn't wait that long for you 1St set. And dude from hi didn't wait 11 months either 
As for calls. You called once. No text and I called you 10x and you dint answer my calls


----------



## orangecountyjay

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 19 2011, 05:59 PM~20376363
> *Wow jay you didn't wait that long for you 1St set. And dude from hi didn't wait 11 months either
> As for calls. You called once. No text and I called you 10x and you dint answer my calls
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

10 more calls and you still don't answer


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Apr 18 2011, 01:17 PM~20365839-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://hhdesignsca.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: FN BADASS :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 19 2011, 08:35 PM~20377248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good in APPLE red homie!


----------



## Stefan D

> _Originally posted by Stefan D_@Apr 18 2011, 12:15 AM~20359314
> *
> (any news on my 5th?)*


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20377248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good JD!!


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 19 2011, 08:35 PM~20377248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 07:09 PM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of KO's just like these ones shipped to 94513.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by MIDNITE510_@Apr 21 2011, 04:40 PM~20391536
> *how much for a set of KO's just like these ones shipped to 94513.
> *



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## 63impala1

> how much for a set of KO's just like these ones shipped to 94513.
> [/
> nice


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20332230
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW
> 
> NOW YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR CHIPS IF YOU LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are the ones i orderd with my rims can i get sum like these when u ship them out 2morro


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 21 2011, 04:45 PM~20391574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET ILL GO BY AND PICK THEM UP TODAY.... :biggrin: 

:naughty:


----------



## Locutt78

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 21 2011, 05:45 PM~20391574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those mafukers are bad :wow: :wow:


----------



## Stomper714

x2 bad ass :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I need a set of chrome KO like my Gold ones JD.. Let me know ASAP POR PLEASES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 21 2011, 04:45 PM~20391574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 254BIGFISH

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 14 2011, 12:40 AM~20335509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sent you a pm can you give me a quote


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

Hey JD got someone looking for 100 spoke 13's. Gold spoke and nipples with tires to 95020.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

http://hhdesignsca.com/


----------



## All Out Customs

:biggrin:


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 27 2011, 06:24 PM~20434671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 28 2011, 12:08 AM~20437301
> *http://hhdesignsca.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Im fellin the shirts JD! Lookin good homie! Hit me up and let me know what the shirts are going for


----------



## 87cutty530

Ill never understand why people will spend thousands of dollars on some rims... no offense to anyone, but i would rather stick to og wire or envious touch... i would never roll on d's or zeniths... what brings out the car is how u present yourself with it.. not some rims... but thats just my opinion.. maybe im wrong..


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Apr 28 2011, 02:39 PM~20440100
> *Ill never understand why people will spend thousands of dollars on some rims... no offense to anyone, but i would rather stick to og wire or envious touch... i would never roll on d's or zeniths... what brings out the car is how u present yourself with it.. not some rims... but thats just my opinion.. maybe im wrong..
> *


*
NO DISRESPECT BUT DIDNT YOUR MOMMA EVER TOLD YOU IF YOU AINT GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY DONT SAY NOTHING AT ALL.* 

*ESPECIALLY ABOUT ANOTHER ****** HUSTLE.*


----------



## 63impala1

> _Originally posted by 63impala1_@Apr 28 2011, 11:20 AM~20439998
> *
> *


quote]


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 11:53 AM~20440202
> *
> NO DISRESPECT BUT DIDNT YOUR MOMMA EVER TOLD YOU IF YOU AINT GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY DONT SAY NOTHING AT ALL.
> 
> ESPECIALLY ABOUT ANOTHER ****** HUSTLE.
> *


None taken.. and i speak freely on what i see... its just common sense, some will agree, some wont... it is what it is..

And im not knocking his hustle, at the end of the day hes still selling rims.. get it, got it, good..


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Apr 28 2011, 10:39 AM~20440100
> *Ill never understand why people will spend thousands of dollars on some rims... no offense to anyone, but i would rather stick to og wire or envious touch... i would never roll on d's or zeniths... what brings out the car is how u present yourself with it.. not some rims... but thats just my opinion.. maybe im wrong..
> *


with your logic, we would all be rolling in 1997 Honda Civics


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 28 2011, 12:03 PM~20440256
> *with your logic, we would all be rolling in 1997 Honda Civics
> *


Awesome!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Apr 28 2011, 12:39 PM~20440100
> *Ill never understand why people will spend thousands of dollars on some rims... no offense to anyone, but i would rather stick to og wire or envious touch... i would never roll on d's or zeniths... what brings out the car is how u present yourself with it.. not some rims... but thats just my opinion.. maybe im wrong..
> *


Some people got it and some dont.. Plain and simple.. If you want to have a top notch ride you got to spend bread! Just the same with good quality interior, paint, juice, frame, cars etc..

You gotta pay the cost to be the boss homeboy.. And I got a receipt :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 28 2011, 12:26 PM~20440418
> *Some people got it and some dont.. Plain and simple.. If you want to have a top notch ride you got to spend bread! Just the same with good quality interior, paint, juice, frame, cars etc..
> 
> You gotta pay the cost to be the boss homeboy.. And I got a receipt  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 28 2011, 12:26 PM~20440418
> *Some people got it and some dont.. Plain and simple.. If you want to have a top notch ride you got to spend bread! Just the same with good quality interior, paint, juice, frame, cars etc..
> 
> You gotta pay the cost to be the boss homeboy.. And I got a receipt  :biggrin:
> *


Well Said GOODTIMES...QUAILTY rides cost $$$ to build...you can get a grill polished or you can get it "Show Chromed", Stainless steel spokes or steel ones that rust...A quailty wheel will cost more than any CHINA just in the material it takes to make one...

But, I can understand the guy...NOT EVERYONE HAS DEEP POCKETS....I rather have some wheels than NO wheels...Much respect....RFFR


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Apr 28 2011, 11:39 AM~20440100
> *Ill never understand why people will spend thousands of dollars on some rims... no offense to anyone, but i would rather stick to og wire or envious touch... i would never roll on d's or zeniths... what brings out the car is how u present yourself with it.. not some rims... but thats just my opinion.. maybe im wrong..
> *


I don't understand how you can put thousand and thousands of dollars into your car, then spend 350 on a set of ching changs. (not talking about your car) Some people prefer quality and those who know just know, but your looking really stupid right about now !


----------



## Mr Impala

same reason some people build g bodies and some build 58 rags


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 28 2011, 12:45 PM~20440562
> *Well Said GOODTIMES...QUAILTY rides cost $$$ to build...you can get a grill polished or you can get it "Show Chromed", Stainless steel spokes or steel ones that rust...A quailty wheel will cost more than any CHINA just in the material it takes to make one...
> 
> But, I can understand the guy...NOT EVERYONE HAS DEEP POCKETS....I rather have some wheels than NO wheels...Much respect....RFFR
> *


Understandable... i feel ya.. i guess im not seeing it like that..




> _Originally posted by ALL OR NOTHING_@Apr 28 2011, 12:48 PM~20440581
> *I don't understand how you can put thousand and thousands of dollars into your car, then spend 350 on a set of ching changs. (not talking about your car) Some people prefer quality and those who know just know, but your looking really stupid right about now !
> *


Im looking stupid? How? By comparing thousand dollar rims, to 350? I had chinas on my daily, all chrome.. summer winter spring fall for 3 years and they never rusted, chrome chippin, nothin, so to me, thats great quality rims... if you know how to take care of ur rims, then u saved a lot... im just stating its a trip so much money is spent when there are others that produce the same amount of work.... im on a budget so i go with what i can.... so feeling stupid? Ha.. far from it dude..

on a side note, i was just reading of a lot of people who say it takess months and months to get there rims, when jd himself stated it takes months to make.. i meanno disrespect to current zenith owner... it was just my own opinion...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN FLAVOR AND BUDGET 

POLO-GUCCI
TIMEX-ROLEX
CADILLAC-BENZ


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

ITS TRUE FROM 2006-2009 2 TO 4 WEEKS WAS ALONG TIME 
2010-2011 HAS BEEN A BAD TIME GETTING STUFF DONE AND NO MATTER WHAT TELL TELL STORIES OTHERS HAVE I KNOW THERE HAVING TROUBLES AS WELL 
BUT WE KEEP PUSHING FOWARD ,INNOVATING AND REDESIGNING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: CHARLIEBROWN57
:biggrin:


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Apr 28 2011, 01:18 PM~20440782
> * im on a budget so i go with what i can
> *


do what you can bro  I prefer dayton or zenith because they are a much nicer looking wheel. You may not notice a difference but i do, and thats all that matters.


----------



## thepenguin013

Can u PM me a quote for these 13x7 but Black and chrome? Please list everything that is included. thanks


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Apr 28 2011, 01:18 PM~20440782
> *Understandable... i feel ya.. i guess im not seeing it like that..
> Im looking stupid? How? By comparing thousand dollar rims, to 350? I had chinas on my daily, all chrome.. summer winter spring fall for 3 years and they never rusted, chrome chippin, nothin, so to me, thats great quality rims... if you know how to take care of ur rims, then u saved a lot... im just stating its a trip so much money is spent when there are others that produce the same amount of work.... im on a budget so i go with what i can.... so feeling stupid? Ha.. far from it dude..
> 
> on a side note, i was just reading of a lot of people who say it takess months and months to get there rims, when jd himself stated it takes months to make..  i meanno disrespect to current zenith owner... it was just my own opinion...
> *



WRONG. 

Chinas are mass produced with production parts and fasteners. Z's are hand built, parts are machined, chromed, and powder coated locally in California. I can't even believe this is a conversation! I had JD build me the rims for my car because I've hand built most of my ride as well! It ain't a daily, and it certainly won't be through winters like your ride. Candy paint will rest in places your ride is probably rusting out. 

I can understand a budget build, but hey lets face it... A plain old chrome set of Z's with no custom touches are pretty affordable. And since when is lowriding a cheap thing to get into anyways??? Even on a budget build wrapping a frame and buying a whole set of batteries will put you into the 4 digits.


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 27 2011, 06:24 PM~20434671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hoss805

Zenith / Dayton is the way to go,


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 28 2011, 10:26 AM~20440418
> *Some people got it and some dont.. Plain and simple.. If you want to have a top notch ride you got to spend bread! Just the same with good quality interior, paint, juice, frame, cars etc..
> 
> You gotta pay the cost to be the boss homeboy.. And I got a receipt  :biggrin:
> *



I will be stealing this later on for my sig :biggrin: 

I just got to spend some more first :wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 30 2011, 08:01 AM~20449077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 03:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW those look so amazing man!


----------



## RAIDER71

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 02:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait till those are on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 05:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why is it that those remind me of a #2 from whataburger with whatasize frys and a cold 42oz coke


----------



## resname93

how much for something like this in black instead of the red


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 1 2011, 11:03 AM~20459383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for something like this in black instead of the red
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ceez6d5

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 30 2011, 05:46 AM~20453044
> *why is it that those remind me of a #2 from whataburger with whatasize frys and a cold 42oz coke
> *


 cuz your from texas and thas all yall motherfuckers eat


----------



## Stefan D

> _Originally posted by Stefan D_@Apr 21 2011, 01:00 AM~20383409
> *
> Any news on my 5th
> 
> *


JD, can you please respond?!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Stefan D_@May 3 2011, 04:26 PM~20476283
> *JD, can you please respond?!
> *



AMEN TO THAT.HIT ME BACK ALSO JD,I THINK THIS DUDE IS A PART TIME MAGICIAN. :uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SORRY BEEN OUT FOR A FEW DAYS PMS SENT


----------



## Kelo

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 30 2011, 05:46 AM~20453044
> *why is it that those remind me of a #2 from whataburger with whatasize frys and a cold 42oz coke
> *


Wataburger references are not allowed, unless your willing to ship


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@May 3 2011, 05:41 PM~20478017
> *Wataburger references are not allowed, unless your willing to ship
> *


CORRECT


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 02:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship:  :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@May 4 2011, 01:41 AM~20478017
> *Wataburger references are not allowed, unless your willing to ship
> *


All this talk about it, one of my homies whos been to Houston talked about it like it was the best burgers on the planet. 

Got to try it sometime.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 4 2011, 02:34 AM~20481558
> *All this talk about it, one of my homies whos been to Houston talked about it like it was the best burgers on the planet.
> 
> Got to try it sometime.
> *



there good ..so are the breakfast burgers too like the eggmuffin.. when i was working in corpus..


----------



## resname93

whataburger is the shit, wish i could get some  damn taliban :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 4 2011, 03:34 AM~20481558
> *All this talk about it, one of my homies whos been to Houston talked about it like it was the best burgers on the planet.
> 
> Got to try it sometime.
> *



those who know..just know


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 4 2011, 02:34 AM~20481558
> *All this talk about it, one of my homies whos been to Houston talked about it like it was the best burgers on the planet.
> 
> Got to try it sometime.
> *


BELIEVE ME THERE IS NO BURGER LIKE A WHATABURGER


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+May 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20481582-->
> 
> 
> 
> there good ..so are the breakfast burgers too like the eggmuffin.. when i was working in corpus..
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to go there and eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 06:23 PM~20483077
> *those who know..just know
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 4 2011, 07:24 PM~20483409
> *BELIEVE ME THERE IS NO BURGER LIKE A WHATABURGER
> *


You should start franchising in LA.


----------



## KLIQUESD

Thanks again JD! Good man to do business with, took good care of me. I'll post pics of wheels later...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by KLIQUESD_@May 4 2011, 02:20 PM~20484431
> *Thanks again JD! Good man to do business with, took good care of me. I'll post pics of wheels later...
> *


LIKEWISE


----------



## hitman*USMC

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20219832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set like this but 72 spoke and where the silver leafing is have it silver with flake


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 4 2011, 02:55 AM~20481582
> *there good ..so are the breakfast burgers too like the eggmuffin.. when i was working in corpus..
> 
> 
> *


we have one near us! cant beat it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

i ate there lastnight......and the day before that.....twice last week....i guess its safe to say i eat there at least twice a week :biggrin: inbox me ur numbers and i will send pics :biggrin: :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 4 2011, 07:15 AM~20481641
> *whataburger is the shit, wish i could get some  damn taliban :biggrin:
> *


same here


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 5 2011, 09:15 AM~20489149
> *same here
> *


but thats why we do what we do bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2011, 07:11 AM~20489131
> *i ate there lastnight......and the day before that.....twice last week....i guess its safe to say i eat there at least twice a week :biggrin: inbox me ur numbers and i will send pics :biggrin:  :0
> *


YOU GOT MY NUMBER BUT YOU ALSO HAVE MY ADDRESS SEND ME THE REAL THING LOL


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 03:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for them????


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Pm sent


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 03:27 PM~20492180
> *Pm sent
> *


replied... :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20492669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sell the red chips seperate?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 04:44 PM~20492669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those black chips are going to look good! :biggrin:


----------



## lowcas06

How mucho.


----------



## lowcas06

> http://hhdesignsca.com/


----------



## lowcas06

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 03:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How mucho


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 5 2011, 06:07 PM~20493217
> *You sell the red chips seperate?
> *


100 a set


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 29 2011, 03:02 PM~20449085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *How much for a set like this?*


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 04:44 PM~20492669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 6 2011, 09:40 AM~20496818
> *100 a set
> *


u got pm


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 4 2011, 04:55 AM~20481582
> *there good ..so are the breakfast burgers too like the eggmuffin.. when i was working in corpus..
> 
> 
> *


"BREAKFAST ON A BUN" O yeaaaaa

hey jd how much for a set of gold locking ko's


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@May 6 2011, 07:21 PM~20500254
> *"BREAKFAST ON A BUN" O yeaaaaa
> 
> hey jd how much for a set of gold locking ko's
> *


550


----------



## eric0425

:wave: :wave: What up JD


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 1 2011, 11:03 AM~20459383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for something like this in black instead of the red
> *


NICE! HOW MUCH FOR SOME BUT IN BRIGHT RED LIKE MY AVITAR??


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 7 2011, 08:01 PM~20504829
> *ttt
> *


One of the hex screws fell out of my spinner...do you carry more of these and how much to 78210................ :biggrin: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@May 7 2011, 07:25 PM~20504910
> *One of the hex screws fell out of my spinner...do you carry more of these and how much to 78210................ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


theres a nut and bolt spot right there of the 35 and the broadway exit if thets out the way send me your address and ill send you a couple 
have to make sure that when you tighten them they pop


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20508164
> *theres a nut and bolt spot right there of the 35 and the broadway exit if thets out the way send me your address and ill send you a couple
> have to make sure that when you tighten them they pop
> *


I offered to pay for some,and you wouldn't send any,wtf?  
I lost 2 already,I love these k-offs,but this is embarassing. :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

That's funny cause I sell the for a $1 each. But you can get them at any nut and bolt store


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I GOT MY WHEELS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 04:44 PM~20492669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JD CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE ON THE RED ONES


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 9 2011, 04:43 PM~20516444
> *I GOT MY WHEELS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 04:44 PM~20492669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


USO need a price(red chips) of 4 shipped to San Jo


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 10 2011, 04:06 AM~20520448
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I wanna give them a good wash. They're a little dirty from the shipping. Ha ha I would be lying if I said I didn't sleep with one under my pillow last night ha ha


----------



## 84solis

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Apr 15 2011, 04:04 PM~20347601
> *What friday were you gonna ship them? This friday? Next friday? Friday after next? What's going on with the knockoffs? Called u, text u, left messages no answer. Let me know
> :uh:
> *


What's up? Names Miguel Solis its been over 2 months of excuses and excuses. When are you gonna ship the knockoffs?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 10 2011, 09:29 PM~20526858
> *I wanna give them a good wash. They're a little dirty from the shipping. Ha ha I would be lying if I said I didn't sleep with one under my pillow last night ha ha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Who cares about comfort when your sleeping on a Z! :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 5 2011, 04:44 PM~20492669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN JD


----------



## Purple Haze

:cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 11 2011, 05:29 AM~20526858
> *I wanna give them a good wash. They're a little dirty from the shipping. Ha ha I would be lying if I said I didn't sleep with one under my pillow last night ha ha
> *


They look even better out in the sun! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

Sounds cozy! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 10 2011, 09:29 PM~20526858
> *I wanna give them a good wash. They're a little dirty from the shipping. Ha ha I would be lying if I said I didn't sleep with one under my pillow last night ha ha
> *


  looks nice!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Sep 13 2010, 06:16 AM~18553325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NNice


----------



## Hernan




----------



## Wizzard

TTT for the homie!


----------



## flaked85

I MUST SAY AFTER A LONGER WAIT THAN I PLANNED,JD CAME THROUGH ON HIS END AND MY RIMS AND MY KNOCK-OFFS I JUST RECEIVED ARE ABSOLUTLEY BAD ASS.THANX JD.IMA POST PICS LATER.


----------



## MR.50

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 21 2010, 11:43 PM~18109204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@May 17 2011, 05:02 PM~20572624
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE....... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: What up my brotha from anotha motha :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 14 2011, 08:24 AM~20551104
> *I MUST SAY AFTER A LONGER WAIT THAN I PLANNED,JD CAME THROUGH ON HIS END AND MY RIMS AND MY KNOCK-OFFS I JUST RECEIVED ARE ABSOLUTLEY BAD ASS.THANX JD.IMA POST PICS LATER.
> *


Pics yet? :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see how mine turned out in person! :biggrin:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20508164
> *theres a nut and bolt spot right there of the 35 and the broadway exit if thets out the way send me your address and ill send you a couple
> have to make sure that when you tighten them they pop
> *


thanks homie..i live right by there, can u be more specific?? is it by the pig stand or?? 

if not i will pm u my address and i can send u some paypal coin for ur time and shipping if u don't mind?????????

is it ok to just use lock tight on them so they won't ever fall out......... :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@May 20 2011, 07:20 AM~20592193
> *thanks homie..i live right by there, can u be more specific?? is it by the pig stand or??
> 
> if not i will pm u my address and i can send u some paypal coin for ur time and shipping if u don't mind?????????
> 
> is it ok to just use lock tight on them so they won't ever fall out......... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IF YOU WERE ON 35 ITS ON THAT STREET YOU WOULD TAKE BEFORE THE PIG STAND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=2593...pSddeWMOf9Fw3gw


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 20 2011, 01:59 PM~20593967
> *http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=2593...pSddeWMOf9Fw3gw
> *


ok..i got it...Thanks Homie............. :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

whats goin on JD, any pics?


----------



## AztecWarrior

Yo JD, can you post a pic of a 72 spoke 15x7 reverse lace?


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

pm a price on all chrome 72 reverse, cross lace, 13x7's with the knock off engraved.


----------



## UCE*EP

USO I need some wheels just like these but 72 spoke with the white lip.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I also need some 72 spoke with the lip, nipples and hub green for this ride..



Both shipped to El Paso TX
Let me know homie... send me pm.. Gracias!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

JD PM ME PRICE FOR 2 13X7 REV 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE "WHEELS ONLY"
NO ACC'S SHIPPED TO -59414-


----------



## langeberg

SUP HOMIE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 24 2011, 10:58 AM~20618457
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


hey fam how are you send me some pics


----------



## Wizzard

Bump!


----------



## 79 cutty

Mine showed up yesterday! Looking damn sexy! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2011, 08:31 AM~20631745
> *Mine showed up yesterday! Looking damn sexy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## resname93

whats goin on JD?


----------



## resname93

anyone heard from JD?


----------



## Wizzard

resname93 said:


> anyone heard from JD?


Talked to him the other day.


----------



## Purple Haze

Wizzard said:


> Talked to him the other day.


Same here


----------



## Homer Pimpson

<p>Need a price on one 14x6 cross lace 72 spoke all chrome except the gold ring around the hub. Need spinner two prong straight ear and adapter with it.</p>


----------



## orange 83

need my 5th spinner i paid for over a year ago i have pm you twice with no response


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## orange 83

orange 83 said:


> need my 5th spinner i paid for over a year ago i have pm you twice with no response


 ttt


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


those are bad ass,


----------



## BIG PAGE




----------



## orange 83

orange 83 said:


> ttt


 A reply would be nice. paid for five wheels and five spinners, still short a spinner.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Purple Haze said:


> Same here





Wizzard said:


> Talked to him the other day.


i was gonna call him but stopped at whatabuger instead :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i was gonna call him but stopped at whatabuger instead :thumbsup:


Whatabubbleguts! Not a fan


----------



## 84solis

84solis said:


> What's up? Names Miguel Solis its been over 2 months of excuses and excuses. When are you gonna ship the knockoffs?


Called left message, text u, sent personal message. No answer. What's going on? Paid in FuLL april 2010, received wheels in march 2011 with out the knockoffs. PEOPLE think TWICE if you plan on buying from this so called wheel company. This is some real ShADY shit going on here!!! Where are my knockoffs?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Purple Haze said:


> Whatabubbleguts! Not a fan


i eat whataburger damn near everyday...i had it today as a matter of a fact....no mud butt


----------



## Purple Haze

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i eat whataburger damn near everyday...i had it today as a matter of a fact....no mud butt


Man you got that iron gut fool...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Purple Haze said:


> Man you got that iron gut fool...


----------



## orange 83

84solis said:


> Called left message, text u, sent personal message. No answer. What's going on? Paid in FuLL april 2010, received wheels in march 2011 with out the knockoffs. PEOPLE think TWICE if you plan on buying from this so called wheel company. This is some real ShADY shit going on here!!! Where are my knockoffs?


 same here paid in full January 13th 2010 ordered 5 wheels and 5 knock offs. Instead I got 4 wheels 4 knock offs a 5th wheel that the ring doesnt match and it had a flat spot on the dish and still no 5th spinner.


----------



## fidecaddy

need some all chrome cross lace with 3bar knock off shipped to 93901


----------



## fidecaddy

need some 13by 7 all chrome cross lace with 3bar knock off shipped to 93901


----------



## Wizzard

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i was gonna call him but stopped at whatabuger instead :thumbsup:


Damn stop teasin already!


----------



## Mr Impala

i was in az a few days ago had a whataburger there was gonna stop but i had just stuffed myself at el taco tote!


----------



## payfred

What up JD I need some more Zs. All chrome 13s cross lace 60 spoke USO edition. PM me price so we can make moves fam


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

sup homie, you got a status on those four sets of rims i cashed you out on? its been over a month, just wanna know where you at on em, and how much longer it will be. I also got the money for my engraved K.O. for my set we agreed on. before i send you the money for em, i will wait to hear back on where you are at on my oigional order. 
By the way, i did speak with Jesse about a week and a half ago, he did not know where you were at on my order, it seemed like there was no progress at all. keep me posted big dog..


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

TTT


----------



## Guest

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


damn how much for these shipped to 78210,,,,and how much for sum black Z wheel chips??? tks


----------



## NINJA

hno:


----------



## THESITUATION

WAS DA PRIZE FOR 5 OF THESE TO TEXAS 76105 13X7 PM THANKS


----------



## Wizzard

Oh I love em!


----------



## fullsize67

Wizzard said:


> Oh I love em!


:thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

how are the rims coming JD?


----------



## G2G_Al

What's Up JD, Hope all is well.. I will stop by the shop next week to order my rims, pm me if you need anything.. 
Thanks Bro.


----------



## el mexicano

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ALMOST DONE JUST ONE MORE STEP


 how much would these come out to?


----------



## 84solis

84solis said:


> Called left message, text u, sent personal message. No answer. What's going on? Paid in FuLL april 2010, received wheels in march 2011 with out the knockoffs. PEOPLE think TWICE if you plan on buying from this so called wheel company. This is some real ShADY shit going on here!!! Where are my knockoffs?


 Can I get a answer on what's going on?


----------



## 818 caprice

After reading all this feedback I'm going with DAYTONS....


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

how much for a set of just the knock offs?


----------



## TKeeby79

818 caprice said:


> After reading all this feedback I'm going with DAYTONS....


All I have to say is I have Z's and did not have the issues most of LIL members state. JD answered my calls and if not always got back to me. What people don't realize these Wheels are one off and built to each persons vision. JD is not the Chromer, the Assembly person, Engraver, or Powder Coater he is the owner of a company that out sources his wheels to all of those people. Yet at the end if we lined up 10 owners of Z's and asked how they like there wheels they would all state they LOVE them.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ITS TRUE FROM 2006-2009 2 TO 4 WEEKS WAS ALONG TIME
> 2010-2011 HAS BEEN A BAD TIME GETTING STUFF DONE AND NO MATTER WHAT TELL TELL STORIES OTHERS HAVE I KNOW THERE HAVING TROUBLES AS WELL
> BUT WE KEEP PUSHING FOWARD ,INNOVATING AND REDESIGNING


JD whats up fam! Keep pushin that quality product and keep pushing forward! 

How much for a set of these?


----------



## resname93

84solis said:


> Can I get a answer on what's going on?





phillip_ndrsn said:


> sup homie, you got a status on those four sets of rims i cashed you out on? its been over a month, just wanna know where you at on em, and how much longer it will be. I also got the money for my engraved K.O. for my set we agreed on. before i send you the money for em, i will wait to hear back on where you are at on my oigional order.
> By the way, i did speak with Jesse about a week and a half ago, he did not know where you were at on my order, it seemed like there was no progress at all. keep me posted big dog..


----------



## resname93

84solis said:


> Can I get a answer on what's going on?





phillip_ndrsn said:


> sup homie, you got a status on those four sets of rims i cashed you out on? its been over a month, just wanna know where you at on em, and how much longer it will be. I also got the money for my engraved K.O. for my set we agreed on. before i send you the money for em, i will wait to hear back on where you are at on my oigional order.
> By the way, i did speak with Jesse about a week and a half ago, he did not know where you were at on my order, it seemed like there was no progress at all. keep me posted big dog..





resname93 said:


>


any word on my homie?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


how much for the fourth rim down the lighter blue in a 72 cross lace with gold ring and gold two way knock off with gold nipples and a light blue lip please pm with price and ill need 5 of them thank you


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

84solis said:


> Can I get a answer on what's going on?


SHIPPED LAST WEEK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SHIPPED LAST WEEK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU ARE 
MY SON HANDLES ALL THE ORDERS AND SPOKE WITH THE CUSTOMER THAT PLACED THAT ORDER AND HE KNOWS THE PROCESS 

6 WEEKS BUILD TIME


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TANGERINE IS AT POWDER 

YOU HAVE MY NUMBER IF YOU NEED TO CONTACT E REMBER I GAVE YOU MY DIRECT CELL


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> TANGERINE IS AT POWDER
> 
> YOU HAVE MY NUMBER IF YOU NEED TO CONTACT E REMBER I GAVE YOU MY DIRECT CELL


remember i am in Afghanistan homie, i cant just call. how much longer? and thanks for the update:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> TANGERINE IS AT POWDER
> 
> YOU HAVE MY NUMBER IF YOU NEED TO CONTACT E REMBER I GAVE YOU MY DIRECT CELL


remember i am in Afghanistan homie, i cant just call. how much longer? and thanks for the update:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

TKeeby79 said:


> JD is *not the Chromer, the Assembly person, Engraver, or Powder Coater *he is the owner of a company that out sources his wheels to all of those people.


Then what part of JDs wheels make it a ZENITH? The design?


----------



## NINJA

Any word on mine???


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just placed my order.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU ARE
> MY SON HANDLES ALL THE ORDERS AND SPOKE WITH THE CUSTOMER THAT PLACED THAT ORDER AND HE KNOWS THE PROCESS
> 
> 6 WEEKS BUILD TIME


i am the one who placed the order, and paid in full for 4 sets of rims big dog. i know the process and understand it takes time, and i dont have a problem with that. but it has been 6 weeks already and all i am lookin for is a status report. just a little piece of mind for a customer who dropped a lot of fetti for a product that i am anxious to recieve.


----------



## langeberg

HAPPY B-DAY MY FRIEND AND ALSO HAVE A HAPPY 4TH OF JULY


----------



## Wizzard

Hope you had a good 4th of July homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

resname93 said:


> remember i am in Afghanistan homie, i cant just call. how much longer? and thanks for the update:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank you for fighting for our country, stay safe


----------



## NINJA

MR.59 said:


> thank you for fighting for our country, stay safe


X2 :worship:

looking for an update as well....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## langeberg

Wizzard said:


> Hope you had a good 4th of July homie! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie...


----------



## resname93

NINJA said:


> X2 :worship:
> 
> looking for an update as well....





HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>





HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Cant wait to see mine:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

langeberg said:


> Thanks homie...


Haha! You too homie!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## RAIDER71

Can't wait to see these on my truck!!!!


----------



## payfred

RAIDER71 said:


> Can't wait to see these on my truck!!!!


Those are nice fam! I'm also waiting on a set. Got the tires here waitin!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## El Stephano

I am still waiting for your proposal


----------



## payfred

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


What up JD are those chrome ones in the back mine? If so would you please pm me or post a good pic of em. Thanks fam! TTT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NO THOSE ARE 72'S


----------



## payfred

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> NO THOSE ARE 72'S


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Hey JD, Are my chips in yet? Let me know what's up. THanks. M


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NEED OPINION ASAP 

THIS 












OR 


THIS




















IT WILL BE UNDER THE CHROME


----------



## TxGalaxie64

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


 
i bought these a few months back and i could never figure out what they were i saw a pic in this post that looks close.
















do these look like Zs to anybody?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NEED A FRONT PIC


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

How much for a set of 72z crosslaced 14's with black nips and black hubs with all accesories shipped to 28405. Will they interfere with skirts on a 1975 caprice?


----------



## DanielDucati

TxGalaxie64 said:


> i bought these a few months back and i could never figure out what they were i saw a pic in this post that looks close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do these look like Zs to anybody?


There not Zeniths there Pinnicle Wire Wheels....I sold a triple gold set on here a few months back...all 4 wheels were stamped with D3 and on all 4 barrels have pinnicle wire wheel stickers from 1999


----------



## 79 cutty

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> NEED OPINION ASAP
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WILL BE UNDER THE CHROME


I like option number 1 personally. Looks like the trim ring.


----------



## TxGalaxie64

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> NEED A FRONT PIC


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

DEFF NOT ZENITHS SORRY


----------



## Harley Starr

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> NEED OPINION ASAP
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WILL BE UNDER THE CHROME


FIRST one


----------



## TxGalaxie64

DanielDucati said:


> There not Zeniths there Pinnicle Wire Wheels....I sold a triple gold set on here a few months back...all 4 wheels were stamped with D3 and on all 4 barrels have pinnicle wire wheel stickers from 1999


thanks for the help yall
daniel do you know where i could find more info on pinnicle wheels?
i had 2 with tires mounted and i just had them removed today to find a silver sticker on one with red letters explaining a warranty does this sound familiar?


----------



## milton6599

Whats up JD. It's Mickey from Chicago!! Hit me up a.s.a.p.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THATS A DARK BLUE


----------



## LURCH63

how much for all chrome cross lace 14s, 2 14x7 and 2 14x6?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

price on two all gold 13s lmk


----------



## Hernan

RAIDER71 said:


> Can't wait to see these on my truck!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> NEED OPINION ASAP
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WILL BE UNDER THE CHROME


1st ONE,,,,,,,LOOKS LIKE A RING, AND THE RING IS YOUR SIGNATURE. GUYS WILL KNOW THESE ARE YOURS JUST WALKING UP TO THEM


----------



## NINJA

Whats the word on my wheels?


----------



## resname93

NINJA said:


> Whats the word on my wheels?



x63


----------



## payfred

NINJA said:


> Whats the word on my wheels?





resname93 said:


> x63


X64


----------



## 6DEUCE6

JD, What's up with my chips? It's going on 4 months. Call me. M


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## NINJA

still trying to get an update...


----------



## Wizzard

Whats crackin homie, give me a call.


----------



## NINJA

Never got that call homie!


----------



## veterano

*HUSTLE_HARDER_63* 







my brother erine from nc cant get a hold of you no more whats going on it been 10 months still no rimz call him


----------



## rivman

DAMN!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

These ****** a crooks....orderd wheels two years ago never got shit....BIG O TIRES STORE 83 west mac oakland....


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Damn, I sent money for 4 sets of zeniths. Its been 3 months.........this aint sounding too good.
Roadtrip?


----------



## 818 caprice

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Damn, I sent money for 4 sets of zeniths. Its been 3 months.........this aint sounding too good.Roadtrip?


 I know where his shop is at....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

7625 rosecrans ave 14 paramount ca 90723 same place for the past year


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

6DEUCE6 said:


> JD, What's up with my chips? It's going on 4 months. Call me. M


WE STILL HAVNT GOT CHIPS IN YET 

THE VENDOR IS TELLING US 30 MORE DAYS NOW


----------



## JB602

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Damn, I sent money for 4 sets of zeniths. Its been 3 months.........this aint sounding too good.
> Roadtrip?


WE MIGHT BE BEHIND ON SOME ORDERS CAUSE OF SOME SET BACKS AND THE LOSS OF TWO FRIENDS/ SUPPLIERS BUT WERE STILL MAKING WHEELS 
BUT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME BY


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> WE MIGHT BE BEHIND ON SOME ORDERS CAUSE OF SOME SET BACKS AND THE LOSS OF TWO FRIENDS/ SUPPLIERS BUT WERE STILL MAKING WHEELS BUT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME BY


All we really want is an update, as long as you are still making our wheels we are good. But look at it from our perspective. Its been well over the 6 week timeframe u gave, and all I ever see on your post is people complaining bout not getting wheels, chips, knockoffs. I dont know u, and I took your companys word on getting my wheels in a reasonable timeframe. Just wanna ride homie, we all just wanna ride.


----------



## resname93

phillip_ndrsn said:


> All we really want is an update, as long as you are still making our wheels we are good. But look at it from our perspective. Its been well over the 6 week timeframe u gave, and all I ever see on your post is people complaining bout not getting wheels, chips, knockoffs. I dont know u, and I took your companys word on getting my wheels in a reasonable timeframe. Just wanna ride homie, we all just wanna ride.


yes sir


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

phillip_ndrsn said:


> All we really want is an update, as long as you are still making our wheels we are good. But look at it from our perspective. Its been well over the 6 week timeframe u gave, and all I ever see on your post is people complaining bout not getting wheels, chips, knockoffs. I dont know u, and I took your companys word on getting my wheels in a reasonable timeframe. Just wanna ride homie, we all just wanna ride.


i understand that 

my son spoke to whom ever it was that placed the order and gave a update 

call us on tuesday when u have time please


----------



## resname93

going on 13 weeks! anything?! thats more then double the time you said they will be done. i have tried to be patient and everything. i have PMed you and nothing.


----------



## el cuate-g

Are you the one selling the zenith knockoffs on ebay?


----------



## NINJA

resname93 said:


> going on 13 weeks! anything?! thats more then double the time you said they will be done. i have tried to be patient and everything. i have PMed you and nothing.


12 weeks for me and nothing, I keep getting told I will get a phone call and still nothing!


----------



## juicemen

Can I please get an update on the status of my knock offs and accessories. I've been waiting for a very long time. My original invoice is dated 5/6/2010. I've had none of my phone calls returned, and having a hard time getting in touch with you.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

juicemen said:


> Can I please get an update on the status of my knock offs and accessories. I've been waiting for a very long time. My original invoice is dated 5/6/2010. I've had none of my phone calls returned, and having a hard time getting in touch with you.


ARE YOU THE GUY FROM HAWAII IF SO CALL ME PLEASE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

resname93 said:


> going on 13 weeks! anything?! thats more then double the time you said they will be done. i have tried to be patient and everything. i have PMed you and nothing.


I JUST PMED YOU THE OTHER DAY YOULL BE FINISHED BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

OC BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Hernan

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup: I think I know the engraver that did those... :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> OC BOUND


Damn I thought it said NC BOUND I was reading too fast. Shit


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## FPEREZII

regal ryda said:


>


:thumbsup: Very nice!


----------



## Caddieman 805

What up JD TTT for the Z


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Shit, I thought that was my old 62 . Brings back memories.


----------



## Caddieman 805

Got my knockoffs on time like always


----------



## lowrydajohn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ARE YOU THE GUY FROM HAWAII IF SO CALL ME PLEASE


right here homie any good news?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

hey jd, thanks for callin me back last week. I been waitin very patiently for the few sets I ordered. You guys have always answered your phone, never blew me off. I understand what the company is dealin with right now. And I know u guys are still pushin out wheels and accessories. I will give u a call in about a week or so to check out the status. Jd and his son are solid dudes.
Oh yeah, those ko's we spoke about are locking engraved right?
Thanks again homie


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Purple Haze

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>



Cant wait to get these!!


----------



## Caddieman 805

how can i get my hands on some of the JD? give me a call


HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## TKeeby79

DAM!! 


HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


----------



## El Callejero

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


How much for a set of rims just rims like these? No ko's just got some from u!!! or adapters just 4 rims


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

CALL 7147838740 JESSE FOR PRICES


----------



## NINJA

JD what's the word on my wheels?


----------



## Hernan

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Caddieman 805

:thumbsup:


HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


----------



## Purple Haze

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>



Damn those are just dumb sick JD!!


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


*DAMN THESE ARE SICK WHEN WILL MINE BE DONE*


----------



## tpimuncie

Got my knock offs Paid him on monday they arrived thursday, thanks homie.


----------



## dads86regal

I would like to get price on some 13/7 Crome wire wheels 72 spoke cross lace. Thanks


----------



## MR CHOCO

are there adapters for a 36 chevy master deluxe 6 lug


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


*DAMN THESE ARE SICK WHEN WILL MINE BE DONE*


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

soldierboy said:


> *DAMN THESE ARE SICK WHEN WILL MINE BE DONE*


HERNANS WORKING ON THEM HE HAD SOME SERIOUS FAMILY ISSUES AND WAS GONE FOR 2 MONTHS SO HES WORKING ON GETTING CAUGHT UP


----------



## 13OZKAR

DAMN NICE WHEELS BUT "NO OH-FENCE"... AFTER READING BOUT ALL THE COMPLAINTS FROM CUSTOMERS IM AFRAID OF ORDERING WHEELS FROM YOU! ARE THINGS GETTING BETTER AS FAR AS YOUR MANUFACTURING AND SHIPING GOES????????????????????????


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN NICE WHEELS BUT "NO OH-FENCE"... AFTER READING BOUT ALL THE COMPLAINTS FROM CUSTOMERS IM AFRAID OF ORDERING WHEELS FROM YOU! ARE THINGS GETTING BETTER AS FAR AS YOUR MANUFACTURING AND SHIPING GOES????????????????????????


IF YOU LOOK AT THE BIG PICTURE SINCE 2006 WE HAVE BUILT THOUSANDS OF SETS OF WHEELS AND DIDNT HAVE ISSUES TILL LAST YEAR SO I THINK OUR LONG TERM TRACK RECORD AND THE FACT WEERE STILL HERE KNOCKING WHEELS OUT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF


----------



## AGUILAR3

Whats the wait period for a set of center gold Zs?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

AGUILAR3 said:


> Whats the wait period for a set of center gold Zs?


CAL 7147838740 FOR INFO


----------



## 13OZKAR

Ttt


----------



## Caddieman 805

TTT for Zenith


----------



## El Stephano

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> HERNANS WORKING ON THEM HE HAD SOME SERIOUS FAMILY ISSUES AND WAS GONE FOR 2 MONTHS SO HES WORKING ON GETTING CAUGHT UP


Excuses, excuses, excuses:barf:


----------



## El Stephano

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> IF YOU LOOK AT THE BIG PICTURE SINCE 2006 WE HAVE BUILT THOUSANDS OF SETS OF WHEELS AND DIDNT HAVE ISSUES TILL LAST YEAR SO I THINK OUR LONG TERM TRACK RECORD AND THE FACT WEERE STILL HERE KNOCKING WHEELS OUT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF


Well, why don't you finish my wheels...... I've been waiting since february 2010!!!!!!!!!! :finger:


----------



## resname93

re


HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> CAL 7147838740 FOR INFO


whats good homie, wifey hit you up and hasnt heard from you....


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Tried to call you, number aint working. Whats the word on those four sets? Last we spoke u were gettin close. Where we at now.


----------



## milton6599

Hey JD! What's up call me.


----------



## 13OZKAR

Ttt


----------



## El Stephano

13OZKAR said:


> :thumbsdown:.....DAMN LONG TIME!!!!!!


I ordered True Spokes and even send him my original hubs (for a rechrome). We made a deal, I did pay the full $ 1.000,= in advance.
Now he want $ 600,= extra!!!!!! because he can't finish the job for the $ 1.000,= 

Reconsider that when you order a set of Zenith wheels.
Be warned!!


----------



## payfred

Paypal just emailed me saying my rims have shipped. I can't wait to get them chineses off my 4! JD did you take any pictures off em? If so post em up I'd love to see them!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

Any news on the multi color chips


----------



## lowrydajohn

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Any news on the multi color chips


x808


----------



## payfred

payfred said:


> Paypal just emailed me saying my rims have shipped. I can't wait to get them chineses off my 4! JD did you take any pictures off em? If so post em up I'd love to see them!


False alarm. Fuck :banghead:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Ttt


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN...FUCK THAT!!! I GUESS IM ORDERING SOME DAYTONS BETTER, ILL WAIT A COUPLE OF MONTHS BUT NOT ALMOST 2-YEARS!!!:nono::nosad:...I GUESS THEY NEED TO "HUSTLE_HARDER_"!!!!!!:biggrin:


 Yea fuck that. CHECK OUT THE WWK, he will take care of u


----------



## 13OZKAR

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Yea fuck that. CHECK OUT THE WWK, he will take care of u


 oh ok


----------



## DKM ATX

payfred said:


> False alarm. Fuck :banghead:


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thats Funny


----------



## Low06

how much 4 set a rims


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I been tryin to call u guys all week, can I get a call back?


----------



## Johnny562

Can you provide pricing for each of the following???


----------



## resname93

anything new JD?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

POWDER IS DONE PICKING UP TOMORROW WILL SEND YOU A PIC AFTER I GET IT


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> POWDER IS DONE PICKING UP TOMORROW WILL SEND YOU A PIC AFTER I GET IT



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Caddieman 805

What up JD


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> POWDER IS DONE PICKING UP TOMORROW WILL SEND YOU A PIC AFTER I GET IT


 You talkin bout mines boss? I hope so.......im like a kid in the candy store waitin on em. I know they will be worth the wait......


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SETS #1 
#2
#3
#4
READY TO GO (MINUS CHIPS )

$450 A SET BUT PAY $400 AND WE WILL SHIP THE CHIPS WHEN THEY ARRIVE THEN PAY THE BALANCE 
CALL 7147838740 

ALSO IF YOU HAVE PURCHASED A SET OF WHEELS IN THE PAST WE WILL SELL YOU THE NEW LASER RING SEPARATE 











































CAN ALSO DO ON TOP OF POWDER COAT


----------



## rick383

how much for some 13x7 need some for my 64 and how long do it take to get them no tires


----------



## Mark.

Mark 65impala said:


> El Stephano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered True Spokes and even send him my original hubs (for a rechrome). We made a deal, I did pay the full $ 1.000,= in advance.
> Now he want $ 600,= extra!!!!!! because he can't finish the job for the $ 1.000,=
> Reconsider that when you order a set of Zenith wheels.
> Be warned!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you finish his wheels JD??? We had this deal for 1000dollar back in Dec,2009!!,,,, so stop asking for more money and take your responsibility for this and act like a real bisnis men and finish those freakin wheels!!
> 
> O and bdw my Homie Stefan is also still waiting for his 5th wheel (for almost 2years now!!) :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## Caddieman 805

I ordered my rims and got them on time:thumbsup: _I ordered my set of extra knockoffs and got them on time too so be patient it will be worth the wait_


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Caddieman 805 said:


> I ordered my rims and got them on time:thumbsup: _I ordered my set of extra knockoffs and got them on time too so be patient it will be worth the wait_


Not trying to be funny but read your post carefully you said you got your rims and knock offs "ON TIME", so you haven't had to practice patience especially months or year(s) on end. To me your post is invalid other that the wait will be worth it for the people that are waiting...hopefully.


----------



## 509Rider

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Not trying to be funny but read your post carefully you said you got your rims and knock offs "ON TIME", so you haven't had to practice patience especially months or year(s) on end. To me your post is invalid other that the wait will be worth it for the people that are waiting...hopefully.


plus hes closer than all the guys getting the runaround


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Wassup with the 4 sets JD?


----------



## Low06

rick383 said:


> how much for some 13x7 need some for my 64 and how long do it take to get them no tires


 16 mon


----------



## Caddieman 805

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Not trying to be funny but read your post carefully you said you got your rims and knock offs "ON TIME", so you haven't had to practice patience especially months or year(s) on end. To me your post is invalid other that the wait will be worth it for the people that are waiting...hopefully.


Whats invalid? I am stateing a true fact not no bullshit I have ordered plenty of times from JD and my stuff has always been sent on time and the fact that we are closer than most means nothing i know people in Austrilia that got their stuff on time too.


----------



## Caddieman 805

509Rider said:


> plus hes closer than all the guys getting the runaround


Closer has nothing to do with it if you think so come pick them up ur self he has a shop and is not a hard person to find. I DID


----------



## 509Rider

Caddieman 805 said:


> Closer has nothing to do with it if you think so come pick them up ur self he has a shop and is not a hard person to find. I DID


No thanks I already owned a set of 2,300 boat anchors


----------



## Caddieman 805

:werd:


509Rider said:


> No thanks I already owned a set of 2,300 boat anchors


----------



## resname93

anything *new *on my order homie?


----------



## Low06

hey dj. was up its been over 14 months and i still havent recieved my rims, i talked to ur son and he said that my rims is ready to be shipped, the reason that they havent been sent yet is because you lost the information, i already sent the information again through text message, he said he was going to call me back and send me some pictures but i havent recieved nothing, ive been calling numerous times but no one answers. its pretty fucked up that my friend called, u answered but.u didnt answer mine... just let me know whats up, stop bullshittin me, send me my rims, or my money...


----------



## El Stephano

Low06 said:


> hey dj. was up its been over 14 months and i still havent recieved my rims, i talked to ur son and he said that my rims is ready to be shipped, the reason that they havent been sent yet is because you lost the information, i already sent the information again through text message, he said he was going to call me back and send me some pictures but i havent recieved nothing, ive been calling numerous times but no one answers. its pretty fucked up that my friend called, u answered but.u didnt answer mine... just let me know whats up, stop bullshittin me, send me my rims, or my money...


Welcome to the club


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Low06 said:


> 16 mon


THATS ODD CAUSE WE SHIPPED YOU THESE MONTHS AGO


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THATS ODD CAUSE WE SHIPPED YOU THESE MONTHS AGO


 Wow, thats fucked up dude talkin shit if he got em already. I got the other number and will call u tomorrow at 1. I had the other number JD maybe it was jesse's


----------



## Low06

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THATS ODD CAUSE WE SHIPPED YOU THESE MONTHS AGO


 if u said u sent them then how long it take to get em?cause obviously i wouldnt be sayin shit if i had gotten em..send me the tracking number if u sent them, then we see whois lying...and the other home boi need to keep his mouth shut if he dont know what da fuck.he talkin bout..


----------



## resname93

resname93 said:


> anything *new *on my order homie?


:dunno:
:dunno:
:dunno:


----------



## lowlowlow

Ha, I found this in my junk mail...



 ZENITH 








ZENITH
[email protected]





To [email protected]



From:*ZENITH* ([email protected]) Sent:Thu 9/01/11 8:32 PMTo: [email protected]



From: MR. CHUKWUMA JAMES.
Remittance Manager Zenith Bank Of Nigeria.
TELL:+234-8088222991: 
[email protected]


Attention:Beneficiary, 



This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contract file presently on my desk, and I found out that you have not received your payment due to your lack of co-operation and not fulfilling the obligations giving to you in respect to your contract payment.


Secondly, you are hereby advice to stop dealing with some non-officials in the bank as this is an illegal act and will have to stop if you so wish to receive your payment immediately. 


After the board meeting held at our headquarters, we have resolved in finding a solution to your problem, and as you may know, we have arranged your payment through our SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTRE in Europe , America, Africa and Asia Pacific, which is the instruction given to us by Federal Republic of Nigeria. 


This card center will send you an ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw your money in an ATM MACHINE in any part of the world, but the maximum is ($4,000.00) Thousand Us Dollars per a transaction. 



And the total amount that is in the card is $3million (usd) So if you like to receive your fund this way,reply to this office imminently for the issuing of your (ATM)CARD.


(1) Your Full Name 
(2) Address where you want the payment center to send your ATM CARD.
(3) Phone 



We shall be expecting to receive your information you have to stop any further communication with anybody or office apart from this office of the presidency. On this regards, do not hesitate to contact me for more details and direction, and also please do update me with any new development. 

Thanks for your co-operation.


Best Regards, MR. CHUKWUMA JAMES.
Remittance Manager Zenith Bank Of Nigeria.
TELL:+234-8088222991: 
[email protected]



Note: Because of impostors, we hereby issue you with our code of conduct, which is (ZNT19) so you have to indicate this code when contacting or emailing this CARD CENTRE.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Low06 said:


> if u said u sent them then how long it take to get em?cause obviously i wouldnt be sayin shit if i had gotten em..send me the tracking number if u sent them, then we see whois lying...and the other home boi need to keep his mouth shut if he dont know what da fuck.he talkin bout..


 I know u aint talkin bout me? All I said was its fucked up IF its true.I never said it was true. Home boi


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

:drama:


----------



## EZUP62

whats up jd :wave:


----------



## 87cutty530

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I know u aint talkin bout me? All I said was its fucked up IF its true.I never said it was true. Home boi


 Thats not what u said.. re-read what u typed up.. "wow, thats fucked up dude talking shit if he got em already".. its read as a direct blow to the low 06. saying hes talking shit when you dont know if he got em.. but im just throwing my 2 cents where it isnt needed.. lol


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

93Brougham530 said:


> Thats not what u said.. re-read what u typed up.. "wow, thats fucked up dude talking shit if he got em already".. its read as a direct blow to the low 06. saying hes talking shit when you dont know if he got em.. but im just throwing my 2 cents where it isnt needed.. lol


Thats exactly what I said, its fucked up IF dude got em already? Wtf are u talkin bout? I never said anything more than that.Please read or re read if u need to. Notice the word IF.Especially before u add 2 cents. I was never talkin shit to low06. Just stating the fuckin obvious.


----------



## 87cutty530

I guess youre not seeing how i am, im reading it different.. that is all..


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:inout::drama:


----------



## Low06

The f%#kn reason I'm on this page is to claim what's 
Rightfully mine, dj said he already sent it, then y can't he
Provide a tracking number, or have the respect to call me
And let me know what's up? I'm not saying he's lying nor am I'm saying he's telling the truth, but what am I suppose to think when he avoids my calls and my texts? 

-93brougham hey homie u read right, thanks


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I feel u. Its ur business anyway. I really didnt mean no disrespect tho for real. Maybe I shoulda wrote better, or maybe not make a comment. Im waitin on 4 sets of rims myself homie!


----------



## regal ryda

BAYLIFEDUECE said:


> Shit, I thought that was my old 62 . Brings back memories.


shit it was your idea, where is yours now


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:drama:


----------



## resname93

:dunno:anything??


----------



## Low06

Was up


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Any updates?


----------



## 87cutty530

If its been months almost a yr that anyone has heard or seen anything, why not get ur money back? I mean im sure you paypal this dude, well some of you.. just sayin.


----------



## Low06

Mmmmmhut!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

JD hit me up on Friday with Pics and updates. I really think he's a busy man and is a man of his word. I've ordered a couple of sets of wheels from him and he's came through every time! I wouldnt be scared to place another order with him


----------



## iHopp

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

resname93 said:


> :dunno:anything??


----------



## 817.TX.

Why won't JD answer any of these other guys questions? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SAN JOSE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

CANADA


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

TO THE 818


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

payfred said:


>


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

UPDATE ON THE NEW KNOCKOFFS 

I CHANGED THEM UP A LITTLE


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I really think he's a busy man and is a man of his word. I've ordered a couple of sets of wheels from him and he's came through every time! I wouldnt be scared to place another order with him
well aside from the shitty attitude, i went ahead and took a chance at buying from jd. i have dealt with jd for a lil while now and would like to give my opinion on my experiences. hes been tru to his word and even on some occasions hes had, hes still had good communiction with me and came through at the end. now i know that doesnt give him the right to be good with some people and not with others but belive me when i say, hes trying to serve everybody and catch up on all those behind orders. once he does that, im pretty sure he'll go back to filling orders just as he was a few years back.i probably wont be back on this thread for a while so hope i dont start shit on here, just want to say, be patient and he'll get your rims out soon


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

FREAKY TALES said:


> I really think he's a busy man and is a man of his word. I've ordered a couple of sets of wheels from him and he's came through every time! I wouldnt be scared to place another order with him
> well aside from the shitty attitude, i went ahead and took a chance at buying from jd. i have dealt with jd for a lil while now and would like to give my opinion on my experiences. hes been tru to his word and even on some occasions hes had, hes still had good communiction with me and came through at the end. now i know that doesnt give him the right to be good with some people and not with others but belive me when i say, hes trying to serve everybody and catch up on all those behind orders. once he does that, im pretty sure he'll go back to filling orders just as he was a few years back.i probably wont be back on this thread for a while so hope i dont start shit on here, just want to say, be patient and he'll get your rims out soon



I DONT HAVE A CEO CFO SECRETARY OR ANYONE ELSE ITS ME MY SON AND MY WORKER AND THAT ADDS TONS OF STRESS SO I AM SORRY FOR THE ATTITUDE BUT YOU HAVE TO REMBER YOU DEAL WITH ME DIRECT SO YOU WILL GET THE SHIT IM DELT WITH SOME TIMES 

I DEAL WITH 20+ VENDORS AND WHEN SHIT GOES BAD IT GOES REAL BAD 

BUT IM STILL HERE AND STILL BUILDING THE HOTTEST WHEELS. WE BUILD WE ADD WE INNOVATE WE DONT HAVE THE SAME DESIGNS WE KEEP ADDING TO KEEP OUR WHEELS FRESH AND SOMETIMES WHEN WE ADD IT ADDS TROUBLE AND DELAYS BUT THE END RESULT IS TOP KNOTCH 

I ALSO DO APOLOGIZE FOR THE COMMUNICATION ISSUES ITS JUST HARD WHEN YOU TRY TO EXPLAIN AND PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND 

WE WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE FOWARD AND ALL OUR OVER DUE WHEEL ORDERS WILL BE COMPLETE BY DEC 31ST AND 2012 WILL BE A NEW YEAR WITH NEW WHEELS NEW GUIDELINES

THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT REMBER I WAS THE 1ST TO GIVE BACK TO THE PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW DISCOUNTS FREE WHEELS 1/2 PRICE WHEELS DONATIONS FOR CAUSES


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:thanks for the up date homie. looks great.


----------



## touchdowntodd

JD is a good homie an means well .. always was good to me an never delayed my parts ... 

most of us dont own a business or have any clue how hard it is to coordinate chrome, powdercoat, engraving, getting the parts to start, assembly, etc ... 

that being said, if i could swing it id place an order right now with JD for some wheels .. quality shit and great designs ... the set i had before i was proud to run and i only wish i still had them... id give about anything to have a nice set of those straight 72s!


----------



## 817.TX.

Most of you guys that have bought Zs and have dealt with JD before are NOT seeing the way us POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS see it!! All we see is late orders, bad attitude, no communication and the occasional quality issues. I have ALWAYS been a big fan of this dudes wheels as he is creative and innovative but all of the above mentioned things is what keeps me from placing my order!! So with that said I hope he does get his shit together in 2012. :nicoderm:


----------



## Caddieman 805

touchdowntodd said:


> JD is a good homie an means well .. always was good to me an never delayed my parts ...
> 
> most of us dont own a business or have any clue how hard it is to coordinate chrome, powdercoat, engraving, getting the parts to start, assembly, etc ...
> 
> that being said, if i could swing it id place an order right now with JD for some wheels .. quality shit and great designs ... the set i had before i was proud to run and i only wish i still had them... id give about anything to have a nice set of those straight 72s!


X2:thumbsup:TTT for Zeniths


----------



## juicemen

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> UPDATE ON THE NEW KNOCKOFFS
> 
> I CHANGED THEM UP A LITTLE


What info do you have in regards to the shipping of the k/o's and accessories? Spoke with Jesse to which he said he would ship but didn't get back to me on the details so i left messages.. having a hard time getting in touch with you guys. I originally ordered my wheels 5/6/2010 hopefully someone can get me some kind of status report.


----------



## Wizzard

Purple Haze said:


> JD hit me up on Friday with Pics and updates. I really think he's a busy man and is a man of his word. I've ordered a couple of sets of wheels from him and he's came through every time! I wouldnt be scared to place another order with him


Wow, those look beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

Updates???????


----------



## GT~PLATING

Funny how this dude post updated pics of single rims but can't reply to people. But if it's a new order he's up on it trying to take a deposit lol


----------



## 87cutty530

Oh snap!


----------



## montemanls

Wheels look good Jd really happy with the way they turned out.everybody who ordered wheels from this man,hell come through I myself got a little impatient but he communicated with me its just like anything thats ordered custom it takes time.I really like the accessories and looks of the new wheels for 2012.let the man get things order.


----------



## donz67

montemanls said:


> Wheels look good Jd really happy with the way they turned out.everybody who ordered wheels from this man,hell come through I myself got a little impatient but he communicated with me its just like anything thats ordered custom it takes time.I really like the accessories and looks of the new wheels for 2012.let the man get things order.



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub

ive personally done buisness with Jd and have nothing but good things to say, remember its not a huge company its one man doing the best he can to take care of customers and his family :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NO MATTER WHAT I SAY OR DO THERE WILL STILL BE PEOPLE WITH NEGATIVE TO SAY 

SO IM JUST GOING TO KEEP PUSHING FOWARD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

montemanls said:


> Wheels look good Jd really happy with the way they turned out.everybody who ordered wheels from this man,hell come through I myself got a little impatient but he communicated with me its just like anything thats ordered custom it takes time.I really like the accessories and looks of the new wheels for 2012.let the man get things order.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

817.TX. said:


> LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS
> 
> IVE NEVER SINCE 2003 THAT IVE BEEN ON HERE SEEN YOU POST ANYTHING POSITIVE ABOUT ME OR MY WHEELS KEEP IN MIND OUR ISSUES DIDNT START TILL 2010 SO I THINK YOU ONLY WISH TO EXPOSE THE BAD
> 
> I DO APPRECIATE THAT YOU DID ADMIT YOU LIKE MY WHEELS FINALLY AND THAT MEANS ALOT BUT BEING THAT I VAME FROM TEXAS AND AM PROUD OF IT WHY CANT YOU GIVE ME A LITTLE MORE CREDIT WHEN ITS DUE
> 
> JUST ASKING NOT TRYING TO ARGUE OR GO BACK AND FORTH


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

NINJA said:


> Updates???????


JUST WAITING ON ASSEMBLY


----------



## TRAVIESO87

westup jd I was wondering if you could make a set of INDIVIDUALS editon wheels like the USO ones 72 spoke straight lace with gold nips hub and locking k/o's and how much the would be?


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I DONT HAVE A CEO CFO SECRETARY OR ANYONE ELSE ITS ME MY SON AND MY WORKER AND THAT ADDS TONS OF STRESS SO I AM SORRY FOR THE ATTITUDE BUT YOU HAVE TO REMBER YOU DEAL WITH ME DIRECT SO YOU WILL GET THE SHIT IM DELT WITH SOME TIMES
> 
> I DEAL WITH 20+ VENDORS AND WHEN SHIT GOES BAD IT GOES REAL BAD
> 
> BUT IM STILL HERE AND STILL BUILDING THE HOTTEST WHEELS. WE BUILD WE ADD WE INNOVATE WE DONT HAVE THE SAME DESIGNS WE KEEP ADDING TO KEEP OUR WHEELS FRESH AND SOMETIMES WHEN WE ADD IT ADDS TROUBLE AND DELAYS BUT THE END RESULT IS TOP KNOTCH
> 
> I ALSO DO APOLOGIZE FOR THE COMMUNICATION ISSUES ITS JUST HARD WHEN YOU TRY TO EXPLAIN AND PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND
> 
> WE WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE FOWARD AND *ALL OUR OVER DUE WHEEL ORDERS WILL BE COMPLETE BY DEC 31ST* AND 2012 WILL BE A NEW YEAR WITH NEW WHEELS NEW GUIDELINES
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT REMBER I WAS THE 1ST TO GIVE BACK TO THE PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW DISCOUNTS FREE WHEELS 1/2 PRICE WHEELS DONATIONS FOR CAUSES


this statemnt include mine too?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

soldierboy said:


> this statemnt include mine too?


ESPECIALLY AND MAINLY YOU


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ESPECIALLY AND MAINLY YOU


JD get at me. What's the word?


----------



## alwayzonurmind

[email protected] can you send me a price catalog,thanks...VINO THE VOICE


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> JUST WAITING ON ASSEMBLY


so whats the next step homie???? cant wait to see them on the regal


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ESPECIALLY AND MAINLY YOU


:thumbsup:
Cant wait to pick these bad boys up!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I wanna see mine on my ace! Gon look badass!


----------



## 817.TX.

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 817.TX. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS
> 
> IVE NEVER SINCE 2003 THAT IVE BEEN ON HERE SEEN YOU POST ANYTHING POSITIVE ABOUT ME OR MY WHEELS KEEP IN MIND OUR ISSUES DIDNT START TILL 2010 SO I THINK YOU ONLY WISH TO EXPOSE THE BAD
> 
> I DO APPRECIATE THAT YOU DID ADMIT YOU LIKE MY WHEELS FINALLY AND THAT MEANS ALOT BUT BEING THAT I VAME FROM TEXAS AND AM PROUD OF IT WHY CANT YOU GIVE ME A LITTLE MORE CREDIT WHEN ITS DUE
> 
> JUST ASKING NOT TRYING TO ARGUE OR GO BACK AND FORTH
> 
> 
> 
> Your demeanor has changed drastically!! The only credit I believe you are due is the creative and innovative designs you have put out on the wire wheel market!! I have always been a huge fan of your wheels and have said it on numerous occasions. Now! What alot of us POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS would like to see is 1. These people that have been waiting over a year get thier rims with all the accys in a timely manner. 2. More info and updates when people ask not pick and choose who you address ignore people and put them on the back burner. 3. Not saying stuff like this! "I get shit so you get shit" You are a 4 person business but it is just that a business treat your customers with some respect! Other than that keep pushing forward and get these people thier rims they spent thier hard earned money on. :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Wessup JD, thanks for a fast and eazy transaction today. :thumbsup: I know you have a HUGE and VERY HEAVY Legacy to keep in high standards and eventually from time to time "shit" is going to happen. Keep pushin homeboy and I'll be gettin atcha again by the end of the month.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

OC


----------



## ars!n

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I wanna see mine on my ace! Gon look badass!


Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:run:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## MR.59

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


i guess this shows why you can get into delays in building wheels! these look top notch, if you were building cookie cutter rims you can pop them out like cookies on a cookie sheet! 
but you have raised the bar building wheels, so when they take longer , they JUST TAKE LONGER.


----------



## payfred

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Git r done!


----------



## payfred

Is Kita's signature on the ring? I can't see it on the pictures


----------



## NINJA

still lookin for an update :dunno:


----------



## MR.59

looking for a set of super swept k/o`s and chips, need chips for the last sets of k/o i got


----------



## montemanls

What up jd shoes came out nice really happy with the rims,my boy likes his new wheels. Menudo was off the hook.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Got my rim in today, took a little longer than expected but the rim looks good.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## payfred

Homer Pimpson said:


> Got my rim in today, took a little longer than expected but the rim looks good.


X2 mine came in today too I just opened the boxes like 5 minutes ago. Tires goin on tommorow!!


----------



## NINJA

payfred said:


> X2 mine came in today too I just opened the boxes like 5 minutes ago. Tires goin on tommorow!!


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered a set of all chrome 60 spoke Z's with nothing custom at all and sent JD money a month before this guy asked for a price for these USO edition rims. He gets his rims today and all I keep getting is excuse after fucking excuse. This is absolute bullshit!!!!!! I understand they are in the same car club, but that shouldnt matter. That might take precedence when you're doing a favor for somebody, not when you're running a so called business! Friday will be 19 weeks since I sent JD money for the wheels he told me would be done in 4-5 weeks and now after seeing this I am over it!JD I want a refund for the wheels I never got, NOW!!!!!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

We build each set separate those USO rings were allready done and on the hubs. Your special request rings were on your hubs we were just waiting for one outer. Then found out they made a mistake and one hub was 72. So your wheels have nothing to do with the next mans wheels. And has nothing to do with clubs


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were trying to get caught up on all orders and they will not allways be in correct order. Were sorry but were trying


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I been waiting too........but I do see people gettin their wheels, so............i will wait patiently. I know they will be worth it in the end. Keep on pushin JD!


----------



## payfred

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

damn dude said he wanted a refund in capital letters and NOW that means hes serious!


----------



## payfred




----------



## phillip_ndrsn

payfred said:


>


 Nice, cant wait for mine!!!!!


----------



## resname93

NINJA said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered a set of all chrome 60 spoke Z's with nothing custom at all and sent JD money a month before this guy asked for a price for these USO edition rims. He gets his rims today and all I keep getting is excuse after fucking excuse. This is absolute bullshit!!!!!! I understand they are in the same car club, but that shouldnt matter. That might take precedence when you're doing a favor for somebody, not when you're running a so called business! Friday will be 19 weeks since I sent JD money for the wheels he told me would be done in 4-5 weeks and now after seeing this I am over it!JD I want a refund for the wheels I never got, NOW!!!!!!


i feel your pain homie. going on 18 weeks here too. so i know he doesnt push them out for big named car clubs. but i will tell you this, i will never pay someone in full ever again and wait and wait again.


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

JD..........Thanks for the the quick turn aroudn on my rim man......im super happy.


----------



## 79 cutty

Any word on the black chips yet JD?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## 79 cutty

79 cutty said:


> Any word on the black chips yet JD?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I contacted the place making the chips they re telling me 30 days tops


----------



## Hernan

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


1st Place Bomb Sweepstakes WOODLAND, CA :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

any updates homie


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


i like this engraving rim that clean


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt with these rims


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

payfred said:


> X2 mine came in today too I just opened the boxes like 5 minutes ago. Tires goin on tommorow!!


I like those Fred...

Kinda makes me wish I went with some cross laced 72's :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Mr Impala said:


> damn dude said he wanted a refund in capital letters and NOW that means hes serious!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 416impala

thanks jd. the wheels took a while, not going to lie. but he came thru regardless, you have to be patient, he did a great job on them.my first set of zeniths, i am happy. the ko's are strong as fuck, huge difference from the chinas,


----------



## lowrydajohn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I contacted the place making the chips they re telling me 30 days tops


TTT


----------



## NINJA




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Low06

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> .


 This my rims!!!! Lo. Lol


----------



## Low06

D'j'S was up. Have you heard anything new about my rims? U was suppose to call me back the other day...


----------



## TKeeby79

phatz said:


> thanks jd. the wheels took a while, not going to lie. but he came thru regardless, you have to be patient, he did a great job on them.my first set of zeniths, i am happy. the ko's are strong as fuck, huge difference from the chinas,


Dam JD, I hope my joints come out these Clean!! Looking good Homie


----------



## resname93

whats going on with my rims????????


----------



## GREAT WHITE

TTT...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> KEEP THE BULL SHIT OUT ILL HAVE THE MODS DELETE IT ASAP


shipped to 92113
How much for a set of 4 like this ones but with the 2ear ko's to be chrome and the screw that hold the gold cap,also a chrome ring on the lip of the rim?


----------



## STYLECC61

THEY TOOK A WHILE BUT THEY LOOK GREAT.:thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

21 weeks later and all I have seen is a powder coated hub. I am trying to be patient. But patient only goes so far. In July you said they would be done. Trust me I know you have a business to run. But when I paid in full and have nothing but broken promises. My patients is running thin. I just want my rims that I paid full for on the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] of May. I know you have other clients to take care of. And this is not my intention to put you on blast or anything like that. But come on.


----------



## tatersalad

how much for a set 13s like the purple hub and spoke section but in red anodize shipped to 32808 orlando


----------



## Caddieman 805

The wait will well worth it believe
me it's hard to take it but it will


----------



## payfred

STYLECC61 said:


> THEY TOOK A WHILE BUT THEY LOOK GREAT.:thumbsup:


Looks amazing!! Super clean


----------



## donz67

Caddieman 805 said:


> The wait will well worth it believe
> me it's hard to take it but it will


:yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MELLOMAN

how much for a set just like this 13x7 pm me a price thanx


----------



## Caddieman 805

TTT for ZENITHS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Caddieman 805

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


What up Jd man PM me a price on these bad boys:thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

STYLECC61 said:


> THEY TOOK A WHILE BUT THEY LOOK GREAT.:thumbsup:


Beautiful wheels!


----------



## Wizzard

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Theese were just sick! 
They might take longer to build, but they look too damn good when theyre done.

Sorry for not keeping in touch, things been kinda hectic at home. Hope you and the fam is all good!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Caddieman 805 said:


> What up Jd man PM me a price on these bad boys:thumbsup:


X2.. Pm me price plz


----------



## Hernan

:inout:


----------



## 13OZKAR

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> Damn those are fucking nice!!!!!!!!!!!


. Damn those are fucjing bad ass!


----------



## 13OZKAR

:inout:


----------



## resname93

:inout:anything new?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## resname93

:inout:anything new?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## soldierboy

ttt


----------



## bump512

nice!!


----------



## loster87

Wasup jd..i wanted to know wats the turn around on a set off wheels?are you cought up on orders?


----------



## 64 Manny

Do you have burgandy chips? You said you might get some at the end of the month. LMK


----------



## EZUP62

jd need some new beauty rings gold i kinda hit mine with the hammer and bent them  so hit me up my # in my signiature or send me a pm


----------



## Caddieman 805

TTT for ZENITHS


----------



## El Stephano

resname93 said:


> :inout:anything new?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


Still nothing??? 
This man is a fraud.....can't keep his promises :rant:


----------



## resname93

El Stephano said:


> Still nothing???
> This man is a fraud.....can't keep his promises :rant:


nah, but we did talk the other day. so hopefully soon...


----------



## lrocky2003

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## 79 cutty

Any word on chips???


----------



## lowrydajohn

79 cutty said:


> Any word on chips???


x2:biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Whats up, I tried callin you last week. U said a month ago u sent one of the four sets to powdercoater....should be done right?


----------



## Lolohopper

Where are you located??
Can i pick up wheels at your shop???


----------



## 6DEUCE6

What's up JD? Still waiting on my chips from the KO's that I bought from you in March. Are they in yet? I left you a message. Call me. Thanks.


----------



## Wizzard

Lolohopper said:


> Where are you located??
> Can i pick up wheels at your shop???


Shop is in Paramount-LA.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

still waiting on my whataburger themed 48 twisted spoke wheels that i never payed u for...where u at jd.....orange and white


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Goin on 6 months now homie, can u call me please


----------



## loster87

Damn!!!he still havent caught up...i would like to order a set soon but i already went through the proccess of being told four weeks but ended up being 7 months.


----------



## resname93

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Goin on 6 months now homie, can u call me please


x2 HOMIE ITS GOING ON 6 MONTHS NOW.


----------



## EZUP62

EZUP62 said:


> jd need some new beauty rings gold i kinda hit mine with the hammer and bent them  so hit me up my # in my signiature or send me a pm


STILL WAITING


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

im still waiting.....but jd did say he should have one out of my four sets done soon. i hope this all works out. 6 months is a long time.......hopefully it aint too much longer.....hook a ***** up wit his rims J DIZZLE!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX.

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

ILL POST A PICTURE OF THE CANDY BLUES MONDAY THERE DONE


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ILL POST
> A PICTURE OF THE CANDY BLUES MONDAY
> THERE DONE


I've been calling you for the past 2 weeks... you don't answer what's going on with my wheels that I ordered before all these guys


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Good shit brother


----------



## resname93

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I've been calling you for the past 2 weeks... you don't answer what's going on with my wheels that I ordered before all these guys


x2 its over 26 weeks. and i know people are like its worth the wait.


----------



## NINJA

resname93 said:


> x2 its over 26 weeks. and i know people are like its worth the wait.


:werd:


----------



## resname93

NINJA said:


> :werd:


whats so weird?


----------



## NINJA

resname93 said:


> whats so weird?


says "werd"


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

resname93 said:


> x2 its over 26 weeks. and i know people are like its worth the wait.


At least you got a pic of "a" hub LOL. I haven't seen any progress at all on mine......


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> At least you got a pic of "a" hub LOL. I haven't seen any progress at all on mine......


that's no bueno


----------



## westcoastridin

damn it seems like nothing but problem with this company .


----------



## ChevySSJunky

NINJA said:


> says "werd"


:roflmao:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

:inout:WESS-UP JD, jus strollin thru to say Wadd UP


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

westcoastridin said:


> damn it seems like nothing but problem with this company .


Simone!!!

Ripping off the gente is bad for la raza!!! aye besides jd isn't raza anyways, I question his bloodlines. Raza wouldn't treat raza like this holmes.

Word on the volo is he's smoking away all his feria, if what I say isn't facts where's everyone's wheels ese? how come the wait??? need any more excuses?? the gringos from dayton ship out wheels all the time and on time.

Just tell the truth ese, you're not raza and you smoke away all your money.

And don't snitch to get these truthful posts deleted either ese, snitching is bad for la raza


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> ILL POST A PICTURE OF THE CANDY BLUES MONDAY THERE DONE


If they are done why dont u just ship em? I dont really care about other people seeing the rims, just contact me so we can get em shipped. Whats the status on the other 3 sets jd. Hit me up bro


----------



## 817.TX.

Why dont the MODS put him on hold til he handles up on his bidness?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Simone!!!
> 
> Ripping off the gente is bad for la raza!!! aye besides jd isn't raza anyways, I question his bloodlines. Raza wouldn't treat raza like this holmes.
> 
> Word on the volo is he's smoking away all his feria, if what I say isn't facts where's everyone's wheels ese? how come the wait??? need any more excuses?? the gringos from dayton ship out wheels all the time and on time.
> 
> Just tell the truth ese, you're not raza and you smoke away all your money.
> 
> And don't snitch to get these truthful posts deleted either ese, snitching is bad for la raza


Wow...smoking what? crack?.....I need proof I find that hard to belive......what I do belive is that he made a few to many poor bizznizz choices........and he's paying for it now....jd is a good friend of mine and a great family man...and has always made good on any promises he made me or folx tha bought wheels from me


----------



## 509Rider

817.TX. said:


> Why dont the MODS put him on hold til he handles up on his bidness?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


He's in bed with a few mods


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Wow...smoking what? crack?.....I need proof I find that hard to belive......what I do belive is that he made a few to many poor bizznizz choices........and he's paying for it now....jd is a good friend of mine and a great family man...and has always made good on any promises he made me or folx tha bought wheels from me


I mean think about it holmes, you own a business that has a demand. Treat your customers like shit, way behind on orders, but supply people locally and they have no issues. Cause they will show up and get their money or wheels some way and not by talking nice either ese.

And he wonder why his truck got jacked lol, KARMA

Every business has issues that pertain to materials.

But this fool has every excuse in the world why nothing has been done or sent out. It doesn't make any real logical sense, you'd think you knock out all these orders and continue making more money. Like a business is suppose to. He should be happy and grateful people are willing to line up in this economy and pay a premium for some wheels.

And he's been ghost on here, I think he's a grown man and can speak for himself. Ripping of raza and snitching is bad for la raza.

Jd stay out the crack house and off that shit, you got a business to run and customers waiting.



509Rider said:


> He's in bed with a few mods


 simone!!! pinche rata always stick to together


----------



## langeberg

Wizzard said:


> Sorry for not keeping in touch, things been kinda hectic at home. Hope you and the fam is all good!


Same goes for me...:uh:


----------



## KandyPainted

TTT for the biggest snake on Layitow


----------



## resname93

whats goin on with my rims? i left you messages and still havent heard anything. i think it would be better if you just refund my money.


----------



## NINJA

Almost 2 months and still waiting on 1 hub????? really????? :dunno:


----------



## plague

You guys will be lucky if you get your wheels my boy out here payed good money and got nothing so beware some people get there wheels some dont


----------



## rivman

Damn.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

He is still gettin em done, I know it sucks, but just got to be patient homies


----------



## El Stephano

resname93 said:


> whats goin on with my rims? i left you messages and still havent heard anything. i think it would be better if you just refund my money.


I asked several times for a refund.....but as usual he has an excuse why he can't 
I'm waiting 21 month now :finger:
Lost a little faith in it.... can someone do something about this scammer


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

El Stephano said:


> I asked several times for a refund.....but as usual he has an excuse why he can't
> I'm waiting 21 month now :finger:
> Lost a little faith in it.... can someone do something about this scammer


Damn....


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Just curious, how many people are still waiting on their wheels that have paid in full? Post up


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## 817.TX.

This topic will be deleted soon!! 1 of the MODS will come in here and Capitan for him!! Or a previous customer will! Either way it will be deleted!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## ragtopman63

phillip_ndrsn said:


> He is still gettin em done, I know it sucks, but just got to be patient homies


the homie is been waiting for 21 months wtf and you saying be patient ... fuck that.


----------



## resname93

El Stephano said:


> I asked several times for a refund.....but as usual he has an excuse why he can't
> I'm waiting 21 month now :finger:
> Lost a little faith in it.... can someone do something about this scammer


damn sorry to hear that homie..


94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Just curious, how many people are still waiting on their wheels that have paid in full? Post up


i paid for mine full at the end of april.


----------



## soldierboy

It will be 3yrs for my raffle wheels in a few months


----------



## 509Rider

Holy shit 3 years


----------



## NINJA

El Stephano said:


> I asked several times for a refund.....but as usual he has an excuse why he can't
> I'm waiting 21 month now :finger:
> Lost a little faith in it.... can someone do something about this scammer


I was told "We don't do refunds" WTF is that? The wheels I ordered are not custom at all, "stock" chrome wheels. Not like he's "building" me a set that he wouldn't be able to get rid of because they have custom engraving or a one off color.


----------



## 817.TX.

NINJA said:


> I was told "We don't do refunds" WTF is that? The wheels I ordered are not custom at all, "stock" chrome wheels. Not like he's "building" me a set that he wouldn't be able to get rid of because they have custom engraving or a one off color.



Now with this comment where are all his followers talking bout "they customed they take time" :uh: Damn He wanted all the people that had problems to post up!! Here they are!! GET THESE PEOPLE THEIR WHEELS! Sheesh!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

ragtopman63 said:


> the homie is been waiting for 21 months wtf and you saying be patient ... fuck that.


Its been six months for me, and I bought four sets homie! I know how everyone feels. But the point is all this forum shit talkin aint gonna get us anywhere. Trust me, I feel your pain but at this point what can u do but wait patiently. He IS still bangin out the wheels, just might be slow as fuck. 
If anyone else has any suggestions feel free to post. But bashin dude aint doin nothin but makin the problem worse in my opinion


----------



## donz67

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Its been six months for me, and I bought four sets homie! I know how everyone feels. But the point is all this forum shit talkin aint gonna get us anywhere. Trust me, I feel your pain but at this point what can u do but wait patiently. He IS still bangin out the wheels, just might be slow as fuck.
> If anyone else has any suggestions feel free to post. But bashin dude aint doin nothin but makin the problem worse in my opinion


Thats exactly right!!!


----------



## ragtopman63

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Its been six months for me, and I bought four sets homie! I know how everyone feels. But the point is all this forum shit talkin aint gonna get us anywhere. Trust me, I feel your pain but at this point what can u do but wait patiently. He IS still bangin out the wheels, just might be slow as fuck.
> If anyone else has any suggestions feel free to post. But bashin dude aint doin nothin but makin the problem worse in my opinion


 as a bussiness man that he claims to be he should at least answer customers phone calls instead of hiding like a little bitch. tell the customers if he have problems getting parts or whatever.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ragtopman63 said:


> as a bussiness man that he claims to be he should at least answer customers phone calls instead of hiding like a little bitch. tell the customers if he have problems getting parts or whatever.


SIMONE!!!

aye I told yall jd is a clucker


----------



## NINJA

I was told almost 2 months ago that he was missing 1 hub. Then told me 3 weeks ago that the machinist was setting up the program for the CNC to make the hub. I was told yesterday that the machinist just finished writing the program.....3 weeks to write up the program to cut out a hub???? really???? shouldn't that be on a disk somewhere? anyway, he told me my wheels will be done next week.....we'll see how that goes


----------



## 509Rider

You could build a lowrider of the year faster than getting a set of wheels lol


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

NINJA said:


> I was told almost 2 months ago that he was missing 1 hub. Then told me 3 weeks ago that the machinist was setting up the program for the CNC to make the hub. I was told yesterday that the machinist just finished writing the program.....3 weeks to write up the program to cut out a hub???? really???? shouldn't that be on a disk somewhere? anyway, he told me my wheels will be done next week.....we'll see how that goes


So when did you talk w him cuz I've been trying to get in touch w him but he doesn't answer


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> So when did you talk w him cuz I've been trying to get in touch w him but he doesn't answer


----------



## DanielDucati

soldierboy said:


> It will be 3yrs for my raffle wheels in a few months


3 years?....Damn!Now thats fucked up!That isnt right on any level uso!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

FINISHED YESTERDAY<br><br>


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

FINISHED LAST WEEK


----------



## jtek

ever since i was a kid in the early 90,s ive dreamed of the day i could afford to buy some zeniths, rolled alot of chinas and a couple sets of roadstars after having a couple kids left the lowrider game for a while and now im back building a 69 impala was gonna order some zeniths to complete my ride but after reading all through this topic for the last couple weeks... think im gonna have to pass on them ... good luck to those who have patience to wait for a year for wheels...


----------



## resname93

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> So when did you talk w him cuz I've been trying to get in touch w him but he doesn't answer


X87 cause i cant keep calling. i just want what i paid for in full.


----------



## texasgold

jtek said:


> ever since i was a kid in the early 90,s ive dreamed of the day i could afford to buy some zeniths, rolled alot of chinas and a couple sets of roadstars after having a couple kids left the lowrider game for a while and now im back building a 69 impala was gonna order some zeniths to complete my ride but after reading all through this topic for the last couple weeks... think im gonna have to pass on them ... good luck to those who have patience to wait for a year for wheels...


just check out the topic for WWK (Wire Wheel King), the Original Zenith Wire Wheel Company of Campbell


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

These are one out of my four sets..........looks good JD
Message me when and which set will be next.......send em homie!


----------



## Stefan D

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> FINISHED LAST WEEK


Is this mine JD?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

What trips me out is that I paid for my wheels in full January 3 of 2011and I haven't seen any progress on my wheels at all. I've been getting the run around the entire time and I'm starting to lose my patience. I'm not getting my texts answered, my calls answered or my voice mails returned. How are guys that have placed their orders after me getting their wheels already but I've been waiting 11 months and there's nothing to show for it.....


----------



## 87cutty530

texasgold said:


> just check out the topic for WWK (Wire Wheel King), the Original Zenith Wire Wheel Company of Campbell


This is where its at.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtek

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> What trips me out is that I paid for my wheels in full January 3 of 2011and I haven't seen any progress on my wheels at all. I've been getting the run around the entire time and I'm starting to lose my patience. I'm not getting my texts answered, my calls answered or my voice mails returned. How are guys that have placed their orders after me getting their wheels already but I've been waiting 11 months and there's nothing to show for it.....



i think this guy hooks up the people in his area and fucks everyone else around.. ive read all through this topic and seems like only happy customers come from his area..glad i did the research before i placed an order.... too bad hes burning such a good name in the wheel industry


----------



## orange 83

Jd did my wheel and knock off ship yet?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

jtek said:


> i think this guy hooks up the people in his area and fucks everyone else around.. ive read all through this topic and seems like only happy customers come from his area..glad i did the research before i placed an order.... too bad hes burning such a good name in the wheel industry


aye that's cause he knows people will show up, and the people that will show up aren't playing


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

jtek said:


> i think this guy hooks up the people in his area and fucks everyone else around.. ive read all through this topic and seems like only happy customers come from his area..glad i did the research before i placed an order.... too bad hes burning such a good name in the wheel industry


Shit im up in Seattle homie......


----------



## 509Rider

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Shit im up in Seattle homie......


And you haven't got your first set yet


----------



## Jc1chb

Really disappointed with my order, should've stuck with Daytons!


----------



## six 2

Jc1chb said:


> Really disappointed with my order, should've stuck with Daytons!


DAMN WHAT UP WITH JD. THOUGHT HE WAS A STRIGHT UP CAT.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Jc1chb said:


> Really disappointed with my order, should've stuck with Daytons!


Whats the problem with your order???


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Whats the problem with your order???


X76


----------



## BmoreBigBody

I'm from B-more, from what I'm hearing I'll pass.....Where the real seller at???


----------



## Jc1chb

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> What trips me out is that I paid for my wheels in full January 3 of 2011and I haven't seen any progress on my wheels at all. I've been getting the run around the entire time and I'm starting to lose my patience. I'm not getting my texts answered, my calls answered or my voice mails returned. How are guys that have placed their orders after me getting their wheels already but I've been waiting 11 months and there's nothing to show for it.....


I feel your pain, he's been ignoring me too!


----------



## Jc1chb

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Whats the problem with your order???


Let's just say I ordered my wheels in Nov 2010, was promised 8 weeks tops, got them in 10 months but were jacked up, sent them back, & yall know the rest of the story, now ignoring me.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Stefan D said:


> Is this mine JD?


I was told they are mine


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

YOU NEED TO PUMP YOUR BRAKES WITH ALL THE USO TALK !!!!!!!!! ducati


----------



## plague

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> YOU NEED TO PUMP YOUR BRAKES WITH ALL THE USO TALK !!!!!!!!! ducati


Why not talk to dude about not getting people's wheels done or taking the money and not sending anything or about dudes raffle wheels that other people paid for that homie never got I don't know how people still order wheels and back him not to mention all the other people I got slot of good friends in USO and something needs to be done cause slot of people trust him cause they didn't think they would get jacked cause of he is a member


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

509Rider said:


> And you haven't got your first set yet


Yeah, that is correct


----------



## 509Rider

plague said:


> Why not talk to dude about not getting people's wheels done or taking the money and not sending anything or about dudes raffle wheels that other people paid for that homie never got I don't know how people still order wheels and back him not to mention all the other people I got slot of good friends in USO and something needs to be done cause slot of people trust him cause they didn't think they would get jacked cause of he is a member


Word


----------



## ars!n

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Yeah, that is correct


damn homie that sux. Didn't he post up that they were ready and he was gonna put up a pic of them on here?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

ars!n said:


> damn homie that sux. Didn't he post up that they were ready and he was gonna put up a pic of them on here?


He said they would ship monday, but since he was out of town they are supposed to ship today. But they were done two weeks ago. Should be here this week or early next week im hoping. I bought rims in cali before and it only took 3-5 days. We will see how this works out. Still got three sets to go, and spring is creepin up


----------



## savage1_253

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye that's cause he knows people will show up, and the people that will show up aren't playing


yep, my exact thoughts. I've been waiting for mine for 7 months, was told 6 weeks. Dont tell people shit if you aint gonna follow through wit it. after seeing all these people bitchin on here, makes me even less hopeful on gettin my wheels in reasonable amount of time.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

My wheels and my business has nothing to do with any car club. 
People buy wheels cause we make the badest wheels out there 
Yes there taking to long and were trying to get caught up 
There is a difference between a excuse and a explanation all of the wheel company's that make there own parts are having trouble getting stuff done. Everyone one of them but people only wish to bash the name I built up cause prior to me there were no zenith on the streets or at the shows 

From today on we are not taking any orders and all wheels will be done by the end of the year as previous stated. 

You can continue you talk all the shit and start all the drama it don't make anything move faster.


----------



## savage1_253

resname93 said:


> damn sorry to hear that homie..
> 
> i paid for mine full at the end of april.


paid in full in mid may 11 along with 3 other sets, nada, nothing, zip on none of them.


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> My wheels and my business has nothing to do with any car club.
> People buy wheels cause we make the badest wheels out there
> Yes there taking to long and were trying to get caught up
> There is a difference between a excuse and a explanation all of the wheel company's that make there own parts are having trouble getting stuff done. Everyone one of them but people only wish to bash the name I built up cause prior to me there were no zenith on the streets or at the shows
> From today on we are not taking any orders and all wheels will be done by the end of the year as previous stated.
> 
> You can continue you talk all the shit and start all the drama it don't make
> anything move faster.


I agree USO don't have nothing to do with this topic, my wheels or anyone else's. I'm sure you'll get all caught up and get your business back and kicking like a three legged ninja. your wheels are second to none. I think most will agreeto that. However IMO you can easily stop all this negativity yourself just by posting in here as soon as it starts seems like its only a few people who arent happy and a little comunication goes a long way. Even if you don't want to answer you phone (I wouldn't know haven't called since we talked a few months back) I'm sure all they want is a response and when they don't get one it snowballs from there. As far as " the word on the street" that you " be smoking rock" I'd maybe believe that if it wasn't coming from some haters troll account I'm surprised mods havent deleted them post because he's just in here instigating shit hiding behind a computer like a bitch. Just my .02


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

Reason being that ,that fool isn't even frm USO don't even know were he is frm! !!!! Never seen him or even know were he came up with all this USO talk! Like JD said his wheel company has NOTHING to do with USO! !!!!


----------



## plague

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> My wheels and my business has nothing to do with any car club.
> People buy wheels cause we make the badest wheels out there
> Yes there taking to long and were trying to get caught up
> There is a difference between a excuse and a explanation all of the wheel company's that make there own parts are having trouble getting stuff done. Everyone one of them but people only wish to bash the name I built up cause prior to me there were no zenith on the streets or at the shows
> 
> From today on we are not taking any orders and all wheels will be done by the end of the year as previous stated.
> 
> You can continue you talk all the shit and start all the drama it don't make anything move faster.


OKAY, MY BOY TRIED TO BUY WHEELS FROM YOU, HE DOSENT GET ON LAY IT LOW MUCH AND HE DID BUY THEM CAUSE YOU MAKE NICE WHEELS BUT ALSO CAUSE HE THOUGHT HE WOULDNT GET SCAMMED, BRO IM NOT IN HERE TALKING SHIT OR JUST MAKIN UP STUFF BECAUSE YOU PUT ZENITH ON THE STREETS, DID YOU NOT GET MY BOY PATS MONEY FROM UTAH AND DIDNT SEND HIM ANY WHEELS THEN TRY TO GO BACK AND GIVE HIM A DEAL FOR HALF PRICE ON ANOTHER SET OF WHEELS, WHY WOULD HE DO THAT WHEN HE DIDNT EVEN GET THE FIRST SET, HOW I GOT INVOLVED IS CAUSE HE KNOWS I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE IN USO AND TALKED TO SOME MEMBERS TO TRY AND FIX THE PROBLEM, AND AM ON LAYITLOW, ALL LOWRIDERS DONT GET ON HERE ON THIS SITE, I ASK YOU AM I MAKING THIS UP, HES A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND IT TRIPS ME OUT HOW PEOPLE ARE QUICK TO DEFEND YOU WHEN HOMIE AINT GOT HIS RAFFLE WHEELS ALMOST THREE YEARS, HOMIE DONT HAVE HIS ALL CHROME WHEELS IN HOW MANY MONTHS, YEAH YOU PUT ZENITH BACK ON THE MAP I HAVE HAD PEOPLE COME TO ME AND I WONT SEND THEM TO YOU ILL JUST SEND THEM TO THIS TOPIC AND LET THEM DECIDE ON THERE ON.


----------



## DanielDucati

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> Reason being that ,that fool isn't even frm USO don't even know were he is frm! !!!! Never seen him or even know were he came up with all this USO talk! Like JD said his wheel company has NOTHING to do with USO! !!!!


Do your history back ground check uso befor you open your mouth wide open and youll know who I Am and what I did for laying the foundation of the phoenix chapter from 1996 to 2001..........and if you got another hidden agenda please give me a call Ive just pm'd you my number.....and USO C.C. has nothing to do with JD's buisness or whatever the fuck is going on in this topic,............... I call everyone uso If you dont know.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

plague said:


> OKAY, MY BOY TRIED TO BUY WHEELS FROM YOU, HE DOSENT GET ON LAY IT LOW MUCH AND HE DID BUY THEM CAUSE YOU MAKE NICE WHEELS BUT ALSO CAUSE HE THOUGHT HE WOULDNT GET SCAMMED, BRO IM NOT IN HERE TALKING SHIT OR JUST MAKIN UP STUFF BECAUSE YOU PUT ZENITH ON THE STREETS, DID YOU NOT GET MY BOY PATS MONEY FROM UTAH AND DIDNT SEND HIM ANY WHEELS THEN TRY TO GO BACK AND GIVE HIM A DEAL FOR HALF PRICE ON ANOTHER SET OF WHEELS, WHY WOULD HE DO THAT WHEN HE DIDNT EVEN GET THE FIRST SET, HOW I GOT INVOLVED IS CAUSE HE KNOWS I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE IN USO AND TALKED TO SOME MEMBERS TO TRY AND FIX THE PROBLEM, AND AM ON LAYITLOW, ALL LOWRIDERS DONT GET ON HERE ON THIS SITE, I ASK YOU AM I MAKING THIS UP, HES A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND IT TRIPS ME OUT HOW PEOPLE ARE QUICK TO DEFEND YOU WHEN HOMIE AINT GOT HIS RAFFLE WHEELS ALMOST THREE YEARS, HOMIE DONT HAVE HIS ALL CHROME WHEELS IN HOW MANY MONTHS, YEAH YOU PUT ZENITH BACK ON THE MAP I HAVE HAD PEOPLE COME TO ME AND I WONT SEND THEM TO YOU ILL JUST SEND THEM TO THIS TOPIC AND LET THEM DECIDE ON THERE ON.


Don't know who pat is homie.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> My wheels and my business has nothing to do with any car club.
> People buy wheels cause we make the badest wheels out there
> Yes there taking to long and were trying to get caught up
> There is a difference between a excuse and a explanation all of the wheel company's that make there own parts are having trouble getting stuff done. Everyone one of them but people only wish to bash the name I built up cause prior to me there were no zenith on the streets or at the shows
> 
> From today on we are not taking any orders and all wheels will be done by the end of the year as previous stated.
> 
> You can continue you talk all the shit and start all the drama it don't make anything move faster.


Knock out them wheels JD! I personally dont like the situation. But hey shit happens, people fuck up, and people also bounce back. I follow this thread every day to see whats new with my sets of wheels, and the other layitlow homies. Im pretty sure that JD knows shit is fucked up right now. And I am also sure that JD wants to still run a honest profitable business. I know that all the negative shit talkin aint helpin. If its really at a point where somebody is fed up. Then call judge judy......and this is strictly my opinion and not directed at anyone.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

soldierboy said:


> As far as " the word on the street" that you " be smoking rock" I'd maybe believe that if it wasn't coming from some haters troll account I'm surprised mods havent deleted them post because he's just in here instigating shit hiding behind a computer like a bitch. Just my .02


aye holmes then where has everyones' money gone, and they have nothing to show for??

guess everyone gives the homie mando from hi-lo a pass, he was a crack head and ripped people off..then the homies rolled up on his ass then got ran out and moved to tx.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

7625 ROSECRANS AVE 90723 

HOMIE 

SAME SHOP SAME SPOT SAME NAME


----------



## donz67

:drama:


----------



## 509Rider

As the zenith turns, and slowly goes flat


----------



## 817.TX.

509Rider said:


> As the zenith turns, and slowly goes flat


Cant turn or go flat if you never get them!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 7625 ROSECRANS AVE 90723
> 
> HOMIE
> 
> SAME SHOP SAME SPOT SAME NAME




Waddup JD?!


----------



## donz67

Ive been waiting longer than most of you guys on here. All Im gonna do is say "please" and "thank you" and wait patiently until I get my rims. After that Im gonna order 2 more sets and do the same thing. If waiting is what I have to do to get the best rims, then that's what Im gonna do. Theres a couple people on here that have the right idea; talking shit and creating negativity will get you nowhere and will not speed up the production process. JD is doing as much as 1 man can do....just my opinion.



JD smoking rock, Mando Nunez rippin people off, Zeniths going flat?....I have no idea what youre talkin about........I only run HI-LOW setups and I only roll Zeniths on my serious lows and Ive never had any quality issues or been ripped off. The only time I got ripped off is when I ordered Chinas and Vogues from Dynamic back in the day.....just another reason not to roll shitty-ass chinas.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

donz67 said:


> *JD smoking rock, Mando Nunez rippin people off, Zeniths going flat?..*..I have no idea what youre talkin about........I only run HI-LOW setups and I only roll Zeniths on my serious lows and Ive never had any quality issues or been ripped off. The only time I got ripped off is when I ordered Chinas and Vogues from Dynamic back in the day.....just another reason not to roll shitty-ass chinas.


all facts..
JD ripping off the raza, snitching proof all in this thread..even his own club don't appreciate the shit he does..and ths uso homies are cool peoples, can't let one bad apple spoil the bunch. no disrespect to them

509 rider and others got leaky zeniths, pm them and look around holmes.

mando proof is all around.



all the stars said:


> MANDO ALSO SMOKED CRACK, RIPPED PEOPLE OFF AND GOT KICKED OUT OF LOS ANGELES. AND NOW YOU GOT ASSCLOWNS SUCH AS FANTASY CUSTOMS REPPING HIS JUNK. :cheesy:



[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/33484-when-did-hi-low-hydraulics-go-broke.html
[/URL]


OrangeCounty58 said:


> shady, moved for a few reasons. a lot of people dont play around when it comes to thier money. knew a couple guys there, who were good friends of him. everyone lost faith in him for good reasons. many people lost money others lost entire cars. some even wound up in harms way due to him. if you need end caps or backing plates pick them up at a show, but dont send money out.


----------



## donz67

I must be one lucky guy then......:dunno:


----------



## 509Rider

I wouldnt roll Zeniths if they were free. Thats how much trust I have in them.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

509Rider said:


> I wouldnt roll Zeniths if they were free. Thats how much trust I have in them.


:burn::shocked:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

donz67 said:


> Ive been waiting longer than most of you guys on here. All Im gonna do is say "please" and "thank you" and wait patiently until I get my rims. After that Im gonna order 2 more sets and do the same thing. If waiting is what I have to do to get the best rims, then that's what Im gonna do. Theres a couple people on here that have the right idea; talking shit and creating negativity will get you nowhere and will not speed up the production process. JD is doing as much as 1 man can do....just my opinion.
> .


*AMEN TO DAT.. I TRUST AND BELEAVE THAT THE HOMIE WILL PULL THREW!
TRUTH IS PUMP HEADS ARE ON BACK ORDER ALSO. IT'S BEEN AWHILE SINCE ANYONE GOT ANY #11 OR 13 PUMP HEADS. U HOPPER CATS NO THIS! BUT DON'T GET IT TWISTED WE DO HERE U HOMIES SPEAKING! 

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!
*


----------



## Wickeddragon68

I agree with that! Many people dont understand that! Sucks but its true! Dont know JD but quality wheels and parts speak for themselves. Everyone wants stuff tommorow they just dont understand!




FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *AMEN TO DAT.. I TRUST AND BELEAVE THAT THE HOMIE WILL PULL THREW!
> TRUTH IS PUMP HEADS ARE ON BACK ORDER ALSO. IT'S BEEN AWHILE SINCE ANYONE GOT ANY #11 OR 13 PUMP HEADS. U HOPPER CATS NO THIS! BUT DON'T GET IT TWISTED WE DO HERE U HOMIES SPEAKING!
> 
> MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!
> *


----------



## NINJA

Wickeddragon68 said:


> I agree with that! Many people dont understand that! Sucks but its true! Dont know JD but quality wheels and parts speak for themselves. Everyone wants stuff tommorow they just dont understand!


There's a big difference between wanting your stuff "tomorrow" and waiting 6+ months for wheels you were told would take 4-5 weeks


----------



## soldierboy

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes then where has everyones' money gone, and they have nothing to show for??
> 
> guess everyone gives the homie mando from hi-lo a pass, he was a crack head and ripped people off..then the homies rolled up on his ass then got ran out and moved to tx.


Cool story bro but As the old saying goes proof or it didn't happen


----------



## slickpanther

I don't see why a lot of these cats just don't spend their money with Charlie form Wire Wheel King. After all, they are *the original Zenith. *I paid $1790 shipped for mine and got them in 2 weeks. Charlie called me with updates and everything. My wheels are leak free too


----------



## 13OZKAR

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

slickpanther said:


> I don't see why a lot of these cats just don't spend their money with Charlie form Wire Wheel King. After all, they are *the original Zenith. *I paid $1790 shipped for mine and got them in 2 weeks. Charlie called me with updates and everything. My wheels are leak free too


those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees


Preach


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees


Only speaking cause of the shit Zs I had but I would rather be missing the locking knockoffs, and ring to have a quality wheel that actually can be ridden on. Wwk wheels are what I'm ordering next and I still have my locking knockoffs


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees


That's why I went w JD. Hope to get my wheels but the end of the year...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

slickpanther said:


> I don't see why a lot of these cats just don't spend their money with Charlie form Wire Wheel King. After all, they are *the original Zenith. *I paid $1790 shipped for mine and got them in 2 weeks. Charlie called me with updates and everything. My wheels are leak free too


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> all facts..
> JD ripping off the raza, snitching proof all in this thread..even his own club don't appreciate the shit he does..and ths uso homies are cool peoples, can't let one bad apple spoil the bunch. no disrespect to them
> 
> 509 rider and others got leaky zeniths, pm them and look around holmes.
> 
> mando proof is all around.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/33484-when-did-hi-low-hydraulics-go-broke.html


:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> I don't see why a lot of these cats just don't spend their money with Charlie form Wire Wheel King. After all, they are *the original zenith**. *I paid $1790 shipped for mine and got them in 2 weeks. Charlie called me with updates and everything. My wheels are leak free too


:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> Only speaking cause of the shit Zs I had but I would rather be missing the locking knockoffs, and ring to have a quality wheel that actually can be ridden on. Wwk wheels are what I'm ordering next and I still have my locking knockoffs


i hate the way the deal went with ur wheels bro...i have never seen that happen with any wheel zeniths daytons chinas u name it....i really wish jd would have handled u a lil better than he did....now im not picking sides on who makes a better wheel....just sayin im sure jd is doing everything he can to make sure everyone gets thier wheels....but everyone outing the details of everyones situation is not gonna help the situation 1 bit....now as for me im on my 3rd set of zeniths 2 sets i bought and one set a friend bought for his ride but he never finished now the car and the wheels are mine...i have never had any issues with my wheels and both sets were done on time....the red set i had for 3 yrs i belive .... i never had any issues with never leaked didnt rust anywhere i gas hopped on them three wheeled....never nothin....sold them to my boy he put them on his glass house and one started to leak.... the black set i have on the lincoln has one rusted spoke on it because i was being cheap and i wanted my wheels asap i asked for the chrome spokes and nipples....my bad....but jd offered to fix the wheel free of charge after he went out of his way to get me chrome spokes and nipples...


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees


Didnt someone order thier rims with locking knock off and instead JD sent him what he had in stock?? :scrutinize: Several months later at that!! So not only did it take JD several months to ship the rims! He sent the accys months later and they werent even the KOs ol boy wanted!! GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE i'll tell ya!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> Didnt someone order thier rims with locking knock off and instead JD sent him what he had in stock?? :scrutinize: Several months later at that!! So not only did it take JD several months to ship the rims! He sent the accys months later and they werent even the KOs ol boy wanted!! GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE i'll tell ya!! :nicoderm:


did u ever get a new set of wheels from anyone....and im talkin dayton, wire wheel king , zenith.....cuz it seems like u know the most about everyones situation but u dont have one of ur own


----------



## Airborne

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> did u ever get a new set of wheels from anyone....and im talkin dayton, wire wheel king , zenith.....cuz it seems like u know the most about everyones situation but u dont have one of ur own


so only people with wheels can read? You serious?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> did u ever get a new set of wheels from anyone....and im talkin dayton, wire wheel king , zenith.....cuz it seems like u know the most about everyones situation but u dont have one of ur own


Dude quit cheerleading for Him!! :uh: Im just saying what everyone else has already said!! This is for informational purposes.  Just like when you say you have never had any problems with your rims!! INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Airborne said:


> so only people with wheels can read? You serious?


please show me where i said that.......that was a direct shot a 817 tx.....so maybe u cant read


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> Dude quit cheerleading for Him!! :uh: Im just saying what everyone else has already said!! This is for informational purposes.  Just like when you say you have never had any problems with your rims!! INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES!! :nicoderm:


I guess we both cheerleading then...only diffrence is I already built a few rides


----------



## donz67

:drama:


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I guess we both cheerleading then...only diffrence is I already built a few rides


Dude you dont know me!! :uh: And can you tell me who am i Cheerleading for!! Cause I can tell who you are for!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

soldierboy said:


> Cool story bro but As the old saying goes proof or it didn't happen


aye cool story is right, seems like you can't accept facts and proof. Maybe nobody getting wheels or waiting 3 years isn't proof?? :dunno: 

also holmes think all these people have nothing better to do, like these people got their wheels and just lying they never got them?? every response "where are my wheels holmes, been waiting 3 years, any word"

And the mando thing is a known fact, guess you haven't been lowriding for that long. Most of these legends are known crooks and thieves, most of these famous shops have ripped off people. 

aye always a cheerleader who's hard headed and can't read all the facts, when its right in front of people. 

jd and everyone else are grown men, they can speak for themselves. gotta watch the people you associate and dickride with holmes, glad you respect a crook holmes, says a-lot about you're character..hope you're not raza


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> That's why I went w JD. Hope to get my wheels but the end of the year...


X60


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> Dude you dont know me!! :uh: And can you tell me who am i Cheerleading for!! Cause I can tell who you are for!!  :nicoderm:


You are correct I don't know u....as far as the cheerleading gose...I'm backing a wheel and an owner I have had no issues with .....and I guess I'm not a real good cheerleader cuz I've stated MY FACTS about the good and the bad...and I'm able to do so because I have FIRST HAND that's phone call and face to face done bizzzzneeezzzz with the guy on not 1 not 2 not 3 but 4 occasions....u on the other hand have not done any bizznizz personaly and we already know u don't plan to so save it....then u come in here stating here-say facts ....meaning that's what u heard but u can not prove cuz YOU were not there .....not saying what everyone here is sayin is not true....but I'm sayin if u have not done any bizznizz with jd u shouldn't be speaking on it....that's like me speaking on Charlie and I ain't never bought a set from him


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

And on another note I'm rollin my lowrider this weekend...are u


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> You are correct I don't know u....as far as the cheerleading gose...I'm backing a wheel and an owner I have had no issues with .....and I guess I'm not a real good cheerleader cuz I've stated MY FACTS about the good and the bad...and I'm able to do so because I have FIRST HAND that's phone call and face to face done bizzzzneeezzzz with the guy on not 1 not 2 not 3 but 4 occasions....u on the other hand have not done any bizznizz personaly and we already know u don't plan to so save it....then u come in here stating here-say facts ....meaning that's what u heard but u can not prove cuz YOU were not there .....not saying what everyone here is sayin is not true....but I'm sayin if u have not done any bizznizz with jd u shouldn't be speaking on it....that's like me speaking on Charlie and I ain't never bought a set from him


Like I said you dont know me! You aint been in my wallet to know where and how i have spent my monies!!  I do know 1st hand his customer service aint up to parr!! And if I rolled a 4 door i wouldnt be telling to many people!! Good day sir! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Did Ur 64 ever get painted....cuz last I saw it was still in primer and its been that way for a few years now I don't mind 4 doors but I got that new shit....03 Lincoln towncar full frame swap I believe the count is 5 in the US on fluid mine is number 4 but I built mine and it took me 1 month and 2days ...bought a cadi fleetwood from my boy to help him out that ima fix and then GIVE it back to him once it rollin again ....the caprice was just a starter car....baaaaahahahaha this ***** tried to drop the 4door diss ....u Ass that only works with impalas go sit Ur Ass down with that shit


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Did Ur 64 ever get painted....cuz last I saw it was still in primer and its been that way for a few years now I don't mind 4 doors but I got that new shit....03 Lincoln towncar full frame swap I believe the count is 5 in the US on fluid mine is number 4 but I built mine and it took me 1 month and 2days ...bought a cadi fleetwood from my boy to help him out that ima fix and then GIVE it back to him once it rollin again ....the caprice was just a starter car....baaaaahahahaha this ***** tried to drop the 4door diss ....u Ass that only works with impalas go sit Ur Ass down with that shit


All good lil man!! I aint gonna hate on you! Do your thang mayne!! 4 doors 90s models what ever!! Good luck!! :rofl:  :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Thanks same to u...good day sir ....and I'm 6'9 nothin little about me


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## Wizzard

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> You are correct I don't know u....as far as the cheerleading gose...I'm backing a wheel and an owner I have had no issues with .....and I guess I'm not a real good cheerleader cuz I've stated MY FACTS about the good and the bad...and I'm able to do so because I have FIRST HAND that's phone call and face to face done bizzzzneeezzzz with the guy on not 1 not 2 not 3 but 4 occasions....u on the other hand have not done any bizznizz personaly and we already know u don't plan to so save it....then u come in here stating here-say facts ....meaning that's what u heard but u can not prove cuz YOU were not there .....not saying what everyone here is sayin is not true....but I'm sayin if u have not done any bizznizz with jd u shouldn't be speaking on it....that's like me speaking on Charlie and I ain't never bought a set from him


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Wizzard

Whats up JD, hope youre all good bro.


----------



## slickpanther

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees




:rimshot:Brother, everybody has their own style. This is actually my first lowrider build and first set of wire wheels ever and even I know that Whire Wheel King is the orignal Zenith. The original Zeniths were cross laces exactly like these that Charlie claims to have never stopped making and didn't have rings or locking knock offs. JD bought the name just like Roadster did before him and brought that idea to the industry. My style is old school and I don't get caught up in what everyone else is doing in the lowrider game. I'm building my car for me and don't care to chase the latest trend. It's not the name that matters... *It's the QUALITY. *OG lowriders stand the test of time and never have to be re done


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I know the history on the wheels....and I know where the name came from....I'm still a younster ....I just made 30....never been the one to follow trends....hints the reason I built my 94 caprice cuz everyone was building fleetwoods ....then I sold it and built my 03 Lincoln town car because no-one els was building those....my boy has a set of OG zeniths with engraved hubs and lips and spinners....and every place its carved and all in the hub there are rust spots...and they are zeniths because they say zeniths on the lip spinner and the rim .....they don't say "Joe bob the guy that use to make them back in tha day" .....but I tell u one thing homie...my boys chinas look just like those in the pic u posted ...long as he keeps them up...the people that don't know can't tell the diffrence.....my ZENITHS don't look like anyone's chinas ......its just sumthing about that two prong locking spinner and zenith stamped hub ring ....u can tell them apart from aaaannnnnyyyyyythiiiiinnnngggggg els eeeeevvvvveeennnn when they are rollin....(see pic of caprice doin 75 on the freeway).........AM I LIEING???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

And zenith has always been known for its locking spinner and hub ring....that was not jd's idea ... Thank you come again


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

slickpanther said:


> :rimshot:Brother, everybody has their own style. This is actually my first lowrider build and first set of wire wheels ever and even I know that Whire Wheel King is the orignal Zenith. The original Zeniths were cross laces exactly like these that Charlie claims to have never stopped making and didn't have rings or locking knock offs. JD bought the name just like Roadster did before him and brought that idea to the industry. My style is old school and I don't get caught up in what everyone else is doing in the lowrider game. I'm building my car for me and don't care to chase the latest trend. It's not the name that matters... *It's the QUALITY. *OG lowriders stand the test of time and never have to be re done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab1/slickpanther/
> my%2079%20Lincoln%20Mark%20V/DSC04527.jpg



Sweet ride..im guessing 79' is a givinchy series


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

the givinchy has different vinyl top


----------



## slickpanther

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sweet ride..im guessing 79' is a givinchy series


Thanks  It's a Cartier. Like DR.J said, the tops aren't the same. On those, a padded top covers the first half portion of the roof.


----------



## slickpanther

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I know the history on the wheels....and I know where the name came from....I'm still a younster ....I just made 30....never been the one to follow trends....hints the reason I built my 94 caprice cuz everyone was building fleetwoods ....then I sold it and built my 03 Lincoln town car because no-one els was building those....my boy has a set of OG zeniths with engraved hubs and lips and spinners....and every place its carved and all in the hub there are rust spots...and they are zeniths because they say zeniths on the lip spinner and the rim .....they don't say "Joe bob the guy that use to make them back in tha day" .....but I tell u one thing homie...my boys chinas look just like those in the pic u posted ...long as he keeps them up...the people that don't know can't tell the diffrence.....my ZENITHS don't look like anyone's chinas ......its just sumthing about that two prong locking spinner and zenith stamped hub ring ....u can tell them apart from aaaannnnnyyyyyythiiiiinnnngggggg els eeeeevvvvveeennnn when they are rollin....(see pic of caprice doin 75 on the freeway).........AM I LIEING???


Brother, I think you missed the point I was making. I'm a youngster too. I just turned 25 last month. I'm building my car based on an old school *theme. *I'm redoing my whole car *exactly *like factory except for the hydrauliucs and wheels. I only want old school accessories on my car to make it look like an OG late 70s lowrider. I like the modern Zenith rings and knock offs but not for this car. Now the glasshouse I will pull out after this one is done, will have 13x7 Wire wheel kings with rings and locking knock offs because lowriders didn't begin with 13s and are modern in that sense. But it's all good. I actually like seeing more fellow brothers get their ride on


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

That's wuzup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Nice ride by the way


----------



## slickpanther

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice ride by the way


Hell yeah, that's what's up. Aurellio told me how you built the car in like a month. I can respect a rider puttin' that work in on his shit :h5:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Are these new wheels? Or the same ones you posted 2-3 months ago?
And have my wheels shipped yet? If so I would like tracking numbers


----------



## lowlinc93

817.TX. said:


> Like I said you dont know me! You aint been in my wallet to know where and how i have spent my monies!!  I do know 1st hand his customer service aint up to parr!! And if I rolled a 4 door i wouldnt be telling to many people!! Good day sir! :nicoderm:


oh shit!!! Come on now!!! So you started off balling with a 59 2 door or what? I feel the same way about 14's, I wouldn't tell nobody if I rolled them, I would rather roll stocks! But that's the thing, can't talk shit on somebody's preference, or what they have....unless it's junk with no effort. wow, really gonna clown a 90's 4 door!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I know the history on the wheels....and I know where the name came from....I'm still a younster ....I just made 30....never been the one to follow trends....hints the reason I built my 94 caprice cuz everyone was building fleetwoods ....then I sold it and built my 03 Lincoln town car because no-one els was building those....my boy has a set of OG zeniths with engraved hubs and lips and spinners....and every place its carved and all in the hub there are rust spots...and they are zeniths because they say zeniths on the lip spinner and the rim .....they don't say "Joe bob the guy that use to make them back in tha day" .....but I tell u one thing homie...my boys chinas look just like those in the pic u posted ...long as he keeps them up...the people that don't know can't tell the diffrence.....my ZENITHS don't look like anyone's chinas ......its just sumthing about that two prong locking spinner and zenith stamped hub ring ....u can tell them apart from aaaannnnnyyyyyythiiiiinnnngggggg els eeeeevvvvveeennnn when they are rollin....(see pic of caprice doin 75 on the freeway).........AM I LIEING???


Educate yourself about these wheels homie, Admittedly your a youngster so you get a pass, but OG Zeniths were born in Cambell, made for the serious lowrider by hand with qualitee parts. They built the reputation that is being killed right now by leaking wheels, missing parts and people getting straight jacked. They were unique, and a step above everything else. If your looking for Zenith, go the birthplace. The owner of the name can change from Roadster to whoever else wants to buy it. But Zenith quality and style remains in Cambell. Like everything else, experiance is the key in building anything well. A rookie wheel builder can't produce what an OG builder can without his experience. When the homies used to order Zeniths from Charlie years ago, they made sure to ask for them to be built in Cambell, cause the ones that were being sold by Ray would rust out at the nips, break ears on knockoffs, leak, all that same shit we hearing about now. The homies found out ray was using cheaper parts than Zenith in campbell was. Just a littl education for those that want to know.


----------



## DKM ATX

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks same to u...good day sir ....and I'm 6'9 nothin little about me



I seen slim at a show and he fucking tall


----------



## DKM ATX

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice ride by the way


I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc1chb

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Are these new wheels? Or the same ones you posted 2-3 months ago?
> And have my wheels shipped yet? If so I would like tracking numbers


Probably old, I would like a phone call.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

masatalker said:


> Educate yourself about these wheels homie, Admittedly your a youngster so you get a pass, but OG Zeniths were born in Cambell, made for the serious lowrider by hand with qualitee parts. They built the reputation that is being killed right now by leaking wheels, missing parts and people getting straight jacked. They were unique, and a step above everything else. If your looking for Zenith, go the birthplace. The owner of the name can change from Roadster to whoever else wants to buy it. But Zenith quality and style remains in Cambell. Like everything else, experiance is the key in building anything well. A rookie wheel builder can't produce what an OG builder can without his experience. When the homies used to order Zeniths from Charlie years ago, they made sure to ask for them to be built in Cambell, cause the ones that were being sold by Ray would rust out at the nips, break ears on knockoffs, leak, all that same shit we hearing about now. The homies found out ray was using cheaper parts than Zenith in campbell was. Just a littl education for those that want to know.


:shocked::wow:


----------



## lone star

masatalker said:


> Educate yourself about these wheels homie, Admittedly your a youngster so you get a pass, but OG Zeniths were born in Cambell, made for the serious lowrider by hand with qualitee parts. They built the reputation that is being killed right now by leaking wheels, missing parts and people getting straight jacked. They were unique, and a step above everything else. If your looking for Zenith, go the birthplace. The owner of the name can change from Roadster to whoever else wants to buy it. But Zenith quality and style remains in Cambell. Like everything else, experiance is the key in building anything well. A rookie wheel builder can't produce what an OG builder can without his experience. When the homies used to order Zeniths from Charlie years ago, they made sure to ask for them to be built in Cambell, cause the ones that were being sold by Ray would rust out at the nips, break ears on knockoffs, leak, all that same shit we hearing about now. The homies found out ray was using cheaper parts than Zenith in campbell was. Just a littl education for those that want to know.


i remember when i first noticed zenith wire wheels it was on a LRM centerfold 77-79 model caddy coupe called "caddy de oro". i stared at that car. it was on some center gold engraved zenith with super swepts. i had never see wheels like that. they werent the type roadster 56 spoke sporter bolt ons, or the typical 72 spoke daytons that was big in the 90s. i said to myself dam those are some badass custom wheels that no one else had. i hadnt seen shit like that. i still remember the car. wish i had a pic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

masatalker said:


> Educate yourself about these wheels homie, Admittedly your a youngster so you get a pass, but OG Zeniths were born in Cambell, made for the serious lowrider by hand with qualitee parts. They built the reputation that is being killed right now by leaking wheels, missing parts and people getting straight jacked. They were unique, and a step above everything else. If your looking for Zenith, go the birthplace. The owner of the name can change from Roadster to whoever else wants to buy it. But Zenith quality and style remains in Cambell. Like everything else, experiance is the key in building anything well. A rookie wheel builder can't produce what an OG builder can without his experience. When the homies used to order Zeniths from Charlie years ago, they made sure to ask for them to be built in Cambell, cause the ones that were being sold by Ray would rust out at the nips, break ears on knockoffs, leak, all that same shit we hearing about now. The homies found out ray was using cheaper parts than Zenith in campbell was. Just a littl education for those that want to know.


Educate myself on these wheels........everything u typed above I have read and understood a million times over.....I know Charlie use to make ZENITHS and why they made them and who they where for....and all that other mumbojumbo sales pitch shit they use to come up with....Charlie schooled me along time ago when I said his spinners looked like jd's....he asked me to read up on him I did and I apologized the next day.....those wheels say wire wheel king.....call it what u want....but the NAME is new it is not a lowrider house hold name......is it on its way? U bet Ur Ass it is..are they nice lookin wheels .....yep ....jd is a new booty when it comes to these wheel but this dude has come up with more ideas time and time again...when back in the day all u got was what they made....till it was to the point u couldn't really get a zeinth anywhere.......and I don't need no fuckin pass....if its sumthin I said that was incorrect/false/made up/ please show me ....but if I read what I wrote correct everything I stated is FACT....as far as the ZENITH wheel when I was younger than I am now watching everyone build cars all I knew was that a zenith wheel had a ring on the hub that said zenith wire wheels and that's how I could tell them apart from the rest....no other wheel had that ......and its still like that....I didn't know an engraved hub lip and spinner then...cuz that wheel was before I cared...hell the way I saw it those wheels were for show cars only....and I knew the price tag was way out of my range....so miss me with that bullshit....everything I stated was fact not oppinion and I belive that's what got a lot of people fired up ....cuz its the ugly truth ....and it dosent take an OG to build a quality wheel cuz I'm sure Charlie is not the only guy building all of the orders...and every person in his team hasent been in the game 30+yrs ....sum of those guys are new bootys and they are assembling quality wheels


----------



## cut_six_tre

This thread is why I only fuck's wit *DAYTON's sup STRICTLY!*:biggrin:


----------



## cut_six_tre

slickpanther said:


> :rimshot:Brother, everybody has their own style. This is actually my first lowrider build and first set of wire wheels ever and even I know that Whire Wheel King is the orignal Zenith. The original Zeniths were cross laces exactly like these that Charlie claims to have never stopped making and didn't have rings or locking knock offs. JD bought the name just like Roadster did before him and brought that idea to the industry. My style is old school and I don't get caught up in what everyone else is doing in the lowrider game. I'm building my car for me and don't care to chase the latest trend. It's not the name that matters... *It's the QUALITY. *OG lowriders stand the test of time and never have to be re done


:wow: *fam*


----------



## lone star

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Educate myself on these wheels........everything u typed above I have read and understood a million times over.....I know Charlie use to make ZENITHS and why they made them and who they where for....and all that other mumbojumbo sales pitch shit they use to come up with....Charlie schooled me along time ago when I said his spinners looked like jd's....he asked me to read up on him I did and I apologized the next day.....those wheels say wire wheel king.....call it what u want....but the NAME is new it is not a lowrider house hold name......is it on its way? U bet Ur Ass it is..are they nice lookin wheels .....yep ....jd is a new booty when it comes to these wheel but this dude has come up with more ideas time and time again...when back in the day all u got was what they made....till it was to the point u couldn't really get a zeinth anywhere.......and I don't need no fuckin pass....if its sumthin I said that was incorrect/false/made up/ please show me ....but if I read what I wrote correct everything I stated is FACT....as far as the ZENITH wheel when I was younger than I am now watching everyone build cars all I knew was that a zenith wheel had a ring on the hub that said zenith wire wheels and that's how I could tell them apart from the rest....no other wheel had that ......and its still like that....I didn't know an engraved hub lip and spinner then...cuz that wheel was before I cared...hell the way I saw it those wheels were for show cars only....and I knew the price tag was way out of my range....so miss me with that bullshit....everything I stated was fact not oppinion and I belive that's what got a lot of people fired up ....cuz its the ugly truth ....and it dosent take an OG to build a quality wheel cuz I'm sure Charlie is not the only guy building all of the orders...and every person in his team hasent been in the game 30+yrs ....sum of those guys are new bootys and they are assembling quality wheels


not to choose sides bigdog, but u know me slim. and u know wire wheels are one of my passion. to me, the wire wheel makes the lowrider. u know i have owned just about every "brand" wire wheel out there beside tru spoke. i love them all. especially on some 5.20

the zenith ring is nothing new. not sure who started it, i dont think the zenith ring was a campbell thing. i think it was a roadster thing. ive seen some roadster prototypes that had the zenith ring. the pic is somewhere on here way back. but if u ask me. the whole locking adapter idea came somewhere from roadster, as you know the roadSTARs are locking wheels, u helped me rebuild the locks remember. ....so somewhere along timeline, zenith and roadster merged and became the zenith of southern cali. i dont know what happened after that. all i know is that i had locking roadstars back in 98 and locking zeniths in 2001. and they were some of the best quality wheels i have ever owned.


----------



## cut_six_tre

lone star said:


> not to choose sides bigdog, but u know me slim. and u know wire wheels are one of my passion. to me, the wire wheel makes the lowrider. u know i have owned just about every "brand" wire wheel out there beside tru spoke. i love them all. especially on some 5.20
> 
> the zenith ring is nothing new. not sure who started it, i dont think the zenith ring was a campbell thing. i think it was a roadster thing. ive seen some roadster prototypes that had the zenith ring. the pic is somewhere on here way back. but if u ask me. the whole locking adapter idea came somewhere from roadster, as you know the roadSTARs are locking wheels, u helped me rebuild the locks remember. ....so somewhere along timeline, zenith and roadster merged and became the zenith of southern cali. i dont know what happened after that. all i know is that i had locking roadstars back in 98 and locking zeniths in 2001. and they were some of the best quality wheels i have ever owned.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lone star said:


> not to choose sides bigdog, but u know me slim. and u know wire wheels are one of my passion. to me, the wire wheel makes the lowrider. u know i have owned just about every "brand" wire wheel out there beside tru spoke. i love them all. especially on some 5.20
> 
> the zenith ring is nothing new. not sure who started it, i dont think the zenith ring was a campbell thing. i think it was a roadster thing. ive seen some roadster prototypes that had the zenith ring. the pic is somewhere on here way back. but if u ask me. the whole locking adapter idea came somewhere from roadster, as you know the roadSTARs are locking wheels, u helped me rebuild the locks remember. ....so somewhere along timeline, zenith and roadster merged and became the zenith of southern cali. i dont know what happened after that. all i know is that i had locking roadstars back in 98 and locking zeniths in 2001. and they were some of the best quality wheels i have ever owned.


Understood Kenwood.....but I am only speaking on what I know...I'm not sayin jd came up with the ring ...I am sayin that that ring is the reason people are buying these wheels as opposed to wwk .....not downing charlies wheels but if u put the same brand new China next to one of his wheels from across the room u can't tell the diffrence....roadster and zeinth wheels are unique because nothing else looks like them even while rollin a person that dosent know about wheels can see that that ring wasent on the bucket he saw yesterday outside the fleamarket ....I'm not speaking on the quality of jd's wheels cuz I see he has a lot of unhappy customers....it speaks for itself....I will say the ones I own I didn't have any issues on....and the set that's on the fleetwood been sitting outside for about a yr now and no rust what so ever.....they are dirty as hell but they still holding air and no rust


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Understood Kenwood.....but I am only speaking on what I know...I'm not sayin jd came up with the ring ...I am sayin that that ring is the reason people are buying these wheels as opposed to wwk .....not downing charlies wheels but if u put the same brand new China next to one of his wheels from across the room u can't tell the diffrence....roadster and zeinth wheels are unique because nothing else looks like them even while rollin a person that dosent know about wheels can see that that ring wasent on the bucket he saw yesterday outside the fleamarket ....I'm not speaking on the quality of jd's wheels cuz I see he has a lot of unhappy customers....it speaks for itself....I will say the ones I own I didn't have any issues on....and the set that's on the fleetwood been sitting outside for about a yr now and no rust what so ever.....they are dirty as hell but they still holding air and no rust


I'm getting rings on my wwk wheels


----------



## lone star

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Understood Kenwood.....but I am only speaking on what I know...I'm not sayin jd came up with the ring ...I am sayin that that ring is the reason people are buying these wheels as opposed to wwk .....not downing charlies wheels but if u put the same brand new China next to one of his wheels from across the room u can't tell the diffrence....roadster and zeinth wheels are unique because nothing else looks like them even while rollin a person that dosent know about wheels can see that that ring wasent on the bucket he saw yesterday outside the fleamarket ....I'm not speaking on the quality of jd's wheels cuz I see he has a lot of unhappy customers....it speaks for itself....I will say the ones I own I didn't have any issues on....and the set that's on the fleetwood been sitting outside for about a yr now and no rust what so ever.....they are dirty as hell but they still holding air and no rust


----------



## 925rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Understood Kenwood.....but I am only speaking on what I know...I'm not sayin jd came up with the ring ...I am sayin that that ring is the reason people are buying these wheels as opposed to wwk .....not downing charlies wheels but if u put the same brand new China next to one of his wheels from across the room u can't tell the diffrence....roadster and zeinth wheels are unique because nothing else looks like them even while rollin a person that dosent know about wheels can see that that ring wasent on the bucket he saw yesterday outside the fleamarket ....I'm not speaking on the quality of jd's wheels cuz I see he has a lot of unhappy customers....it speaks for itself....I will say the ones I own I didn't have any issues on....and the set that's on the fleetwood been sitting outside for about a yr now and no rust what so ever.....they are dirty as hell but they still holding air and no rust


my wwk never been mistaked for chinas


----------



## 509Rider

925rider said:


> my wwk never been mistaked for chinas


Gangsta


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

925rider said:


> my wwk never been mistaked for chinas


I saw that they were carving a ring in the hub also..but there is a ring that gose inside of the ring with the zenith logo on it .....its just not the same as the original....and it still dosent say ZENITH....the name everyone knows and wants.... Now I have to worry about sumone mistaken my wheels for wwk....wait no I don't they say zenith wire wheel with the stars and all..


----------



## 925rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I saw that they were carving a ring in the hub also..but there is a ring that gose inside of the ring with the zenith logo on it .....its just not the same as the original....and it still dosent say ZENITH....the name everyone knows and wants.... Now I have to worry about sumone mistaken my wheels for wwk....wait no I don't they say zenith wire wheel with the stars and all..



The most important thing to me is they are on the streets..got mine in 3 weeks


----------



## 509Rider

925rider said:


> The most important thing to me is they are on the streets..got mine in 3 weeks


Exactly, can't wait to have some reliable wheels that I can ride on and feel confident about, jds wheels look fancy ya who cares you can polish a turd but it's still gonna be a turd


----------



## 817.TX.

Post the pic of the leaky wheel!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Solorio

Thanx JD, my wheels came out perfect, the wait for my wheels was well worth it.
Don't know how to place pics thru my phone, but I'll post pics of my wheels soon or JD will.


----------



## OGJordan

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> those are very nice wheels....but missing two things....two prong locking with hex bolts....and the stamped ring in the hub with the zenith logo...no zenith logo they are not zeniths......just a bunch of u-sta-beees



:roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider

817.TX. said:


> Post the pic of the leaky wheel!!  :nicoderm:


Naw its been seen many times. And it wasent just a leak it was 2 cracked dishes from using subpar materials


----------



## donz67

Mr Solorio said:


> Thanx JD, my wheels came out perfect, the wait for my wheels was well worth it.
> Don't know how to place pics thru my phone, but I'll post pics of my wheels soon or JD will.



i wanna see em....lets see them pics....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Mr Solorio said:


> Thanx JD, my wheels came out perfect, the wait for my wheels was well worth it.
> Don't know how to place pics thru my phone, but I'll post pics of my wheels soon or JD will.


----------



## Mr Solorio

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Thanx JD for posting up the pics, yup those are my wheels, getting ready to wrap them on 5x20s, can't wait to see my whole set up all on my ride, 72s on 520s and locking KOs engraved thanx to JD and Hernan. Having patience takes a lot, but once you have the finished product, your very happy with the outcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## donz67

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>



lookin' good :thumbsup:....i cant wait to see mine!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

1st set shipped, I will let everyone know when they get here..........KEEP ON PUSHIN EM OUT JD!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

DKM ATX said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!


Is u commin to tha show mufuckaaaa


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> I'm getting rings on my wwk wheels


Not really your kinda getting a grooooove ........its like going to dairy queen and asking for an oreo cookie blizzard.....and they give u a cookie that looks like an oreo.....but we all know they just don't taste the same


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


 where's the ring???


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!


sup deeski?? pick up a phone


----------



## 509Rider

Who cares, my zenith rings on my knockoffs fell off first hit cause they were siliconed on. You will never get me to believe these new zs are better than the og cambells, you say wire wheel king are use ta bees, it's more like Zs are always gonna be wanna bes with the shit build quality and customer service.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> where's the ring???


When u pay for a ring u get a ring....not just a groove that looks like a ring


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Not really your kinda getting a grooooove ........its like going to dairy queen and asking for an oreo cookie blizzard.....and they give u a cookie that looks like an oreo.....but we all know they just don't taste the same


Hahaha, bootleg cookies do suck tho


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> Who cares, my zenith rings on my knockoffs fell off first hit cause they were siliconed on. You will never get me to believe these new zs are better than the og cambells, you say wire wheel king are use ta bees, it's more like Zs are always gonna be wanna bes with the shit build quality and customer service.


They are not really OG if they where built this year


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Yep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Hahaha, bootleg cookies do suck tho


Yes they do brotha....I think I'd hit the fuckin roof if they put sum shit like that in my blizzard


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> Post the pic of the leaky wheel!!  :nicoderm:


Hey this is the wheel and tire section....primered 64 topic is in post your rides section homie


----------



## 509Rider

Talking about the company itself being the og builders. Not zenith that has horrible quality control. I will post up my junky cracked z too when I find the pic.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Anyone els has a cracked wheel please post them also....I would love to see what that looks like...been banging mine since i gottem no cracks...I know a few dudes doin 60+ on them no issues....so I wouldn't say horrible let's just say someone fell asleep on Ur wheels.....sucks to be u ........DOSE ANYONE ELS HAVE A CRACKED ZENITH SO THAT 509Rider is not the only one....plz post it cuz he's lookin real lonely right about now


----------



## 509Rider

i know of more but I won't mention any names, and one is in your club


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

To all the people buying wheels from whoever.....remember u r buying a very small wheel.....they have been known to hold up very well on heavy cars.....but really they are not suppose to...... there WILL be failures


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> To all the people buying wheels from whoever.....remember u r buying a very small wheel.....they have been known to hold up very well on heavy cars.....but really they are not suppose to...... there WILL be failures


Which is why when you spend 2300 on some supposedly high quality wheels and there supposedly warranty for 3 years you would expect it to be taken care of properly. I have been riding 13s since the mid 90s only had one other wire crack, and that was after putting about 30,000 miles on it. That was also on a big body with 3 pumps 10 batts and china wheels. And when it cracked I didn't give 2 shits cause they were chinas and I got way more use than I expected


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Again..... see above post


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Again..... see above post


You ain't telling me nothing new


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

So why u bitchin.....if u know that already ...if u buy the smallest truck u could find to pull a backhoe tractor and the tranny gose out and u only had it a week who's fault is that.....and do u have the right to be mad at the dealler for not replacing the tranny....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Even thought the truck is under warrany....becuase u over loaded it...they gonna tell u hell Naw...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

509Rider said:


> i know of more but I won't mention any names, and one is in your club


YEAH FUNNY ABOUT THAT CAUSE THE GUY HE SOLD THE CAR TOO SENT ME THE WHEEL AND WHILE WE WERE FIXING IT THE SPARE CHINA HE HAD ON THERE CRACKED THE SAME WAY 
FOUND OUT SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH HIS REAR END


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I'm not sure what happend but what did jd say to u when u told him Ur wheel cracked....did he say u just had to buy a new wheel? <------ that really is the correct answer weather u like it or not....or did he say he would work with u on a deal to get u rollin again but it would still cost u sumthin it wouldn't be free


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> So why u bitchin.....if u know that already ...if u buy the smallest truck u could find to pull a backhoe tractor and the tranny gose out and u only had it a week who's fault is that.....and do u have the right to be mad at the dealler for not replacing the tranny....


HE WASNT BITCHING WHEN I OFFERD TO FIX THE WHEELS SO HE COULD SELL THEM 

BUT HE WILL CONTINUE TO BITCH (ALL ALONE ) ABOUT HIS WHEELS 



FYI JIM AND CHARLIE TRIED TO SELL ME 100 SPOKE WHEELS IN EARLY 2000 SAID CAUSE HE CAN MAKE THEM FASTER AND CHEAPER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> YEAH FUNNY ABOUT THAT CAUSE THE GUY HE SOLD THE CAR TOO SENT ME THE WHEEL AND WHILE WE WERE FIXING IT THE SPARE CHINA HE HAD ON THERE CRACKED THE SAME WAY
> FOUND OUT SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH HIS REAR END


Say it ain't so 509rider


----------



## 509Rider

Never heard my wheels aren't covered cause of the size of my vehicle that's fucking bullshit excuse. Ain't nothing wrong with my rearend what the fuck would a rearend problem have to do with a wheel fucking cracking? I have been running chinas since last summer, no probs at all. You offered to fix my wheels if I paid you don't act like you were going to fix it for free. Fact


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I NEVER OFFERED TO FIX THEM FOR FREE YOUR FULL OF SHIT I APOLOGIZED TO YOU FOR THE WAY EVERYTHING WENT DOWN AND TOLD YOU I WOULD TAKE CARE OF THEM 

BUT HEY KEEP TALKING SHIT KEEP BITCHING


----------



## hittin back bumper

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Anyone els has a cracked wheel please post them also....I would love to see what that looks like...been banging mine since i gottem no cracks...I know a few dudes doin 60+ on them no issues....so I wouldn't say horrible let's just say someone fell asleep on Ur wheels.....sucks to be u ........DOSE ANYONE ELS HAVE A CRACKED ZENITH SO THAT 509Rider is not the only one....plz post it cuz he's lookin real lonely right about now


Todo oro got z's and that car stays on the bumper doing 80s and hold up just fine...


----------



## 509Rider

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I NEVER OFFERED TO FIX THEM FOR FREE YOUR FULL OF SHIT I APOLOGIZED TO YOU FOR THE WAY EVERYTHING WENT DOWN AND TOLD YOU I WOULD TAKE CARE OF THEM
> 
> BUT HEY KEEP TALKING SHIT KEEP BITCHING


Ya no shit, how about you inform future customers you won't warranty wheels that have been on heavy cars or whatever excuse you have


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

So what did jd say to u about the wheels....was it option #1 or option #2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Crickets in this bish...damn it jd see whatchu did


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> So what did jd say to u about the wheels....was it option #1 or option #2


That I had to pay to fix them, and told me I musta hit some potholes lol


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Crickets in this bish...damn it jd see whatchu did


Lol, you ain't been around long have you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Damn I really been bored....I been fuckin (no ****) with u guys on this wheel subject for 2 days now....I quit...I never spend this much time on Lil....its been fun guys...509rider I really hope u find a quality wheel that u are looking for...817tx sic713 has paint specials all the time hes a real good friend of mine...so when u get ready to paint it hit me up.....he bought a set of wire wheel kings that outta put a smile on Ur face.....jd keep your head up brotha focus on the road ahead..don't watch tha rearview.......zenith wire wheels...we put rings in the hubs....not the grand canyon....I'm just sayin


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Damn I really been bored....I been fuckin (no ****) with u guys on this wheel subject for 2 days now....I quit...I never spend this much time on Lil....its been fun guys...509rider I really hope u find a quality wheel that u are looking for...817tx sic713 has paint specials all the time hes a real good friend of mine...so when u get ready to paint it hit me up.....he bought a set of wire wheel kings that outta put a smile on Ur face.....jd keep your head up brotha focus on the road ahead..don't watch tha rearview.......zenith wire wheels...we put rings in the hubs....not the grand canyon....I'm just sayin


lol, your bored fuck it snowed 4 inches here, I'm hibernating


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Been up since 6am cleaning a car that really wasent dirty ....ha snow is just sumthin I could not handle


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Been up since 6am cleaning a car that really wasent dirty ....ha snow is just sumthin I could not handle


Ya no shit every winter I wonder why I still live in this shithole lol


----------



## eric0425

TTT What up JD keep making those quality wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

whats up JD, you said they would be done this week. if they arent done homie, just give me money back and ill take my business some where else.


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Hey this is the wheel and tire section....primered 64 topic is in post your rides section homie


Bwhahaha you mad!! :biggrin: all good! I would rather roll my primered rusty china having IMPALA than fuck with a 4 door a 90s model or a 06 frame swap! Ya dig!  JD gets these people their wheels & accys in a timely manner! Good day people!! :nicoderm:


----------



## DKM ATX

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Is u commin to tha show mufuckaaaa


I was in H town all weekend and could not find your # while at the show,went to the fight,made a stop at the PV A&M game even seen Joyce Meyer for the soul.


----------



## DKM ATX

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup deeski?? pick up a phone


LOL!!! Holla at yeah boy i chase`weather so at time it is hard to get a hold of me


----------



## DKM ATX

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THESE FUCKERS ARE HOTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

slickpanther said:


> :rimshot:Brother, everybody has their own style. This is actually my first lowrider build and first set of wire wheels ever and even I know that Whire Wheel King is the orignal Zenith. The original Zeniths were cross laces exactly like these that Charlie claims to have never stopped making and didn't have rings or locking knock offs. JD bought the name just like Roadster did before him and brought that idea to the industry. My style is old school and I don't get caught up in what everyone else is doing in the lowrider game. I'm building my car for me and don't care to chase the latest trend. It's not the name that matters... *It's the QUALITY. *OG lowriders stand the test of time and never have to be re done


linc looking good


----------



## 87cutty530

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm not sure what happend but what did jd say to u when u told him Ur wheel cracked....did he say u just had to buy a new wheel? <------ that really is the correct answer weather u like it or not....or did he say he would work with u on a deal to get u rollin again but it would still cost u sumthin it wouldn't be free


Why pay for a new wheel? Shouldnt there be a warranty? I mean if not, what a waste of money you guys are wasting on rims.. but ive heard about other guys rims cracking, spokes leaking, or whatever the fuck and they have to pay 4-450 for one new rim that the purchaser just spent $2200 on a set.. its like buying a new car and your transmission or motor go out? Its gonna have warranty.. A new car is under warranty.. if the dude has to pay for 1 new wheel that cracked after he spent over a G for his set, thats some foul shit.. theres shops out here that give u a new china wheel if the spokes leak or if anything is wrong with one or the set... this is one fucked up business outlook..


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Not after 2 years of rolling on the wheels.


----------



## 509Rider

I rolled them for maybe 3 months not even a full summer, plus you said 3 year warranty


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

93Brougham530 said:


> Why pay for a new wheel? Shouldnt there be a warranty? I mean if not, what a waste of money you guys are wasting on rims.. but ive heard about other guys rims cracking, spokes leaking, or whatever the fuck and they have to pay 4-450 for one new rim that the purchaser just spent $2200 on a set.. its like buying a new car and your transmission or motor go out? Its gonna have warranty.. A new car is under warranty.. if the dude has to pay for 1 new wheel that cracked after he spent over a G for his set, thats some foul shit.. theres shops out here that give u a new china wheel if the spokes leak or if anything is wrong with one or the set... this is one fucked up business outlook..


Sorry bro....that discussion was yesterday....you guys have fun


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> Not after 2 years of rolling on the wheels.


CANT ANSWER ME ON HERE OR FB.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> Bwhahaha you mad!! :biggrin: all good! I would rather roll my primered rusty china having IMPALA than fuck with a 4 door a 90s model or a 06 frame swap! Ya dig!  JD gets these people their wheels & accys in a timely manner! Good day people!! :nicoderm:


Mad Naw never that....I got my wheels....my car is done...as far as I wanna take it atleast...as a matter of fact might be up for sale soon .....I wanna build a white and gold one now ..... As far as u rollin a primered 64 ....I don't think u would rather roll it like that.....I don't think u have a choice .....you to cheap to break bread to fix that ragety mutgafucka .....u said I don't know u enough to know how u have spent Ur monies ...well obviously u didn't spend it on tha 4....but I bet if u put as much effort into getting the 4 done as u do into talkin shit.....u might be rollin clean ....disrespecting tha Chevy like that ...I wish there was a :gositchoassdown: gif I'd wear that muthafucka out .....I was in my Lincoln this weekend where were u ...2003 baby ....AC blowing ice cream ....music banging ......on tha switch .....painted up...matching zeniths with the rings and hex bolt locking two prongs twirling....I call it fancy foot work .... Leather seats..wood on tha dash ...BIG "I" plaque in tha back and my foot on tha gas ....picture me rollin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

On zeniths


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Mr Solorio

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


That's a nice set up of wheels and KOs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Mr Solorio said:


> That's a nice set up of wheels and KOs


Thanks homie ......just my attempt to put sum clean shit on tha street


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Oh and I had sum fun in this bitch .........


----------



## soldierboy

509Rider said:


> Never heard my wheels aren't covered cause of the size of my vehicle that's fucking bullshit excuse. Ain't nothing wrong with my rearend what the fuck would a rearend problem have to do with a wheel fucking cracking? I have been running chinas since last summer, no probs at all. You offered to fix my wheels if I paid you don't act like you were going to fix it for free. Fact


Bent axle shafts my bomb used to do it on the pass side


----------



## soldierboy

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


This isthe said four door being clowned? Now let's see his ride


----------



## 509Rider

soldierboy said:


> Bent axle shafts my bomb used to do it on the pass side


Lol trust me it ain't bent, it has a simple 2 pump 6 batt setup. I have been driving it for over a year with no probs, so try again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

That question has been asked so many times...he won't post it


----------



## jtek

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


clean bubble bro..


----------



## 817.TX.

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

jtek said:


> clean bubble bro..


Thanks that car is long gone....I took it apart and sold it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

New ride


----------



## 509Rider

Gangsta shit Slim


----------



## jtek

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> New ride


 the linc looks good murdered out..:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Thanks bro....wait till u see tha white one with the all gold wheels and trim....


----------



## gizmoscustoms

is that Lala?


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> New ride


*LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.. 
I GOT THIS ONE I'M REDOING. JUST ADDING ALL GOLD Z'S,GOLD GRILL, GOLD SUN ROOF RACKS AND A FEW OTHER GOLD THINGS!! :naughty:
I WILL POST NEW PICS WHEN MY GOLDY'S COME IN. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!







*


----------



## donz67

Wizzard said:


>




Damn thats tight!!!.....I love Zenith's!!! :bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## hittin back bumper

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Mad Naw never that....I got my wheels....my car is done...as far as I wanna take it atleast...as a matter of fact might be up for sale soon .....I wanna build a white and gold one now ..... As far as u rollin a primered 64 ....I don't think u would rather roll it like that.....I don't think u have a choice .....you to cheap to break bread to fix that ragety mutgafucka .....u said I don't know u enough to know how u have spent Ur monies ...well obviously u didn't spend it on tha 4....but I bet if u put as much effort into getting the 4 done as u do into talkin shit.....u might be rollin clean ....disrespecting tha Chevy like that ...I wish there was a :gositchoassdown: gif I'd wear that muthafucka out .....I was in my Lincoln this weekend where were u ...2003 baby ....AC blowing ice cream ....music banging ......on tha switch .....painted up...matching zeniths with the rings and hex bolt locking two prongs twirling....I call it fancy foot work .... Leather seats..wood on tha dash ...BIG "I" plaque in tha back and my foot on tha gas ....picture me rollin


Thats right, my ***** slim doin the fool in that 03! Driven not trailered. Oh and it hops!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

gizmoscustoms said:


> is that Lala?


Yep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE..
> I GOT THIS ONE I'M REDOING. JUST ADDING ALL GOLD Z'S,GOLD GRILL, GOLD SUN ROOF RACKS AND A FEW OTHER GOLD THINGS!! :naughty:
> I WILL POST NEW PICS WHEN MY GOLDY'S COME IN. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea I saw that muthafuck doin tha fool....definantly in my top 5 town car likes ....straitgame has a few town cars in my top five ....you better belive it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wizzard said:


>


Oh shit is tha 4 painted?? dose it have zeniths on it??? We gonna have to put 817tx on suicide watch....someone hand him a roll of toilet paper he's been shitted on


----------



## jtek

Wizzard said:


>


 love those wheels ..:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

yall muthafuckas crazy...shut the duck up and ride.....


----------



## gizmoscustoms

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yep


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

MELLOMAN said:


> how much for a set just like this 13x7 pm me a price thanx


Firme hey wast da $ on a set of 14x7 but st8 lace homes ?pm


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Oh shit is tha 4 painted?? dose it have zeniths on it??? We gonna have to put 817tx on suicide watch....someone hand him a roll of toilet paper he's been shitted on


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


x817


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Oh shit is tha 4 painted?? dose it have zeniths on it??? We gonna have to put 817tx on suicide watch....someone hand him a roll of toilet paper he's been shitted on


 I see you still crying with Pom Poms in hand!! All good!! Still horrible customer service, still quality issues, and still behind in orders!! POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS take note on shady bidness practices!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> I see you still crying with Pom Poms in hand!! All good!! Still horrible customer service, still quality issues, and still behind in orders!! POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS take note on shady bidness practices!! :nicoderm:


and everyone in here has a PAINTED car on the streets.....WHY YOU MAD.....YEA YOU MAD....ITS OK THERE ARE MORE ROLLS OF TOILET PAPER IN THE BACK....I'LL GET THEM FOR YOU.....BRB


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## 817.TX.

How you know my shit aint painted?? :rofl: And photochops means IM WINNING!! :yes: Now ride along in your 90s model or 06 frame swap not a CLASSIC like I have!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

For one u didn't say it was....and u will still not post a pic of your ride ...That's Ur excuse "its a classic" ....winning...nope....but I want u to win....the less buckets we have on the street the better we all look....its ok one day you too will be able to apply wax to Ur ride


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Then again u might wanna look into buying sumthin with a paint job on it cuz obviously projects aren't your thing .........this fool on tha 10yr plan


----------



## jtek

my 69 impala isnt painted as of right now either..im working on it as we speak but not everyone has the money to knockout a show car in 8 months..heres mine right now..but i will be ordering some zeniths here to complete my ride it takes time to finish a car specially if you have more than one going at a time...but then again i never dogged any of your guys rides so it is what is


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

jtek said:


> my 69 impala isnt painted as of right now either..im working on it as we speak but not everyone has the money to knockout a show car in 8 months..heres mine right now..but i will be ordering some zeniths here to complete my ride it takes time to finish a car specially if you have more than one going at a time...but then again i never dogged any of your guys rides so it is what is
> View attachment 396521
> View attachment 396522
> View attachment 396523
> View attachment 396524


Nice lookin ride bro.....let me clear up what I said....I have nothin against primered cars...be proud of what u have even if it all u can do at the moment......the problem I have with 817tx is really not his ride...its him because he comes in here with the same ole bullshit we know jd is behind on orders...and his customer service isn't where it should be....and there are a few of his customers are unhappy with him....that's been brought up time and time again...it a public forum so yes he is entitled to state his oppinion...but when u make it your biznizz to come in a be ugly about everytime there is a problem then Ur just out of line...especially if this guy is not in debt to u ....and that's the case here


----------



## jtek

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice lookin ride bro.....let me clear up what I said....I have nothin against primered cars...be proud of what u have even if it all u can do at the moment......the problem I have with 817tx is really not his ride...its him because he comes in here with the same ole bullshit we know jd is behind on orders...and his customer service isn't where it should be....and there are a few of his customers are unhappy with him....that's been brought up time and time again...it a public forum so yes he is entitled to state his oppinion...but when u make it your biznizz to come in a be ugly about everytime there is a problem then Ur just out of line...especially if this guy is not in debt to u ....and that's the case here


 i never took offense to the primered ride thing at all ..just wanted to post some pics i suppose...lol lol people do start alot of shit on this website seen it a million times truth of the matter is if you want your wheels to say zenith on the ring and locking knockoffs then theres certain things your going to have to go through before you get those wheels...im gonna be going through it myself and it will be all worth it once i have my zeniths rollin on my 69 ......not in primer ofcourse..lol much respect for the people that build there rides to there specific likes thats what makes us all unique not everyone has the same tastes and thats why lowriders are so diverse...much respect to you slim you have had some nice rides and i do love the linc..:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Thanks bro


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea I saw that muthafuck doin tha fool....definantly in my top 5 town car likes ....straitgame has a few town cars in my top five ....you better belive it


*YEA STR8 GAME DOES DO THERE THANG TO THE MAX.. BUT THIS BABY IS NO LONGER A STR8 GAME CAR THAT'S WHY I HAD TO SWITCH ALOT OF THINGS UP.
STARTING WITH ALL GOLD Z'S AND GOLD ACCESSORIES. NEW INTERIOR,SOUND SYSTEM,SET UP,SUN ROOF IN BACK,PATTERNS AND A FEW MORE TOUCHES.
MUCH LUV TO MY BOY FRED FROM STR8 GAME FOR THIS BEAUTY!!*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

That's wuzup homie...put Ur touch on it .....seems like u bout to bust out hard


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice lookin ride bro.....let me clear up what I said....I have nothin against primered cars...be proud of what u have even if it all u can do at the moment......the problem I have with 817tx is really not his ride...its him because he comes in here with the same ole bullshit *we know jd is behind on orders...and his customer service isn't where it should be....and there are a few of his customers are unhappy with him....that's been brought up time and time again...it a public forum so yes he is entitled to state his oppinion...*but when u make it your biznizz to come in a be ugly about everytime there is a problem then Ur just out of line...especially if this guy is not in debt to u ....and that's the case here


THIS!! Good Day!! :nicoderm:


----------



## rIdaho

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

rIdaho 
SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 
509Rider+


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

See what I'm talkin about.


----------



## 509Rider

jtek said:


> i never took offense to the primered ride thing at all ..just wanted to post some pics i suppose...lol lol people do start alot of shit on this website seen it a million times truth of the matter is if you want your wheels to say zenith on the ring and locking knockoffs then theres certain things your going to have to go through before you get those wheels...im gonna be going through it myself and it will be all worth it once i have my zeniths rollin on my 69 ......not in primer ofcourse..lol much respect for the people that build there rides to there specific likes thats what makes us all unique not everyone has the same tastes and thats why lowriders are so diverse...much respect to you slim you have had some nice rides and i do love the linc..:thumbsup:


Impala looks good bro, one good thing if you order your wheels now they might be done after doing a frame off on you 69.


----------



## wolverine

509Rider said:


> Impala looks good bro, one good thing if you order your wheels now they might be done after doing a frame off on you 69.


You know what they say homie, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink! If cats know the deal and still choose to all we can do is crack them jokes and say I told you so!! I keep checking this topic to see how many new victims there is.. :rofl:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice lookin ride bro.....let me clear up what I said....I have nothin against primered cars...be proud of what u have even if it all u can do at the moment......the problem I have with 817tx is really not his ride...its him because he comes in here with the same ole bullshit we know jd is behind on orders...and his customer service isn't where it should be....and there are a few of his customers are unhappy with him....that's been brought up time and time again...it a public forum so yes he is entitled to state his oppinion...but when u make it your biznizz to come in a be ugly about everytime there is a problem then Ur just out of line...especially if this guy is not in debt to u ....and that's the case here


THEY SAY MY SERVICE IS BAD 

CAUSE I DONT GIVE FREE SHIT AWAY (FUNNY ) I HAVE DONATED A SHIT LOAD OF $ AND WHEELS AND WHEEL PARTS TO THE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW (WHEN I HAD IT LIKE THAT ) OF COURSE THEY LOVED ME THEN 
CAUSE I GAVE SOME BODY A HARD TIME ABOUT THE TIRE SHOP FUCKING UP THERE WHEELS 9NOT MY PROBLEM)

YES THERE ARE SOME CASES I SHOULD OF HANDLED IT BETTER BUT I DIDNT (ITS CAUSE IVE BEEN FUCKED OVER TO MUCH ) SORRY

YES WE ARE BEHIND AND SOME ARE TOO FAR BEHIND BUT WERE STILL HERE STILL PUSHING STILL CREATING STILL MAKING THE BADDEST WHEELS


----------



## Jc1chb

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THEY SAY MY SERVICE IS BAD
> 
> CAUSE I DONT GIVE FREE SHIT AWAY (FUNNY ) I HAVE DONATED A SHIT LOAD OF $ AND WHEELS AND WHEEL PARTS TO THE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW (WHEN I HAD IT LIKE THAT ) OF COURSE THEY LOVED ME THEN
> CAUSE I GAVE SOME BODY A HARD TIME ABOUT THE TIRE SHOP FUCKING UP THERE WHEELS 9NOT MY PROBLEM)
> 
> YES THERE ARE SOME CASES I SHOULD OF HANDLED IT BETTER BUT I DIDNT (ITS CAUSE IVE BEEN FUCKED OVER TO MUCH ) SORRY
> 
> YES WE ARE BEHIND AND SOME ARE TOO FAR BEHIND BUT WERE STILL HERE STILL PUSHING STILL CREATING STILL MAKING THE BADDEST WHEELS


What's up JD, haven't received anything or heard from you?


----------



## jtek

Wizzard said:


>


can you pm me a price for a set like this with zenith flag chips instead of green eagle chips..thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THEY SAY MY SERVICE IS BAD
> 
> CAUSE I DONT GIVE FREE SHIT AWAY (FUNNY ) I HAVE DONATED A SHIT LOAD OF $ AND WHEELS AND WHEEL PARTS TO THE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW (WHEN I HAD IT LIKE THAT ) OF COURSE THEY LOVED ME THEN
> CAUSE I GAVE SOME BODY A HARD TIME ABOUT THE TIRE SHOP FUCKING UP THERE WHEELS 9NOT MY PROBLEM)
> 
> YES THERE ARE SOME CASES I SHOULD OF HANDLED IT BETTER BUT I DIDNT (ITS CAUSE IVE BEEN FUCKED OVER TO MUCH ) SORRY
> 
> YES WE ARE BEHIND AND SOME ARE TOO FAR BEHIND BUT WERE STILL HERE STILL PUSHING STILL CREATING STILL MAKING THE BADDEST WHEELS


AND STILL PUSHIN .....KEEP AT IT BRO...


----------



## regal ryda

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THEY SAY MY SERVICE IS BAD
> 
> CAUSE I DONT GIVE FREE SHIT AWAY (FUNNY ) I HAVE *DONATED A SHIT LOAD OF $ AND WHEELS *AND WHEEL PARTS TO THE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW (WHEN I HAD IT LIKE THAT ) OF COURSE THEY LOVED ME THEN
> CAUSE I GAVE SOME BODY A HARD TIME ABOUT THE TIRE SHOP FUCKING UP THERE WHEELS 9NOT MY PROBLEM)
> 
> YES THERE ARE SOME CASES I SHOULD OF HANDLED IT BETTER BUT I DIDNT (ITS CAUSE IVE BEEN FUCKED OVER TO MUCH ) SORRY
> 
> YES WE ARE BEHIND AND SOME ARE TOO FAR BEHIND BUT WERE STILL HERE STILL PUSHING STILL CREATING STILL MAKING THE BADDEST WHEELS


Got mine from the Big homie TWICE on his dime


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

regal ryda said:


> Got mine from the Big homie TWICE on his dime


now thats just not fair....i need them gold ones.....u just clownin to hard there homie


----------



## jtek

regal ryda said:


> Got mine from the Big homie TWICE on his dime


those wheels are beautiful bro...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> That's wuzup homie...put Ur touch on it .....seems like u bout to bust out hard


*PLEASE BELEAVE IT... NO ONE IS RIDING ON ALL GOLD SHOES OUT HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D.
NOT ALONE ALL GOLD Z'S AT THAT!! MAAN I CAN'T WAIT!!*


----------



## montemanls

regal ryda said:


> Got mine from the Big homie TWICE on his dime


Ttt.


----------



## Mr Solorio

regal ryda said:


> Got mine from the Big homie TWICE on his dime


That's a clean ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

regal ryda said:


> Got mine from the Big homie TWICE on his dime


Nice ride, so you got 2 sets if free wheels?


----------



## regal ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> now thats just not fair....i need them gold ones.....u just clownin to hard there homie


mayne I'm just tryin ta put my mark on the TX scene you know how that goes, thanks for the advice on my moonroof too:thumbsup:



jtek said:


> those wheels are beautiful bro...


thanks homie 



montemanls said:


> Ttt.


:thumbsup:



Mr Solorio said:


> That's a clean ass ride :thumbsup:


thanks homie, I'm tryin to get it right few G's more and I should be good :thumbsup:



509Rider said:


> Nice ride, so you got 2 sets if free wheels?


Nah I didnt, but I sent these back shortly after I got them on his dolla to get 2 all chrome sets, and changed my mind so he sent me these back a 2nd time still on his dolla, and never asked for shit in exchange, I think if I remember it took me about 7-9mos to get them the 1st time but I wasnt trippin cause they were a sponsored set......and I really appreciated that commin from JD or anybody else that was gonna sponsor a homie they didnt know from adam....so I like Slimmm, can say I understand some of the homies frustration, and I can also see JD's point too times are tough right now for all of us small business man and consumer so its up to us to work together to beat these times and pull each other thru, far as I know Johnny may have had to downsize his staff to keep the doors open, but I don't know so I can't say but he never fucked me even on a free set of wheels that I know hit im in the pocket for about 3500 bux


----------



## jtek

i personally believe that all good things come to those that wait..im gonna be waiting a while but thats ok with me cause if i just wanted some chrome wheels i would just order a new set of daytons. dont get me wrong daytons are nice but they are not offering any gold right now..plus where im at there are NO ZENITHS on the streets i wanna be the first to clown them in my little lame ass area of the world...:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

regal ryda said:


> mayne I'm just tryin ta put my mark on the TX scene you know how that goes, thanks for the advice on my moonroof too:thumbsup:


No problem....I hope it wasent to much trouble....sorry I couldn't do it for u....the last two kicked my Ass and I just said that was it...that's why I'm not putting one in the Lincoln


----------



## lowrydajohn

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> THEY SAY MY SERVICE IS BAD
> 
> CAUSE I DONT GIVE FREE SHIT AWAY (FUNNY ) I HAVE DONATED A SHIT LOAD OF $ AND WHEELS AND WHEEL PARTS TO THE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW (WHEN I HAD IT LIKE THAT ) OF COURSE THEY LOVED ME THEN
> CAUSE I GAVE SOME BODY A HARD TIME ABOUT THE TIRE SHOP FUCKING UP THERE WHEELS 9NOT MY PROBLEM)
> 
> YES THERE ARE SOME CASES I SHOULD OF HANDLED IT BETTER BUT I DIDNT (ITS CAUSE IVE BEEN FUCKED OVER TO MUCH ) SORRY
> 
> YES WE ARE BEHIND AND SOME ARE TOO FAR BEHIND BUT WERE STILL HERE STILL PUSHING STILL CREATING STILL MAKING THE BADDEST WHEELS


you gonna call me back? I left couple messages hit me back


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Wizzard said:


>


*Nice Color* :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

jtek said:


> i personally believe that all good things come to those that wait..im gonna be waiting a while but thats ok with me cause if i just wanted some chrome wheels i would just order a new set of daytons. dont get me wrong daytons are nice but they are not offering any gold right now..plus where im at there are NO ZENITHS on the streets i wanna be the first to clown them in my little lame ass area of the world...:thumbsup:


Ya thought I was the man ordering zeniths, I was the first in the area to get them. Everybody thought I was stupid for spending so much in anything other than ds. But I wanted to be the first. My mistake nothing more embarrassing than your shit failing multiple times and everybody saying told ya so. And it was even worse when he blamed me for shit failing. He lost a lot of sales because the way he handled my situation. There was people waiting to see how mine performed.


----------



## jtek

509Rider said:


> Ya thought I was the man ordering zeniths, I was the first in the area to get them. Everybody thought I was stupid for spending so much in anything other than ds. But I wanted to be the first. My mistake nothing more embarrassing than your shit failing multiple times and everybody saying told ya so. And it was even worse when he blamed me for shit failing. He lost a lot of sales because the way he handled my situation. There was people waiting to see how mine performed.


i understand where your coming from you have had a bad expiernce with zenith ..but not everyone does. do you think people have never had problems with daytons,wwk,or ching changs?? fact of the matter is something might happen regardless of what kind of wheels they are i hope you find the set of wheels that will make you happy then you can ride in peace..im just not gonna buy some ching changs and for sure not going to buy some all chrome daytons so there like everyone elses and wwk wants more money for the same set as jd will give me......only one thing though these say zeniths on them not burger king....i only want the best for my car and in my mind zeniths are that...THE BEST:thumbsup:


----------



## donz67

jtek said:


> i understand where your coming from you have had a bad expiernce with zenith ..but not everyone does. do you think people have never had problems with daytons,wwk,or ching changs?? fact of the matter is something might happen regardless of what kind of wheels they are i hope you find the set of wheels that will make you happy then you can ride in peace..im just not gonna buy some ching changs and for sure not going to buy some all chrome daytons so there like everyone elses and wwk wants more money for the same set as jd will give me......only one thing though these say zeniths on them not burger king....i only want the best for my car and in my mind zeniths are that...THE BEST:thumbsup:


JTEK Speakin the truth!!! :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

jtek said:


> i understand where your coming from you have had a bad expiernce with zenith ..but not everyone does. do you think people have never had problems with daytons,wwk,or ching changs?? fact of the matter is something might happen regardless of what kind of wheels they are i hope you find the set of wheels that will make you happy then you can ride in peace..im just not gonna buy some ching changs and for sure not going to buy some all chrome daytons so there like everyone elses and wwk wants more money for the same set as jd will give me......only one thing though these say zeniths on them not burger king....i only want the best for my car and in my mind zeniths are that...THE BEST:thumbsup:


How can you compare wwk and dayton to a company that has only been around a few years and is having so many probs already. He bought the name Zenith who cares. Ya im sure dayton and wwk have had probs. but the ratio is way higher on Zs. Talk to some real ogs in the wheel game and get some knowledge


----------



## regal ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> No problem....I hope it wasent to much trouble....sorry I couldn't do it for u....the last two kicked my Ass and I just said that was it...that's why I'm not putting one in the Lincoln


no problem....I can now see why ppl charge so much to put them big mothafuckas in now cause I wond do one for less than 11oo not including the glass, but it was definately a learning experience, I am proud to say that I did damn near everything on my car though minus the chrome and interior shit so I feel great about that.


----------



## donz67

Some people are addicted to posting negative posts......they just cant stop.


----------



## 509Rider

donz67 said:


> Some people are addicted to posting negative posts......they just cant stop.


Once you get fucked on some 2300 dollar wheels you will be too. Good luck newbs


----------



## donz67

I aint new....thanks for sharing your story though. I hope you have better luck with your next set of wheels bro.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

509Rider said:


> How can you compare wwk and dayton to a company that has only been around a few years and is having so many probs already. He bought the name Zenith who cares. Ya im sure dayton and wwk have had probs. but the ratio is way higher on Zs. Talk to some real ogs in the wheel game and get some knowledge


YEAH TALK TO SOME REAL OG RIDERS IN THE GAME ABOUT ME HOMIE 

IN FACT HIT UP TWIN FROM THE M

HIT UP KEBO

HIT UP TOONS

HIT UP CUDDA 

HIT UP JOHN K 

HIT UP ANT OR RALPH FUENTES 

IN WWK YEARS AROUND THEY STILL NEVER HIT THE AMOUNT OF WHEELS IVE MADE IN 5 YEARS OR AS MANY LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 

YOU HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE BUT SHIT SO HAVE I IVE HAD OVER 20 CARS I HAD DAYTONS ROADSTERS MCLEANS LA OG ZENITHS SUPRME AND IVE HAD ONLY A FEW ISSUES IN MY TIME BUT NOTHING IS PERFECT IN THIS WORLD AND IF YOU DO THE MATH ON HOW MANY ISSUES COMPAIRED TO HOW MANY SETS IVE BUILT ITS IN THE LOW LOW LOW PERCENT 

BUT AGAIN JUST MY 2 PENNIES I MEAN I CAN SPEAK AS WELL HOMIE 

FYI MY 2200 DAYTONS I BOUGHT IN 1996 RUSTED ON THE NIPPLES BUT HEY THATS LIFE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

509Rider said:


> Once you get fucked on some 2300 dollar wheels you will be too. Good luck newbs


LMFAO YOU DIDN T PAY 2300 FOR THOSE WHEELS AND YOU HAD THEM FOR WHAT 3 YEARS AND IT TOOK YOU 2 YEAS TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUTH THEM


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

http://hhdesignsca.com/


----------



## 509Rider

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> YEAH TALK TO SOME REAL OG RIDERS IN THE GAME ABOUT ME HOMIE
> 
> IN FACT HIT UP TWIN FROM THE M
> 
> HIT UP KEBO
> 
> HIT UP TOONS
> 
> HIT UP CUDDA
> 
> HIT UP JOHN K
> 
> HIT UP ANT OR RALPH FUENTES
> 
> IN WWK YEARS AROUND THEY STILL NEVER HIT THE AMOUNT OF WHEELS IVE MADE IN 5 YEARS OR AS MANY LOWRIDER MAGAZINES
> 
> YOU HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE BUT SHIT SO HAVE I IVE HAD OVER 20 CARS I HAD DAYTONS ROADSTERS MCLEANS LA OG ZENITHS SUPRME AND IVE HAD ONLY A FEW ISSUES IN MY TIME BUT NOTHING IS PERFECT IN THIS WORLD AND IF YOU DO THE MATH ON HOW MANY ISSUES COMPAIRED TO HOW MANY SETS IVE BUILT ITS IN THE LOW LOW LOW PERCENT
> 
> BUT AGAIN JUST MY 2 PENNIES I MEAN I CAN SPEAK AS WELL HOMIE
> 
> FYI MY 2200 DAYTONS I BOUGHT IN 1996 RUSTED ON THE NIPPLES BUT HEY THATS LIFE


Blah blah im sure you didnt fuck up there shit and if you did you fixed it right away



HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> LMFAO YOU DIDN T PAY 2300 FOR THOSE WHEELS AND YOU HAD THEM FOR WHAT 3 YEARS AND IT TOOK YOU 2 YEAS TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUTH THEM


Guess you forgot already and yes thats what i paid, remember you remade me a set of 13s after the 14s you sent me where complete garbage all the gold was peeling off and had bent spokes almost touching each other. and you said you would make me a 5th wheel to make up the differance since I didnt trust your gold any more than later you said you would not make the fifth wheel for me anymore. And I told you as soon as the wheel cracked stop bullshitting why would I need to lie. Go worry about all the other customers that want info on where there wheels and quit tryin to bullshit me, Mr excuse just say sorry I fucked up and I will never say another word, but you cant you just make up bullshit excuses.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HERE ILL HELP YOU OUT 509

YOU BOUGHT WHEELS 

YOU HAD THEM FOR 3 YEARS 

YOU HAD ISSUES

YOU CONTACTED ME AND I REFUSED TO FIX THEM CAUSE THEY WE NOT CONSIDERED UNDER WARRANTY 

YES I SHOULD HAVE HANDLED IT BETTER BUT THERE ARE TWO SIDES TO A STORY 

YOU DIDNT LIKE HOW I HANDLED IT 

I APOLOGIZED BUT IT WAS TOO LATE 

I OFFERED TO FIX THEM FOR FREE IF YOU WOULD KEEP THEM YOU SAID NO YOU DONT TRUST THEM ANY MORE 

MY BAD 

ITS DONE AND OVER WE ALL LOOSE $ IN THIS GAME SORRY HOPE YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

509Rider said:


> Blah blah im sure you didnt fuck up there shit and if you did you fixed it right away
> 
> SO YOUR SAYING EVERY SET OF WHEELS WE MAKE ARE GARBAGE YOUR FULL OF SHIT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

YEAH THERE IS A GUY WHO HAD WHEELS FOR 5 YEARS BROKE A SPOKE AND FUCKED UP HIS DISHES AND YES I DID FIX THEM FOR FREE EVEN TREW IN THE FREE DISH HE CRASHED OHH AND FYI HES LOCATED IN CANADA


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

ILL WORRY ABOUT THE CUSTOMERS AND THERE WHEELS AND ILL KEEP BUILDING THE BADDEST WHEELS AROUND 

YOU SPOKE YOUR MIND YOU TALKED YOUR SHIT NOW GO BUILD A CAR OR BUY SOME OTHER WHEELS ALREADY


----------



## lilmikelv

ill be gettin intouch real soon homie good product had mine 5 yrs n no problems still look like the day i opend the box


----------



## donz67

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> HERE ILL HELP YOU OUT 509
> 
> YOU BOUGHT WHEELS
> 
> YOU HAD THEM FOR 3 YEARS
> 
> YOU HAD ISSUES
> 
> YOU CONTACTED ME AND I REFUSED TO FIX THEM CAUSE THEY WE NOT CONSIDERED UNDER WARRANTY
> 
> YES I SHOULD HAVE HANDLED IT BETTER BUT THERE ARE TWO SIDES TO A STORY
> 
> YOU DIDNT LIKE HOW I HANDLED IT
> 
> I APOLOGIZED BUT IT WAS TOO LATE
> 
> I OFFERED TO FIX THEM FOR FREE IF YOU WOULD KEEP THEM YOU SAID NO YOU DONT TRUST THEM ANY MORE
> 
> MY BAD
> 
> ITS DONE AND OVER WE ALL LOOSE $ IN THIS GAME SORRY HOPE YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME


You never offered to fix them for free if I kept them, thats bullshit.



HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 509Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah im sure you didnt fuck up there shit and if you did you fixed it right away
> 
> SO YOUR SAYING EVERY SET OF WHEELS WE MAKE ARE GARBAGE YOUR FULL OF SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, you just take better care of your high end customers thats already been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THERE IS A GUY WHO HAD WHEELS FOR 5 YEARS BROKE A SPOKE AND FUCKED UP HIS DISHES AND YES I DID FIX THEM FOR FREE EVEN TREW IN THE FREE DISH HE CRASHED OHH AND FYI HES LOCATED IN CANADA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool lucky him.
Click to expand...


----------



## 509Rider

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I NEVER OFFERED TO FIX THEM FOR FREE YOUR FULL OF SHIT I APOLOGIZED TO YOU FOR THE WAY EVERYTHING WENT DOWN AND TOLD YOU I WOULD TAKE CARE OF THEM
> 
> BUT HEY KEEP TALKING SHIT KEEP BITCHING


Hmm interesting


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Take a look at your top lowriders bet most of them are on zenith muthafuckin wire wheels....


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Take a look at your top lowriders bet most of them are on zenith muthafuckin wire wheels....


No doubt they are a good looking wheel. There jd I gave you props.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I luv it....just brings a tear to my eye....damn it gave all the toilet paper to 817tx


----------



## rIdaho

509Rider said:


> Hmm interesting


:burn: ...ouch.


----------



## jtek

im not going yo keep arguing on this topic. you have had a problem with zenith and i can understand your pissed off but it probably isnt going to stop people from buying zenith wheels..as far as a newbie that i am not... but its all good you might want to refill your haterade bottle its gotta be getting low by now..sometimes you just have to move on and suck it up like a man..we have all been burned somewhere while building a car just push on to the next project or what not..im out no more internet arguing for me this shit is for kids....:thumbsdown:


----------



## jtek

donz67 said:


> Some people are addicted to posting negative posts......they just cant stop.


TRUE...


----------



## 509Rider

jtek said:


> im not going yo keep arguing on this topic. you have had a problem with zenith and i can understand your pissed off but it probably isnt going to stop people from buying zenith wheels..as far as a newbie that i am not... but its all good you might want to refill your haterade bottle its gotta be getting low by now..sometimes you just have to move on and suck it up like a man..we have all been burned somewhere while building a car just push on to the next project or what not..im out no more internet arguing for me this shit is for kids....:thumbsdown:


hating lol


----------



## 817.TX.

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I luv it....just brings a tear to my eye....damn it gave all the toilet paper to 817tx


Still got my name in your mouth! Let me take that out and put something else in! Let JD fight his own battles cheeleader!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Sorry bro I don't eat pussy...u little ***....u would say sum gay shit like that.....eat a dick bitch...Naw never mind u might like it to much ....jd is fighting his own battles ....this is between us...the two people that have nothin to do with the issue at hand....well I do...I bought wheels...u didn't...broke Ass


----------



## 817.TX.

Bwhahaha u MAD! I'm out SKInnnnYyyyINA4dooorrrrr! :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

really this topic should be like this.

jd post pics of wheels.

people can either talk good, or talk bad. its a free world and a free website. 

but if havent bought wheels from the man, then u really have no valid standpoint in this forum. 

for the record ive owned a set of wheels from zenith of california.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

817.TX. said:


> Bwhahaha u MAD! I'm out SKInnnnYyyyINA4dooorrrrr! :nicoderm:


Yea that's a classic...weak Ass comeback.com...u out...baaaahahahahaha niggaa u was never in..... :gositdown:


----------



## JustCruisin

Ahem.. apparently no one can read the topic title.. "_







KEEP THE BS OUT PICS AND INFO ONLY"


_lmao! Gotta love a business person who advertises their product that way! just askin for trouble..  [h=3][/h]


----------



## resname93

TTT JD


----------



## TKeeby79

Happy Thanksgiving to my Big Homie!!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Yo JD wheels arrived, I wasnt home for pickup, I will get em tomorrow.........i will post when I get em


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Yo JD wheels arrived, I wasnt home for pickup, I will get em tomorrow.........i will post when I get em


Must be nice .....


----------



## 6DEUCE6

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> YEAH TALK TO SOME REAL OG RIDERS IN THE GAME ABOUT ME HOMIE
> 
> IN FACT HIT UP TWIN FROM THE M
> 
> HIT UP KEBO
> 
> HIT UP TOONS
> 
> HIT UP CUDDA
> 
> HIT UP JOHN K
> 
> HIT UP ANT OR RALPH FUENTES
> 
> IN WWK YEARS AROUND THEY STILL NEVER HIT THE AMOUNT OF WHEELS IVE MADE IN 5 YEARS OR AS MANY LOWRIDER MAGAZINES
> 
> YOU HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE BUT SHIT SO HAVE I IVE HAD OVER 20 CARS I HAD DAYTONS ROADSTERS MCLEANS LA OG ZENITHS SUPRME AND IVE HAD ONLY A FEW ISSUES IN MY TIME BUT NOTHING IS PERFECT IN THIS WORLD AND IF YOU DO THE MATH ON HOW MANY ISSUES COMPAIRED TO HOW MANY SETS IVE BUILT ITS IN THE LOW LOW LOW PERCENT
> 
> BUT AGAIN JUST MY 2 PENNIES I MEAN I CAN SPEAK AS WELL HOMIE
> 
> FYI MY 2200 DAYTONS I BOUGHT IN 1996 RUSTED ON THE NIPPLES BUT HEY THATS LIFE


I'm happy for everyone that got what they paid for. That's all well and good but I've been waiting on some chips from you for 8 months! Called, sent texts, pm'd, and left messages for you on here. If there's a problem, let me know. Call me, you have my number.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Must be nice .....


Hey I still got 3 sets that im waitin on


----------



## DanielDucati

Thoes look nice on that!:thumbsup: ...now it just needs black leather interior and it would look oweeeeeeee!!!


509Rider said:


> No doubt they are a good looking wheel. There jd I gave you props.


----------



## 509Rider

DanielDucati said:


> Thoes look nice on that!:thumbsup: ...now it just needs black leather interior and it would look oweeeeeeee!!!


Wheels are long gone, car is also sold


----------



## 509Rider

DanielDucati said:


> Thoes look nice on that!:thumbsup: ...now it just needs black leather interior and it would look oweeeeeeee!!!


Wheels are long gone, car is also sold


----------



## JustCruisin

DanielDucati said:


> Thoes look nice on that!:thumbsup: ...now it just needs black leather interior and it would look oweeeeeeee!!!


Daniel Ducati, hes behind the Illuminati.. got 10 fingers on the pump-shotty, leave yo momma screamin "oh my golly!" 


:werd:to yo mutha..


----------



## DanielDucati

too much thanks giving turkey has you acting twerky,my verbal seance is like a million prison 
burpee's
cant catch your breath like 850 down in ot,who keeps screamin for attention like a whore taking it 
slowly.
.....cha cha cha!!!




JustCruisin said:


> Daniel Ducati, hes behind the Illuminati.. got 10 fingers on the pump-shotty, leave yo momma screamin "oh my golly!"
> 
> 
> :werd:to yo mutha..


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Hey I still got 3 sets that im waitin on


Yeah because you order 4 sets I ordered one and way before you....


----------



## veterano

veterano said:


> *HUSTLE_HARDER_63* 07-29-2011, 09:42 PM #1356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother erine from nc cant get a hold of you no more whats going on it been 10 months still no rimz call him


still no rimz


----------



## 13OZKAR

BAD ASS K-OFFS!!!!!


----------



## rIdaho

JustCruisin said:


> Ahem.. apparently no one can read the topic title.. "_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP THE BS OUT PICS AND INFO ONLY"
> 
> 
> _lmao! Gotta love a business person who advertises their product that way! just askin for trouble..


 ...true.


----------



## Mr Solorio

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 398071
> View attachment 398075
> BAD ASS K-OFFS!!!!!


Those are some clean ass KO's


----------



## 13OZKAR

Mr Solorio said:


> Those are some clean ass KO's


:thumbsup:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

First set came in.........damn they look good.....3 more sets to go.
Keep on pushin em out JD! For me and all the other homies


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Ok, dont know what to tell you? Hopefully you get what you paid for homie


----------



## Jc1chb

This is how you treat your customers? Dodging them & ignoring them after they've giving you their hard earned money!


----------



## danny boi

Hey bro do u have any spinners for the original z's


----------



## 13OZKAR

Jc1chb said:


> This is how you treat your customers? Dodging them & ignoring them after they've giving you their hard earned money!


:drama:


----------



## lowlinc93

Jc1chb said:


> This is how you treat your customers? Dodging them & ignoring them after they've giving you their hard earned money!


2 days ago....dodged or ignored??? I say ignored.....
hopefully you get what you ordered. I really wanted some of these rims, but I just went for new Daytons and already have them. I hope this guy rebounds and puts his name back on track, I would love a set in the future.....but I live close enough to make the drive to pick them up


----------



## danny boi

Anyone know where I could pick up a pair of spinners for the original 72 spoke cross lace zeniths


----------



## 831impala63

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> How muc for something like this 13x7 100 spoke


----------



## resname93

anything new with my rims???


----------



## FREAKY TALES

danny boi said:


> Anyone know where I could pick up a pair of spinners for the original 72 spoke cross lace zeniths


I GOT LOCKING KOS FOR SALE IF YOU CANT FIND ANY OF THE OG'S


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

resname93 said:


> anything new with my rims???


x1000000000


----------



## resname93

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> x1000000000


anyone have his number? cause the one my wifey calls, he never answers and says he never got the call.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

resname93 said:


> anyone have his number? cause the one my wifey calls, he never answers and says he never got the call.


I must have the same 1 he never answers


----------



## 509Rider

Sad seeing all you people having to wait so long and getting ignored. I ordered my wwk wheels yesterday and there already heading to the chromer.


----------



## rivman

509Rider said:


> Sad seeing all you people having to wait so long and getting ignored. I ordered my wwk wheels yesterday and there already heading to the chromer.


Looking like WWK is the way to go nowadays. Sucks but, gotta move on sometimes.


----------



## rivman

Word


----------



## Jc1chb

Man, this dude is still ignoring my calls.


----------



## Jc1chb

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> It shouldnt suck They are thee original zenith with the same 3 original employees Leni behind the desk Charlie is the machinist and do everything guy and Francisco the lacer they are the only ones there on a everyday basis it can be done anybody that tries to use that as an excuse is straight BS ing you all and who knows what is going on with your cash and that is a shame.


(Wire Wheel King) name says it all.
The name change messed me all up, I was only trying to roll on some real Zeniths since I always roll Daytons. I should've done better research. Over here in Texas, your word means everything, apparently his means nothing.


----------



## D-Cheeze

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That name was what Jim Craig used to call himself they just kept it to honor him after his passing alot of people try to clown the name but he was a great man and He (Jim Craig) not JD dot let anybody tell you different is the one that made that name world wide known and that aint no bullshit


amen brother ...Jim was a great man


----------



## harborareaPhil

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That name was what Jim Craig used to call himself they just kept it to honor him after his passing alot of people try to clown the name but he was a great man and He (Jim Craig) not JD dot let anybody tell you different is the one that made that name world wide known and that aint no bullshit


QFT


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I must have the same 1 he never answers


Doesn't answer texts either. Have sent several with no response. The magic of Apple, shows that he reads the text right after I send them, but still won't respond


----------



## 509Rider

NINJA said:


> Doesn't answer texts either. Have sent several with no response. The magic of Apple, shows that he reads the text right after I send them, but still won't respond


Lol that's fucked up, I just got the new iPhone so I know what your talking about.


----------



## rivman

^^that's funny^^


----------



## NINJA

509Rider said:


> Lol that's fucked up, I just got the new iPhone so I know what your talking about.


.


----------



## 509Rider

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Where are all his homies backing him up now?????


Dont worry they will be here soon saying its worth waiting years for the best wheels ever made blah blah lol


----------



## low4ever

I hate to see this company go down like this. So many people want these wheels, but people are steadily getting the run around. To me it seems it would be important to get them out in a timely manner to make money. Eventually people will stop taking chances and dealing with him. Then what? Homie I hope you can get this thing back track and get these orders caught up.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

resname93;148
[IMG said:


> http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH%202011/7e21b8d9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## FREAKY TALES

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH%202011/80c4
> 4d90.jpg


Clean ass rims right here, was there as they were getting built.


----------



## MR.59

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> resname93;148
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH 2011/7e21b8d9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE SHIT!
Click to expand...


----------



## DUVAL

So how do I oder a set of these wheels without all the delays and drama of no one calling me back..........................smh


----------



## 509Rider

DUVAL said:


> So how do I oder a set of these wheels without all the delays and drama of no one calling me back..........................smh


Order from wwk


----------



## rivman

509Rider said:


> Order from wwk


:rofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

Has anyone ever got a refund?? I have seen several people ask for their money back but 1. Have been Ignored 2. Are still asking bout their wheels. Just asking!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp

817.TX. said:


> Has anyone ever got a refund?? I have seen several people ask for their money back but 1. Have been Ignored 2. Are still asking bout their wheels. Just asking!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


x2 who can you trust now days? :scrutinize:


----------



## Jc1chb

This is jacked up.


----------



## montemanls

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> resname93;148
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH%202011/7e21b8d9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels,what up jd.
Click to expand...


----------



## resname93

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>





HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> resname93;148
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy266/HUSTLE_HARDER_63/ZENITH 2011/7e21b8d9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:will get these on the 13th. thanks JD
Click to expand...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

resname93 said:


> HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:will get these on the 13th. thanks JD
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. nice.. hopefully mine are next getting pretty anxious over here
Click to expand...


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

resname93 said:


> HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:will get these on the 13th. thanks JD
> 
> 
> 
> Took long enough, but really nice product in the end.
Click to expand...


----------



## KLIQUE81

HAVEN BEEN ON LAYITLOW MUCH LATELY 
HERE ARE SOME PICTURE OF MY FEATURE
JANUARY 2012 

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## resname93

KLIQUE81 said:


> HAVEN BEEN ON LAYITLOW MUCH LATELY
> HERE ARE SOME PICTURE OF MY FEATURE
> JANUARY 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:thumbsup::thumbsup:looks good.


----------



## donz67

KLIQUE81 said:


> HAVEN BEEN ON LAYITLOW MUCH LATELY
> HERE ARE SOME PICTURE OF MY FEATURE
> JANUARY 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



Thats real nice!!! I like that setup!!


----------



## DKM ATX

I love this pic


----------



## Caddieman 805

DKM ATX said:


> I love this pic


 :thumbsup:nice


----------



## NINJA

I was told last Friday that my wheel were done. I was also told that I would get pictures of said wheels on Monday and the wheels would also ship on Monday. And of course, all I've gotten since then is ignored.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Been leavin messages, on here and facebook dude. A little communication goes a long way


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Been trying to get a hold of you for the past month but nothing... What's going on w my wheels???


----------



## 509Rider

Charlie at wwk has called and given me 2 updates on my wheels already. Before they went to chrome, and now there headed to powder coat and it's only been 2 weeks. Just sayin


----------



## NINJA

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Been leavin messages, on here and facebook dude. *A little communication goes a long way*


*CHURCH!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## plague

What I think is crazy you got people all over the USA sayin the same thing about this guy like all these people just want to make a bad name for zenith. What I find is people still back him when they see all these people saying where my wheels no call backs and more than 1 more than 5 . He said all you guys will have your wheels bye the year and I hope you do, but do you really expect him to answer when u call him or him to call you back. Maybe he's mailed you guys wheels I hope he has but come on people why can't you see this ain't the same company from 3 years ago but this is lowriding and this is the kind of people we back,


----------



## NINJA

plague said:


> What I think is crazy you got people all over the USA sayin the same thing about this guy like all these people just want to make a bad name for zenith. What I find is people still back him when they see all these people saying where my wheels no call backs and more than 1 more than 5 . He said all you guys will have your wheels bye the year and I hope you do, but *do you really expect him to answer when u call him or him to call you back*. Maybe he's mailed you guys wheels I hope he has but come on people why can't you see this ain't the same company from 3 years ago but this is lowriding and this is the kind of people we back,


Yes!!!!!! It's called customer service, a good thing to have when you own a business


----------



## plague

You right bro ,it is you should get a call back ,but this guy is a crook


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

509Rider said:


> Charlie at wwk has called and given me 2 updates on my wheels already. Before they went to chrome, and now there headed to powder coat and it's only been 2 weeks. Just sayin


Good for u dude. But its a little to late for me, so please stop rubbin it in our faces. I understand ur gettin ur wheels and updates, and trust I am glad u are. But wtf are we supposed to do? It aint really helpin the situation homie...........no disrespect, just sayin


----------



## veterano

Originally Posted by *veterano* 
_*HUSTLE_HARDER_63** 07-29-2011, 09:42 PM #1356







my brother erine from nc cant get a hold of you no more whats going on it been 10 months still no rimz call him

still no rimz, rimz was orderd last octorber 2010*_


----------



## 509Rider

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Good for u dude. But its a little to late for me, so please stop rubbin it in our faces. I understand ur gettin ur wheels and updates, and trust I am glad u are. But wtf are we supposed to do? It aint really helpin the situation homie...........no disrespect, just sayin


Not rubbing it in anybody's face, I'm hoping it makes jd actually learn how to take care of his customers instead of being a shitty business man. But honestly he dosent seem to give a shit about them.


----------



## Jc1chb

This dude's business will never prosper if he's ripping people off. You reap what you sow, what comes around goes around. It will come back to him worse. He knows who he owes including myself. He's been ignoring me too but like I said he knows who he owes.


----------



## Foolish818

Is this the only person who builds zeniths?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Foolish818 said:


> Is this the only person who builds zeniths?


Lots of "people" make them now a days. Just ask around.


----------



## 509Rider

Foolish818 said:


> Is this the only person who builds zeniths?


If you want real Campbells the hit up wire wheel king


----------



## rIdaho

509Rider said:


> If you want real Campbells the hit up wire wheel king










I ordered my 10 cans at the local Albertson's myself.:fool2:


----------



## resname93




----------



## resname93

sorry for not posting up sooner. had to ask wifey to take pics. thanks JD, took longer then i thought. but thanks again....


----------



## rIdaho

rIdaho said:


> I ordered my 10 cans at the local Albertson's myself.:fool2:


...oh shit, this is the wheels and tires forum. My bad.


----------



## TKeeby79

resname93 said:


> sorry for not posting up sooner. had to ask wifey to take pics. thanks JD, took longer then i thought. but thanks again....



Merry X-Mas Homie, I know you must be happy you got your Z's for the holidays..


----------



## resname93

TKeeby79 said:


> Merry X-Mas Homie, I know you must be happy you got your Z's for the holidays..


:thumbsup:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Wish I was puttin mine under the tree, my birthday is end of january, so im hoping for a pair of Zeniths for my birthday.........hint hint,


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

The "wheels by the end of the year" deal is looking really grim......


----------



## 509Rider

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> The "wheels by the end of the year" deal is looking really grim......


Maybe he ment end of next year


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Funny but not funny


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> The "wheels by the end of the year" deal is looking really grim......


I agree. I FINALLY got a reply yesterday. Wheels still haven't shipped (don't know why, didn't get an answer on that), still haven't even seen 1 picture of said "finished" wheels, he "has to ask" when they will ship, and supposedly the reason he hasn't responded is because he has been sick. Being sick was the reason he wasn't answering the week before too. Apparently he is too sick to reply to a text, but not too sick to read it as soon as he receives it. He also seemed upset that he was getting so many texts and told me "this is why I didn't want to give out my personal #". Now, am I wrong or isn't he the one that over the years has been quick to post up his personal number on LIL. I know when I contacted him through PM before even placing my order, he was the one that wrote me and told me to call him and gave me his number. I NEVER asked for it.

I was also told yesterday that he would forward me pictures (same thing I was told the week before) and I'm still waiting for them......

End of the year is coming up pretty damn quick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I spoke to him via text on friday and he was supposdly heading out of town or going thru the mountains?


----------



## NINJA

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I spoke to him via text on friday and he was supposdly heading out of town or going thru the mountains?


sounds pretty sick.....I got that answer back in October via text when I asked him to call me. So I told him to call me the next day, and guess what..........Surprise, surprise...NO CALL


----------



## Jc1chb

Somebody died will be the next excuse, & will have many more. I haven't got my wheels or my money. He's having a Merry Christmas on peoples money.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jc1chb said:


> Somebody died will be the next excuse, & will have many more. I haven't got my wheels or my money. He's having a Merry Christmas on peoples money.


Thats Fucked!!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

The last time he replied to me, which was a month ago, he told me he was in the hospital sick prior to that he didn't answer me for approximately 3 weeks. This shit has been going on for a year now. I just want my damn wheels because getting your money back doesn't seem like an option....


----------



## Jc1chb

He'll reply quick if your sending him money. Lol, He never once called me or texted me on his own, he only replied to me if I had been calling or texting him alot. He gave me his word Nov. 1st & still nothing!


----------



## Jc1chb

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> The last time he replied to me, which was a month ago, he told me he was in the hospital sick prior to that he didn't answer me for approximately 3 weeks. This shit has been going on for a year now. I just want my damn wheels because getting your money back doesn't seem like an option....


I was promised 8 weeks tops, it's been a year & over a month now.


----------



## El Callejero

:drama:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Jc1chb said:


> I was promised 8 weeks tops, it's been a year & over a month now.


Ouch........


----------



## jugador63777

its been a year already and till this day i have not receiv my adapters and ko last time i talk to him i said that they were in back order and i been calling him no response this is not the way to do bussines


----------



## 817.TX.

Why havent the MODS banned him yet?? I know that would not make it any easier on yall guys waiting on wheels, but at least it would keep him from burning other members on LIL!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## soldierboy

I really thought I would have my wheels by the end of the year too


----------



## wolverine

Bunch of lollipops up in here. homies been tryin to warn you over n over :banghead:


----------



## NINJA

Finally got pics and was told wheels will ship TODAY!!!

:x:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Glad he's come through for you homie. To bad he still doesn't reply to me. He's clearly ignoring me..


----------



## NINJA

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Glad he's come through for you homie. To bad he still doesn't reply to me. He's clearly ignoring me..


He aint come through completely yet, but I hear ya bro. A little info can go a long way!


----------



## 509Rider

NINJA said:


> Finally got pics and was told wheels will ship TODAY!!!
> 
> :x:


Right on


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

wolverine said:


> Bunch of lollipops up in here. homies been tryin to warn you over n over
> Thanks for the comment captain obvious


----------



## IN YA MOUF

NINJA said:


> Finally got pics and was told wheels will ship TODAY!!!
> 
> :x:


you know the rules..


----------



## NINJA

IN YA MOUF said:


> you know the rules..


shut your hole lol....I'll post when I can take the pics myself


----------



## GT~PLATING

817.TX. said:


> Why havent the MODS banned him yet?? I know that would not make it any easier on yall guys waiting on wheels, but at least it would keep him from burning other members on LIL!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


Because mysteriously the Mods roll Zeniths lol


----------



## mrsdirtyred

i have three sets of zenith knockoffs but mines are sign on the tip of the wing do you have any gold ones like that?


----------



## Skim

GT~PLATING said:


> Because mysteriously the Mods roll Zeniths lol


:shocked:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

HA.....


----------



## $ KNOWN ASSOCIATE $

anywhere else to buy them?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

U can get them from Charlie.....but they won't say zenith


----------



## DanielDucati

GT~PLATING said:


> Because mysteriously the Mods roll Zeniths lol


:roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> U can get them from Charlie.....but they won't say zenith


or me!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

​fuck this cat order DAYTONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

This Thread still rolling . right after I got my wheels from jd I sold them for a huge profit lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

PURA SANGRE said:


> ​fuck this cat order DAYTONS!!!!!!!!


x2 they didnt give me the run around . placed the order , wheels arrived as promised . 4x plated


----------



## plague

This is lowriding it shouldn't take you longer to make your wheels, than to build your car. If you get your wheels at all people still back him wow, not to mention the raffle wheels homie never got. Is the name even still zenith or hustle harder . Sad thing is you know he seen this but no response, but people still back him it's good they haven't close this topic cause then that would kill every customer waitings hope of getting what they bought.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> U can get them from Charlie.....but they won't say zenith


what does it matter zenith isnt what it use to be any ways!!


----------



## Jack Bauer

After all the negative feedback and people still send this guy money....Lmao.


----------



## Jack Bauer

817.TX. said:


> Why havent the MODS banned him yet?? I know that would not make it any easier on yall guys waiting on wheels, but at least it would keep him from burning other members on LIL!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


This shits been going on for YEARS. if people are dumb enough to send this guy money they deserve to get ripped off. Even Ray Charles can clearly see this guy is ripping fools off.


----------



## Jack Bauer

DUVAL said:


> So how do I oder a set of these wheels without all the delays and drama of no one calling me back..........................smh


Lmao. Just buy a set of cheap used rusty chinas, so they match your ragedy bucket.


----------



## Jc1chb

Still nothing


----------



## Jc1chb

plague said:


> This is lowriding it shouldn't take you longer to make your wheels, than to build your car. If you get your wheels at all people still back him wow, not to mention the raffle wheels homie never got. Is the name even still zenith or hustle harder . Sad thing is you know he seen this but no response, but people still back him it's good they haven't close this topic cause then that would kill every customer waitings hope of getting what they bought.


So he kept everbody's money from a raffle & kept it?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

JD I know you see these posts. Why don't you answer your phone or reply to my text messages? I've been calling and texting you everyday......


----------



## plague

Jc1chb said:


> So he kept everbody's money from a raffle & kept it?


Well bro still don't have the wheels so it's taking a long time my boy never even got his,take just the people that have complained over ten times that by a average of 1800 then add eBay and all the other people you don't know about that's a lot of dollars. It don't take 2 years a year to build a set of rims, they nice but ain't that nice there ain't no contract on when your rims would be done so the law would say he has done nothing wrong but taking a long time. But come on jd if you haven't started on the rims why not give the money back, it's simple he don't have the money to refund if you get the wheels anytime soon you lucky cause he have to get the money from somewhere else he has all the parts why not put them together and ship


----------



## 509Rider

He spent all that money on his tre I'm guessing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

FREAKY TALES said:


> or me!!!


Oh yea and this dude too....he always got nice shit for sale...


----------



## sand1

wow how is this still a topic??/?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

EXCANDALOW said:


> what does it matter zenith isnt what it use to be any ways!!


So what lowriding ain't what it use to be either....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Oh yea and this dude too....he always got nice shit for sale...


thank you sirr!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> So what lowriding ain't what it use to be either....


IT IS IM MY LIFESTYLE LOWKO!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

STILL MAKING WHEELS 

CLOSED THE SHOP TILL I FIND A CHEAPER SHOP OR MIGHT JUST STOP DOING WHEELS ALL TOGETHER 

ALL THIS BS AND SET BACKS HAS MESSED BUSINESS UP . I KNOW ITS NOONES FAULT BUT MY OWN HAD A BAD YEAR AND TRYING TO RECOVER FROM IT BUT ITS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD 

I WILL FINISH OFF ALL THE WHEELS AS QUICK AS I CAN


----------



## soldierboy

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> STILL MAKING WHEELS
> 
> CLOSED THE SHOP TILL I FIND A CHEAPER SHOP OR MIGHT JUST STOP DOING WHEELS ALL TOGETHER
> 
> ALL THIS BS AND SET BACKS HAS MESSED BUSINESS UP . I KNOW ITS NOONES FAULT BUT MY OWN HAD A BAD YEAR AND TRYING TO RECOVER FROM IT BUT ITS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD
> 
> I WILL FINISH OFF ALL THE WHEELS AS QUICK AS I CAN


just grow some herbs in the back!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

MAN THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER THAN ALL THIS SHIT 

ILL FINISH AL THE WHEELS AND LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE IM DONE TO MUCH BULLSHIT


----------



## donz67

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> MAN THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER THAN ALL THIS SHIT
> 
> ILL FINISH AL THE WHEELS AND LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE IM DONE TO MUCH BULLSHIT


youre done?!?!.....but i got more rims i need bro!......:run: :banghead:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

donz67 said:


> youre done?!?!.....but i got more rims i need bro!......:run: :banghead:


I TRIED THERES NO WAY TO GET OUT OF THIS WHOLE UNLESS I HIT THE LOTTO LMFAO

WE HAD A GOOD ALMOST 6 years


----------



## donz67

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I TRIED THERES NO WAY TO GET OUT OF THIS WHOLE UNLESS I HIT THE LOTTO LMFAO
> 
> WE HAD A GOOD ALMOST 6 years


so what exactly has to happen to get the orders caught up? 

I really hope your buyin Lotto tickets!...LOL


----------



## loster87

Zenith is the best wheels out there.sad to see it go out like that jd...people be hating but i think everyone just wants u to get ur shit together and crank them wheels out like no other.dont give up homie.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

loster87 said:


> Zenith is the best wheels out there.sad to see it go out like that jd...people be hating but i think everyone just wants u to get ur shit together and crank them wheels out like no other.dont give up homie.


YEAH THERES ALOT OF HATERS THAT WISHED AND HOPED WE WOULD FAIL


----------



## donz67

Damn this is some depressing shit.


----------



## 509Rider

I wouldn't call unhappy customers haters.


----------



## mrcadillac

Cocaine....its a hell of a drug!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Damn, so am I gonna get my wheels JD?


----------



## mrcadillac

You people need to quit HATING on j.d! So what if he rips a few people off! He's a hustla that's what hustling is all about! Keep your head up j.d.! Forget these Haters! Hustle harder every minute of every day! Pipe these wimps


----------



## plague

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> I TRIED THERES NO WAY TO GET OUT OF THIS WHOLE UNLESS I HIT THE LOTTO LMFAO
> 
> WE HAD A GOOD ALMOST 6 years


What do you being in the hole have to do with people getting there rims, shit don't no one feel sorry for you the people I feel sorry for is the people who didn't and won't get there rims. You build a bad as ride, now you're pretty much tellin people they ain't getting nothin you bragged about things being put together in house then make the wheels. If you havent started on the wheels are have a picture of the wheels you doing why can't they have a refund?


----------



## plague

Oh and nobody's hating for all the people backing this guy that's what's wrong with lowriding this guy clearly ripping people off and people just saying it's ok


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

plague said:


> What do you being in the hole have to do with people getting there rims, shit don't no one feel sorry for you the people I feel sorry for is the people who didn't and won't get there rims. You build a bad as ride, now you're pretty much tellin people they ain't getting nothin you bragged about things being put together in house then make the wheels. If you havent started on the wheels are have a picture of the wheels you doing why can't they have a refund?


Homie that car was built almost 2 years ago that old news. And that car has nothing to with any of this. 

And your saying won't get there wheels how can u say that do you gave a crystal ball if so its foggy 

Wheels are being built every week 

You haters wish we would disappear so you have more gossip to talk. Like a bunch of old lady's. 

I never asked anyone to feel sorry for me. Just giving my side of it all


----------



## Airborne

the last raffle is fucked up. How is he not banned. I had a $300.00 credit that he didn't own up to. Fuck this guy, ripping of the people who could have mad him rich. Dumb fuck.

Close up shop, run with the money people paid you. Sounds like their money went right into your car. How could you man?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Airborne said:


> the last raffle is fucked up. How is he not banned. I had a $300.00 credit that he didn't own up to. Fuck this guy, ripping of the people who could have mad him rich. Dumb fuck.
> 
> Close up shop, run with the money people paid you. Sounds like their money went right into your car. How could you man?


You didn't win anything I gave u that credit u didn't use it 

And that's the problem. I gave free wheels free parts 1/2 price wheels donations. And when shit gets bad for me every one gets ghost


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> You didn't win anything I gave u that credit u didn't use it
> 
> And that's the problem. I gave free wheels free parts 1/2 price wheels donations. And when shit gets bad for me every one gets ghost


So..........how are my wheels coming along? Ive been calling texting you every day. Let me know something JD


----------



## Airborne

My homie here in NC got ripped off. You took money and ran. How do you sleep? You could have just built these rims and sent them to the people who trusted you.

Be honest, why did you rip everyone off?


----------



## Airborne

I have Zenith on my 51. Roadster built in 2001. Better than your ripping people off.


----------



## mrcadillac

Airborne said:


> My homie here in NC got ripped off. You took money and ran. How do you sleep? You could have just built these rims and sent them to the people who trusted you.
> 
> Be honest, why did you rip everyone off?


 quit bein a Hater homie..he sleeps just fine on the new chingon bed he bought with your hard earned feria...


----------



## mrcadillac

Hustle harder every minute of every day! Stop hating..its just money! J.d. is a true hustla


----------



## 509Rider

Lol


----------



## plague

So if you haven't build the wheels why can't they have a refund?that's when you ripped my boy off so that car might have something to do with it cause that's when all this started. Hater y would I hate on you you ain't got nothin I want or where I want to be. No one cares what you going threw you still have not giving a reason why these people don't have the rims you didn't tell people your shop was closing till someone said something about it what's the name of your company is it zenith? Cause that's what you say it is bro you just buying time that's all, tell people how it takes over a year or months to even start building a rim answer those questions show people I'm a hater. All the complaints show you a crook


----------



## plague

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> You didn't win anything I gave u that credit u didn't use it
> 
> And that's the problem. I gave free wheels free parts 1/2 price wheels donations. And when shit gets bad for me every one gets ghost


You didnt give free wheels someone else paid for them, shit gets bad people get ghost all you have to do is refund people's money, bet you got gifts under your tree. Bet there's a lot of guys wanted wheels under their tree for the last 2


----------



## donz67

Everyone's trippin now. JD hit everyone with the truth and some cant handle it. If you aint got money involved, you shouldnt comment on this thread. JD said he'll make em as soon as he can and thats that. Nobody can do shit about it so just deal with it. Ive been waitin on rims for a hot minute but you dont see me on here making a bad situation worse. I hope to get my rims in the near future.....nuff said!uffin:

Merry Christmas to all the LIL fam!!


----------



## plague

I'll speak where ever is needed I don't got any money involved but like I said everyone don't get on this site, he ain't hit people with the truth, he didn't say anything and I hope you get your wheels if you do you are lucky. And someone needs to speak so no other real lowriders get burnt by this guy, or newbies or whoever says he is s good seller, shit this is what people supposed to do to stop other people from getting scammed


----------



## plague

Well at least worn them


----------



## Airborne

how can anyone say to deal with it? He took money for a product, he kept the money an hauled ass. Fuck that, no honor.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Shit I cant get an answer back.... How the hell am I supposed to feel??? Secure? He'll answer to everyone else but obviously ignore me. Like its been said before a little communication can go along ways. Shit I don't know what to think. Ive been trying to get him to answer me for the past 6 weeks but its like talking to a dead man....:dunno:


----------



## 1SJESR

REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE BUILT IN CAMPBELL, NORTHERN CALIFORNIA! I GOT BOTH MY SETS ON TIME WITH NO ISSUES! .... JUS SAY'N!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

I even spoke to Jesse (He didn't recognize my number hence the reason he probably answered). Jesse said he doesn't have a clue about my wheels, he probably wondered how I have his number but I'm sure he doesn't remember me making the money transaction over the phone w him a JD a year ago either. He was supposed to look into it and call me back, guess what, still no call back and him nor is father JD will answer my calls or texts...


----------



## plague

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Shit I cant get an answer back.... How the hell am I supposed to feel??? Secure? He'll answer to everyone else but obviously ignore me. Like its been said before a little communication can go along ways. Shit I don't know what to think. Ive been trying to get him to answer me for the past 6 weeks but its like talking to a dead man....:dunno:


Yeah he should have bro instead or responding to me


----------



## 509Rider

1SJESR said:


> REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE BUILT IN CAMPBELL, NORTHERN CALIFORNIA! I GOT BOTH MY SETS ON TIME WITH NO ISSUES! .... JUS SAY'N!


Give the name back to Charlie


----------



## pesco 64

donz67 said:


> Everyone's trippin now. JD hit everyone with the truth and some cant handle it. If you aint got money involved, you shouldnt comment on this thread. JD said he'll make em as soon as he can and thats that. Nobody can do shit about it so just deal with it. Ive been waitin on rims for a hot minute but you dont see me on here making a bad situation worse. I hope to get my rims in the near future.....nuff said!uffin:
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the LIL fam!!


First of all Id like to say your the biggest ass kissing nut rider on the site







2nd how could you sit here and have anything good to say about someone who stole peoples money and tell people to be patient after waiting for over 1 year lol!!! man get the fuck outta here! Do us all a favor ??? log off , run to the toilet and jump in head first NUT RIDER! . this dude built that tre with people's money. and she be booted from the club that he's with for Screwing over fellow lowriders . you being 1 of them . fuck the excuses bad business is just that bad business ! funny how some come on this thread encouraging him to keep his head up when you can go back just a few pages and they were whining about missing parts even after they got their wheels LMAO!!! DENA LOVE AND IM OUT!!:finger:


----------



## donz67

pesco 64 said:


> First of all Id like to say your the biggest ass kissing nut rider on the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd how could you sit here and have anything good to say about someone who stole peoples money and tell people to be patient after waiting for over 1 year lol!!! man get the fuck outta here! Do us all a favor ??? log off , run to the toilet and jump in head first NUT RIDER! . this dude built that tre with people's money. and she be booted from the club that he's with for Screwing over fellow lowriders . you being 1 of them . fuck the excuses bad business is just that bad business ! funny how some come on this thread encouraging him to keep his head up when you can go back just a few pages and they were whining about missing parts even after they got their wheels LMAO!!! DENA LOVE AND IM OUT!!:finger:


WFT! i aint a nut rider. i pointed out some facts thats it! Is there anything anyone can do? NO! Is everybody trippin"? YES Are any of us happy about it? NO. IM stating facts not riding nuts. Happy Holidays pesco64. Keep spreadin your positivity.


----------



## Jc1chb

So u at least gonna be a man & call me?


----------



## Airborne

how is this guy not banned? Any MOD could answer this. He said himself he was done


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

509Rider said:


> Give the name back to Charlie


1st off jim sold the name charlie dont own shit a lady from china does they want it they can buy it back


----------



## NINJA

Got my tracking number!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 1st off jim sold the name charlie dont own shit a lady from china does they want it they can buy it back


charlie and his crew's work is speaking for its self now i dont think he wants the old name back!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

plague said:


> You didnt give free wheels someone else paid for them, shit gets bad people get ghost all you have to do is refund people's money, bet you got gifts under your tree. Bet there's a lot of guys wanted wheels under their tree for the last 2


SHIT YOU MUST NOT KNOW MUCH 

WE ONLY HAD BAD TIMES 2010 AND 2011 I, ME, OUT OF MY POCKET GAVE AWAY WHEELS FOR FREE DONATED PARTS FOR CAUSES GAVE 1/2 PRICE WHEELS THAT CAME OUT OF MY POCKET HOMIE


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> SHIT YOU MUST NOT KNOW MUCH
> 
> WE ONLY HAD BAD TIMES 2010 AND 2011 I, ME, OUT OF MY POCKET GAVE AWAY WHEELS FOR FREE DONATED PARTS FOR CAUSES GAVE 1/2 PRICE WHEELS THAT CAME OUT OF MY POCKET HOMIE


You'll reply to Plague but you won't to me when I'm quoting you right underneath his posts... Smh... Ima post my number on here just so that you don't have an excuse not to reply to me. 813-545-2664 call me, text me, just let ne know something man


----------



## Jc1chb

I texted this dude from another number, & then finally he responds & ask "whose is it" I tell him & then ignores my text. If your broke then where are my wheels? I know surely you repaired them by now or sold them!


----------



## 509Rider

Getting deep up in this bitch


----------



## rivman

WOW!


----------



## Jack Bauer

509Rider said:


> Getting deep up in this bitch


"Deeper than Vanessa del Rio's vagina"


----------



## Jack Bauer

Jack Bauer said:


> "Deeper than Vanessa del Rio's vagina"


Or deeper than JD's pockets with all the money he made off with.


----------



## Jack Bauer

rivman said:


> WOW!


He should change his name to *HUSTLE HARD E*a*R*ned money away from honest customers.


----------



## DanielDucati

My uso ordered a set from wwk two weeks and a half a go and he already has them on his '65...Plus he told me wwk called him a few days after recieving them to make sure he got them with everything he ordered.Now thats some real good customer service! :thumbsup: I dont know any wire wheel company that does that.



1SJESR said:


> REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE BUILT IN CAMPBELL, NORTHERN CALIFORNIA! I GOT BOTH MY SETS ON TIME WITH NO ISSUES! .... JUS SAY'N!


----------



## Jc1chb

DanielDucati said:


> My uso ordered a set from wwk two weeks and a half a go and he already has them on his '65...Plus he told me wwk called him a few days after recieving them to make sure he got them with everything he ordered.Now thats some real good customer service! :thumbsup: I dont know any wire wheel company that does that.


Then I could've had my ride with some wheels on more than a year ago, but still here with nothing, wish y'all would've posted this up a year ago.
He needs to sell one of his cars & take care of his customers even if he dont want too & build another one when he gets back on his feet. Good things always happen to people who do the right thing.


----------



## mrcadillac

Jack Bauer said:


> Or deeper than JD's pockets with all the money he made off with.


That ***** j.d. built a firme ass ranfla that you Haters could never dream of! So what if he ripped off a few of you Haters.. Get over it! It's just money!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

haters gonna hate, just a bunch of broke ass ****** crying in here


----------



## Jc1chb

MAKIN MONEY said:


> haters gonna hate, just a bunch of broke ass ****** crying in here


Then if u got so much money, why don't you bail your daddy out & give him a loan.


----------



## Jc1chb

mrcadillac said:


> That ***** j.d. built a firme ass ranfla that you Haters could never dream of! So what if he ripped off a few of you Haters.. Get over it! It's just money!


It's just a car, I build houses but not going to let somebody just burn me.


----------



## pesco 64

MAKIN MONEY said:


> haters gonna hate, just a bunch of broke ass ****** crying in here














 heres anotha:thumbsdown:


----------



## Airborne

Jack Bauer said:


> He should change his name to *HUSTLE HARD E*a*R*ned money away from honest customers.


he should change his name to banned


----------



## slickpanther

What I find funny the most is that the same fools that were riding jd's nuts and bashing anyone who was speaking the truth about his customer service is now in his topic riding Charlies nuts after they got fucked on some wheels :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider

slickpanther said:


> What I find funny the most is that the same fools that were riding jd's nuts and bashing anyone who was speaking the truth about his customer service is now in his topic riding Charlies nuts after they got fucked on some wheels :roflmao:


Lol I know right


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## harborareaPhil

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


 :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 1st off jim sold the name charlie dont own shit a lady from china does they want it they can buy it back


You should donate it back after all the assfucking you gave the Lowrider community.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

509Rider said:


> You should donate it back after all the assfucking you gave the Lowrider community.


lol...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

MAKIN MONEY said:


> haters gonna hate, just a bunch of broke ass ****** crying in here





MAKIN MONEY said:


>


STFU go back to wasting time in the off tipoc. You're not the one that has over 2K in the air, if I where broke I wouldn't have spent this kind of money in the first place. I could have easily went w chinas like 95% of lowriders do....


----------



## El Callejero

And that's why I never got any wheels from JD I had a feeling when I asked him for a quote for sum wheels that fool was blowin up my phone 4 to 6 times a week. Like alot of people on here then they don't here shit back from him. I do feel bad for them lossing there hard earned money but after hearing it from other people before u order why the fuck would u still put more money in this guys bank account? :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Foolish818

Why would any1 transfer $$$ to a bank acc where its not insured any1 running a business that doesn't have paypal is a joke


----------



## El Callejero

mrcadillac said:


> That ***** j.d. built a firme ass ranfla that you Haters could never dream of! So what if he ripped off a few of you Haters.. Get over it! It's just money!


So if u got fucked over for $3800 for sum wheels you'd just get over it? :uh: I doubt u'd say it just money ese!!!!!!!! Thi swindler doesn't deserve my bumps for his shitty topic I'm out!!


----------



## ragrider 1966

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 1st off jim sold the name charlie dont own shit a lady from china does they want it they can buy it back


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

El Callejero said:


> So if u got fucked over for $3800 for sum wheels you'd just get over it? :uh: I doubt u'd say it just money ese!!!!!!!! Thi swindler doesn't deserve my bumps for his shitty topic I'm out!!


Dudes being sarcastic. Some cats can't help to act childish....


----------



## Skim

mrcadillac said:


> That ***** j.d. built a firme ass ranfla that you Haters could never dream of! So what if he ripped off a few of you Haters.. Get over it! It's just money!


oh damn


----------



## Skim

mrcadillac said:


> quit bein a Hater homie..he sleeps just fine on the new chingon bed he bought with your hard earned feria...


oh lawd lol


----------



## 509Rider

Should be moved to off topic for further entertainment lol


----------



## Bear

:drama:*wow all that huh? :drama:*


----------



## plague

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> SHIT YOU MUST NOT KNOW MUCH
> 
> WE ONLY HAD BAD TIMES 2010 AND 2011 I, ME, OUT OF MY POCKET GAVE AWAY WHEELS FOR FREE DONATED PARTS FOR CAUSES GAVE 1/2 PRICE WHEELS THAT CAME OUT OF MY POCKET HOMIE


Jd you know you wrong if you on the up and up like you say you are why cant people have a refund if you havent started on the rims? Why have u not started on them if you have the money you havent gave any reason why? And i talk to people all over the us just like everyone, you owe a lot of people, i hope they dont band you cause that Will be the last time they Hear from you, they cant Sue you right cause your company isnt named zenith right


----------



## pesco 64

plague said:


> Jd you know you wrong if you on the up and up like you say you avent started on the rims? Why have u not started on them if you have the money you havent gave any reason why? And i talk to people all over the us just like everyone, you owe a lot of people, i hope they dont band you cause that Will be the last time they Hear from you, they cant Sue you right cause your company isnt named zenith right


nope coker owns the name zenith and have for a while , which is why he was forced to change the name or lose it in court. people are talking all this zenith shit when corky coker owns the name and a percentile of dayton. FACT!!:yes:


----------



## DanielDucati

pesco 64 said:


> nope coker owns the name zenith and have for a while , which is why he was forced to change the name or lose it in court. people are talking all this zenith shit when corky coker owns the name and a percentile of dayton. FACT!!:yes:


Yes this is true,Corky owns 2% Of Dayton Wire Wheel,Im glad its not enough to change anything over there cuz if it was most likely daytons would be combined with roadster and zenith and Daynithstars would be born..:thumbsdown:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DanielDucati said:


> Yes this is true,Corky owns 2% Of Dayton Wire Wheel,Im glad its not enough to change anything over there cuz if it was most likely daytons would be combined with roadster and zenith and Daynithstars would be born..:thumbsdown:


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Man yall still in here trippin......you fools don't quit


----------



## GT~PLATING

loster87 said:


> Zenith is the best wheels out there.sad to see it go out like that jd...people be hating but i think everyone just wants u to get ur shit together and crank them wheels out like no other.dont give up homie.


WWK are nicer and they got the real deal look at their rims they got the thinner spokes and nipples. My homie won JDs raffle 2 years ago and still hasnt got shit!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Zenith topic full of wwk promo......weakshit..


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Zenith topic full of wwk promo......weakshit..


And your still supporting this cocksucker wow lol


----------



## mrcadillac

Merry Christmas to the homie J.D. and his familia! Keep your head up homie! Don't let these HATERS get you down! Yea you ripped a few of these lames .and threw a few fake raffles... But that's hustling! Hustle hard every minute of every day!


----------



## 509Rider

mrcadillac said:


> Merry Christmas to the homie J.D. and his familia! Keep your head up homie! Don't let these HATERS get you down! Yea you ripped a few of these lames .and threw a few fake raffles... But that's hustling! Hustle hard every minute of every day!


Delrio in the house lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> And your still supporting this cocksucker wow lol


I'm not supporting anyone....like I said I got all my wheels....on time with no issues....so fuck this dissusion....BTW....ZENITH WIRE WHEEL......anything else just dosent cut it


----------



## donz67

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm not supporting anyone....like I said I got all my wheels....on time with no issues....so fuck this dissusion....BTW....ZENITH WIRE WHEEL......anything else just dosent cut it


theres nothing like Zenith's, I just need to figure out where my next 2 sets of rims are coming from now. I never had an issue either.....damn!!


----------



## donz67

dont make me hit switches on stocks JD!!.............LMAO!


----------



## lone star

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm not supporting anyone....like I said I got all my wheels....on time with no issues....so fuck this dissusion....BTW....ZENITH WIRE WHEEL......anything else just dosent cut it


:scrutinize:


----------



## 509Rider

Lol zenith been fucking riders for years, good riddance. Junk wheels shit service. Jump on you dick riders


----------



## donz67

Hey 509rider, dont be mad because we all had a positive experience and you didnt. nobody is riding nuts or dicks....we just like Zeniths....its thats simple. move on to another thread....nice pic though...


----------



## 509Rider

Glad you had an amazing experience, I'm mad about all the riders getting fucked, but you go ahead and support this scam artist. If he was the best his ass would not be in the hole. And going out of business. Hope everybody gets there wheels.


----------



## lowlowlow

So who got fucked, start making a list to see how bad it is (or how much JD made).

Post your name/handle, next person copy and paste and add their name, etc...


----------



## 509Rider

lowlowlow said:


> So who got fucked, start making a list to see how bad it is (or how much JD made).
> 
> Post your name/handle, next person copy and paste and add their name, etc...


Good idea, also how long they have been waiting


----------



## Jc1chb

Jc1chb TX
Ordered Nov. 2010
$2,000.00 up front


----------



## soldierboy

lowlowlow said:


> So who got fucked, start making a list to see how bad it is (or how much JD made).
> 
> Post your name/handle, next person copy and paste and add their name, etc...


would rather see people post up as much info on him as possible, cause if i dont get my wheels...


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

mrcadillac said:


> Merry Christmas to the homie J.D. and his familia! Keep your head up homie! Don't let these HATERS get you down! Yea you ripped a few of these lames .and threw a few fake raffles... But that's hustling! Hustle hard every minute of every day!


What the fuck? Why would u even say some bullshit like that....it aint hatin if you are owed, and 90% of mufuckaz on this fuckin thread are owed, including me. I aint no fuckin lame, I cashed out for four sets of zeniths. I only got one set so far


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I ordered 4 sets, paid 6800 may 14, 2011
Got one set so far


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

donz67 said:


> theres nothing like Zenith's, I just need to figure out where my next 2 sets of rims are coming from now. I never had an issue either.....damn!!


Ageeeeed....


----------



## plague

phillip_ndrsn said:


> What the fuck? Why would u even say some bullshit like that....it aint hatin if you are owed, and 90% of mufuckaz on this fuckin thread are owed, including me. I aint no fuckin lame, I cashed out for four sets of zeniths. I only got one set so far


He is saying, that it's not ok daddy


----------



## plague

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I ordered 4 sets, paid 6800 may 14, 2011
> Got one set so far


Damn that's a lot of paper, sorry bro


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

i take it he doesnt do credit cards or paypal ? just curious how everyone is sending their money to them, cash ?? or what


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Not really considered getting fucked unless he says he ain't gonna send yall shit at all.....and he ain't sending no cash back either


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

mrcadillac said:


> Merry Christmas to the homie J.D. and his familia! Keep your head up homie! Don't let these HATERS get you down! Yea you ripped a few of these lames .and threw a few fake raffles... But that's hustling! Hustle hard every minute of every day!


:roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Not really considered getting fucked unless he says he ain't gonna send yall shit at all.....and he ain't sending no cash back either


What about the constant empty promises? Guess that's ok too


----------



## plague

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Not really considered getting fucked unless he says he ain't gonna send yall shit at all.....and he ain't sending no cash back either


My bro sent him 1800 got nothing I talked to kita over a year ago, I have a good rep on here and off lay it low no reason to make up stuff and then he tried to give him wheels at half price when he spent the money for the wheels he already paid for and like you are right there is no time limit so he has only taken a long time, but he don't say why? I hear the same from a lot of people he sold wheels to, I don't know you but know of you bro and if you told me to deal with someone I would deal with them but not this guy, he is running a ponzee I don't have any gain in bashing his company don't think I am never even heard him say his name of his company ain't zenith but ain't what people think they buying


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Ordered and paid $2100 on January 2, 2011 
Til this day have not seen one pic of said work that has been done.


----------



## 509Rider

How much we up too?


----------



## Jc1chb

Me. $2000. Nov, 15 2010
94fleetwoodswangin. $2100. Jan 2, 2011
Plague. $1800. ?
Phillip_ndrsn. $6800. May 14, 2011
---------
$12,700 so far


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Minus 1600.......did get one set


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I must have misunderstood.........thats not how I read it ifc


----------



## loster87

Im sure yall will get ur wheels.i kno it sux having to wait and not knowing when they will come....i just dont understand wats his holdup.i kind of wished he would explain wat is goin on instead of coming up with excuses..i would like to order another set soon but that wont happened because theres no telling how long ima wait.i dont want to roll anything else other than zeniths either.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Jc1chb said:


> Me. $2000. Nov, 15 2010
> 94fleetwoodswangin. $2100. Jan 2, 2011
> Plague. $1800. ?
> Phillip_ndrsn. $6800. May 14, 2011
> ---------
> $12,700 so far


Guess when you gotta buy Christmas presents for 10 kids, you got to rip people off all year just to afford that shit.


----------



## plague

Jc1chb said:


> Me. $2000. Nov, 15 2010
> 94fleetwoodswangin. $2100. Jan 2, 2011
> Plague. $1800. ?
> Phillip_ndrsn. $6800. May 14, 2011
> ---------
> $12,700 so far


He don't owe me nothing, he took a friend of mine no question about it, and it's way more than listed don't got no reason to lie


----------



## 509Rider

Y'all crack me up "I won't roll nothin but zeniths " lol


----------



## BIG RED

509Rider said:


> Y'all crack me up "I won't roll nothin but zeniths " lol


Better give Corky Coker a call for real zenith's :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DanielDucati

BIG RED said:


> Better give Corky Coker a call for Roadnith's or Zenistars :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Fixed :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

lone star said:


> :scrutinize:


X2 i guess WWKs are chinas compared to zineths


----------



## 509Rider

Lownslow302 said:


> X2 i guess WWKs are chinas compared to zineths


Don't forget Dayton lol


----------



## loster87

509Rider said:


> Y'all crack me up "I won't roll nothin but zeniths " lol


Let me clear it up....i would prefer to roll zs.everyone has their own preference.


----------



## 84solis

LOOKS LIKE THE SHIT HAS OFFICIALLY HIT THE FAN!!!!! JUST GLAD IM DONE DEALING WITH THIS CLOWN!!!!!


----------



## Jc1chb

Do the right thing JD & take care of your customers that have paid you.


----------



## 214monte

MAKIN MONEY said:


> i take it he doesnt do credit cards or paypal ? just curious how everyone is sending their money to them, cash ?? or what



bank deposit,i was gonna order some rims last year and asked him about payment said bank deposit only.No paypal or credit cards,did a little research and seen all the people that got screwed.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## rivman

I paid for mine through Paypal n they shipping out quick BUT, they were on the shelf and this was when everything was cool.

Everybody got over Dayton's?? I bought a set and I LOVE THEM!...jus sayin...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

plague said:


> My bro sent him 1800 got nothing I talked to kita over a year ago, I have a good rep on here and off lay it low no reason to make up stuff and then he tried to give him wheels at half price when he spent the money for the wheels he already paid for and like you are right there is no time limit so he has only taken a long time, but he don't say why? I hear the same from a lot of people he sold wheels to, I don't know you but know of you bro and if you told me to deal with someone I would deal with them but not this guy, he is running a ponzee I don't have any gain in bashing his company don't think I am never even heard him say his name of his company ain't zenith but ain't what people think they buying


I understand the situation everyone is in bro...I just think its funny that folx are in here promoting wwk....when in reallty everyone get they shit from the same place only diffrence is who they use to dimple,finish,and assemble the wheel...as far as jd he is a friend that made good on his deals with me ....its obvious that the shit is bad for him...if its not everyone would have they wheels....I'm sure he is working to get everyone they wheels....all this shit talkin is not gonna make shit go any faster...if anything u just gonna piss him off to the point where no one gonna get shit....then u guys will have a reason to bitch and moan ....so just sit tight and wait for your wheels....because u not gonna get a refund


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I understand the situation everyone is in bro...I just think its funny that folx are in here promoting wwk....when in reallty everyone get they shit from the same place only diffrence is who they use to dimple,finish,and assemble the wheel...as far as jd he is a friend that made good on his deals with me ....its obvious that the shit is bad for him...if its not everyone would have they wheels....I'm sure he is working to get everyone they wheels....all this shit talkin is not gonna make shit go any faster...if anything u just gonna piss him off to the point where no one gonna get shit....then u guys will have a reason to bitch and moan ....so just sit tight and wait for your wheels....because u not gonna get a refund


I promote good honest companies, you promote a sack of shit.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> 1st off jim sold the name charlie dont own shit a lady from china does they want it they can buy it back


Doesnt coker own the name??? How the hell you gonna sell it ? Its like tryin to sell the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## lone star

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I understand the situation everyone is in bro...I just think its funny that folx are in here promoting wwk....when in reallty everyone get they shit from the same place only diffrence is who they use to dimple,finish,and assemble the wheel...as far as jd he is a friend that made good on his deals with me ....its obvious that the shit is bad for him...if its not everyone would have they wheels....I'm sure he is working to get everyone they wheels....all this shit talkin is not gonna make shit go any faster...if anything u just gonna piss him off to the point where no one gonna get shit....then u guys will have a reason to bitch and moan ....so just sit tight and wait for your wheels....because u not gonna get a refund


dayton once told me they use different materials. im sure there are different grades of steel for the hubs and adatpers. i know theres different grades of stainless for nipples and spokes. they even told me they dont recommend using china knock offs and adapters with dayton wheels and hubs because they dont seat correctly. dont know how true that would be, but makes sense?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

lets not get confused here ' a chinese women owns wwk" doesnt mean they are chinas but you say shit like that when your hustlin harder uffin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I understand the situation everyone is in bro...I just think its funny that folx are in here promoting wwk....when in reallty everyone get they shit from the same place only diffrence is who they use to dimple,finish,and assemble the wheel...as far as jd he is a friend that made good on his deals with me ....its obvious that the shit is bad for him...if its not everyone would have they wheels....I'm sure he is working to get everyone they wheels....all this shit talkin is not gonna make shit go any faster...if anything u just gonna piss him off to the point where no one gonna get shit....then u guys will have a reason to bitch and moan ....so just sit tight and wait for your wheels....because u not gonna get a refund


It shouldn't take more than a month to build a set of wheels and I don't give a fuck if they are being coated with poop from the statue of libertys asshole. If its taking a goddamn year to build 4 wheels for a customer, its because JD spent the money elsewhere instead of doing like a REAL business and spending on THAT customers wheels.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Jack Bauer said:


> It shouldn't take more than a month to build a set of wheels and I don't give a fuck if they are being coated with poop from the statue of libertys asshole. If its taking a goddamn year to build 4 wheels for a customer, its because JD spent the money elsewhere instead of doing like a REAL business and spending on THAT customers wheels.


#1 gettin money 

#2 customer satifaction

thats how to run a business brudda uffin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

:drama:


----------



## pesco 64

Jack Bauer said:


> It shouldn't take more than a month to build a set of wheels and I don't give a fuck if they are being coated with poop from the statue of libertys asshole. If its taking a goddamn year to build 4 wheels for a customer, its because JD spent the money elsewhere instead of doing like a REAL business and spending on THAT customers wheels.


x2 on this ! funny how fools in here talking about they wont roll shit but z's when they were rolling chinas on junk ass g-bodies just last year... answer this ? If coker has BEEN OWNING THE NAME ZENITH then what the fuck are you really rolling on????????? fuck jd and I'll leave it at that what goes around comes around :yes:


----------



## pesco 64

DanielDucati said:


> Fixed :roflmao:


 ur a fool danny boy


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I understand the situation everyone is in bro...I just think its funny that folx are in here promoting wwk....when in reallty everyone get they shit from the same place only diffrence is who they use to dimple,finish,and assemble the wheel...as far as jd he is a friend that made good on his deals with me ....its obvious that the shit is bad for him...if its not everyone would have they wheels....I'm sure he is working to get everyone they wheels....all this shit talkin is not gonna make shit go any faster...if anything u just gonna piss him off to the point where no one gonna get shit....then u guys will have a reason to bitch and moan ....so just sit tight and wait for your wheels....because u not gonna get a refund


There wouldn't be any "shit talking" (as you call it) if he would keep his word or at least let his customers know what the fuck is going on.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


You obviously have a lot if time on your hands to be finding and modifying pics for this topic.... Stick to the OT bitch


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> You obviously have a lot if time on your hands to be finding and modifying pics for this topic.... Stick to the OT bitch


hahahah why you mad brah ??? hope you get those rims you ordered 4 years ago uffin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

LOL you strive off other peoples problems don't you. Fuckin loser.


----------



## IMPALA863

DAM I WUZ GUNNA ORDER SUM TOO FOR MY MONTE BUT HOMEBOY TOLD ME HE WAITED 1 YR,,,SO IM STICKIN TO DAYTONS LIKE I GOT ON MY 63


----------



## 48221

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> LOL you strive off other peoples problems don't you. Fuckin loser.


OFFTOPIC is boring.............


----------



## fool2

Fool2 up in this bish :guns:


----------



## littlerascle59

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM I WUZ GUNNA ORDER SUM TOO FOR MY MONTE BUT HOMEBOY TOLD ME HE WAITED 1 YR,,,SO IM STICKIN TO DAYTONS LIKE I GOT ON MY 63


Do you have 16 switches and sounds for teh bitches in yo 64 like Dr. Dre?


----------



## IMPALA863

littlerascle59 said:


> Do you have 16 switches and sounds for teh bitches in yo 64 like Dr. Dre?


:nosad: IDK WAT DA HELL UD WANT 16 SWITCHS FOR UNLESS U GOTTA DANCER:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE

:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO

chinas with zenith knock-offs are the way to go. :rimshot:


----------



## BIG PAGE

ROBLEDO said:


> chinas with zenith knock-offs are the way to go. :rimshot:


Qft


----------



## harborareaPhil

well if a lady in china owns the name... then you all waiting for expensive chinas'.... that you'll never get :rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

harborareaPhil said:


> well if a lady in china owns the name... then you all waiting for expensive chinas'.... that you'll never get :rofl:


nah a chinese lady owns wwk according to JD, he never said the wheels themselves where made in china brah


----------



## IMPALA863

harborareaPhil said:


> well if a lady in china owns the name... then you all waiting for expensive chinas'.... that you'll never get :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ROBLEDO said:


> chinas with zenith knock-offs are the way to go. :rimshot:


im sure anything less than 500 bucks is the way to go for you uffin:


----------



## elcoshiloco

Fool2 traded me his OG Zs for some shards. No name of said china lady name on it. Prolly fake Zs if the chinese lady name not on it?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> dayton once told me they use different materials. im sure there are different grades of steel for the hubs and adatpers. i know theres different grades of stainless for nipples and spokes. _*they even told me they dont recommend using china knock offs and adapters with dayton wheels and hubs because they dont seat correctly*_. dont know how true that would be, but makes sense?


:yes: THE THREADS ARE A HAIR DIFFERENT YOU HAVE TO MIC THEM OR MEASURE THEM OUT.:yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO

MAKIN MONEY said:


> im sure anything less than 500 bucks is the way to go for you uffin:


:thumbsup: it all looks the same when its rolling on the freeway. i'll skate the shit out them cheap ass bastards too.


----------



## El Callejero

MAKIN MONEY said:


> i take it he doesnt do credit cards or paypal ? just curious how everyone is sending their money to them, cash ?? or what


He wanted me to send him money to a bank account bank of america & when I asked him how come the account wasn't in his name he gave me a bullshit excuse. I didn't send him shit fuck that :nono:



loster87 said:


> Im sure yall will get ur wheels.i kno it sux having to wait and not knowing when they will come....i just dont understand wats his holdup.i kind of wished he would explain wat is goin on instead of coming up with excuses..i would like to order another set soon but that wont happened because theres no telling how long ima wait.i dont want to roll anything else other than zeniths either.


People on here have been waiting for over a year!!!!!!


----------



## 84solis

ANY PICS OF CHINESE LADY THAT OWNS ZENITH?


----------



## IMPALA863

84solis said:


> ANY PICS OF CHINESE LADY THAT OWNS ZENITH?


----------



## DanielDucati

84solis said:


> ANY PICS OF CHINESE LADY THAT OWNS ZENITH?


----------



## harborareaPhil

hair-row....


----------



## MR.59

man!
is the only way to have" REAL ZENITHS" is to rebuilt old original ones?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> man!
> is the only way to have" REAL ZENITHS" is to rebuilt old original ones?


http://hhdesignsca.com/


----------



## Wire Wheel King

This is leni from the wire wheel king
Just want to say i am not from china. I was james craig secretary since the 80,s
We still use our same usa sources with the original prints . So if you do not know who i am 
keep me and our company out of this topic. We run a clean business.

Thanks W.W.K


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Jack Bauer said:


> It shouldn't take more than a month to build a set of wheels and I don't give a fuck if they are being coated with poop from the statue of libertys asshole. If its taking a goddamn year to build 4 wheels for a customer, its because JD spent the money elsewhere instead of doing like a REAL business and spending on THAT customers wheels.


A year?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Wire Wheel King said:


> This is leni from the wire wheel king
> Just want to say i am not from china. I was james craig secretary since the 80,s
> We still use our same usa sources with the original prints . So if you do not know who i am
> keep me and our company out of this topic. We run a clean business.
> 
> Thanks W.W.K


Korea?


----------



## mrcadillac

MAKIN MONEY said:


> hahahah why you mad brah ??? hope you get those rims you ordered 4 years ago uffin:[/QU OTE]
> 4years is not that much time to wait bro! Especially for some one of a kind j.d custom bangers!yall need to quit hating on j.d. yea sure it takes about 4-5 years to get your wheels..but they are Z's!!!!! And sure he threw a few fake raffles..but look how bad ass his ranfla came out! Stop hating! its just money! Be proud you contributed to building one of the baddest cars in lowrider history!


----------



## OGJordan

MR.59 said:


> man!
> is the only way to have" REAL ZENITHS" is to rebuilt old original ones?



Wire wheel king.


----------



## 1SJESR

MR.59 said:


> man!
> is the only way to have" REAL ZENITHS" is to rebuilt old original ones?


SWOOP EM IN CAMPBELL.... WHERE THERE ORIGINALLY FROM HOMIE!
NO PROBLEMS.... NO BS!


----------



## 1SJESR

Wire Wheel King said:


> This is leni from the wire wheel king
> Just want to say i am not from china. I was james craig secretary since the 80,s
> We still use our same usa sources with the original prints . So if you do not know who i am
> keep me and our company out of this topic. We run a clean business.
> 
> Thanks W.W.K


TTT!


----------



## 1SJESR

El Callejero said:


> He wanted me to send him money to a bank account bank of america & when I asked him how come the account wasn't in his name he gave me a bullshit excuse. I didn't send him shit fuck that :nono:
> 
> 
> People on here have been waiting for over a year!!!!!!


SWOOP THEM FROM CAMPBELL.... YOU GET EM ON TIME!


----------



## littlerascle59

IMPALA863 said:


> :nosad: IDK WAT DA HELL UD WANT 16 SWITCHS FOR UNLESS U GOTTA DANCER:roflmao:


16 switches is the only way to go.


----------



## plague

For the people that come in here from off topic could you show some respect for your fellow rider, shit ain't always a joke


----------



## 48221

plague said:


> For the people that come in here from off topic could you show some respect for your fellow rider, shit ain't always a joke


Plaque, you're a good dude but ................:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui

Damn this sounds like a bad ass deal. I'm now also "Making" and "Selling" Z's. If you guys wanna send me your money I guarantee to send you the same product the homie JD is sending out!


----------



## chingon68mex

I'm from ot, have not said shit,, just trolliong,,:wave:




ebay le gusta el pito tho,,


----------



## chingon68mex

Ese Caqui said:


> Damn this sounds like a bad ass deal. I'm now also "Making" and "Selling" Z's. If you guys wanna send me your money I guarantee to send you the same product the homie JD is sending out!





I guess you fixing the 66??


----------



## Ese Caqui

chingon68mex said:


> I guess you fixing the 66??


Yeah. I was gonna start working hard like everyone else but fuck that. This sounds like a fool proof plan. Take a product that every body loves and just take every ones hard earned money. According to a lot of people on this thread its no big deal cause I'm a rider, and cause a couple of G's isn't that much for a lot of people on here so its no big deal


----------



## tpimuncie

chingon68mex said:


> I'm from ot, have not said shit,, just trolliong,,:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebay le gusta el pito tho,,


Hahahaahha


----------



## 817.TX.

JD is a real stand up dude!! He gonna stand up and take yo monies!! Now where are those cheerleaders at?? :dunno: still cheerleading for a crook i guess!





And remember i have been saying it for over a year!! POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS see this!! Good day!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 84solis

DanielDucati said:


>


I REALLY HOPE THEY ARE D.T.F!!!!!! I WOULD SWIM TO CHINA FOR SOME CHIZZZZNETHS!!!!!!


----------



## freddylokz

jtek said:


> ever since i was a kid in the early 90,s ive dreamed of the day i could afford to buy some zeniths, rolled alot of chinas and a couple sets of roadstars after having a couple kids left the lowrider game for a while and now im back building a 69 impala was gonna order some zeniths to complete my ride but after reading all through this topic for the last couple weeks... think im gonna have to pass on them ... good luck to those who have patience to wait for a year for wheels...


ENVIOUS TOUCH !!!


----------



## 713ridaz

bunch of unbelievable delirious muthafuckas


----------



## fool2

Ese Caqui said:


> Damn this sounds like a bad ass deal. I'm now also "Making" and "Selling" Z's. If you guys wanna send me your money I guarantee to send you the same product the homie JD is sending out!


get me a price on some ko's:rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Ese Caqui said:


> Damn this sounds like a bad ass deal. I'm now also "Making" and "Selling" Z's. If you guys wanna send me your money I guarantee to send you the same product the homie JD is sending out!


you should name your 66 "hustle even harder" uffin:


----------



## freddylokz

serious though..since homie aint taking orders, hit up nikki at envious touch....half the price of zenith, and just as nice....this is my 2nd set from him


----------



## 925rider

freddylokz said:


> serious though..since homie aint taking orders, hit up nikki at envious touch....half the price of zenith, and just as nice....this is my 2nd set from him




:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

his customer sevice sucks just as bad...check his topics.....A few have been asking about there wheels for 10 months
the baller raffle he had 8 months ago winner still has gotten his rims....why send you money when you have to wait a year also


----------



## 925rider

freddylokz said:


> ENVIOUS TOUCH !!!



A homie up here had to get a refund of his deposit...10 months and still got nothing

he lies about completion dates and shipping just the same:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


just another waste of time


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Ese Caqui

MAKIN MONEY said:


> you should name your 66 "hustle even harder" uffin:


Hahaha I was thinking "Hustle everyone"


----------



## Ese Caqui

fool2 said:


> get me a price on some ko's:rofl:


Hahahaha PM sent and thanks for the money order you sent. I'm gonna send em tomorrow and I dont know why but I think UPS is gonna fuck up cause I dont ever fuck up


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> man!
> is the only way to have" REAL ZENITHS" is to rebuilt old original ones?


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> This is leni from the wire wheel king
> Just want to say i am not from china. I was james craig secretary since the 80,s
> We still use our same usa sources with the original prints . So if you do not know who i am
> keep me and our company out of this topic. _*We run a clean business.*__*
> 
> *_Thanks W.W.K


THATS RIGHT !!
YOU TELL THEM LENI!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz

925rider said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> 
> his customer sevice sucks just as bad...check his topics.....A few have been asking about there wheels for 10 months
> the baller raffle he had 8 months ago winner still has gotten his rims....why send you money when you have to wait a year also


REALLY ?
damn, i ordered two times and both times i had my bro in law pick them up....nice ass rims too
this was a year ago though, dont know of his business now or how he handles it.....didnt mean to stir shit up, just giving the homies another option since jd is outta business......


real talk, anyone got pics of jd's car...curious to see it


----------



## freddylokz

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/274423-re-w-w-king-campbell-zentih-calif.html


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

mrcadillac said:


> 4years is not that much time to wait bro! Especially for some one of a kind j.d custom bangers!yall need to quit hating on j.d. yea sure it takes about 4-5 years to get your wheels..but they are Z's!!!!! And sure he threw a few fake raffles..but look how bad ass his ranfla came out! Stop hating! its just money! Be proud you contributed to building one of the baddest cars in lowrider history!


:roflmao:


----------



## freddylokz

925rider said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> 
> his customer sevice sucks just as bad...check his topics.....A few have been asking about there wheels for 10 months
> the baller raffle he had 8 months ago winner still has gotten his rims....why send you money when you have to wait a year also


checked'em out, one got refunded and arsin's getting his rims next month.....what's the problem ?


----------



## fool2

freddylokz said:


> checked'em out, one got refunded and arsin's getting his rims next month.....what's the problem ?


he hasnt responded to a lot of customers. i wouldn't send him money right now either


----------



## 925rider

freddylokz said:


> checked'em out, one got refunded and arsin's getting his rims next month.....what's the problem ?



this is from TODAY...if you dont see that as a problem then go ahead and order




Big Poppa said:


> Nicky where are my wheels.it been 10 months and my half down of $1680.00 in the hole. At this point I want the money back.Or have you scammed me.


----------



## BIG PAGE

*If no more zeniths...then its back to daytons all the rest are just like chinas to me....just sayin​*


----------



## fool2

freddylokz said:


> REALLY ?
> damn, i ordered two times and both times i had my bro in law pick them up....nice ass rims too
> this was a year ago though, dont know of his business now or how he handles it.....didnt mean to stir shit up, just giving the homies another option since jd is outta business......
> 
> 
> real talk, anyone got pics of jd's car...curious to see it


damn so its official and zenith is closing up shop? too bad, i want some bicentennial chips


----------



## BIG PAGE

* ZENITH HAD SOME OF THE BEST LOOKING WHEELS OUT THERE!!!*


----------



## 509Rider

Wwk wheels fruitcake, far from chinas.


----------



## lowdeville

BIG PAGE said:


> * ZENITH HAD SOME OF THE BEST LOOKING WHEELS OUT THERE!!!*


Got mine early on(not O.G z's),when J.D first started out,best looking rims I've ever laid eyes on,seemed then he actually gave a shit about customers,through the past couple years though,you could see it all going straight down the shitter.
I lost a couple allen head screws on my locking k-offs.and wanted to order more,he basicly told me to get lost,wasn't worth his time....great way to build a business right there.:thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG PAGE

*I WILL FUCK WIT DAYTONS IF NO MORE ZENITHS PERIOD*


----------



## BIG PAGE

509Rider said:


> Wwk wheels IM A fruitcake, far from chinas.


:finger:


----------



## 509Rider

lowdeville said:


> Got mine early on(not O.G z's),when J.D first started out,best looking rims I've ever laid eyes on,seemed then he actually gave a shit about customers,through the past couple years though,you could see it all going straight down the shitter.
> I lost a couple allen head screws on my locking k-offs.and wanted to order more,he basicly told me to get lost,wasn't worth his time....great way to build a business right there.:thumbsdown:


You must have got lucky his early ones where the shittiest. My first set had all the gold flaking off the spokes, and the spokes were so crooked they almost touched, second set all leaked but looked nice.


----------



## 509Rider

BIG PAGE said:


> :finger:


Lol Maybe so but comparing wwk wheels to chinas is pretty ruhtarded


----------



## fool2

509Rider said:


> Lol Maybe so but comparing wwk wheels to chinas is pretty ruhtarded


Wwk look good. I like all jd's laser etching and shit other than that Wwk has good looking wheels though. Looks like he lines the nipples up too from what I can tell


----------



## martinmendez

what this guy does is called FRAUD ...taking peoples money and not giving a deliverydate is againt cali law..judge judy maybe next stop ...lol


----------



## Ese Caqui

BIG PAGE said:


> * ZENITH HAD SOME OF THE BEST LOOKING WHEELS OUT THERE!!!*


HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

fuck texas 
and fuck OT 


thanks


----------



## FirmeJoe

plague said:


> For the people that come in here from off topic could you show some respect for your fellow rider, shit ain't always a joke


What a ***


----------



## Foolish818

Why don't u fools go to his shop even if your not local if some1 had 2-3k of my $$$ I would go with old school face to face. I just don't see how some1 can trust some1 enuff to give so much cash upfront and to a bank acc that's not even in his name. I wanted some powder coated kos from jd and he wouldn't start on them til I paid and insisted on shipping not wanting me to pick them up. To make things simple if you have a problem with him you need to go handle it in person. That's how every1 I knows handles shit.


----------



## lone star

mrcadillac said:


> MAKIN MONEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah why you mad brah ??? hope you get those rims you ordered 4 years ago uffin:[/QU OTE]
> 4years is not that much time to wait bro! Especially for some one of a kind j.d custom bangers!yall need to quit hating on j.d. yea sure it takes about 4-5 years to get your wheels..but they are Z's!!!!! And sure he threw a few fake raffles..but look how bad ass his ranfla came out! Stop hating! its just money! Be proud you contributed to building one of the baddest cars in lowrider history!
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
Click to expand...


----------



## plague

FirmeJoe said:


> What a ***


That's cool daddy, but this topic is for feedback and zenith wheels all the off topic bullshit will get this topic closed on your fellow riders that might will most likely be the last place to be heard, I'm a grown up bro I don't play with kids over the computer


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

plague said:


> That's cool daddy, but this topic is for feedback and zenith wheels *all the off topic bullshit will get this topic closed* on your fellow riders that might will most likely be the last place to be heard, I'm a grown up bro I don't play with kids over the computer


that could mean less people getting ripped off so thats a good thing


----------



## Ese Caqui

MAKIN MONEY said:


> that could mean less people getting ripped off so thats a good thing


That means less money for a fellow rider...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

uffin::420::drama:


----------



## fool2

Not like a zenith topic has never been deleted before


----------



## Maximus1959

If anyone is intrested in a set of the following; please send me a PM or give me a call.

13 x 7 
72 spoke 
Zeniths made by JD
HOK tangello pearl orange powder coated dishes, hub, and locking knock-off cap ring 
Sal Manzano added red fan patterns on the dishes in combination with the HOK tangello pearl orange powder coat
chrome 2 prong knock off
No tires included

I bought these new from JD in 2007. They have never been mounted or even driven on. They are in BRAND NEW PERFECT condition. I have over $2500 invested, but will sell them for $2000 and you pay the shipping. These would look great on any car that is painted orange, red, gold, etc. Very nice high quality wheels with no wait time. I will PM pics if you are serious, but I am not looking for a show and tell session with a bunch of BS. You are either serious or your not. Thanks is advance.

PS- JD took care of me. So NO I AM NOT on hear bashing him and trying to show him up by selling my wheels. I am simply looking to upgrade to an engraved pair. Sorry to hear his business took a turn for the worst. I hope eveyone gets there wheels and JD sticks it out and gets things turned around. Shit happens; it is apart of business. Sucks, but it is what it is...


----------



## regal ryda

Maximus1959 said:


> If anyone is intrested in a set of the following; please send me a PM or give me a call.
> 
> 13 x 7
> 72 spoke
> Zeniths made by JD
> HOK tangello pearl orange powder coated dishes, hub, and locking knock-off cap ring
> Sal Manzano added red fan patterns on the dishes in combination with the HOK tangello pearl orange powder coat
> chrome 2 prong knock off
> No tires included
> 
> I bought these new from JD in 2008. They have never been mounted or even driven on. They are in BRAND NEW PERFECT condition. I have over $2500 invested, but will sell them for $2000 and you pay the shipping. These would look great on any car that is painted orange, red, gold, etc. Very nice high quality wheels with no wait time. I will PM pics if you are serious, but I am not looking for a show and tell session with a bunch of BS. You are either serious or your not. Thanks is advance.
> 
> PS- JD took care of me. So NO I AM NOT on hear bashing him and trying to show him up by selling my wheels. I am simply looking to upgrade to an engraved pair. Sorry to hear his business took a turn for the worst. I hope eveyone gets there wheels and JD sticks it out and gets things turned around. Shit happens; it is apart of business. Sucks, but it is what it is...


true statement


----------



## slickpanther




----------



## JustCruisin

Maximus1959 said:


> If anyone is intrested in a set of the following; please send me a PM or give me a call.
> 
> 13 x 7
> 72 spoke
> Zeniths made by JD
> HOK tangello pearl orange powder coated dishes, hub, and locking knock-off cap ring
> Sal Manzano added red fan patterns on the dishes in combination with the HOK tangello pearl orange powder coat
> chrome 2 prong knock off
> No tires included
> 
> I bought these new from JD in 2008. They have never been mounted or even driven on. They are in BRAND NEW PERFECT condition. I have over $2500 invested, but will sell them for $2000 and you pay the shipping. These would look great on any car that is painted orange, red, gold, etc. Very nice high quality wheels with no wait time. I will PM pics if you are serious, but I am not looking for a show and tell session with a bunch of BS. You are either serious or your not. Thanks is advance.


Yes.... but, do they hold air..? :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959

JustCruisin said:


> Yes.... but, do they hold air..? :dunno:


Look bro, I'm not on here trying to get caught up in all the Zenith drama, if your post is meant to take a shot at JD. I said I bought them in 2008, but I later realized I bought them in summer of 2007. I have never drove on them. I did mount 2 of them on one side of my car to see how they would look after my car got painted. They looked great and to my knowledge they don't leak. They have held the original air as long as I have had them, which is close to 5 years. Before we go any further. If people want to start second guessing whether they hold air or not; please don't show any intrest in them. I am not hurting for $2000 bucks. I just assume keep them versus open up a can of worms. All I can say is JD took care of me, and he builds great wheels. I hope everyone gets taken care of and JD continues to build high quality wheels. 

And for the record...
I have had several sets of wire wheels. I have had multiple sets of Daytons, Roadsters, McLeans, Chinas, Sinister, and Zeniths. All but my Daytons and Zeniths have leaked. NO COMPANY has a clean track record of LEAK FREE wire wheels. They all produce leaky wheels from time to time. The 2 most highly regulated industires are MEDICAL PRODUCTS and the AIRLINES. Airplanes still crash, and drugs that are suppose to be safe still kill people. Welcome to the world we live in. Not everything is perfect, including wire wheels....


If anyone is intrested, feel free to send me a PM or give me a call at 206-316-6293 Thanks MP


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

plague said:


> That's cool daddy, but this topic is for feedback and zenith wheels all the off topic bullshit will get this topic closed on your fellow riders that might will most likely be the last place to be heard, I'm a grown up bro I don't play with kids over the computer


Don't sweat these off topic clowns. They're like flies attracted to shit, they must have ran out of dumb shit to talk about and are bored. Fuckin ignorant trolls Lmao....


----------



## mrcadillac

Man,just cus j.d threw a few fake raffles,and ripped a few people off on a few sets of wheels..you Haters want to turn all "ghost"! On a "fellow rider!" That's not right!


----------



## 509Rider

mrcadillac said:


> Man,just cus j.d threw a few fake raffles,and ripped a few people off on a few sets of wheels..you Haters want to turn all "ghost"! On a "fellow rider!" That's not right!


Ghost ass putos


----------



## veterano

Originally Posted by *veterano* 
_*HUSTLE_HARDER_63** 07-29-2011, 09:42 PM #1356







my brother erine from nc cant get a hold of you no more whats going on it been 10 months still no rimz call him

still no rimz, rimz was orderd last octorber 2010*_ 

*,man just make things right, he work hard to fix his car,he just want his rimz *​


----------



## Airborne

Damn Ruben, still nothing?


----------



## Lownslow302

JustCruisin said:


> Yes.... but, do they hold air..? :dunno:


:roflmao:


----------



## mrcadillac

veterano said:


> Originally Posted by *veterano*
> _*HUSTLE_HARDER_63** 07-29-2011, 09:42 PM #1356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother erine from nc cant get a hold of you no more whats going on it been 10 months still no rimz call him
> 
> still no rimz, rimz was orderd last octorber 2010*_
> 
> *,man just make things right, he work hard to fix his car,he just want his rimz *​


. Omfg! It's only been a f*c*kin year bro! Have a little patience! These are custom Z's!!! Custom j.d. bangers! They take 4-5 yrs to complete everybody knows that! Pendejo


----------



## Lownslow302

mrcadillac said:


> . Omfg! It's only been a f*c*kin year bro! Have a little patience! These are custom Z's!!! Custom j.d. bangers! *They take 4-5 yrs to complete everybody knows that! Pendejo*


suck on jds nuts much? maybe if you suck him of hard enough hell give you the 30 inch spokes you want.


----------



## rivman

mrcadillac said:


> . Omfg! It's only been a f*c*kin year bro! Have a little patience! These are custom Z's!!! Custom j.d. bangers! They take 4-5 yrs to complete everybody knows that! Pendejo


LOL. Mamon.


----------



## texasgold

Lownslow302 said:


> suck on jds nuts much? maybe if you suck him of hard enough hell give you the 30 inch spokes you want.


dont know sarcasm much do you


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Damn this thread has turned ALL bad............


----------



## IMPALA863

mrcadillac said:


> Man,just cus j.d threw a few fake raffles,and ripped a few people off on a few sets of wheels..you Haters want to turn all "ghost"! On a "fellow rider!" That's not right!


THIS VATOS SARCASM IS GETTIN OLD AND LAME :thumbsdown: WE GET IT HOMIE U TRYIN BE FUNNY :roflmao:


----------



## mrcadillac

IMPALA863 said:


> THIS VATOS SARCASM IS GETTIN OLD AND LAME :thumbsdown: WE GET IT HOMIE U TRYIN BE FUNNY :roflmao:


Your vieja is old and lame...that's what j.d told me..he said he spent your feria for the Z's you ordered on taking her to motel and for the booze and mota...stop hating bro.


----------



## IMPALA863

mrcadillac said:


> Your vieja is old and lame...that's what j.d told me..he said he spent your feria for the Z's you ordered on taking her to motel and for the booze and mota...stop hating bro.


:roflmao::thumbsdown: I RIDE DS AND CS,,,,I NEVA ORDERED ZS OTRO LAME JOKE:cheesy:


----------



## mrcadillac

Dicks and cocks


----------



## IMPALA863

mrcadillac said:


> Dicks and cocks


QUIERES EN TU BOCA O QUE:dunno:


----------



## mrcadillac

You said you ride D's and C'S.... (DICKS AND COCKS)


----------



## fool2

mrcadillac said:


> You said you ride D's and C'S.... (DICKS AND COCKS)


:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

mrcadillac said:


> You said you ride D's and C'S.... (DICKS AND COCKS)


:thumbsdown:LAME,IS THAT WAT UR MOM CALLS IT


----------



## IMPALA863

fool2 said:


> :roflmao:


LOOKS LIKE U RIDIN HIS:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863

mrcadillac said:


> Queres chupasos?


 LOOK WAT THIS PUTO SENT ME THREW A PM


----------



## 214monte

:drama:


----------



## texasgold

:roflmaoel Rio you crazy foo


----------



## Wizzard

JustCruisin said:


> Yes.... but, do they hold air..? :dunno:


This issue has been discussed before, even daytons leak air. 
Sometimes its a bad seal from the assembly, sometimes the seal is old and then we have the fact that some tire shops dont know how to mount the tires properly and fucks up the seal. 

I got two sets of Zeniths, one set is 4 years old and the other is 3 years old. Both still holds air.

So how many sets do you have and do they leak air? 
If they do it´s not that big of a deal really, check this out: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/202693-how-re-seal-leaking-wire-wheel.html


----------



## Lownslow302

Wizzard said:


> This issue has been discussed before, even daytons leak air.
> Sometimes its a bad seal from the assembly, sometimes the seal is old and then we have the fact that some tire shops dont know how to mount the tires properly and fucks up the seal.
> 
> I got two sets of Zeniths, one set is 4 years old and the other is 3 years old. Both still holds air.
> 
> So how many sets do you have and do they leak air?
> If they do it´s not that big of a deal really, check this out: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/202693-how-re-seal-leaking-wire-wheel.html


what if all 4 leaked and the company told you its your fucking problem then what?
at least dayton will take em back and check em


----------



## IMPALA863

Lownslow302 said:


> what if all 4 leaked and the company told you its your fucking problem then what?
> at least dayton will take em back and check em


DAZ WEN U FIX THEM URSELF,,FUCK IT,,,HE POSTED DA LINK IF U NEED INFO...CANT ALWAYS PAY TO BUILD UR SHIT


----------



## veterano

Airborne said:


> Damn Ruben, still nothing?


nothing yet


----------



## Wizzard

Lownslow302 said:


> what if all 4 leaked and the company told you its your fucking problem then what?
> at least dayton will take em back and check em


Depends on when they started to leak, if they were brand new and all four leaked I would bring them to the company that made them and make sure they fixed them. 
If I couldnt get ahold of the company that made them I would fix them myself.


----------



## lone star

IMPALA863 said:


> THIS VATOS SARCASM IS GETTIN OLD AND LAME :thumbsdown: WE GET IT HOMIE U TRYIN BE FUNNY :roflmao:


i think its hiliarious. lol


----------



## 509Rider

Mine all leaked, he blamed my tire guy of course, but after removing the tires I noticed not enough sealant was
put on, and it was leaking through the nipples. This was a big problem at the beginning and that's a fact. Too bad the what probs have you had with your zeniths topic got erased


----------



## 509Rider

lone star said:


> i think its hiliarious. lol


Agreed lol


----------



## MR.59

509Rider said:


> Mine all leaked, he blamed my tire guy of course, but after removing the tires I noticed not enough sealant was
> put on, and it was leaking through the nipples. This was a big problem at the beginning and that's a fact. Too bad the what probs have you had with your zeniths topic got erased


LEAKY NIPPLES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 509Rider

Bitch tits?


----------



## fool2

IMPALA863 said:


> LOOKS LIKE U RIDIN HIS:rimshot:


shouldn't you be in that ****** topic jocking those ugly ass slabs?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

aye holmes i told ya'll JD was a smoker. if not where has all the feria went?? where did his truck go??

even his own club members don't fuck with him, they know he's a snake.

and lastly he isn't even raza, he's not even chicano and doesn't have aztec bloodlines. 

JD and his family had a good christmas this year, thank's to everyone on layitlow who keep ordering wheels when everyone warned you not too


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Damn


----------



## mrcadillac

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes i told ya'll JD was a smoker. if not where has all the feria went?? where did his truck go??
> 
> even his own club members don't fuck with him, they know he's a snake.
> 
> and lastly he isn't even raza, he's not even chicano and doesn't have aztec bloodlines.
> 
> JD and his family had a good christmas this year, thank's to everyone on layitlow who keep ordering wheels when everyone warned you not too


 Qvole!!!


----------



## MR.59

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes i told ya'll JD was a smoker. if not where has all the feria went?? where did his truck go??
> 
> even his own club members don't fuck with him, they know he's a snake.
> 
> and lastly he isn't even raza, he's not even chicano and doesn't have aztec bloodlines.
> 
> JD and his family had a good christmas this year, thank's to everyone on layitlow who keep ordering wheels when everyone warned you not too


NOT A CHICANO? WHAT IS HE?


----------



## Jack Bauer

509Rider said:


> Mine all leaked, he blamed my tire guy of course, but after removing the tires I noticed not enough sealant was
> put on, and it was leaking through the nipples. This was a big problem at the beginning and that's a fact. Too bad the what probs have you had with your zeniths topic got erased


I guess he finally fucked over the mod that deleted all the negative topics. Or the mods finally said fuck him, he deserves what he gets.


----------



## 509Rider

MR.59 said:


> NOT A CHICANO? WHAT IS HE?


Polish?Jewish?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Jack Bauer said:


> I guess he finally fucked over the mod that deleted all the negative topics. Or the mods finally said fuck him, he deserves what he gets.


aye we all know who that mod was holmes, trying to protect his club brother. Now since hes out the club no more protection.



MR.59 said:


> NOT A CHICANO? WHAT IS HE?


aye holmes raza wouldn't rip off raza. no more aztec murals, liking the raiders, bumping oldies, for him :nono:

He's from Pakistan*​*​


----------



## King61

plague said:


> For the people that come in here from off topic could you show some respect for your fellow rider, shit ain't always a joke


lol


----------



## soldierboy

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes i told ya'll JD was a smoker. if not where has all the feria went?? where did his truck go??
> 
> even his own club members don't fuck with him, they know he's a snake.
> 
> and lastly he isn't even raza, he's not even chicano and doesn't have aztec bloodlines.
> 
> JD and his family had a good christmas this year, thank's to everyone on layitlow who keep ordering wheels when everyone warned you not too


 oh no he's not some indigenous illegal ****** I got news for you I don't care how brown your skin is I'd you were born in America your american and if you were born in Mexico and became an American citizen cause you thought this was the land of opportunity then your American if you were born in mexico and are here illegal then you a ******* and your precious Aztec bloodline is probably Spanish with a hint of indigenous-ness


----------



## Foolish818

They need to delete this shit already and fucc soldierbitch its so funny how brave fools are on the net.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes i told ya'll JD was a smoker. if not where has all the feria went?? where did his truck go??
> 
> even his own club members don't fuck with him, they know he's a snake.
> 
> and lastly he isn't even raza, he's not even chicano and doesn't have aztec bloodlines.
> 
> JD and his family had a good christmas this year, thank's to everyone on layitlow who keep ordering wheels when everyone warned you not too



O...... snap!


----------



## MR.59

soldierboy said:


> oh no he's not some indigenous illegal ****** I got news for you I don't care how brown your skin is I'd you were born in America your american and if you were born in Mexico and became an American citizen cause you thought this was the land of opportunity then your American if you were born in mexico and are here illegal then you a ******* and your precious Aztec bloodline is probably Spanish with a hint of indigenous-ness


got my new drivers license today, glad i don`t ever have to back to the DMV to renew it!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> got my new drivers license today, glad i don`t ever have to back to the DMV to renew it!


Lmfao.......


----------



## chingon68mex

:roflmao:at the whole fucking topic,, shit i didn't even know there was a wheel section,:rofl:


----------



## chingon68mex

Foolish818 said:


> They need to delete this shit already and fucc soldierbitch its so funny how brave fools are on the net.



yup,,the internets are a dangereous place


----------



## fool2

a little while back i saw zenith was selling brand new wheels and knock offs on ebay. they were going pretty cheap too, i bid on some knock offs but got outbid because i didn't want to go over 150 without seeing some feedback first. i thought maybe he was using ebay to expand his market but looks like he was liquidating. wonder if the people who bought wheels on ebay will get them?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

509Rider said:


> Polish?Jewish?


That shit ain't necessary.......


----------



## 509Rider

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> That shit ain't necessary.......


Don't like jokes?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

fool2 said:


> a little while back i saw zenith was selling brand new wheels and knock offs on ebay. they were going pretty cheap too, i bid on some knock offs but got outbid because i didn't want to go over 150 without seeing some feedback first. i thought maybe he was using ebay to expand his market but looks like he was liquidating. wonder if the people who bought wheels on ebay will get them?


I saw that too. I actually bid on the "zenith" wheels but before the auction ended ebay closed their account. Im sure it had to do with seling a product name that who knows who actually owns. 

This is the company http://hhdesignsca.com and acording to their website they're still in business. 

If anyone knows about them or purchased from them give us the 411 on such company.


----------



## DanielDucati

WTF!!Bahahhaahhhaaa!!:roflmao:


MR.59 said:


> got my new drivers license today, glad i don`t ever have to back to the DMV to renew it!


----------



## Foolish818

fool2 said:


> a little while back i saw zenith was selling brand new wheels and knock offs on ebay. they were going pretty cheap too, i bid on some knock offs but got outbid because i didn't want to go over 150 without seeing some feedback first. i thought maybe he was using ebay to expand his market but looks like he was liquidating. wonder if the people who bought wheels on ebay will get them?


Ebay is no risk to you, ebay insures everything on there website. If they never got there product they will get there $$$ back might take a month or two but ebay takes care of there people.


----------



## MR.59

fool2 said:


> a little while back i saw zenith was selling brand new wheels and knock offs on ebay. they were going pretty cheap too, i bid on some knock offs but got outbid because i didn't want to go over 150 without seeing some feedback first. i thought maybe he was using ebay to expand his market but looks like he was liquidating. wonder if the people who bought wheels on ebay will get them?


I BOUGHT WHAT I WON, AND JD WAS VERY NICE TO DEAL WITH. THAT`S MY EXPERIANCE WITH HIM.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> got my new drivers license today, glad i don`t ever have to back to the DMV to renew it!


:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC

I don't gt on lil too much anymore...but I got my wheels in due time...n never had no problems wit em...........if y'all ****** really dat upset.....I heard jd spot ain't hard to find.....and his cars ain't hard to find.......quit woofing shit on lil like lil bitches and go handle ya business.......fake ass niggs....I'm jus sayin...2grand back that u get once u charge em up should take care of ur trip to jd shop..........................if not...take ya china ridin ass back to off topic. 


Jus my 2cents.


----------



## Wizzard

509Rider said:


> Mine all leaked, he blamed my tire guy of course, but after removing the tires I noticed not enough sealant was
> put on, and it was leaking through the nipples. This was a big problem at the beginning and that's a fact. Too bad the what probs have you had with your zeniths topic got erased


I remember when we discussed that before, and I still feel the same way. 
Thats one of the problems with buying stuff from Cali if you live far away, shipping stuff back and forth is to damn expensive...If you would have lived in LA im sure that your wheels would have been fixed free of charge.

I dont want to say it was an issue in the beginning or not, alot of wheels that JD made in the start is still around without leaking air.


----------



## Lowrider760

:drama:


----------



## IMPALA863

fool2 said:


> shouldn't you be in that ****** topic jocking those ugly ass slabs?


GOT BORING,,,SHULDNT U BE ON OFF TOPIC WITH THE REST OF DA GAY ASS PUTOS


----------



## IMPALA863

lone star said:


> i think its hiliarious. lol


LOL THEY WERE AT 1ST BUT HE KEPT TRYIN AND TRYIN


----------



## Jack Bauer

Surprised Truucha hasn't went to JDs shop to take pics of him. Those paparazzi always love a good scandal.


----------



## Caddieman 805

Jack Bauer said:


> Surprised Truucha hasn't went to JDs shop to take pics of him. Those paparazzi always love a good scandal.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caddieman 805

:tongue:


DanielDucati said:


> WTF!!Bahahhaahhhaaa!!:roflmao:


----------



## 87cutty530

This is more of an off topic thread now.. lol


----------



## Airborne

93Brougham530 said:


> This is more of an off topic thread now.. lol


it's actually on topic


----------



## mrcadillac

The mods must of put the green light out on j.d. cus this hasn't been deleted


----------



## chingon68mex

if they delete the thread the terrorist had won.





AMERICA!! FUCK YEAH!!:machinegun:


----------



## harborareaPhil

Jack Bauer said:


> Surprised Truucha hasn't went to JDs shop to take pics of him. Those paparazzi always love a good scandal.


thought he retired a wealthy man after mr. james made him shit his pants


----------



## freddylokz

RAGALAC said:


> I don't gt on lil too much anymore...but I got my wheels in due time...n never had no problems wit em...........if y'all ****** really dat upset.....I heard jd spot ain't hard to find.....and his cars ain't hard to find.......quit woofing shit on lil like lil bitches and go handle ya business.......fake ass niggs....I'm jus sayin...2grand back that u get once u charge em up should take care of ur trip to jd shop..........................if not...take ya china ridin ass back to off topic.
> 
> 
> Jus my 2cents.


actually he closed shop


----------



## 509Rider

harborareaPhil said:


> thought he retired a wealthy man after mr. james made him shit his pants


lol


----------



## fool2

Foolish818 said:


> Ebay is no risk to you, ebay insures everything on there website. If they never got there product they will get there $$$ back might take a month or two but ebay takes care of there people.


shoulld have went up to $200 with the ko's. i wonder if anybody got their shit?


----------



## fool2

IMPALA863 said:


> GOT BORING,,,SHULDNT U BE ON OFF TOPIC WITH THE REST OF DA GAY ASS PUTOS


whats your beef with offtopic? they already make you  and run you out of there?


----------



## IMPALA863

fool2 said:


> whats your beef with offtopic? they already make you  and run you out of there?


NO BEEF JUZ A BUNCHA INTERNET GS:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC

freddylokz said:


> actually he closed shop


Either way...***** can't be that hard to find if these people act like they realy as mad as they say they are.


----------



## Ese Caqui

RAGALAC said:


> Either way...***** can't be that hard to find if these people act like they realy as mad as they say they are.


No kidding!


----------



## regal ryda

Lownslow302 said:


> what if all 4 leaked and the company told you its your fucking problem then what?
> at least dayton will take em back and check em


Do you even fuckin own chinas let alone D's or Z's I see you talk a lot but do you even have a car being built, or are you still in the "Imma phase" if its the later shut the fuck up and let grown people discuss grown people shit.....now I see why Shoeone was on yo ass


----------



## IMPALA863

regal ryda said:


> Do you even fuckin own chinas let alone D's or Z's I see you talk a lot but do you even have a car being built, or are you still in the "Imma phase" if its the later shut the fuck up and let grown people discuss grown people shit.....now I see why Shoeone was on yo ass


WELL SAID:werd: 98% PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES WHEELS OR RIDES AINT EVEN GOT ONE THEMSELFS,DATS Y THEY TALK ALOTTA SHIT CUZ THERE SHIT IS WAY CLEANER THAN EVERYBODY ELSES IN THERE DREAMS


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

fool2 said:


> whats your beef with offtopic? they already make you  and run you out of there?


:roflmao:


----------



## el cuate-g

I got some of those knockoffs on ebay and it was JD selling them. The ones he was selling cheap were the ones that had no engraving or lazered brand on them anywhere. When I got them I called him and complained that he should of put that under item description I sent them back next day and he did send me back some lazered ones and he paid shipping no complaints there. Maybe was a good guy that on his way to the ground happen to take some people with him.


----------



## DJLATIN

regal ryda said:


> Do you even fuckin own chinas let alone D's or Z's I see you talk a lot but do you even have a car being built, or are you still in the "Imma phase" if its the later shut the fuck up and let grown people discuss grown people shit.....now I see why Shoeone was on yo ass


 :drama:


----------



## chingon68mex

regal ryda said:


> Do you even fuckin own chinas let alone D's or Z's I see you talk a lot but do you even have a car being built, or are you still in the "Imma phase" if its the later shut the fuck up and let grown people discuss grown people shit.....now I see why Shoeone was on yo ass




he builds models of the real cars. No bull,,,:rofl:


----------



## fool2

el cuate-g said:


> I got some of those knockoffs on ebay and it was JD selling them. The ones he was selling cheap were the ones that had no engraving or lazered brand on them anywhere. When I got them I called him and complained that he should of put that under item description I sent them back next day and he did send me back some lazered ones and he paid shipping no complaints there. Maybe was a good guy that on his way to the ground happen to take some people with him.


wanna sell them? :naughty:


----------



## lowdeville

regal ryda said:


> Do you even fuckin own chinas let alone D's or Z's I see you talk a lot but do you even have a car being built, or are you still in the "Imma phase" if its the later shut the fuck up and let grown people discuss grown people shit.....now I see why Shoeone was on yo ass


bahahaha!!!!!!!
It never gets old:roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

fool2 said:


> shoulld have went up to $200 with the ko's. i wonder if anybody got their shit?


I GOT SOME FROM HIM ON EBAY,NO PROBLEMS


----------



## BIG RED

So what happened to the tally of everyone that is still waiting on wheels. The last tally was close to 12 grand I think.


----------



## MR.59

el cuate-g said:


> I got some of those knockoffs on ebay and it was JD selling them. The ones he was selling cheap were the ones that had no engraving or lazered brand on them anywhere. When I got them I called him and complained that he should of put that under item description I sent them back next day and he did send me back some lazered ones and he paid shipping no complaints there. Maybe was a good guy that on his way to the ground happen to take some people with him.


SHIT I WANT MINE LAZERED NOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fool2

BIG RED said:


> So what happened to the tally of everyone that is still waiting on wheels. The last tally was close to 12 grand I think.


I'm betting it's a lot more than that


----------



## Foolish818

fool2 said:


> I'm betting it's a lot more than that


I bet there's still fools sending him $$$


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> I GOT SOME FROM HIM ON EBAY,NO PROBLEMS


Dam you got the ingraved set??
That fool told me $750....lol


----------



## kingoflacz

any replating gold?? all gold daytons??if so how much 13x7 72 spokes


----------



## elcoshiloco

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye we all know who that mod was holmes, trying to protect his club brother. Now since hes out the club no more protection.
> 
> 
> aye holmes raza wouldn't rip off raza. no more aztec murals, liking the raiders, bumping oldies, for him :nono:
> 
> He's from Pakistan*​*​


simon homes.


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dam you got the ingraved set??
> That fool told me $750....lol


SAME LOCKING ONES, AND 2 BAR HEX
NO FANCY INGRAVING, I`M TALKING ABOUT THE LAZER ETCH


----------



## REV. chuck

you know whats funny about all this... 

they were never zeniths they were chinas with zenith badges glued on them just ask the guys who got them LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

lowdeville said:


> bahahaha!!!!!!!
> It never gets old:roflmao:


wtf are you laughing at dude described your ass too 

:roflmao: 

i bought some knocks off's from jd you can still buy stuff from him heres the website

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/


----------



## REV. chuck

let me back up that statement 











if you like you can review my post's and see that before that date i had only ever talked shit on jd and keith and this obviously isnt keith because the spelling isnt that of a mentally retarded 8 yr old strung out on coke 

notice how he dodge's telling me where i talked shit? no i didnt buy anything from him on that transaction i did order some knock offs via ogrimsdirect at a later date. didnt feel comfortable giving him my money at that point in time.


----------



## REV. chuck

for the record i got my shit via ogrimsdirect and am not mad in fact i was rather happy the knock offs i received. some of you start talking shit when your custom ordered rims werent at your door in a weeks time i dont blame him for fucking you idiots over i would have too.  he had a shitty wanna be gang banger attitude from the get go that should have tipped you off as well. then when people started talking about receiving chinas with zenith badges GLUED to them you guys kept buying so you deserve a good ass fucking as well 


but for the few of you he got that didnt deserve it i feel for ya all what 3 or 4?


----------



## 87cutty530

Lol.. rev is on a roll..


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Damn


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

REV. chuck said:


> let me back up that statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you like you can review my post's and see that before that date i had only ever talked shit on jd and keith and this obviously isnt keith because the spelling isnt that of a mentally retarded 8 yr old strung out on coke
> 
> notice how he dodge's telling me where i talked shit? no i didnt buy anything from him on that transaction i did order some knock offs via ogrimsdirect at a later date. didnt feel comfortable giving him my money at that point in time.



LMAO...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

REV. chuck said:


> for the record i got my shit via ogrimsdirect and am not mad in fact i was rather happy the knock offs i received. some of you start talking shit when your custom ordered rims werent at your door in a weeks time i dont blame him for fucking you idiots over i would have too.  he had a shitty wanna be gang banger attitude from the get go that should have tipped you off as well. then when people started talking about receiving chinas with zenith badges GLUED to them you guys kept buying so you deserve a good ass fucking as well
> 
> JD's secret's are all coming out in the wash...:shocked::yessad:


----------



## Ese Caqui

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MIRACLE

THIS GUY NEEDS TO STOP RIDING J.Ds DICK AND LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF AND DEFEND HIMSELF HE'S A GROWN ASS MAN SO LET HIM DEAL WITH HIS OWN ISSUES AND STOP BEING HIS LIL PUPPET. 

ON ANOTHER NOTE WOULD BE NICE FOR THIS SHIT TO GET RESOLVED FOR THE BENEFIT OFF ALL ZENITH LOVERS AND SUPPORTERS.




mrcadillac said:


> The mods must of put the green light out on j.d. cus this hasn't been deleted


----------



## 87cutty530

Lol...


----------



## DJLATIN

:drama:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

they should move this shit to the basement :drama:


----------



## mrcadillac

MIRACLE said:


> THIS GUY NEEDS TO STOP RIDING J.Ds DICK AND LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF AND DEFEND HIMSELF HE'S A GROWN ASS MAN SO LET HIM DEAL WITH HIS OWN ISSUES AND STOP BEING HIS LIL PUPPET.
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE WOULD BE NICE FOR THIS SHIT TO GET RESOLVED FOR THE BENEFIT OFF ALL ZENITH LOVERS AND SUPPORTERS.


 STOP THE HATE!


----------



## DanielDucati

Lownslow302 said:


> what if all 4 leaked and the company told you its your fucking problem then what?
> at least dayton will take em back and check em


This is where you'll full of shit again........Dayton does not warranty the seal on there wheels.......I bought a brand new set of 72 spokes and one of them leaked and I called Dayton the same day and they said they dont warranty the seals because they've had many problems in the past when the fault lies on the tire shop that mounts them(which I fully understand),I explained to them I mounted the wheels and I didnt even touch the seal...after wasting 10 minutes on the phone they eventually said they could fix it I would just have to pay for the shipping there and back...fuck that...I fixed it my damn self.....and Ive bought 2 sets from them since then, because of there customer service and quality of wheel they make....


----------



## lowdeville

REV. chuck said:


> wtf are you laughing at dude described your ass too
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> i bought some knocks off's from jd you can still buy stuff from him heres the website
> 
> http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/


Shad up ya tweaked out bitch,come on back to O.T...oh wait....:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

MAKIN MONEY said:


> they should move this shit to the basement :drama:


Incorrect. This topic is doing well here.


----------



## mrcadillac

I heard j.d was selling jordans ...if so I wish him and his familia luck in his new endeavor! Keep your head up j.d. !!f&$k all the haters! Hustler harder every minute of every day!


----------



## Jc1chb

MIRACLE said:


> THIS GUY NEEDS TO STOP RIDING J.Ds DICK AND LET HIM SPEAK FOR HIMSELF AND DEFEND HIMSELF HE'S A GROWN ASS MAN SO LET HIM DEAL WITH HIS OWN ISSUES AND STOP BEING HIS LIL PUPPET.
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE WOULD BE NICE FOR THIS SHIT TO GET RESOLVED FOR THE BENEFIT OFF ALL ZENITH LOVERS AND SUPPORTERS.


Like LIL Puppet on Boulevard Nights! lol


----------



## ars!n

lowdeville said:


> Shad up ya tweaked out bitch,come on back to O.T...oh wait....:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


Really??? Gotta admitt out of all the shit he talks, Chucks been on point on a lot of shit on LIL. Not a cheerleader, Chuck knows I have no problems disagreeing with him, but I don't ride band wagons either.


----------



## lowdeville

ars!n said:


> Really??? Gotta admitt out of all the shit he talks, Chucks been on point on a lot of shit on LIL. Not a cheerleader, Chuck knows I have no problems disagreeing with him, but I don't ride band wagons either.


He'd be alright,if he didn't think he was running this place,(or think he was the next topo)what was done,needed to be done in o.t ,long ago:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58

Not real unless they from campbell , 
OG


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

All bullshit aside, has anyone heard from jd?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

phillip_ndrsn said:


> All bullshit aside, has anyone heard from jd?


lol..


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

What so fuckin funny about that? All this other bullshit talk is funny on this thread. Im just tryin to see whats gonna happen with my order fool.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

phillip_ndrsn said:


> What so fuckin funny about that? All this other bullshit talk is funny on this thread. Im just tryin to see whats gonna happen with my order fool.


Dont trip brotha... it's jus fuckin amazing how many fools on here are an have been blind to the fact that this piece a shit ripp's off a numerous amount of 
customer's and no repercusion atall on his ass!! 
Maaafugga needs ta get got nomsayn??
Good Luck on getting your wheels or your feria back homie.............oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87cutty530

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dont trip brotha... it's jus fuckin amazing how many fools on here are an have been blind to the fact that this piece a shit ripp's off a numerous amount of
> customer's and no repercusion atall on his ass!!
> Maaafugga needs ta get got nomsayn??
> Good Luck on getting your wheels or your feria back homie.............oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol.. true shit..


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

phillip_ndrsn said:


> All bullshit aside, has anyone heard from jd?


he'll be at da picnik tomorrow :scrutinize:


----------



## 509Rider

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> he'll be at da picnik tomorrow :scrutinize:


Oh shit


----------



## 48221

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> he'll be at da picnik tomorrow :scrutinize:





509Rider said:


> Oh shit


We will see if any of these internet gangstas bust a grape.............


----------



## plague

ttt


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Majestics picnic huh?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

happy new years everyone, fuck the negativity


----------



## BIG PAGE

EBAY said:


> We will see if any of these internet gangstas bust a grape.............


:nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

First person to see him take a pic for those that are still waiting on there rims can keep there hopes up lol for some day they will get them !


----------



## mrcadillac

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


 Lmfao


----------



## MR.59

DELGADO58 said:


> Not real unless they from campbell ,
> OG


i need a CLEAN set of k/o`s this style, no fancy engraving on them. hit me up if you have a set 4 sale


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


L O fuckin L


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

The Chrome on this spinner could not handle a led hammer...I wonder where this spinner came from


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> The Chrome on this spinner could not handle a led hammer...I wonder where this spinner came from


lol wow chrome flaking off one knockoff, you cant find anything worse?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Slowdown there Lil mama I got two more


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Slowdown there Lil mama I got two more


Thats better slimonjdnutzzzzz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

He did curb one I'm guessing its this one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> Thats better slimonjdnutzzzzz


Awww come'on...Charlie gave him the same lies jd gave everyone els about getting this matter fixed....the text read "fuck wwk"


----------



## MR.59

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Slowdown there Lil mama I got two more


nips line up, can`t be ching changs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,himmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Awww come'on...Charlie gave him the same lies jd gave everyone els about getting this matter fixed....the text read "fuck wwk"


Should have atleast washed them so it dosent look like they been sitting in the weather for 2 years


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

And this wasent to down Charlie or his wheels....its to show each company has its faults...some more than others....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> Should have atleast washed them so it dosent look like they been sitting in the weather for 2 years


Who washes rust.....its like washing/waxing primer .....but yea I thought it looked pretty bad too....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Crickets in this bitch.....Dayum


----------



## 509Rider

Wonder if a cat pissed on them had that happen to one of my chinas and it ruined the chrome fast? I only say that cause they look weathered


----------



## donz67

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Crickets in this bitch.....Dayum



Oh, we're listenin' Slim!!.......great pics btw. Its funny how you cant reply on here without someone calling you a nut rider. If you hate JD then youre good but if youre tryin to stay positive or express your love for Zeniths....."you ride nuts". :dunno:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Slowdown there Lil mama I got two more


time to paint these bitches mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> Wonder if a cat pissed on them had that happen to one of my chinas and it ruined the chrome fast? I only say that cause they look weathered


That may be what happend....but I highly doubt it


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

hopefully wwk gets the name in the near future


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I'm just sayin my boy still wants his wheels fixed and if this guys customer service is as good as everyone says it is....why is this an issue....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

MAKIN MONEY said:


> hopefully wwk gets the name in the near future


I hope someone gets it....zenith can not die...but it looks like we still gonna have the same issues...wwk rebuilt sum wheels for someone I know and the spokes are leaking on one of the wheels ....I can't prove that but its there....to bad my boy isn't a crybaby about it.....he just puts air in it when needed....I'm sure he will fix it later


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> That may be what happend....but I highly doubt it


How old?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I honestly do not know....I do know they aren't older then two years


----------



## juicemen

Every manufacturer is bound to have problems. But the real issue I think here is the blatant ripping off of peoples money going on.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Just got text he said six or seven months ..


----------



## mvaz28

:drama:


----------



## MR.59

509Rider said:


> Wonder if a cat pissed on them had that happen to one of my chinas and it ruined the chrome fast? I only say that cause they look weathered


cat piss is like oil, and it will fuck up chrome, or anything else the shit touches, but this rusted rim would have to lieing down, for it to puddle up like that, in that consintrainted area.
i rule out cat piss..........just a bad chromer day? i mean shit can to get rushed out 4:45 on a fridaynight. shit can happen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

The Chrome is peeled off


----------



## hittin back bumper

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Majestics picnic huh?


Was he there???


----------



## BIG RED

juicemen said:


> Every manufacturer is bound to have problems. But the real issue I think here is the blatant ripping off of peoples money going on.


Agreed. The issue's people have is a whole other topic at the moment I think the bigger picture here is the fact money was took for goods and they have not been delivered. 

And in some cases the payment has or may have been made 6 months to over a year ago and these people can't get there wheels while others seem to get them.


----------



## 817.TX.

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard

All of a sudden shit calmed down real fast in this topic...LOL!


----------



## DanielDucati

Wizzard said:


> All of a sudden shit calmed down real fast in this topic...LOL!


What else is there to say that hasnt already been said.....:drama:


----------



## mrcadillac

Hustle harder every second of every minute of every day!


----------



## Jc1chb

DanielDucati said:


> What else is there to say that hasnt already been said.....:drama:


When JD is shipping off wheels has not been said.


----------



## plague

YOU SAID IT RIGHT THERE BIG DADDY, AND ALL THE OTHER CRAP WOULD BE NO NEED FOR ME TO RESPOND UNLESS IT WAS TO JD,TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

at this point i bet he don't even remember who sent him money or bought what wheels, like mrcadillac says hustle harder every second every day !


----------



## fool2

509Rider said:


> Wonder if a cat pissed on them had that happen to one of my chinas and it ruined the chrome fast? I only say that cause they look weathered


i don't know how it is with large scale immersion plating like that but i did a little gold plating and i know if anything gets on it before you plate it then it looks like that. like if you even touch it with gloves on. had to use a chemical to clean it between layers and be very careful or else it would have a matte finish in some spots. had to redo a lot of shit when i was learning how to use the machine. its easy to fuck up plating


----------



## NINJA

Well 2 of my 4 wheels got delivered on the 30th. I was told the other 2 boxes that contained my other 2 wheels and all the hardware was returned by FedEx because they were opened. Haven't been able to get a hold of JD since te 28th. 2 wheels with no hardware is gonna do me a lot of good:thumbsdown:


----------



## 509Rider

NINJA said:


> Well 2 of my 4 wheels got delivered on the 30th. I was told the other 2 boxes that contained my other 2 wheels and all the hardware was returned by FedEx because they were opened. Haven't been able to get a hold of JD since te 28th. 2 wheels with no hardware is gonna do me a lot of good:thumbsdown:


Shitty


----------



## 817.TX.

NINJA said:


> Well 2 of my 4 wheels got delivered on the 30th. I was told the other 2 boxes that contained my other 2 wheels and all the hardware was returned by FedEx because they were opened. Haven't been able to get a hold of JD since te 28th. 2 wheels with no hardware is gonna do me a lot of good:thumbsdown:


Who told you this info?? :scrutinize: Sounds suspect to me!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

Ninja that sounds shitty. 

Hopefully the rest of your order comes threw :x:


----------



## NINJA

BIG RED said:


> Ninja that sounds shitty.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of your order comes threw :x:


That makes 2 of us


----------



## Wizzard

DanielDucati said:


> What else is there to say that hasnt already been said.....:drama:


Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here. 
Theres three types of people that write in this topic.

1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet. 
2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.

I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money. 
Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.

The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad. 
I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.

And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?



BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Wizzard said:


> Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here.
> Theres three types of people that write in this topic.
> 
> 1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet.
> 2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
> 3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.
> 
> I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money.
> Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.
> 
> The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad.
> I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
> I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.
> 
> And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...


SHCA


----------



## donz67

Wizzard said:


> Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here.
> Theres three types of people that write in this topic.
> 
> 1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet.
> 2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
> 3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.
> 
> I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money.
> Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.
> 
> The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad.
> I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
> I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.
> 
> And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...



Wizzard's speakin the truth!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wizzard said:


> Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here.
> Theres three types of people that write in this topic.
> 
> 1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet.
> 2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
> 3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.
> 
> I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money.
> Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.
> 
> The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad.
> I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
> I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.
> 
> And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...


This comment might get me in trouble with my club but There where even problems with thoses deals :ugh: .......


----------



## 509Rider

D-Cheeze said:


> This comment might get me in trouble with my club but There where even problems with thoses deals :ugh: .......


:0 hmmm


----------



## Wire Wheel King

=5]


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Slowdown there Lil mama I got two more



THIS TOPIC WAS BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION

# YOU NEED TO CALL US IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM

# DO NOT BUY QUALITY WHEELS IF YOU CAN NOT TAKE CARE OF THEM.
THEY ARE NOT SELF CLEANING ,THEY LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN CLEANED

# WE WARRANTY OUR WHEELS HEAD TO TOE (NONE THAT HAVE BEEN DAMAGED
OR NEGLECTED INCLUDING K-OFFS . IF THEY GET INSTALLED USE A LEAD HAMMER
NOT A STEEL ONE (LOTS OF THE WHEEL INSTALLERS DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO USE)

# IF YOUR ARE OUR CUSTOMERS GUARDIAN ANGLE SEND US HIS K-OFF AND HIS BAD WHEEL
WE WILL REPLACE IT,(NO DAMAGED WHEELS). SINCE YOU MADE THIS YOUR PROBLEM YOU CAN SEND THEM WE DO NOT NEED TO TALK TO THE OWNER
LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT IT COVERED THANKS W.W.K


----------



## harborareaPhil

WWK taking care of business


----------



## lowrydajohn

D-Cheeze said:


> This comment might get me in trouble with my club but There where even problems with thoses deals :ugh: .......


yup I didnt get no Hook-Ups only b.s. and three left k/o's and one right:tears:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> =5]
> 
> 
> THIS TOPIC WAS BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION
> 
> # YOU NEED TO CALL US IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM
> 
> # DO NOT BY QUALITY WHEELS IF YOU CAN NOT TAKE CARE OF THEM.
> THEY ARE NOT SELF CLEANING ,THEY LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN CLEANED
> 
> # WE WARRANTY OUR WHEELS HEAD TO TOE (NONE THAT HAVE BEEN DAMAGED
> OR NEGLECTED INCLUDING K-OFFS . IF THEY GET INSTALLED USE A LEAD HAMMER
> NOT A STEEL ONE (LOTS OF THE WHEEL INSTALLERS DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO USE)
> 
> # IF YOUR ARE OUR CUSTOMERS GUARDIAN ANGLE SEND US HIS K-OFF AND HIS BAD WHEEL
> WE WILL REPLACE IT,(NO DAMAGED WHEELS). SINCE YOU MADE THIS YOUR PROBLEM YOU CAN SEND THEM WE DO NOT NEED TO TALK TO THE OWNER
> LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT IT COVERED THANKS W.W.K


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

lowrydajohn said:


> yup I didnt get no Hook-Ups only b.s. and three left k/o's and one right:tears:


your lucky uso that was all ....it was much worse for me


----------



## lowrydajohn

D-Cheeze said:


> your lucky uso that was all ....it was much worse for me


ouch yeah I think Im gonna sell these Z's and go a different rout I'll hit you up when I'm ready!


----------



## BIG RED

Wizzard said:


> Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here.
> Theres three types of people that write in this topic.
> 
> 1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet.
> 2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
> 3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.
> 
> I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money.
> Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.
> 
> The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad.
> I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
> I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.
> 
> And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...


So I re-read this and I must say that if you spent 1500 to over 2000 dollars on wheels and they leaked you would just fix them yourself and not complain  

You must be a wire wheel manufactures dream customer.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> =5]
> 
> 
> THIS TOPIC WAS BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION
> 
> # YOU NEED TO CALL US IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM
> 
> # DO NOT BUY QUALITY WHEELS IF YOU CAN NOT TAKE CARE OF THEM.
> THEY ARE NOT SELF CLEANING ,THEY LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN CLEANED
> 
> # WE WARRANTY OUR WHEELS HEAD TO TOE (NONE THAT HAVE BEEN DAMAGED
> OR NEGLECTED INCLUDING K-OFFS . IF THEY GET INSTALLED USE A LEAD HAMMER
> NOT A STEEL ONE (LOTS OF THE WHEEL INSTALLERS DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO USE)
> 
> # IF YOUR ARE OUR CUSTOMERS GUARDIAN ANGLE SEND US HIS K-OFF AND HIS BAD WHEEL
> WE WILL REPLACE IT,(NO DAMAGED WHEELS). SINCE *YOU MADE THIS YOUR PROBLEM *YOU CAN SEND THEM WE *DO NOT NEED TO TALK TO THE OWNER
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT IT COVERED THANKS W.W.K



:drama:

nice WWK wheel!!


----------



## 817.TX.

BIG RED said:


> So I re-read this and I must say that if you spent 1500 to over 2000 dollars on wheels and they leaked you would just fix them yourself and not complain
> 
> You must be a wire wheel manufactures dream customer.


Or a dumbass!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> =5]
> 
> 
> THIS TOPIC WAS BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION
> 
> # YOU NEED TO CALL US IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM
> 
> # DO NOT BUY QUALITY WHEELS IF YOU CAN NOT TAKE CARE OF THEM.
> THEY ARE NOT SELF CLEANING ,THEY LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN CLEANED
> 
> # WE WARRANTY OUR WHEELS HEAD TO TOE (NONE THAT HAVE BEEN DAMAGED
> OR NEGLECTED INCLUDING K-OFFS . IF THEY GET INSTALLED USE A LEAD HAMMER
> NOT A STEEL ONE (LOTS OF THE WHEEL INSTALLERS DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO USE)
> 
> # IF YOUR ARE OUR CUSTOMERS GUARDIAN ANGLE SEND US HIS K-OFF AND HIS BAD WHEEL
> WE WILL REPLACE IT,(NO DAMAGED WHEELS). SINCE YOU MADE THIS YOUR PROBLEM YOU CAN SEND THEM WE DO NOT NEED TO TALK TO THE OWNER
> LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT IT COVERED THANKS W.W.K


the homie should be calling you today ....


----------



## mrcadillac

J.d. gonna join rollers only


----------



## rivman

Wizzard said:


> Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here.
> Theres three types of people that write in this topic.
> 
> 1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet.
> 2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
> 3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.
> 
> I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money.
> Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.
> 
> The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad.
> I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
> I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.
> 
> And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...



Umm..WRONG!

I had a good experience w my purchase. I've stated that SEVERAL times on this topic. 

And why would anyone want a shitty set just to "talk shit" on here??

Seems like a idiotic reward for a shitty product you paid for, DOESN'T IT??


----------



## rivman

mrcadillac said:


> J.d. gonna join rollers only


Lol. Damn.


----------



## mrcadillac

I take ..back my remark about j.d joining rollers only. I heard he was actually starting a rollers only of California car club..he's the president...anybody can join as long as you roll zenith of California wheels..and pay monthly dues...


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## 214monte

harborareaPhil said:


> WWK taking care of business


Yup why my next set of wheels are gonna be WWK


----------



## resname93

mrcadillac said:


> I take ..back my remark about j.d joining rollers only. I heard he was actually starting a rollers only of California car club..he's the president...anybody can join as long as you roll zenith of California wheels..and pay monthly dues...


Check it homie, get your facts straight before you use RollerZ Only name.


----------



## Catalyzed

Wizzard said:


> Exactly, alot of people just waisting time here.
> Theres three types of people that write in this topic.
> 
> 1. The ones that paid for wheels and didnt recieved them yet.
> 2. People that had a bad experience with Zeniths.
> 3. People that wish they had a set of Zeniths with an issue so they could talk shit.
> 
> I can understand that people that ordered wheels and haven recieved them yet are anxious, its alot of money.
> Shit talking wont help though...Even if it has taken longer then promised.
> 
> The ones that had issues with theyre wheels, well I can understand that they are mad.
> I can not say if its justified or not, nothing is perfect and sometimes stuff fails.
> I wouldnt waste my time and energy on just complaining about it, if my Zeniths would leak I would have fixed them myself.
> 
> And the rest...Haha! Bunch of time wasting fools that need to go back to offtopic or where ever they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when JD joined UCE CC there wasnt much complaining on all the clean wheels and hook-ups he did for yall...



*Everyone is entitled to there opinion just as you yourself just did. But then again its just my opinion. *


----------



## Wizzard

D-Cheeze said:


> This comment might get me in trouble with my club but There where even problems with thoses deals :ugh: .......


I wouldnt sweat it, this is just a discussion about our opinions.
If there were issues, did they get resolved?



lowrydajohn said:


> yup I didnt get no Hook-Ups only b.s. and three left k/o's and one right:tears:


Im sure JD made that right or do you still have three lefts and one right?



BIG RED said:


> So I re-read this and I must say that if you spent 1500 to over 2000 dollars on wheels and they leaked you would just fix them yourself and not complain
> 
> You must be a wire wheel manufactures dream customer.


Dont know about that...LOL!
What can I say, livin in overseas in Sweden is another thing...If I would live in L.A or Cali I would have dropped them off for a re-seal.



817.TX. said:


> Or a dumbass!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


You need to crawl back under the rock you came from and let the grown ups talk.



rivman said:


> Umm..WRONG!
> 
> I had a good experience w my purchase. I've stated that SEVERAL times on this topic.
> 
> And why would anyone want a shitty set just to "talk shit" on here??
> 
> Seems like a idiotic reward for a shitty product you paid for, DOESN'T IT??


That makes two of us, that acutally dare to speak up about it atleast. 

I have no idea homie...Why do people do strange shit? 
I never spend much time wondering why people acting strange?

It sure does, but how do you explain all the people up in here talking shit without even bought a knockoff?
Beats me...



Catalyzed said:


> *Everyone is entitled to there opinion just as you yourself just did. But then again its just my opinion. *


Thank you sir. 
And I must clarify that I never meant to talk down on USO, all the USO´s I have met are good people.

Im just amazed how fast opinions could turn around.


----------



## BIG RED

Wizzard said:


> Dont know about that...LOL!
> What can I say, livin in overseas in Sweden is another thing...If I would live in L.A or Cali I would have dropped them off for a re-seal.


Exactly. Im sure you would be pissed may not get much help but would voice your opinion. 

But the big picture here is the fact that many people have paid and have not got there wheels. This should be a warning to the next person that thinks about buying from jd. We have to be our own warning system tO help another rider out until jd takes care of thoses that are waiting.


----------



## Wizzard

BIG RED said:


> Exactly. Im sure you would be pissed may not get much help but would voice your opinion.
> 
> But the big picture here is the fact that many people have paid and have not got there wheels. This should be a warning to the next person that thinks about buying from jd. We have to be our own warning system tO help another rider out until jd takes care of thoses that are waiting.


Yes, I´m sure I would have been pissed.

Yes I know, that is what the discussions in here should be about. 
All the other shit talk need to go elsewhere, cause I know JD still trying to get back on track with all the ordered wheels.


----------



## mrcadillac

resname93 said:


> Check it homie, get your facts straight before you use RollerZ Only name.


Not rollerz only.....rollers only of California.... not zenith
But 'zenith of California' ; )


----------



## lowrydajohn

Wizzard said:


> I wouldnt sweat it, this is just a discussion about our opinions.
> If there were issues, did they get resolved?
> 
> Im sure JD made that right or do you still have three lefts and one right?
> 
> Dont know about that...LOL!
> What can I say, livin in overseas in Sweden is another thing...If I would live in L.A or Cali I would have dropped them off for a re-seal.
> 
> You need to crawl back under the rock you came from and let the grown ups talk.
> 
> 
> That makes two of us, that acutally dare to speak up about it atleast.
> 
> I have no idea homie...Why do people do strange shit?
> I never spend much time wondering why people acting strange?
> 
> It sure does, but how do you explain all the people up in here talking shit without even bought a knockoff?
> Beats me...
> 
> Thank you sir.
> And I must clarify that I never meant to talk down on USO, all the USO´s I have met are good people.
> 
> Im just amazed how fast opinions could turn around.


nope he brushed me off like every body else he don't answer my calls, texts, pm's I didn't even get the k/o's I ordered I been a rider for 16years and been with USO for 10 years and he still treated me like some uneducated new booty


----------



## MIRACLE

IS THIS GUY J.D SIDEKICK OR SOMETHING...:loco:



mrcadillac said:


> Not rollerz only.....rollers only of California.... not zenith
> But 'zenith of California' ; )


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> KEEP THE BULL SHIT OUT ILL HAVE THE MODS DELETE IT ASAP


:drama:


----------



## plague

ttt


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> He did curb one I'm guessing its this one


It's good to get the real story on these rims lol. Anybody ready to tell the truth now? Haters


----------



## BIG RED

509Rider said:


> It's good to get the real story on these rims lol. Anybody ready to tell the truth now? Haters


Do tell. The drama lama is running rampant up in here so add a lil more lol.


----------



## 509Rider

The truth will come out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> It's good to get the real story on these rims lol. Anybody ready to tell the truth now? Haters


Actualy I saw the wheels for myself tonight....I saw the wheel he curb....he was three wheeling on a low tire...all around the wheel on the outer lip the Chrome chipped.......on that wheel ...his bad....but on that same wheel in a 3 places the Chrome is bubbling and peeling on in the center of the dish....the wheel on the rear left of the car the Chrome is bubbling and peeling in more than a few spots....so since I'm a fuckin hater and all I have done is talk shit about wwk wheels....I will take my camera tomorrow to his house and take video and pics of the two wheels...so I can shut 509rider the fuck up...every statement I have posted in here is 100% fact and I will prove it tomorrow


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

But I will say....Charlie did say he would take care of this issue....but only after I put the shit on blast ...he already knew about the issue before hand ....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Zenith muthafuckin wire wheels beeeeeaaaaach


----------



## juicemen

I love your ride, but consider yourself one of the lucky ones because there are alot of us out there who got fucked by "zenith"


----------



## Wizzard

lowrydajohn said:


> nope he brushed me off like every body else he don't answer my calls, texts, pm's I didn't even get the k/o's I ordered I been a rider for 16years and been with USO for 10 years and he still treated me like some uneducated new booty


I´m sorry to hear that, I hope that JD will take care of this matter cause it´s not that big of a deal.
Running a small business is dependeble of keeping customers happy.


----------



## Wizzard

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Zenith muthafuckin wire wheels beeeeeaaaaach


Looking good!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

juicemen said:


> I love your ride, but consider yourself one of the lucky ones because there are alot of us out there who got fucked by "zenith"


Thanks bro.....and I'm sorry for the shit you guys are goin thru.....I really hope u guys get what u payed for..or your chips returned


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Actualy I saw the wheels for myself tonight....I saw the wheel he curb....he was three wheeling on a low tire...all around the wheel on the outer lip the Chrome chipped.......on that wheel ...his bad....but on that same wheel in a 3 places the Chrome is bubbling and peeling on in the center of the dish....the wheel on the rear left of the car the Chrome is bubbling and peeling in more than a few spots....so since I'm a fuckin hater and all I have done is talk shit about wwk wheels....I will take my camera tomorrow to his house and take video and pics of the two wheels...so I can shut 509rider the fuck up...every statement I have posted in here is 100% fact and I will prove it tomorrow


No need for more pics lol.  it's obvious he used a worn out hammer on the knockoffs as you can see the dents. And how long did the wheels sit around getting the shit curbed out of them?


----------



## 509Rider

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Zenith muthafuckin wire wheels beeeeeaaaaach


All on the nut sack lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> No need for more pics lol.  it's obvious he used a worn out hammer on the knockoffs as you can see the dents. And how long did the wheels sit around getting the shit curbed out of them?


There aren't any dents on the spinner those are the chips from peeling chrome.......so who's really on who's nut sack? U in the ZENITH topic talkin about WWK ....and just being honest....I suggested he buy wwk becuse jd was behind on his orders....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> All on the nut sack lol


I know huh.....that front end look nice don't it....now who's tha hater


----------



## 509Rider

Guess I'm dreaming, this looks like a fat dent on the knockoff too me.








By the way I love you your car  no ****


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE

509Rider said:


> Guess I'm dreaming, this looks like a fat dent on the knockoff too me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I love you your car  no ****


You are tripping i know about this situation myself but just sitting in the back ground watching letting slim handle up for the homie.
the homie has had the rims for 7 months and after a month the chrome started pealing off. new hammer and all there is nothing wrong with that ko.
the homie called j.d. after the chrome pealed no answer left messages text no call back no text. after the blast on here he called j.d. now he is going to fix the situation end story.


----------



## 509Rider

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> You are tripping i know about this situation myself but just sitting in the back ground watching letting slim handle up for the homie.
> the homie has had the rims for 7 months and after a month the chrome started pealing off. new hammer and all there is nothing wrong with that ko.
> the homie called j.d. after the chrome pealed no answer left messages text no call back no text. after the blast on here he called j.d. now he is going to fix the situation end story.


He called jd to fix wwk wheels?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

509Rider said:


> Guess I'm dreaming, this looks like a fat dent on the knockoff too me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I love you your car  no ****


I thought it was to....till I saw it in person....no dents


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I been texting, emailing, everything. No answer. I think it might be a wrap. Got took for over 5g's.


----------



## lowrivi1967

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I been texting, emailing, everything. No answer. I think it might be a wrap. Got took for over 5g's.


damn sorry to hear that phillip,hopefully you do get your wheels


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## Catalyzed

MAKIN MONEY said:


>



*That is a very nice car *


----------



## payfred

lowrydajohn said:


> nope he brushed me off like every body else he don't answer my calls, texts, pm's I didn't even get the k/o's I ordered I been a rider for 16years and been with USO for 10 years and he still treated me like some uneducated new booty


Damn fam  sorry to hear that


----------



## Str8 Klownin

Catalyzed said:


> *That is a very nice car *


Everyone on here that got ripped off paid for it


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I been texting, emailing, everything. No answer. I think it might be a wrap. Got took for over *5g's*.


get your ass on a airplane and knock on his front door ! its that easy


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

Hi,

I purchased a set of zenith wire wheels for my 1992 cadillac fleetwood with my initials JS lazer etched into them back in 2009, I still have not received my order. I have been trying to call your number and it goes to voice mail. If i do not get a response soon i will notify the your local police department and pursue theft charges.

Thanks, Jerome Smith


----------



## BIG RED

^^^ Thanks for a lil more bs to this topic.


----------



## payfred

My chips came in JD thanks. You can finally mark me off the list of mad people waiting on their stuff!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a set of zenith wire wheels for my 1992 cadillac fleetwood with my initials JS lazer etched into them back in 2009, I still have not received my order. I have been trying to call your number and it goes to voice mail. If i do not get a response soon i will notify the your local police department and pursue theft charges.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome Smith


O... Snap
Dam homie 2009...WTF JD!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a set of zenith wire wheels for my 1992 cadillac fleetwood with my initials JS lazer etched into them back in 2009, I still have not received my order. I have been trying to call your number and it goes to voice mail. If i do not get a response soon i will notify the your local police department and pursue theft charges.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome Smith



How did you pay..credit card, paypal, or direct bank deposit?


----------



## hittin back bumper

Has anyone gone to this fools shop and collect or see what the hold up is?


----------



## Airborne

bunch of haters wanting what they paid for and shit


----------



## BIG RED

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How did you pay..credit card, paypal, or direct bank deposit?


Pretty sure just a troll from off topic.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG RED said:


> Pretty sure just a troll from off topic.


:dunno:


----------



## soldierboy

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I been texting, emailing, everything. No answer. I think it might be a wrap. Got took for over 5g's.


x2 i wasnt worried till he closed his shop now im thinking hed better stay hiding


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

soldierboy said:


> x2 i wasnt worried till he closed his shop now im thinking hed better stay hiding


:shocked::guns::sprint:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Bottom line, if you bought Zeniths from JD, you overpaid for some FAKE ZENITHS. he never owned the name, most parts are Chinese junk with American chrome.

Real Zeniths = made in Campbell by Jim Craig

Semi Real Zeniths = built in LA by Roadster using original Campbell parts

Fake Zeniths = made by JD, regardless of where the parts were made. FAKE IS FAKE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

So if u send Jim sum chinas to rebuild u will then have real zeniths


----------



## 1229

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> So if u send Jim sum chinas to rebuild u will then have real zeniths


Jim passed away a few years back.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

TATTOO-76 said:


> Jim passed away a few years back.


Wich means u can't get a real zenith anymore


----------



## DanielDucati

Jack Bauer said:


> Bottom line, if you bought Zeniths from JD, you overpaid for some FAKE ZENITHS. he never owned the name, most parts are Chinese junk with American chrome.
> 
> Real Zeniths = made in Campbell by Wire Wheel King
> 
> Semi Real Zeniths = built in LA by Roadster using original Campbell parts
> 
> Fake Zeniths = made by JD, regardless of where the parts were made. FAKE IS FAKE.


Fixed For Truth!


----------



## Jack Bauer

JD should start a new company...


Peniths Wire Wheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jack Bauer said:


> JD should start a new company...
> 
> 
> Peniths Wire Wheels


Lmao..


----------



## Foolish818

Jack Bauer said:


> JD should start a new company...
> 
> 
> Peniths Wire Wheels


Haha good 1


----------



## mrcadillac

J.d. is a hustla... It's pretty simple.... You can name a company whatever you want..as long as its not taken,or patented...the Chinese do it alot.... He wasn't selling zeniths...... He was selling zeniths of California....similar name,similar product, similar quality.... Kinda like McDonald's and mcdowels ....they have the big Mac and mcdowels has the big mic... STOP HATING...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Baaaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

MAKIN MONEY said:


>





MAKIN MONEY said:


>




:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Airborne said:


> bunch of haters wanting what they paid for and shit


haters gonna hate


----------



## mrcadillac

Bunch of lames...stop hating on the boy j.d! It's just money! Stop hating!


----------



## MISTER ED

*i just cant believe ya keeping this topic on top...... :bowrofl:*


----------



## MISTER ED

*oh shit i just noticed i put it back on top.....*


----------



## lowdeville

Jack Bauer said:


> JD should start a new company...
> 
> 
> Peniths Wire Wheels


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Airborne

Jack Bauer said:


> Bottom line, if you bought Zeniths from JD, you overpaid for some FAKE ZENITHS. he never owned the name, most parts are Chinese junk with American chrome.
> 
> Real Zeniths = made in Campbell by Jim Craig
> 
> *Semi Real Zeniths = built in LA by Roadster using original Campbell parts*
> 
> Fake Zeniths = made by JD, regardless of where the parts were made. FAKE IS FAKE.


das whut I gots on the fiddy one


----------



## plague

ttt


----------



## Sanchos mustache




----------



## plague

up, ttt


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

we all got fuckin ripped off. Fuck JD.
I hope we never bump heads.


----------



## 509Rider

phillip_ndrsn said:


> we all got fuckin ripped off. Fuck JD.
> I hope we never bump heads.


Sorry bro


----------



## ars!n

phillip_ndrsn said:


> we all got fuckin ripped off. Fuck JD.
> I hope we never bump heads.


Damn homie sorry to hear that. Fucked up shit


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

mrcadillac said:


> Bunch of lames...stop hating on the boy j.d! It's just money! Stop hating!


HEY LIL ROB, STFU AND TRY AND HELP THE PROBLEM INSTEAD:werd:


----------



## donz67

theres nothing else to say at this point. one of the best names in wire wheels is ruined, we all got ripped off and thats that. he doesnt answer anybody anymore, his phone is off and i cant find him on facebook anymore either. its a wrap.....all i can say is that all the people that were talkin shit about him were right. might as well erase this thread, theres really no reason to keep it up.


----------



## BIG RED

^^^^ Got to keep this up so other people don't get sucked in. He may not answer calls from numbers he knows but a new number could get roped in and send cash and possibly get burned.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Please mods delete everything about this thread


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

My homie talked to jesse lastnight.. said he set up a paypal now & was tryn ta get the homie to send money for deposit..also said he now runs the co. and said jd has nothing to do with it anymore..
Very Interesting...


----------



## payfred

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> My homie talked to jesse lastnight.. said he set up a paypal now & was tryn ta get the homie to send money for deposit..also said he now runs the co. and said jd has nothing to do with it anymore..
> Very Interesting...


Huh?


----------



## Jc1chb

What is this dudes home address?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ Got to keep this up so other people don't get sucked in. He may not answer calls from numbers he knows but a new number could get roped in and send cash and possibly get burned.


X2
His son now claims the fame and is telling people 2 weeks build time on 13" 72 spokes.. Also said he will not start building wheels w/o full payment or atleast 50% deposit 
WTF.. I hope people have gotten the point by now & nobody else especially members send them foos anymore fundage


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jc1chb said:


> What is this dudes home address?


X2
How can that fool sleep at night??


----------



## BIG RED

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Please mods delete everything about this thread


Why so other people can get fucked?


----------



## BIG RED

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2
> His son now claims the fame and is telling people 2 weeks build time on 13" 72 spokes.. Also said he will not start building wheels w/o full payment or atleast 50% deposit
> WTF.. I hope people have gotten the point by now & nobody else especially members send them foos anymore fundage


Why would you not build up a stock of them. Shot any idiot can see a set of 72 13's are a hot item and would move out quick. Putting togther 10 or 20 sets all chrome would move out fast. Just seems like another soon to be fuck up or a scam right off the bat :dunno:


----------



## plague

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Please mods delete everything about this thread


why would you want this deleted, im confused,


----------



## mrcadillac

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> HEY LIL ROB, STFU AND TRY AND HELP THE PROBLEM INSTEAD:werd:


 mercy is for the weak,,,sweep the leg!


----------



## lowrivi1967

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2
> His son now claims the fame and is telling people 2 weeks build time on 13" 72 spokes.. Also said he will not start building wheels w/o full payment or atleast 50% deposit
> WTF.. I hope people have gotten the point by now & nobody else especially members send them foos anymore fundage


so probably will not honor his dad's debt to all these homies here ? Since he's the new owner JD's debts went with him too ?


----------



## donz67

they dont answer the phone. how do you even order from them?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

THIS DUDE SENDS ME A TXT EVERY MONTH TRYING TO SELL ME KNOCK OFF'S AFTER I TOLD HIM NO ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO I'M GLAD I DID NOT GET BURN FOR MY FERIA....


----------



## soldierboy

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2
> His son now claims the fame and is telling people 2 weeks build time on 13" 72 spokes.. Also said he will not start building wheels w/o full payment or atleast 50% deposit
> WTF.. I hope people have gotten the point by now & nobody else especially members send them foos anymore fundage


so his son is selling rims now? i might have to place an order FOR PERSONAL PICK UP


----------



## soldierboy

any one have a pic of jd?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

soldierboy said:


> any one have a pic of jd?


theres a livin the lowlife video with him in it talkin to vida


----------



## lowrivi1967

soldierboy said:


> any one have a pic of jd?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/247057-hustle-harder-63-a-43.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

donz67 said:


> they dont answer the phone. how do you even order from them?


Im sure there probably doing some hardcore phone screening..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> so probably will not honor his dad's debt to all these homies here ? Since he's the new owner JD's debts went with him too ?


X2
Yea.. Im sure you hit that one sqaure on the head benny


----------



## Jc1chb

Check out his website "HH Designs California".


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

plague said:


> why would you want this deleted, im confused,


I say delete the fuckin thread because im fuckin pissed that I got ripped off for 3 sets of rims. But I guess keep it goin to warn all others. Do not tryst JD or his son........you will NOT get your wheels!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

mrcadillac said:


> mercy is for the weak,,,sweep the leg!


Yeah, put him in a body bag johnny!


----------



## donz67

i think the thread should be deleted because the heading is false. thers no such thing as JD's Zenith of California......delete this thread and start a new one with the proper title.....DO NOT BUY RIMS FROM JD OR ANY OTHER DELGADO.

that should get everyones attention.....come on layitlow, back us up!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

donz67 said:


> i think the thread should be deleted because the heading is false. thers no such thing as JD's Zenith of California......delete this thread and start a new one with the proper title.....DO NOT BUY RIMS FROM JD OR ANY OTHER DELGADO.
> 
> that should get everyones attention.....come on layitlow, back us up!!


request a topic title change, don't delete it


----------



## donz67

ONE8SEVEN said:


> request a topic title change, don't delete it


COME ON, MODS....HOOK IT UP!! CHANGE THAT TITLE. i know you guys read this thread.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

New thread started....lets get the word out


----------



## donz67

phillip_ndrsn said:


> New thread started....lets get the word out


yeah its time for everyone to share their stories.


----------



## mrcadillac

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Yeah, put him in a body bag johnny!


Lmfao....


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

he wish he did that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> KEEP THE BULL SHIT OUT ILL HAVE THE MODS DELETE IT ASAP


----------



## face/off

donz67 said:


> i think the thread should be deleted because the heading is false. thers no such thing as JD's Zenith of California......delete this thread and start a new one with the proper title.....DO NOT BUY RIMS FROM JD OR ANY OTHER DELGADO.
> 
> that should get everyones attention.....come on layitlow, back us up!!


Donz I got ur back It's just a matter of time until this all catches up to him !!!!!


----------



## donz67

face/off said:


> Donz I got ur back It's just a matter of time until this all catches up to him !!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Anybody have contact info on jd?


----------



## donz67

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Anybody have contact info on jd?


what exactly do you need to know?


----------



## 509Rider

Why did the other one get locked?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I started that thread, and someone changed the heading on me, and locked it. What happened to freedom of speech. If dude didnt like what was said. Than maybe his ****** ass shouldnt have robbed people


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I started that thread, and someone changed the heading on me, and locked it. What happened to freedom of speech. If dude didnt like what was said. Than maybe his ****** ass shouldnt have robbed people


get em phil.......:machinegun:


----------



## lone star

phillip_ndrsn said:


> I started that thread, and someone changed the heading on me, and locked it. What happened to freedom of speech. If dude didnt like what was said. Than maybe his ****** ass shouldnt have robbed people


freedom of speech went out the window just like the right to arms. .....unless you pay a tax.


----------



## mrcadillac

Viva j.d! And his ponzie scam!


----------



## Jc1chb

It does'nt matter if they deleted it, the TRUTH ALWAYS PREVAILS! I'm just tripping that they even erased Coupe DTS's post too! Who ever deleted it must have more authority than him over this website, and that somebody loves JD.


----------



## rivman

I read it too! Seemed very helpful for some of these guys that are willing to pursue action.


----------



## lone star

coupedts post got erased, wow.


----------



## 509Rider

Who's the fucking nazi?


----------



## rivman

509Rider said:


> Who's the fucking nazi?


:rofl::dunno:


----------



## 48221

Jc1chb said:


> It does'nt matter if they deleted it, the TRUTH ALWAYS PREVAILS! I'm just tripping that they even erased Coupe DTS's post too! Who ever deleted it must have more authority than him over this website, and that somebody loves JD.


Mods can delete anybody's post, including their own.


----------



## harborareaPhil

.....:rofl:.....crazy shit


----------



## BIG RED

EBAY said:


> Mods can delete anybody's post, including their own.


They sure can.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Jc1chb said:


> It does'nt matter if they deleted it, the TRUTH ALWAYS PREVAILS! I'm just tripping that they even erased Coupe DTS's post too! Who ever deleted it must have more authority than him over this website, and that somebody loves JD.


money talks :drama:


----------



## JOHN818

Sorry for your loss of $ homies, but I'm glad I went with Dayton's. My next set will be WWK


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I think im goin with wwk too


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 wwk/dayton is pretty much a guy's only choice's w/o a roll of tha dice tossing thousand's
of dollar's of our hard earned to another state not knowing wtf is "REALLY GOIN ON"
My next personal set will be wwk aswell:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzo4life

looking for 3 prong knockoff for a pair of zeniths if you can help let me know you can text me at 9162614857


----------



## ragtopman63

this rat is going to be hiding like bin laden only difference bin laden had all kinds of money. and still got cought so watch out big homie karma is a mother !


----------



## silverseven

interestead in 13x7(or 13x6 dont know if those are avail or if they have ever existed any where) all chrome cross laced reversed 60 spoke in L.A. price ?


----------



## DanielDucati

509Rider said:


> Who's the fucking nazi?


the question is who isnt a modzi???


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey been a while since I was in here. Sup JD how's shit goin!?


----------



## ars!n

silverseven said:


> interestead in 13x7(or 13x6 dont know if those are avail or if they have ever existed any where) all chrome cross laced reversed 60 spoke in L.A. price ?


I/m guessing you haven't read the topic.....


----------



## 509Rider

ShibbyShibby said:


> Hey been a while since I was in here. Sup JD how's shit goin!?


Lol


----------



## DanielDucati




----------



## westcoastlowrider

:guns: :machinegun: :run: :drama:


----------



## CoupeDTS

This topic is locked due to JD currently owes an estimated $20,000+ worth of wheels to customers and has disappeared. Please do not try to buy wheels from him. If he comes through with the sales the topic can be re opened. Do not buy wheels from JD, Zenith of California or Hustle Harder!!!


----------

